# Vaping Time - Milestones Reached - Good News!



## Silver (28/4/14)

Hi all

This thread is for you to share your stinky-free milestone, be it 1 day, 1 week, 1 month, 6 months or a year. For those of you that have reached anniversary level, you are champions! 

Announce your milestone and then share something with the rest of us. 

I will kick it off

Today is my *6 month milestone.* 

6 months ago (28 Oct 13) I had my last stinky. I never thought it would be this easy or fun to be off stinkies. It's been one helluva interesting journey and I can't imagine going through it without this forum and many of its fantastic members. 

I do feel better health-wise being off the stinkies. My chest is not as tight when I breathe in deep and I don't wheeze anymore. I also don't have that burning sensation in my mouth and on my lips when I wake up in the morning. I have no regrets. 1 year here I come...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 15


----------



## crack2483 (28/4/14)

Congrats @Silver. Will have to calculate quickly what I'm on.
Since getting my mvp back (had stinkies while a new one was sent) it's been 2 weeks and 4 days. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

Congrats Hi Ho! I know exactly how you feel! I will never smoke again ever! I need to actually work out the very day I stopped stinkies altogether!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

A great milestone. Congrat @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (28/4/14)

Congrats on that , indeed a great achievement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (28/4/14)

Congratulations @Silver - long way still for me to go, 3 days short of halfway to my first milestone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/4/14)

Congrats @Silver

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/4/14)

Congratulations Mr. @Silver! 6 months is WOW!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (28/4/14)

I think you deserve a silver for that milestone @Silver ??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/14)

Well done silver! A true dedicated vaper we have here.. Been great watching you grow with us.. From Twisp to drippers and the deadly kayfun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapegerm (28/4/14)

Hi All, and congratulations on your Milestones 

4 weeks for me today and happy. My morning cough cleared up after week one already and my energy
levels are up. My nose is clear for the first time in years. Only negatives I experienced so far is dry skin and dry tongue in the mornings and a empty wallet after all the toys I had to spoil myself with after each milestone .
Day one- Twisp. Day 3- Evic and Protank. Week one- Vision Spinner and Protank as back-up and Nautilus for the Evic. Week 4- Innokin iTaste 134  oh and another Vision Spinner and Protank 2 for another back-up and run around just in case . One can never be to careful you know?  Now for more juice 
Going cycling after brekkie . puff puff

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/4/14)

Congrats Mr @Silver great milestone indeed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/4/14)

Congrats @vapegerm, and some nice fancy new gear you got there! Vape On brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/4/14)

Awesome stuff @Silver ! That is so cool!


----------



## annemarievdh (28/4/14)

Congrats to @Silver and to @vapegerm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

Thank you all for the congratulatory messages - it means a lot. 
You are all amazing.


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

vapegerm said:


> Hi All, and congratulations on your Milestones
> 
> 4 weeks for me today and happy. My morning cough cleared up after week one already and my energy
> levels are up. My nose is clear for the first time in years. Only negatives I experienced so far is dry skin and dry tongue in the mornings and a empty wallet after all the toys I had to spoil myself with after each milestone .
> ...




Well done @vapegerm - that is a great milestone to have reached.
And I think your approach of being well prepared is paying off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm (28/4/14)

Thanks Silver and all for the support so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (28/4/14)

Well, let me share mine, still a few days before the actual milestone, but there is no doubt that I will reach it.

2/1/2014 was my last stinkie day, so vapeing milestone 3/5/2014 will be 4 months for me. And that from a 32 year unhealthy habit @ 35 - 40 a day in the last few years, to pure bliss vapeing. 

Can not say that it has saved me any dosh yet, but hell I am having fun with all the toy's

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silverbear (28/4/14)

Congrats @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (28/4/14)

Congrats also from me! I am heading very fast to my 6 month milestone, as we both started at around the same time and we both started more or less at the same time in this forum!
My feeling about this is identical... I also never thought that it could be so easy to get off the stinkies, after so many years. It has been a breeze. And I never again had the whistle in my chest that kept me from falling asleep

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

yup this trip is sure amazing , just passed my 4 months milestone .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (28/4/14)

Well done on your 6 months anniversary


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

Congrats @Wayne - that is great - glad you having fun with all the toys.

Yes @Tom, you and I started at about the same time. How much fun we have had indeed. To think you are now experiencing really great original equipment in Germany - from humble beginnings on that IGO-L, or was it the IGO-W from VapeSA 

Congrats @Rowan Francis - also can't believe your beginnings - stretching out that $35 Twisp juice in Zim and using a repaired Ego battery... Talk about survival! And look where you are now - Dremels and all...  LOL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/4/14)

We should have vaping milestone medals. 3month, 6m0nths, 9months, 1 year and every year after... What do you guys & gals think?

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (29/4/14)

Congrats Silver - great milsetone. I recon you should reward yourself with a Reo!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Thanks @vaalboy !
That is under consideration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

i will be reaching one year on thursday 

WHOOP WHOOP

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (29/4/14)

Congrats to all you milestone junkies... Let's getting vaping


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

Congrats to all the milestones reached @Silver , @vapegerm , @Rowan Francis  

Everyone here on the forum have been a massive inspiration and support system to me, i just passed my 1 month milestone on the weekend and am still going strong  Loving every second of my new life

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (29/4/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz on your 1 month milestone - that is really awesome.
Great achievement

And yes, I agree with your post above - the wonderful people on this forum have played a massive part in my vaping journey too!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> We should have vaping milestone medals. 3month, 6m0nths, 9months, 1 year and every year after... What do you guys & gals think?



Hi @Zeki Hilmi 

Thanks for your suggestion. I have discussed it with the Dream Team (Admins and Mods) and it has been decided for several reasons that we wont be implementing such a medal system for now. 

Instead, many members use the vaping time tracker in their signature. If members want to they can use their signature to further highlight their vaping time milestone reached.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (30/4/14)

Congrats Silver. Now that you mentioned it i didn't even realize how long i have been vaping. I started 1 Nov. so tomorrow will be my 6 month stinkie free anniversary. WOW time flies when your having fun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Thanks @Rex Smit 

Well done to you for your achievement! We are 3 days apart then.


----------



## RIEFY (30/4/14)

I cant remember exactly but it was either towards the end of Jan or beginning of Feb last year. so going on to 1year and 3 months. was a great journey indeed.and to think I can still survive on the same kit I bought then minus the juice.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I cant remember exactly but it was either towards the end of Jan or beginning of Feb last year. so going on to 1year and 3 months. was a great journey indeed.and to think I can still survive on the same kit I bought then minus the juice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Impressive indeed
What kit was that?
Do share!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/4/14)

started off with a ce5 but the very same week got hold of benji and got an evod

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (30/4/14)

I started vaping on the 1st Feb last year, so 1 year and 3 months down. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Congrats @Cape vaping supplies and @Dr Evil on your amazing milestones!! you guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

I started Vaping on 13 October 2013, so clocked just over 6 months

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

Congrats @BhavZ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (1/5/14)

today I have been absolutely stinky free for 6 months!! Not once I had a craving.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Tom said:


> today I have been absolutely stinky free for 6 months!! Not once I had a craving.


Congrats @Tom 

It really does feel awesome to be off stinkies for that long

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (1/5/14)

Congrats @Tom! That is awesome 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapegerm (1/5/14)

Congratulations Tom and BhavZ! 6 months is awesome

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jan Bike (1/5/14)

3 months and 11 days now. Jayyyyy!!!!!

JJ

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Tom said:


> today I have been absolutely stinky free for 6 months!! Not once I had a craving.



CONGRATS @Tom!!!
That is great 
1 year here we come

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Jan Bike said:


> 3 months and 11 days now. Jayyyyy!!!!!
> 
> JJ



Well done @Jan Bike - you have done a great thing!
All the best....


----------



## Metal Liz (1/5/14)

Congrats @Tom and @Jan Bike!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

Waydago!!! Congrads on your milestones @Jan Bike and @Tom!! 

Hope you have many years of no coughing, wheezing and stinking

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/5/14)

I Year stinkie free today! Used to check the bic for gas and the packet for the cigs.Now its ohms,watts,volts,tank,wick,juice,resistance,batteries,wire,pg,vg...............smoking may have been easier but not as much fun! Now wheres my Reo.......!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Die Kriek (10/5/14)

Congrats @Genosmate

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

Congrats @Genosmate 
Really amazing achievement!!!!
1 year is something to be proud of

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/5/14)

Congrats to you @Genosmate that is awesome!!!


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Genosmate said:


> I Year stinkie free today! Used to check the bic for gas and the packet for the cigs.Now its ohms,watts,volts,tank,wick,juice,resistance,batteries,wire,pg,vg...............smoking may have been easier but not as much fun! Now wheres my Reo.......!


Congrats, if only the Reo turned up in time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/5/14)

Thanks for all the kind words .....now wheres my Reo? Oh no I've got Reo withdrawal symptoms and I haven't even seen one yet!!!!


----------



## RIEFY (10/5/14)

congrats genosmate. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (10/5/14)

congrats!


----------



## Alex (10/5/14)

I just noticed it's been two months of no Winstons for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Alex said:


> I just noticed it's been two months of no Winstons for me


Well done, Sir. Time flies if you are having fun.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/5/14)

Alex said:


> I just noticed it's been two months of no Winstons for me


congrats buddy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/5/14)

5 years

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> 5 years


Wow, and vaping all that time? Fantastical.


----------



## eviltoy (10/5/14)

Oh vaping for me isnt to quit smoking its a relaxation thing only started vaping last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Congrats @Alex 

@eviltoy - so thats 5 years since you quit stinkies and 1 year of vaping. Amazing that you are 5 years stinkie free!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

congrats @Genosmate for your 1 year, wow what an achievement!!! Congrats @Alex on your 2 months milestone!! @eviltoy, wow!!! 5 years stinkie free, that's amazing! Also great on the 1 year vaping journey 
this is so inspirational seeing all the milestones reached!!! you guys are doing amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (17/5/14)

One month today!!!



Virtual beer's on me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris (17/5/14)

Well done kriek


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> One month today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, fantastic.


----------



## RIEFY (17/5/14)

well done!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (17/5/14)

Congrats man

Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (17/5/14)

Congratulations @Die Kriek


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/5/14)

2 months down today, celebrating with my last few drops of VM Legends Lee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (17/5/14)

Well done @Rex_Bael

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/5/14)

well done to all the milestones reached 
i cant always remember of the top of my head when i stopped, i need to keep referring to my signature lol


----------



## Metal Liz (18/5/14)

Well done Kriek and Rex! You guys are doing great!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (18/5/14)

4 weeks today. Feeling great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> 4 weeks today. Feeling great


Congrats man! It only gets better from here on out!


----------



## Rex_Bael (18/5/14)

Congrats @RoSsIkId


----------



## Shaun (26/5/14)

Have a look at my signature, still early days however everyday is a milestone for me!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Congratulations @Shaun, I promise you the worst cravings are over!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (26/5/14)

Well done to all my fellow vapers.


----------



## Shaun (26/5/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @Shaun, I promise you the worst cravings are over!



I don't know of these cravings you speak of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

You're lucky @Shaun, I really battled the first 5 / 6 days with cravings when I started.


----------



## soonkia (26/5/14)

I didn't have cravings for the first month. And then they started for me... All I do is vape some more, until they're gone. Which seems to work well 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

@Shaun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (26/5/14)

well done to everyone reaching some great milestones yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/5/14)

Well done on all the milestones!


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

2 months stinkie free  never felt better and absolutely loving my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> 2 months stinkie free  never felt better and absolutely loving my vaping journey


Congrats Liz! Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (29/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz ??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Well done, hope to see the 2 year mark on this forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

I will def still be here!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (29/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz!! ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jase (29/5/14)

Just over 9 months now (I really thought it was longer but still!).

My lungs feel great and my clothes and fingers don't stink anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Jase said:


> Just over 9 months now (I really thought it was longer but still!).
> 
> My lungs feel great and my clothes and fingers don't stink anymore!



Geez you guys make me look like a noob! Congratulations!


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/14)

47days off stinkies
1412 stinkies I did not smoke
R2118 I did not pay on stinkies

And it was so easy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> 47days off stinkies
> 1412 stinkies I did not smoke
> R2118 I did not pay on stinkies
> 
> And it was so easy



You can buy a Reo within the next month with your savings! Congrats on the 47 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/14)

johan said:


> You can buy a Reo within the next month with your savings! Congrats on the 47 days.


 
There is all the vape gear that amount to bit more than that

Not complaining at all


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> There is all the vape gear that amount to bit more than that
> 
> Not complaining at all



I know  - nasty joke from me


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

Congratulations @RoSsIkId


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

Just posted a thread and when I looked at it I realised if I hadn't taken up vaping I would have processed 10,000.00 cigarettes.That seems a lot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/6/14)

Whoop whoop!!! it's been such a crazy day for me and finally taking a bit of "breather" while vaping away and checking up on the forum and i just spotted....

I made it past the 3 month stinkie free mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  this is now officially the longest i have been stinkie free since 1998 when i started...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Whoop whoop!!! it's been such a crazy day for me and finally taking a bit of "breather" while vaping away and checking up on the forum and i just spotted....
> 
> I made it past the 3 month stinkie mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  this is now officially the longest i have been stinkie free since 1998 when i started...


Awesome, congrats. And you did not even notice the time passing, having too much fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Congrats Lizzie! Now that you mention it this is double the amount of time I haven’t been smoking since I started back over 30 years ago! I have been stinky free for nearly 6 months now! I can’t believe it! Then longest I every lasted before was 2 and a half months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz, it feels good hay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Whoop whoop!!! it's been such a crazy day for me and finally taking a bit of "breather" while vaping away and checking up on the forum and i just spotted....
> 
> I made it past the 3 month stinkie free mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  this is now officially the longest i have been stinkie free since 1998 when i started...


 
Well done Yster Bessie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

Whoop Whoop !!! 1 year Anniversary

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (4/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Whoop Whoop !!! 1 year Anniversary


 
CONGRATULATIONS!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

dankie Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (4/7/14)

I started vaping around March last year. Haven't looked back since. Previously i quit for around 2 years.

Then i started smoking roll your owns, everyone though im a stoner.


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Whoop Whoop !!! 1 year Anniversary


That is a huge, huge milestone. Congrats! Deservedly you got yourself a Reo for that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Whoop Whoop !!! 1 year Anniversary


 
congrats bro!!!

and well done

heres to many more stinkie free years!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

congrats dude, wow 1 year @shabbar that is fantastic!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

Thanks guys


----------



## Yiannaki (4/7/14)

I was so busy enjoying vaping that i realised i forgot my 1 month milestone 

So here's to 1 month 2 weeks and 3 days! Woop!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Whoop Whoop !!! 1 year Anniversary


 
Congratulations @shabbar, that is an achievement !!


----------



## Zegee (5/7/14)

1 yr mark achieved

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Nooby (5/7/14)

Well done all  Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (5/7/14)

Haha I'm going to second what @Nooby said, Well done to each and every one of you!
Well done to us! We are free of the terrible end tobacco brings!!

Vape on! Live Strong!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Whoop whoop!!! it's been such a crazy day for me and finally taking a bit of "breather" while vaping away and checking up on the forum and i just spotted....
> 
> I made it past the 3 month stinkie free mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  this is now officially the longest i have been stinkie free since 1998 when i started...



Congrats @Metal Liz - go for it!


----------



## Silver (5/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Whoop Whoop !!! 1 year Anniversary



Wow, well done - awesome milestone @shabbar!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/14)

Zegee said:


> 1 yr mark achieved



Super milestone @Zegee 
Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/7/14)

Well done @Zegee on your 1 year, that is a great achievement 

sent from a MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/7/14)

Congrats @Zegee!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (5/7/14)

Congrats to all!!!! WOW!! You guys are all doing so well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/7/14)

Congrats to @shabbar and @Zegee on a year and congrats to all your other happy vapers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/14)

Zegee said:


> 1 yr mark achieved


Awesome, congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Congrats to @shabbar and @Zegee on a year and congrats to all your other happy vapers!


You must have seen many changes in your almost FOUR years, wow.


----------



## Silver (5/7/14)

@Andre - its almost your one year coming up !
Hope you have a something special lined up as a gift to yourself for that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/7/14)

Andre said:


> You must have seen many changes in your almost FOUR years, wow.


Most of the time I was on very retarded vape gear, only last 4 or 5 months on the real vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/7/14)

Lol no , only the past 2 days have you been using real vape gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> Most of the time I was on very retarded vape gear, only last 4 or 5 months on the real vape gear


Nope, that not right - only last few days or so on real vape gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Lol no , only the past 2 days have you been using real vape gear


Great minds.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/7/14)

Andre said:


> Nope, that not right - only last few days or so on real vape gear.


My first one looked very similar to this pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (6/7/14)

YaY one month for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY one month for me



Congrats @kimbo!
Wishing you all the best. You have done so well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

Wow @kimbo, can't believe it's been a month already, how time flies!!  you are doing so well!!! Keep it up, rock on and vape hard 

sent from a MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

Officially ONE year, 365 days, today. This ex-80-a-day-chain-smoker cannot believe this himself. Way to go, @Andre! Reos and this community rock, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

congrats on your 1 year stinkie free @Andre, that's amazing!!!! you rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Officially ONE year, 365 days, today. This ex-80-a-day-chain-smoker cannot believe this himself. Way to go, @Andre! Reos and this community rock, thank you!



Wow! Congrats Andre. That is an amazing achievement 

Here's to another 365 days! 

With all your knowledge and know how, you'd think you've been vaping for at least the last 10 years. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY one month for me


WoW! How time flies hey..... Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Officially ONE year, 365 days, today. This ex-80-a-day-chain-smoker cannot believe this himself. Way to go, @Andre! Reos and this community rock, thank you!


Thats a major milestone right there.... Well Done @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Officially ONE year, 365 days, today. This ex-80-a-day-chain-smoker cannot believe this himself. Way to go, @Andre! Reos and this community rock, thank you!


 
Congrats @Andre!!! Wow!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Officially ONE year, 365 days, today. This ex-80-a-day-chain-smoker cannot believe this himself. Way to go, @Andre! Reos and this community rock, thank you!


 


You are and continue to be an inspiration to us all!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (7/7/14)

Well done @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Just realised, been vaping and stinky free 3 months now. Time flies. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

congrats @crack2483, remember time flies when you're having fun with vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> congrats @crack2483, remember time flies when you're having fun with vaping



Too true Liz. Wouldn't have even realized if I wasn't going through some of my old posts lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

me thinks it's time for a vaping banner for you in your signature @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just realised, been vaping and stinky free 3 months now. Time flies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Congrats, well done! And you have gone through the whole spectrum of gear from simple batteries and clearomizers to electronic mods and mech mods and RDAs in that time if I remember correctly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats, well done! And you have gone through the whole spectrum of gear from simple batteries and clearomizers to electronic mods and mech mods and RDAs in that time if I remember correctly!



Thanks @Andre. Yip started on the trusty mvp and aerotank and now dripping non stop on a stingray and Igo-L lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Must give out a big thanks to everyone here on the forum for all the help and inspiration. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

congrats @Andre , an achievement to be proud of

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (7/7/14)

Congratulations on all the milestones! Especially the 1 year guys (quite a few of them this last week or so!)

Really an awesome achievement! And here's to many more!


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/7/14)

Congrats Oom @Andre great stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Officially ONE year, 365 days, today. This ex-80-a-day-chain-smoker cannot believe this himself. Way to go, @Andre! Reos and this community rock, thank you!


 
Can't believe I missed this @Andre 
Congrats!!

From 80 a day to vaping for a year - that is an amazing turnaround

And thank you for all your help you have given me along the way
I will be following you to the 1 year mark

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just realised, been vaping and stinky free 3 months now. Time flies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Congrats @crack2483 
3 months is a great achievement
I agree, time flies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Well guys, today is my

*1 Year vape aniversary!!!*

**

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, today is my
> 
> *1 Year vape aniversary!!!*
> 
> **


Congratulations @annemarievdh 

That's a big one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, today is my
> 
> *1 Year vape aniversary!!!*
> 
> **


Well done & congratulations!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/8/14)

@annemarievdh  congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, today is my
> 
> *1 Year vape aniversary!!!*
> 
> **

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Amazing achievement @annemarievdh !
On woman's day nogal
Happy happy
Time to celebrate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, today is my
> 
> *1 Year vape aniversary!!!*
> 
> **


Wow, that is awesome. A tremendous congrats Lady SubOhm! And during that time your contributions to the great spirit of this forum has been incalculable, thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (9/8/14)

congratulations that's truly impressive!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, today is my
> 
> *1 Year vape aniversary!!!*
> 
> **



Congratulations. Well done @annemarievdh!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Thank you for all the congratulations!! This forum and every one on it, is to blame for me vaping so long!!! Hahaha 

THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Ow and I forgot...

It is Jaco's 1 year vaping anaversary aswell

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ow and I forgot...
> 
> It is Jaco's 1 year vaping anaversary aswell


Please tell him congrats from all of us. And that at one year a Reo for each of you is obligatory.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> Please tell him congrats from all of us. And that at one year a Reo for each of you is obligatory.


 
I'll show him your post

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (9/8/14)

congrats to you both. think i somehow squeeked over the one year mark a few days ago also

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

ET said:


> congrats to you both. think i somehow squeeked over the one year mark a few days ago also


 
Congratulations!!!! Than you can celebrate it today with us


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

ET said:


> congrats to you both. think i somehow squeeked over the one year mark a few days ago also


Well done and congrats. And you got the obligatory device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (9/8/14)

Congratul;ations and well done to both @annemarievdh and @ET

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> Please tell him congrats from all of us. And that at one year a Reo for each of you is obligatory.


 
Jaco replied : 

Hahahahaha 
You can go to Reo, that has a bigger chance of happening than you getting a Reo...
Got on his bike and of he went off

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/8/14)

Wow!!!! Congrats lady, what an achievement!!! You rock 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (9/8/14)

well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (9/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (9/8/14)

Well done and congrats on the 1 year anniversary Jaco & Anamarie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Thank you


----------



## Yiannaki (9/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, today is my
> 
> *1 Year vape aniversary!!!*
> 
> **


A massive congratulations to you! That is a mighty fine achievement 

Here's to another smoke free year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> A massive congratulations to you! That is a mighty fine achievement
> 
> Here's to another smoke free year ahead


Ag thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

ET said:


> congrats to you both. think i somehow squeeked over the one year mark a few days ago also



Congrats @ET!
Superb. 
Hows the Reo treating you?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

ET said:


> congrats to you both. think i somehow squeeked over the one year mark a few days ago also


Well done @ET


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Yesterday marked my 3 months of vaping and being stinky free 

I feel like I have gone full circle in the last 3 months 

From a twisp, a 134 mini, a few commercial tanks and have finally settled on my beautiful reos 

It has been an incredible journey! and there's still plenty more to learn and experience. 

Thank you to all the awesome people on this forum!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD (19/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Yesterday marked my 3 months of vaping and being stinky free
> 
> I feel like I have gone full circle in the last 3 months
> 
> ...


Congrats dude! Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Yesterday marked my 3 months of vaping and being stinky free
> 
> I feel like I have gone full circle in the last 3 months
> 
> ...


Way to go! Congrats. Happy Reo vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Yesterday marked my 3 months of vaping and being stinky free
> 
> I feel like I have gone full circle in the last 3 months
> 
> ...



Belated congrats @Yiannaki 
You have come so far in such a short time
Thanks to you for all the wonderful contributions on the forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/8/14)

Silver said:


> Belated congrats @Yiannaki
> You have come so far in such a short time
> Thanks to you for all the wonderful contributions on the forum!


 
Thank you so much @Silver  

If it wasn't for the guidance of many of this forum, including yourself, i wouldn't know even know a fraction of what i know today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you so much @Silver
> 
> If it wasn't for the guidance of many of this forum, including yourself, i wouldn't know even know a fraction of what i know today



And your willingness to learn and share!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (29/8/14)

So today is day 30, stinky free. Loving this vaping thing, I am finding that this forum is almost as addictive as the stinkies,  can't wait for the meet tomorrow - planning to buy my first MVP. The family thinks I am nuts, going on and on about vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/8/14)

Raslin said:


> So today is day 30, stinky free. Loving this vaping thing, I am finding that this forum is almost as addictive as the stinkies,  can't wait for the meet tomorrow - planning to buy my first MVP. The family thinks I am nuts, going on and on about vaping



Congrats bud, keep it up.

Lol... I know the drill. My wife must be sick my ejuice and tank talk 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/14)

Raslin said:


> So today is day 30, stinky free. Loving this vaping thing, I am finding that this forum is almost as addictive as the stinkies,  can't wait for the meet tomorrow - planning to buy my first MVP. The family thinks I am nuts, going on and on about vaping



Congrats @Raslin, thats a great achievement!
Agreed on the forum, it makes the journey so much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

Three months today baby! 

I'd like to thank KangerTech, Aspire and Vision for excellent products that WORK! 

I smoked since matric back in 1995. Even when I was hospitalized with serious pneumonia, I still needed and did smoke.

But not for the last three months \o/

Thanks to all you beautiful people on this here forum. And all retailers I have dealt with to date. The service I have received has been exceptional.



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Three months today baby!
> 
> I'd like to thank KangerTech, Aspire and Vision for excellent products that WORK!
> 
> ...


Congrats @r0gue z0mbie!!! Vape on!!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (4/9/14)

congrats on all the milestones reached guys 

well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Three months today baby!
> 
> I'd like to thank KangerTech, Aspire and Vision for excellent products that WORK!
> 
> ...


 
Well done @r0gue z0mbie ! Way to go!
It is milestones like these that make me realise just what a great vaping community this is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

Silver said:


> Well done @r0gue z0mbie ! Way to go!
> It is milestones like these that make me realise just what a great vaping community this is.


 
It is a really great community!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)

Congrats @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (4/9/14)

Congrats @r0gue. We have been smoking for about the same amount of years. I 60 days behind you, so hopefully I can follow your awesome example.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (4/9/14)

Congrats @rogue. My milestone is just around the corner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

Raslin said:


> Congrats @r0gue. We have been smoking for about the same amount of years. I 60 days behind you, so hopefully I can follow your awesome example.



You WILL get there.
But seriously, keep at it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Three months today baby!
> 
> I'd like to thank KangerTech, Aspire and Vision for excellent products that WORK!
> 
> ...


Well done, feels good hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done, feels good hey



It does man!
My wife quit when she fell pregnant with our first. I wanted to quit by the time out little was was born. She is six now :/

I didn't honestly see how I was going to ever quit. So I'm very chuffed with myself!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/9/14)

46 days

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie (7/9/14)

Well done bud! 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/9/14)

Congrats @n0ugh7_zw that is some milestone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/9/14)

well done to all the milestones reached, these mentioned and the ones not mentioned 
in my eyes every stinkie free day is a milestone reached!

Vape strong and rock hard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/9/14)

Today is the 730th day since I last lit and 'stank' myself up with a tabacco cigarette. That number makes one think hey.... (for those not wanting to do the math, 2 full years today)

2 years only equates to about 13% of my total time spent smoking though, but I have no doubt that I will make that figure a 100 or even 200%

Thank you Mr. Hon Lik from China, for having a genius idea back in 2003, and for others to improve upon and invent their own shit. You take all our monies, but we smile everyday!

Everyone reading here will have their own timeline already, but we all share one mutual feeling...... Thank the Pope I can smell my bacon properly again!

Every day vaping is one more day towards better health, and you are ALL doing fantastically well!

Now stop reading here and go and order some more stuff.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/9/14)

Today is the 730th day since I last lit and 'stank' myself up with a tabacco cigarette. That number makes one think hey.... (for those not wanting to do the math, 2 full years today)

2 years only equates to about 13% of my total time spent smoking though, but I have no doubt that I will make that figure a 100 or even 200%

Thank you Mr. Hon Lik from China, for having a genius idea back in 2003, and for others to improve upon and invent their own shit. You take all our monies, but we smile everyday!

Everyone reading here will have their own timeline already, but we all share one mutual feeling...... Thank the Pope I can smell my bacon properly again!

Every day vaping is one more day towards better health, and you are ALL doing fantastically well!

Now stop reading here and go and order some more stuff.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (8/9/14)

Wow, thats amazing !! Congrats @Vapey McJuicy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow, thats amazing !! Congrats @Vapey McJuicy


Thank you so much @annemarievdh

You're a bright light around here, bly net so asb hoor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/9/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Thank you so much @annemarievdh
> 
> You're a bright light around here, bly net so asb hoor!



Haha ag dankie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/9/14)

Lol... Nice speech there @Vapey McJuicy
I'm particularly impressed that you managed to incorporate even the pope.

Well done though, seriously! That's a massive achievement.



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... Nice speech there @Vapey McJuicy
> I'm particularly impressed that you managed to incorporate even the pope.
> 
> Well done though, seriously! That's a massive achievement.
> ...


He-he, thank you kind Sir Mr Z0mbie  

Its been a day of thinking back to those "nice" smoking days, the mind is somewhat befuddled now. Hope the pope dont Google himself and come across this post though......

I see looking back you yourself have done the hard yards, and is over the worst now! From now on its all icing and sprinkles  well done, you've done superbly well also!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/9/14)

Wow 2 years!!!! That's an amazing achievement!!!! Congrats @Vapey McJuicy 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (8/9/14)

2 years, I hope that one day I can say that. Well done, it's milestones like yours that keep many of us on the straight and narrow. Vape on....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (9/9/14)

congrats to all celebrating their milestones 

I never even took notice until I saw my signature, today is 60 days off stinkies for me. What would have cost me roughly 3k on stinkies, I must have spent +-5/6k on vaping...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

Tomorrow will be my 6 months anniversary. Wonder what I should get myself 

This is the longest I've been off analogs. Previously was 5 months and that was without vaping. It was hell, but still an achievement imo.

This time it's easier......and enjoyable

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Get yourself a nice fancy bottle of juice!

Congrats bud.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Tomorrow will be my 6 months anniversary. Wonder what I should get myself
> 
> This is the longest I've been off analogs. Previously was 5 months and that was without vaping. It was hell, but still an achievement imo.
> 
> This time it's easier......and enjoyable


Awesome @zadiac ! Really cool man! Congrats!


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Well done @zadiac !!


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

Thanks guys  and well done to everyone on here who quit the stinkies to enjoy the wonderful world of vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/9/14)

After posting just now i saw that i gone over my 3 months stinky free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

kimbo said:


> After posting just now i saw that i gone over my 3 months stinky free


Wow! Awesome @kimbo !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (9/9/14)

nice one guys, well done kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

Congratulations guys! You are all ........

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Today is the 730th day since I last lit and 'stank' myself up with a tabacco cigarette. That number makes one think hey.... (for those not wanting to do the math, 2 full years today)
> 
> 2 years only equates to about 13% of my total time spent smoking though, but I have no doubt that I will make that figure a 100 or even 200%
> 
> ...


 
Congrats and thanks for the lovely message @Vapey McJuicy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/14)

Congrats @zadiac and @Smoke187 on your milestones.
Great going !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/14)

kimbo said:


> After posting just now i saw that i gone over my 3 months stinky free


 
@kimbo - that is fantastic!
So happy for you - you are an example to all
Also glad to have met you at the vape meet and that you could join us for it.
Wishing you well for the next 3 months of plain sailing and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/9/14)

Silver said:


> @kimbo - that is fantastic!
> So happy for you - you are an example to all
> Also glad to have met you at the vape meet and that you could join us for it.
> Wishing you well for the next 3 months of plain sailing and happy vaping


 
Thank you @Silver

Wish i could stay a bit longer at the meet and have a nice chat with all you wonderful ppl but there will be a next time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Tomorrow will be my 6 months anniversary. Wonder what I should get myself
> 
> This is the longest I've been off analogs. Previously was 5 months and that was without vaping. It was hell, but still an achievement imo.
> 
> This time it's easier......and enjoyable


That's a great milestone! Congratulations 



kimbo said:


> After posting just now i saw that i gone over my 3 months stinky free



Awesome news @kimbo 

Congratulations! 

Feels like just the other day when I first read your thread and your experiences when you first tried vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/9/14)

Congrats to all the milestones reached 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/9/14)

I only saw this thread now. I've been vaping since beginning-mid 2012. Which gives me just over 2years now  to make it sound longer, I'd say 28months give or take a few but that's unnecessary. Lol. It's amazing how vaping has evolved over time. I remember filling up cartridges and popping it into a atomizer system McGyver. Rock on vape world

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (17/9/14)

Congrats to everyone. It's so nice to see so many people gave up the old stinkies. I have converted about 30 people so far and on a mission to convert more. Two of them (from Vereeniging) actually showed up at the JHB vape meet #5 (unannounced). I felt proud....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/9/14)

Congrats @Yusuf Cape Vaper, that is a grate milestone


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I only saw this thread now. I've been vaping since beginning-mid 2012. Which gives me just over 2years now  to make it sound longer, I'd say 28months give or take a few but that's unnecessary. Lol. It's amazing how vaping has evolved over time. I remember filling up cartridges and popping it into a atomizer system McGyver. Rock on vape world



That is an amazing length of time to be vaping @Yusuf Cape Vaper - congrats!


----------



## capetocuba (17/9/14)

Ooh I just got back home and see I have been vaping over 4 years now!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ooh I just got back home and see I have been vaping over 4 years now!



Oh my gosh @capetocuba , that surely makes you one of, if not the most veteran vapers here!
Congrats man
We follow in your path

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/9/14)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @capetocuba , that surely makes you one of, if not the most veteran vapers here!
> Congrats man
> We follow in your path


Thank you @Silver !! I can't wait to get my hands on my new Reo Grand LP/SL white. I have a bf Atomic waiting patiently for this union to celebrate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Thank you @Silver !! I can't wait to get my hands on my new Reo Grand LP/SL white. I have a bf Atomic waiting patiently for this union to celebrate



Wow, all the best with that. Let us know what it like and how you find the atomic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (17/9/14)

Hello Forum,

I have been stinky-free for 2 days now - still a long way to go!

Question for all the veteran vapers - any of you thinking of getting off the nicotine completely? As in quitting vaping?

I'm sure that sounds like blasphemy around here...


----------



## Wesley (17/9/14)

(gasp)


----------



## Tom (17/9/14)

Wesley said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I have been stinky-free for 2 days now - still a long way to go!
> 
> ...


Nope. why should i? Its for my enjoyment.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (17/9/14)

Wesley said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I have been stinky-free for 2 days now - still a long way to go!
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 2 days @Wesley!
I recall the feeling of excitement and achievement. Well done!

As for giving up vaping, no, havent really considered that because I am having too much fun and enjoyment on this journey. Also I am sticking to 18mg for now because it helps with the throat hit and for keeping me satisfied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

Wesley said:


> Question for all the veteran vapers - any of you thinking of getting off the nicotine completely? As in quitting vaping?


 
Whenever I get asked (and mainly by my wife) when am I going to give up vaping my answer is always the same! NEVER!

Seriously thou... Vaping has had a dramatic effect on my life and I feel a million times better and my wife likes me again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (2/10/14)

Yeay. Just realised I have made it to 3 months!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Yeay. Just realised I have made it to 3 months!


Congrats - an awesome milestone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (2/10/14)

Thanks @Andre. I think I deserve to spoil myself with some vape gear

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

Well done @Rellik 
Spoil yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (3/10/14)

I hit the two month milestone a couple of days ago.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

Congrats @Raslin
Great achievement! Wishing you well for the coming months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Yeay. Just realised I have made it to 3 months!


well done mate!! awesome acheivement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (6/10/14)

Just celebrating 1 year stinky free - W.O.W. who would have thought that I would have ever stopped smoking!! Looking forward to the next 12 months with Reo in hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just celebrating 1 year stinky free - W.O.W. who would have thought that I would have ever stopped smoking!! Looking forward to the next 12 months with Reo in hand.


Awesome, congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/10/14)

Wow!! Congrats Vaalboy!!! That is a grate milestone 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

I am on 3 weeks today, still a long way to go and I'm still having bad cravings for the stinkies! 

In my department of 15 people about 10 are smokers, doesn't help at all...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just celebrating 1 year stinky free - W.O.W. who would have thought that I would have ever stopped smoking!! Looking forward to the next 12 months with Reo in hand.



congrats @vaalboy!! thats great news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I am on 3 weeks today, still a long way to go and I'm still having bad cravings for the stinkies!
> 
> In my department of 15 people about 10 are smokers, doesn't help at all...


Just keep on doing what your're doing. In no time you will be over the smokes. What gear do you have?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TylerD (6/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just celebrating 1 year stinky free - W.O.W. who would have thought that I would have ever stopped smoking!! Looking forward to the next 12 months with Reo in hand.


Congrats @vaalboy !!!! What an achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I am on 3 weeks today, still a long way to go and I'm still having bad cravings for the stinkies!
> 
> In my department of 15 people about 10 are smokers, doesn't help at all...


Hang in there. What mg nic are you vaping?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Just keep on doing what your're doing. In no time you will be over the smokes. What gear do you have?


 
Currently using Vision Spinner 2 with Kangertech Genitank, absolutely loving the improved power and flavour over the Eleaf I started off with. The options to change voltage and airflow definitely help distract me from the cravings.

Going to order some more flavours today to stave off the stinkies!


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Hang in there. What mg nic are you vaping?


 
I'm still on 18mg, I want to wean down to 12mg but not anytime soon!


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

Congratulations @vaalboy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Currently using Vision Spinner 2 with Kangertech Genitank, absolutely loving the improved power and flavour over the Eleaf I started off with. The options to change voltage and airflow definitely help distract me from the cravings.
> 
> Going to order some more flavours today to stave off the stinkies!


Cool stuff. Nice combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/10/14)

Congrats on the 1 year @vaalboy that's amazing 



Wesley said:


> I am on 3 weeks today, still a long way to go and I'm still having bad cravings for the stinkies!
> 
> In my department of 15 people about 10 are smokers, doesn't help at all...



Congrats on the 3 weeks Wesley, don't worry about the cravings, they will go away, mostly... 
For me they still peak out every now and again, especially with my other half still smoking, but it gets easier and easier just to have a puff or 3 on my Reo and then ofcourse the smell of them also immediately puts me off the craving train hahaha

Keep going strong man, soon you'll be at the same place Vaalboy is at and won't believe that it could ever have been that easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I'm still on 18mg, I want to wean down to 12mg but not anytime soon!


For sure stay on 18 mg. I started on 36mg 456 days ago - in mPT2 with Spinner. The Reo got me down to 24mg and now to 18mg, but I am in no hurry after smoking for 35 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats on the 1 year @vaalboy that's amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The funny thing is, it's the smell of other smokers that make me crave the worst! I still love the smell of cigarettes

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/10/14)

Wow Wesley that's quite heavy, maybe in the near future, the smell will start putting you off... i know for me it took a while to get to this point though.

Just keep strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> The funny thing is, it's the smell of other smokers that make me crave the worst! I still love the smell of cigarettes


Thats a tough one, I get a whiff of smoke sometimes that also sparks a desire..... fight it, grab your gear, turn up the power and suck! Those craving have not gone away for me, yet, but I have learned to keep them quiet 

It is sometimes a hard road to walk, especially with all the temptation and reminders around you but you can do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just celebrating 1 year stinky free - W.O.W. who would have thought that I would have ever stopped smoking!! Looking forward to the next 12 months with Reo in hand.



Fantastic Markus! I'm a week or so behind you! Congrats! And thanks for letting me suck on your REO at Bivane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

Wesley said:


> The funny thing is, it's the smell of other smokers that make me crave the worst! I still love the smell of cigarettes



It does the complete opposite for me... I simply can't stand the smell of smoke anymore!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Thanks all for the encouragement, at least I know I can just stop by here to keep my spirits strong! You guys rock

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fantastic Markus! I'm a week or so behind you! Congrats! And thanks for letting me suck on your REO at Bivane!


A lot of 1 year celebrations this week! I'm 1 year this coming Friday!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

Just gone over 4 months as a non smoker

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Well done @kimbo, I know you liked your pipe, you havent touched it in 4 months?

and I've been meaning to ask, how are the ulcers behaving with vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Just gone over 4 months as a non smoker


Congrats, well done. Feels like just the other day that you joined.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @kimbo, I know you liked your pipe, you havent touched it in 4 months?
> 
> and I've been meaning to ask, how are the ulcers behaving with vaping?



Hi @BumbleBee 

I told my mom the other day, i am not sure if it is the PG/VG in the juice but since i started vaping i did not get one ulcer. That is the big reason why i decided to get myself some descend gear, to get the full effect 

Regarding the pype, i just missed it for the relaxing with a good cup of coffee but my NET is fast taking that over. I must just fine tune it now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> 
> I told my mom the other day, i am not sure if it is the PG/VG in the juice but since i started vaping i did not get one ulcer. That is the big reason why i decided to get myself some descend gear, to get the full effect
> 
> Regarding the pype, i just missed it for the relaxing with a good cup of coffee but my NET is fast taking that over. I must just fine tune it now


I thought it was the nicotine primarily?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> I thought it was the nicotine primarily?




Yes that does the primary job, but with the pipe i use to get ulcers every 4 weeks or so, but not with vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Yes that does the primary job, but with the pipe i use to get ulcers every 4 weeks or so, but not with vaping


Ok, now I understand. Yes, could be the PG - known to be anti-bacterial. And that is good news - that vaping is better than the pipe in this regard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, now I understand. Yes, could be the PG - known to be anti-bacterial. And that is good news - that vaping is better than the pipe in this regard!


Vaping is better for everything! Vaping for the WIN!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

I went right through winter without coughing, zero hay fever and didn't catch a cold or flu like I usually do during the dry season... that's proof enough for me that vaping is GOOD!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I went right through winter without coughing, zero hay fever and didn't catch a cold or flu like I usually do during the dry season... that's proof enough for me that vaping is GOOD!



Well you saw in this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jlove-what-is-vaping.5740/ how good vaping is for the lungs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Congrats @vaalboy! Great news @kimbo, really glad to hear that vaping is keeping the ulcers away!
Hang in there @Wesley! Also hate the smell of smoke, can't stand it...chokes the hell out of me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

Not only did I have an awesome day's fishing at Midmar today it is also my 1 year anniversary of kicking the stinking habit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## annemarievdh (8/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not only did I have an awesome day's fishing at Midmar today it is also my 1 year anniversary of kicking the stinking habit!
> 
> View attachment 12812
> View attachment 12813



Wow hoooo!!! Congats @Rob Fisher!!!

Hope you spoiled yourself !!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

Congrats on the big 1 @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not only did I have an awesome day's fishing at Midmar today it is also my 1 year anniversary of kicking the stinking habit!
> 
> View attachment 12812
> View attachment 12813



Well done Robster!! So you were using twisp for 4 Months before coming on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (8/10/14)

Congats @Rob Fisher!. 1 year is an awesome achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Many congratulations Rob!

PS. ain't you 2 days short according to your signature ?


----------



## Riddle (8/10/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher ... Following right behind you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Well done Robster!! So you were using twisp for 4 Months before coming on the forum?



Yip... it was tough!  I also used the cig a like things... Green Leaf goodies!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

johan said:


> Many congratulations Rob!
> 
> PS. ain't you 2 days short according to your signature ?
> 
> View attachment 12814



Yip... Signature is wrong!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

Coming up on 80 days,  i'm getting deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

What an incredible achievement @Rob Fisher ! Congratulations skipper. 

I can't even picture you with a cigarette in your hand 

It feels like you just skipped smoking entirely and instead, you've had a reo all these years  

Here's to the next analogue free, reo powered, tropical ice filled year

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Coming up on 80 days,  i'm getting deeper and deeper down the rabbit hole


Bl!ks3m. 80 days and you are building coils like a pro. I must be a slow learner. Still waiting for my first decent mod.....
Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

Congats @Rob Fisher!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

Way to go Rob. It's guys like you who keep us noobs on the straight and narrow with your example.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

@Rellik thanks man, don't worry about the rebuildable thing, once you actually try your hand at it, you'll see its a lot easier than, you think its going to be. biggest piece of advice i could give you, is don't rush, and don't get frustrated, kanthal is cheap, so if you waste a few meters, getting a feel for it, then so be it


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

Big congrats on the one year mark @Rob Fisher , and to celebrate.. a cute kitty pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not only did I have an awesome day's fishing at Midmar today it is also my 1 year anniversary of kicking the stinking habit!
> 
> View attachment 12812
> View attachment 12813


Congrats friend....we had the privilege do get to know you during this year....here is to many more stinky free years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats friend....we had the privilege do get to know you during this year....here is to many more stinky free years!



Thanks @Andre! And I have to say thanks to all you Guru's out there that have guided me on my way! I would never have done it without you guys on the forum... good friends made and now gonna live longer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/10/14)

Congrats Mr @Rob Fisher

I noticed I also quietly stalked over the 1 year mark. recently. I should keep better track of these things.


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats Mr @Rob Fisher
> 
> I noticed I also quietly stalked over the 1 year mark. recently. I should keep better track of these things.


Congrats bro, awesome milestone. Happy Reo vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats Mr @Rob Fisher
> 
> I noticed I also quietly stalked over the 1 year mark. recently. I should keep better track of these things.



I'm sure you did! You gave me a ton of guidance when I started! I just wish I could find the rest of that twisted kanthal you gave me at the CT meet...it's time for me to now start playing with coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just celebrating 1 year stinky free - W.O.W. who would have thought that I would have ever stopped smoking!! Looking forward to the next 12 months with Reo in hand.



Congrats @vaalboy - really great achievement. Worthy of some sort of celebration 
You have been one of the longer standing Reonauts - from the days when you only used your Mini 
All the best


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @vaalboy - really great achievement. Worthy of some sort of celebration
> You have been one of the longer standing Reonauts - from the days when you only used your Mini
> All the best


Yeah, I remember....no in betweens for @vaalboy....straight from commercial tanks to a Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I am on 3 weeks today, still a long way to go and I'm still having bad cravings for the stinkies!
> 
> In my department of 15 people about 10 are smokers, doesn't help at all...



Congrats @Wesley - the first part is definitely the hardest - no doubt it does get easier as you go on.
Great achievement - those first 3 weeks!
Go for it
Get more power if you have to - or chain vape like crazy - but stay stinkie free! 
Do it for yourself - and for us!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/10/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher and @Gazzacpt! Wishing you guys many more happy vaping years!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

TylerD said:


> A lot of 1 year celebrations this week! I'm 1 year this coming Friday!



With all the 1-year celebrations I think we need to devise some sort of plan to honour these fine people as well as celebrate. I can feel a champaigne breakfast coming on....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Just gone over 4 months as a non smoker



You are a star and an inspiration @kimbo 
Keep strong

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> With all the 1-year celebrations I think we need to devise some sort of plan to honour these fine people as well as celebrate. I can feel a champaigne breakfast coming on....








I Think something like this is more suited for a persons vape birthday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher on the 1 year milestone

Thanks to YOU for being such a wonderful skipper and for always being so positive and motivated on the forum.

Wishing you another year of vaping pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Congrats @Gazzacpt on the 1 year milestone too. Great stuff and all the best for the year ahead!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

I see @johan is coming up soon with his 1 year milestone!
I am going to send you a photo of a congratulatory present all wrapped up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> I see @johan is coming up soon with his 1 year milestone!
> I am going to send you a photo of a congratulatory present all wrapped up



I wish Silver, but I'm still a couple of months away though - so I'm safe from your nappy rash infused present .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

johan said:


> Many congratulations Rob!
> 
> PS. ain't you 2 days short according to your signature ?
> 
> View attachment 12814



LOL @johan - when you posted the image of Rob Fisher's counter I thought it was yours!
My mistake - apologies
I will send you that photo in 4 months time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher on the 1 year milestone
> 
> Thanks to YOU for being such a wonderful skipper and for always being so positive and motivated on the forum.
> 
> Wishing you another year of vaping pleasure!



And thanks for all your guidance and friendship Hi Ho! You rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/14)

Congrats on the 1 year milestone @Rob Fisher and @Gazzacpt 

and to @n0ugh7_zw on your almost 80 days 

and of course to all the other members of this awesome forum, noobs and experienced, each day is a milestone, Well done guys and girls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/10/14)

Tapatalk doesn't let me rate the post "thanks"..... So thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (9/10/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher ! Well done! You rock this forum!
I think we need one of these



And one just for Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

TylerD said:


> And one just for Rob!
> View attachment 12834



Oooo I like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/10/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher. Having known you for many moons now, I remember the toil and failed attempts to quit smoking. Who would have thought we would have had so much fun kicking the habit?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher. Having known you for many moons now, I remember the toil and failed attempts to quit smoking. Who would have thought we would have had so much fun kicking the habit?



Thanks Markus! Yip it was a tough road until vaping entered the fray! Still everyday I can't believe how easy it was to kick the habit once all you guys and ecigssa arrived on the scene!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

Congrats guys !!


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

Congratulations @TylerD with your 1 year achievement today!

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (10/10/14)

Congratulations @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (10/10/14)

Congrats @TylerD.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/10/14)

Congrats @Gazzacpt and @TylerD on also smelling good for 1 year!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/10/14)

Congrats on reaching the 1 year mark Mr Rob Fisher and our Choas Master Mr TylerD!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

@TylerD it's a big day today! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @TylerD with your 1 year achievement today!
> 
> View attachment 12898​


Thanks Johan!!! Awesome picture!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Congratulations @TylerD


Thanks @kimbo !!!


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Congrats @TylerD.


Thanks @Raslin !!!


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Congrats @Gazzacpt and @TylerD on also smelling good for 1 year!


Thank you @r0gue z0mbie ! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats on reaching the 1 year mark Mr Rob Fisher and our Choas Master Mr TylerD!!!


Thanks Lizzy!!! Keep on rocking in the free world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @TylerD it's a big day today! Congrats!


Thanks @Rob Fisher !!! Appreciate it! Now for year number 2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

Congrats @TylerD! You made it to a year. Thats an awesome achievement!!!  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Congrats @TylerD! You made it to a year. Thats an awesome achievement!!!
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Thanks Annemarie! Waardeer dit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks Johan!!! Awesome picture!



awesome day for you @TylerD congratulations. what an achievement.


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome day for you @TylerD congratulations. what an achievement.


Thanks @Marzuq !!!


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Awesome achievement. Congrats. We have certainly packed in more than one year of experience vapingwise. Here is to the next one, may it be less frenetic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome achievement. Congrats. We have certainly packed in more than one year of experience vapingwise. Here is to the next one, may it be less frenetic.


Thanks Andre. The next year is going to be much less frenetic!  Chilling it this year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/10/14)

Congrats to the mini loving, distinguished bearded gentleman @TylerD for hitting the 1 year milestone!! That is a super achievement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats to the mini loving, distinguished bearded gentleman @TylerD for hitting the 1 year milestone!! That is a super achievement.


Thanks John!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Going to watch van Coke Kartel tonight with Tarks Poison and for my friend on the other Reo Cherry pop for Just B.
Gonna be awesome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

Well done @TylerD 

One whole year of kicking ash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie (10/10/14)

Well done @TylerD = be proud of yourself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

I've just noticed something, not technically a vaping milestone but it fits with the current theme, @Cape vaping supplies joined the forum exactly one year ago! So glad to see you're still here and vaping up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/10/14)

Its so great to see so many ex smokers!!! I know that if it was not for @RevnLucky7 and ecigssa i would be back on stinkies. to all the vapers well done! and to all the vendors, in whatever form or function, WELL DONE!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Congrats @TylerD. Great achievement! 

We've all come a long way! Remember that first vape meet at @Gizmo's place!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (15/10/14)

One month today for me, woohoo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Wesley (15/10/14)

I haven't had a single cigarette, but I've been considering having one this evening just to remind myself how terrible it is and how bad it tastes compared to my juices.


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Well done @Wesley - looking forward to read about your 1 year milestone!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Congrats @Wesley ... keep strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

Well done @Wesley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/10/14)

Congrats @TylerD - Well done bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/10/14)

Congrats @Wesley


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (15/10/14)

@Wesley well done. I remember you first post. Keep at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Congratulations @Wesley, now you have zero excuse to push them milestones!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Royale Vapor (15/10/14)

can anyone please tell me how to get that vaping for so many days years months counter


----------



## Wesley (15/10/14)

@Royale Vapor 

Just click on one of ours and it will take you there. Then you just add it to your signature on this forum.


----------



## Royale Vapor (15/10/14)

Wesley said:


> @Royale Vapor
> 
> Just click on one of ours and it will take you there. Then you just add it to your signature on this forum.


i did click on yours it takes me to it but how do i add to my signature


----------



## Wesley (15/10/14)

@Royale Vapor 

Go to the top of this page, hover over your name and select Signature from the drop-down list - copy and paste into the box there.


----------



## Andre (15/10/14)

Congrats @Wesley - the 1 month milestone is just awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

7 months for me today!!!! 

Feels awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> 7 months for me today!!!!
> 
> Feels awesome


congrats @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> 7 months for me today!!!!
> 
> Feels awesome


Well done Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> 7 months for me today!!!!
> 
> Feels awesome


Well done Liz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> 7 months for me today!!!!
> 
> Feels awesome


Congrats. You rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

*Today is my 1-year milestone*

I actually cannot believe that I have not smoked a stinky for a whole year!!

The best part is that it has been a most enjoyable and pleasing experience.
I never thought it would be this fun or exciting to stop smoking!

Thank you to all of you for keeping me entertained and playing such a vital role. 
Genuinely, without the people on this forum there is no way in a million years this would have happened. 
I am very grateful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> *Today is my 1-year milestone*
> 
> I actually cannot believe that I have not smoked a stinky for a whole year!!
> 
> ...


A huge congrats for a milestone that does tend to overshadow other human achievements, for us ex-smokers in any case. And thank you for your very significant contributions to help others in their journey.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/10/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz and @Silver feels pretty good hey.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

Wow congrats @Silver, a year!!! that's amazing!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

Congrats to you too @Metal Liz - for the 7 months!
As you would say - vape on and rock on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats to you too @Metal Liz - for the 7 months!
> As you would say - vape on and rock on



hahaha it's actually vape strong and rock hard  hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Congratulations @Silver and echo to @Andre's post

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

Well done @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> 7 months for me today!!!!
> 
> Feels awesome



 Congratulations Yster Bessie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/10/14)

Congratulations @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (28/10/14)

One month for me yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Gambit said:


> One month for me yesterday


Congrats. I remember my 1 month - I was in a state of utter incredulity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

Congrats @Gambit, keep going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

Vapers of all "sizes"...1 month, 7 months, 12 months 

Congrats to @Silver, @Metal Liz and @Gambit .. great achievements all around

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (28/10/14)

Thanks, who knew quitting smoking would be this easy and this much fun?! I was a pack and a half a day smoker for 18 years and I've had 0 urge to touch one these last 30 days. Best thing I've ever done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Thanks, who knew quitting smoking would be this easy and this much fun?! I was a pack and a half a day smoker for 18 years and I've had 0 urge to touch one these last 30 days. Best thing I've ever done



​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Poppie (28/10/14)

@Silver Many congrats - a great achievement - your mother is so
very PROUD of you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> *Today is my 1-year milestone*
> 
> I actually cannot believe that I have not smoked a stinky for a whole year!!
> 
> ...


Congrats @Silver ! Awesome achievement! Whoohoo!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Thanks, who knew quitting smoking would be this easy and this much fun?! I was a pack and a half a day smoker for 18 years and I've had 0 urge to touch one these last 30 days. Best thing I've ever done


Congrats on getting through your first month @Gambit


----------



## TylerD (28/10/14)

Awesome stuff @Metal Liz ! Can't believe it's 7 months already!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/10/14)

Congrats @Gambit ! You rock!


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff @Metal Liz ! Can't believe it's 7 months already!



Agreed, it feels like yesterday hahaha! Time flies when you're having fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz .. you were one of the first to help me on this road and for that i will always be thankful

Congrats @Silver .. Many of us look up to you including me. You are the little voice of reason and the bouncer that keep the piece. Well done on the One Year, you are an example for many of us vapers

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (28/10/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz!!!!!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Poppie (28/10/14)

@Metal Liz - good milestone reached - congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (28/10/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz and @Silver. 

Today is 90 days for me.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Congrats @Metal Liz and @Silver.
> 
> Today is 90 days for me.


Congrats, you are now in for the long haul. Happy vaping.


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

Congrats on the 90days @Raslin, that's awesome  keep going strong


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/14)

Im also 150 days off stickies. Best decision i ever made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

Reached the 9 months milestone on Sunday

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Getting a bit bored today and thought about an award system for exclusive vaping time milestones reached. Here are some ideas. PS. My artistic skills is equivalent to that of a brick, and all the "farty arties" members, please assist.

12 Months exclusive vaping:



9 Months exclusive vaping (just because I reached it a couple hours ago):



6 Months exclusive vaping:



And if you default during or after any of above milestones, you get this:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Congrats on the 9 months @johan. Please keep on vaping, we cannot go without your technical expertise and your humour. Here is your award - please use it as you see fit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats on the 9 months @johan. Please keep on vaping, we cannot go without your technical expertise and your humour. Here is your award - please use it as you see fit!



"FANKS" = rating for culminating "Funny" & "thanks"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin (29/10/14)

Great idea @johan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Big congrats @Silver @Metal Liz @johan and @Gambit !

You are...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riddle (29/10/14)

Congrats to all on reaching those great milestones

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Oulik @johan. And a big congrats on your 9 month milestone!!!


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/10/14)

Just realised my 6 months was Monday! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just realised my 6 months was Monday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Time flies when you are having fun. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just realised my 6 months was Monday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/10/14)

Congrats @crack2483!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

The first year is always the best...you get to tap yourself on the shoulder every 30 days 

Congrats to everyone...may your vapor flow evermore 

Oh, and nice tropy pics @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Ag I missed a bunch.

Congrats @Raslin @VapeSnow @LandyMan @crack2483 and anyone I may have missed.

It's very important to acknowledge achievements. I remember thinking so many times "how the hell am I going to give up this sh.."

And we did!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (30/10/14)

Congrats on the 9months @johan and on the 6months @crack2483  
You guys are such an important part of our vaping community and we applaud your amazing achievements with great excitement  
You guys are AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

belated congrats to @Silver @Gambit @VapeSnow on your awesome achievement. well done guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/14)

Congrats @johan on the 9 months!
And thanks for all the help all the time. Very grateful to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

congrats @johan. great achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/10/14)

Thanks for all the congratsezz  you guys all rock! 
Vape on vape strong. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik (30/10/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz That's awesome.

I just realised that I passed the 6 month mark myself!!!
Could not have done it without @Metal Liz @VapeCulture @Oupa @RevnLucky7 @JakesSA and lots of others on this forum, too many to mention but all of you ROCK!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (30/10/14)

Thanks @phanatik and congrats on the 6months mark!!! well done


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Congrats @Metal Liz That's awesome.
> 
> I just realised that I passed the 6 month mark myself!!!
> Could not have done it without @Metal Liz @VapeCulture @Oupa @RevnLucky7 @JakesSA and lots of others on this forum, too many to mention but all of you ROCK!





Metal Liz said:


> Thanks @phanatik and congrats on the 6months mark!!! well done



*Both then qualify for a trophy*:​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

So today marks my milestone of 1 YEAR. A year ago this time I was still searching for a good vaping device but I was determined and persisted. Well it all paid off and all I have to say is... 



Thanks to all the amazing people on this forum this journey could not have been any better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Poppie (30/10/14)

@Riddle Great going - congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 14172
> 
> 
> So today marks my milestone of 1 YEAR. A year ago this time I was still searching for a good vaping device but I was determined and persisted. Well it all paid off and all I have to say is...
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Poppie said:


> @Riddle Great going - congrats


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 14175


I think I'm going to make this my wallpaper for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Congrats @Metal Liz That's awesome.
> 
> I just realised that I passed the 6 month mark myself!!!
> Could not have done it without @Metal Liz @VapeCulture @Oupa @RevnLucky7 @JakesSA and lots of others on this forum, too many to mention but all of you ROCK!


congrats @phanatik what an achievement indeed
especially like your shout out. well done


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I think I'm going to make this my wallpaper for the day.



Good idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Congrats @Metal Liz That's awesome.
> 
> I just realised that I passed the 6 month mark myself!!!
> Could not have done it without @Metal Liz @VapeCulture @Oupa @RevnLucky7 @JakesSA and lots of others on this forum, too many to mention but all of you ROCK!





Riddle said:


> View attachment 14172
> 
> 
> So today marks my milestone of 1 YEAR. A year ago this time I was still searching for a good vaping device but I was determined and persisted. Well it all paid off and all I have to say is...
> ...


Congrats you two on 6 and 12 months respectively, well done. And thanks for your contributions to making this forum a better place.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/10/14)

Wow @Riddle 1 year!!!! Whoop Whoop Whoooooooop  That's fantastic!!!! 
Major congratulations!!! Here's to many more years of being stinkie free

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Well done @Riddle

That's a big achievement man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/10/14)

Congrats @Riddle and @phanatik well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (30/10/14)

Closing in on 4 months now.. just ordered me some goodies from Vape King  Cant wait
Will be posting my 1st vapemail soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Rudi said:


> Closing in on 4 months now.. just ordered me some goodies from Vape King  Cant wait
> Will be posting my 1st vapemail soon



Congrats man. Looking forward to see what you getting.


----------



## Rudi (30/10/14)

all im saying is R2229 later and will be ordering some samples from Vapeclub aswell... lol my future wife is gna kill me


----------



## Rellik (30/10/14)

How cruel is this Vape Time timer.... JUST SAY 4 MONTHS MAN!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Just hit three months yesterday 

I was so busy playing with my new iStick that I completely forgot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just hit three months yesterday
> 
> I was so busy playing with my new iStick that I completely forgot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (2/11/14)

congrats all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just hit three months yesterday
> 
> I was so busy playing with my new iStick that I completely forgot


Congrats. An awesome milestone. Happy iSticking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just hit three months yesterday
> 
> I was so busy playing with my new iStick that I completely forgot


Congrats @free3dom. Loads more milestone coming your way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (2/11/14)

Now its time to celebrate! One whole year stinkie free. It has been a great journey, I would not go back anymore. My health has improved 10 fold, I made the vaping into a hobby and I still have the enjoyment of puffing for relaxation.

After one year I have managed to get the gear that I really enjoy, and for the past few months I have found so many excellent liquids....always having a good choice now.

The community here is also something to be treasured! Great job to All!

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (2/11/14)

Tom said:


> Now its time to celebrate! One whole year stinkie free. It has been a great journey, I would not go back anymore. My health has improved 10 fold, I made the vaping into a hobby and I still have the enjoyment of puffing with enjoyment.
> 
> After one year I have managed to get the gear that I really enjoy, and for the past few months I have found so many excellent liquids....always having a good choice now.
> 
> ...


A huge congrats. Yes, getting the right gear and, even more important imo, great juices have changed the game for me from boring puffing nicotine to great enjoyment. And many thanks for your awesome contributions to this forum, not even interrupted by your move to Germany.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (2/11/14)

Well done @Tom!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Poppie (2/11/14)

Congrats @Tom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Congrats @Tom! 

I think 1 year is *the *milestone. The one were you can honestly say you've moved on from smoking and, barring any unforseen problems, are now a vaper for life - or until you quit, whichever comes first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats. An awesome milestone. Happy iSticking.



Haha, I will...even though it does sound kinda naughty


----------



## TylerD (2/11/14)

Tom said:


> Now its time to celebrate! One whole year stinkie free. It has been a great journey, I would not go back anymore. My health has improved 10 fold, I made the vaping into a hobby and I still have the enjoyment of puffing for relaxation.
> 
> After one year I have managed to get the gear that I really enjoy, and for the past few months I have found so many excellent liquids....always having a good choice now.
> 
> ...


Congrats @Tom ! 1year is so awesome!!! Whoop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Tom said:


> Now its time to celebrate! One whole year stinkie free. It has been a great journey, I would not go back anymore. My health has improved 10 fold, I made the vaping into a hobby and I still have the enjoyment of puffing for relaxation.
> 
> After one year I have managed to get the gear that I really enjoy, and for the past few months I have found so many excellent liquids....always having a good choice now.
> 
> ...



great stuff @Tom 
congrats on your one year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

Congratulations @Tom, and on behalf of all the members .... and those that did not cast their votes yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

GRATZ on the 12 months @Tom


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 14172
> 
> 
> So today marks my milestone of 1 YEAR. A year ago this time I was still searching for a good vaping device but I was determined and persisted. Well it all paid off and all I have to say is...
> ...



Congrats @Riddle 
Superb achievement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

Tom said:


> Now its time to celebrate! One whole year stinkie free. It has been a great journey, I would not go back anymore. My health has improved 10 fold, I made the vaping into a hobby and I still have the enjoyment of puffing for relaxation.
> 
> After one year I have managed to get the gear that I really enjoy, and for the past few months I have found so many excellent liquids....always having a good choice now.
> 
> ...



Well done @Tom!
Congrats on the 1 year. Loved your post. 
Little did I think that day we met at Gizmo's house for the first vape meet with our Twisps and Evods that we would be this far 1 year later. Its been a great experience. 

All the best to you and thanks for always keeping a part of your vaping heart here in SA with us!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

Congratulations @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

Thanks @johan, i love that trophy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/11/14)

Silver said:


> Well done @Tom!
> Congrats on the 1 year. Loved your post.
> Little did I think that day we met at Gizmo's house for the first vape meet with our Twisps and Evods that we would be this far 1 year later. Its been a great experience.
> 
> All the best to you and thanks for always keeping a part of your vaping heart here in SA with us!


congrats to you as well... yeah, it was actually a great vape meet / bring 'n braai then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/11/14)

Congrats @Silver!!! And @ Tom 1 year is quite an achievement!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/11/14)

Congrats on the 1 year @Tom, being free from stinkies for a whole year is an amazing achievement


----------



## Raslin (3/11/14)

@Tom, congratulations on the 12 months. Motivation for the rest of us.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/11/14)

@Silver I'm a bit late to the party but Congrats on reaching the 1 year mark !! 

Thank you for all your contributions on the forum, be it ; juice reviews, admin duties, guiding newbies (like myself), and contributing to the knowledge base of this forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (3/11/14)

Congrats to all the recent 12 monthers....... awesome achievement guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/14)

So i have just spotted that today is my 6 month vape-anniversary   

Shout out to this forum and the wonderful people on it who have helped me/ guided me on this journey!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So i have just spotted that today is my 6 month vape-anniversary
> 
> Shout out to this forum and the wonderful people on it who have helped me/ guided me on this journey!



Congratulations!!!! That is such a grate milestone! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So i have just spotted that today is my 6 month vape-anniversary
> 
> Shout out to this forum and the wonderful people on it who have helped me/ guided me on this journey!


Congrats bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So i have just spotted that today is my 6 month vape-anniversary
> 
> Shout out to this forum and the wonderful people on it who have helped me/ guided me on this journey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats bud
> 
> View attachment 15553



lol is it just me, but every time i see a minion on this forum i think of @Marzuq ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 15554




That's super cool! Thanks @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> lol is it just me, but every time i see a minion on this forum i think of @Marzuq ?



thats good @Yiannaki seems everyone is starting to do that very same relation. which means im one in a minion

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So i have just spotted that today is my 6 month vape-anniversary
> 
> Shout out to this forum and the wonderful people on it who have helped me/ guided me on this journey!


Congrats, a great achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (17/11/14)

@Yiannaki, Congrats on six month milestone. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/11/14)

Wow!!! cograts @Everyone!


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Well done @Yiannaki now to set goals in the next milestone. But no doubt it will all come with ease now. Great and awesome achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/11/14)

Big congrats @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/14)

Thank you all  

It's funny how quickly the time passes, how much you learn and how your tastes/preferences with vaping shift over time!

@Marzuq , I've achieved one goal at least, lowering nic level   the next goal is one last reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (21/11/14)

Today was my 6 Month off the Stinkies!!

If it wasn't for this community i would probably still be smoking!

Thank you to everyone who helped me stop and also make these last 6 months a fantastic journey!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Andre (21/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Today was my 6 Month off the Stinkies!!
> 
> If it wasn't for this community i would probably still be smoking!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped me stop and also make these last 6 months a fantastic journey!


Congrats Paul. Looking forward to your continued good company on this flavourtastic journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (21/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> So i have just spotted that today is my 6 month vape-anniversary
> 
> Shout out to this forum and the wonderful people on it who have helped me/ guided me on this journey!


congrats to you to bud seems like we on par haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (21/11/14)

Congratulations to all 
I've just realized that I have hit my 1 year anniversary of starting on this fabulous journey and in two months time I will celebrate 1 full year of being totally stinky free 
After 30 years at 3 packs a day this is a massive achievement for a militant ex smoker like me and hellz yeah, I feel better than James Brown right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (21/11/14)

Cograts to all the half and full year achievements...you are a great inspiration to the rest of us


----------



## johan (21/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Today was my 6 Month off the Stinkies!!
> 
> If it wasn't for this community i would probably still be smoking!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped me stop and also make these last 6 months a fantastic journey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (21/11/14)

Well done guys, you rock.


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> It's funny how quickly the time passes, how much you learn and how your tastes/preferences with vaping shift over time!
> 
> @Marzuq , I've achieved one goal at least, lowering nic level   the next goal is one last reo



Belated congrats @Yiannaki 
You have come a long way since I met you that one vape meet. Wow. Cant believe it
But the main thing is that you havent smoked for 6 months. I think your lungs are thanking you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Today was my 6 Month off the Stinkies!!
> 
> If it wasn't for this community i would probably still be smoking!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped me stop and also make these last 6 months a fantastic journey!



Congrats @paulph201 
Well done on the achievement. Not only have you not smoked for 6 months but you now import juices by the crate!
Who would have thought

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

KimH said:


> Congratulations to all
> I've just realized that I have hit my 1 year anniversary of starting on this fabulous journey and in two months time I will celebrate 1 full year of being totally stinky free
> After 30 years at 3 packs a day this is a massive achievement for a militant ex smoker like me and hellz yeah, I feel better than James Brown right now



That is a special and superb achievement @KimH 
Well done!
You are a champion to stop a 3 pack a day habit. Amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Belated congrats @Yiannaki
> You have come a long way since I met you that one vape meet. Wow. Cant believe it
> But the main thing is that you havent smoked for 6 months. I think your lungs are thanking you!



Missed this completely! 

Thanks for the wishes and for all the help along the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> congrats to you to bud seems like we on par haha


Greek twins  

Belated congrats @paulph201  Thanks for all your contributions over the months and for bringing in some amazing juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marechal (25/11/14)

September 29 was my 3 year anniversary

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

Marechal said:


> September 29 was my 3 year anniversary



Awesome! I didn't even know about the existence of e-cigarettes 3 years ago


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Marechal said:


> September 29 was my 3 year anniversary


Wow, that is awesome....congrats.


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Marechal said:


> September 29 was my 3 year anniversary



Fantastic achievement @Marechal 
That makes you one of the big veterans here.
Lead the way!

And don't be so scarce on the forum


----------



## Marechal (26/11/14)

Marechal said:


> September 29 was my 3 year anniversary




maybe we can also mention our very first purchase. Mine was this order from Walter at eCiggies, I used to smoke Dunhill Menthol at the stage
so I ordered Dunhill tobacco and menthol to mix, but the Dunhill smell was worse than my ashtray so I only used the Menthol and from that day I never used any tobacco flavor again and is still a menthol only vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

3 years. wow!! @Marechal 
thats an achievement i really want to reach. well done to you


----------



## Andre (26/11/14)

Marechal said:


> maybe we can also mention our very first purchase. Mine was this order from Walter at eCiggies, I used to smoke Dunhill Menthol at the stage
> so I ordered Dunhill tobacco and menthol to mix, but the Dunhill smell was worse than my ashtray so I only used the Menthol and from that day I never used any tobacco flavor again and is still a menthol only vaper


Many a menthol lover on this forum: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-quest-for-menthol.6050/unread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/in-search-of-menthol.7028/unread


----------



## El Capitan (3/12/14)

6 Months tobacco free today! The first couple of days were tough, but once I found ecigssa it made things a lot easier. Now I don't have money for smokes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

El Capitan said:


> 6 Months tobacco free today! The first couple of days were tough, but once I found ecigssa it made things a lot easier. Now I don't have money for smokes!


Awesome! Congrats on a great milestone.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

Congrats @El Capitan :rock


:


----------



## Riddle (3/12/14)

Congrats @El Capitan on the achievement


----------



## Paulie (3/12/14)

congrats guys!!


----------



## free3dom (3/12/14)

Well done @El Capitan .. 6 months is awesome. I bet you never guessed it would feel this good to be broke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (3/12/14)

im closing in on 5 months

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VaperWinx (3/12/14)

I'm three months and counting. Congrats to you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)

congrats on all the awesome milestones reached

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Well well my counter creeped past 6 months 

All thx to all you wonderful ppl *tip hat*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Well well my counter creeped past 6 months
> 
> All thx to all you wonderful ppl *tip hat*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

El Capitan said:


> 6 Months tobacco free today! The first couple of days were tough, but once I found ecigssa it made things a lot easier. Now I don't have money for smokes!



well done awesome achievement


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

VaperWinx said:


> I'm three months and counting. Congrats to you!


congrats on the 3 months stinkie free


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Well well my counter creeped past 6 months
> 
> All thx to all you wonderful ppl *tip hat*


Congrats....feels like much longer. You have been a real asset to this forum, thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/12/14)

i quietly stepped over a small boundary too .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Congrats @Rowan Francis. 1 year is a massive achievement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i quietly stepped over a small boundary too .



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Fantastic achievement @Rowan Francis ...your one year "chip"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i quietly stepped over a small boundary too .


That is a massive boundary. A huge congrats. Your start on those bits and pieces were the most epic yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i quietly stepped over a small boundary too .


Congrats bud. That's an awesome achievement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (11/12/14)

Very well done @Rowan Francis another month and a bit for me to reach the 1 year milestone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (11/12/14)

Well done @kimbo and @Rowan Francis really awesome milestones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

Jimbo said:


> Very well done @Rowan Francis another month and a bit for me to reach the 1 year milestone.



Hey Jimbo you are 6 days ahead of me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaperWinx (11/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> congrats on the 3 months stinkie free


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

Well done on the 1 Year vaping @Rowan Francis
Thats an amazing achievement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

@kimbo
Belated congrats for your six months!
So glad for you! Keep strong

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Wow @Rowan Francis - belated congrats on the 1 year. 
That is a great milestone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> @kimbo
> Belated congrats for your six months!
> So glad for you! Keep strong



Thank you @Silver


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

@kimbo, Congrats Kimbo, that a major achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/12/14)

Congrats @kimbo and the Vape Sergeant @Rowan Francis. Some impressive milestones there. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (27/12/14)

One year ago today I had my last cigarette  Two days later I started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke Menthol disposable, and things only improved from there. I probably vape way too much because it's just so _lekker_, but I feel way better than I did a year ago.

No matter what the nay-sayers have to say about vaping, from personal experience, it's a lot less harmful than smoking!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

360twin said:


> One year ago today I had my last cigarette  Two days later I started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke Menthol disposable, and things only improved from there. I probably vape way too much because it's just so _lekker_, but I feel way better than I did a year ago.
> 
> No matter what the nay-sayers have to say about vaping, from personal experience, it's a lot less harmful than smoking!



Awesome stuff bud. Lets hope that the vape keeps getting stronger with you. 

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/12/14)

360twin said:


> One year ago today I had my last cigarette  Two days later I started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke Menthol disposable, and things only improved from there. I probably vape way too much because it's just so _lekker_, but I feel way better than I did a year ago.
> 
> No matter what the nay-sayers have to say about vaping, from personal experience, it's a lot less harmful than smoking!


Congrats @360twin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## qball (27/12/14)

Six months! Yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/12/14)

qball said:


> Six months! Yay!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done @qball


----------



## zadiac (27/12/14)

9 Months for me now 

Congrats to everyone else

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Congrats @360twin @zadiac @qball 

Amazing achievements all around - hope your wicks stay satured for a long time to come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/12/14)

360twin said:


> One year ago today I had my last cigarette  Two days later I started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke Menthol disposable, and things only improved from there. I probably vape way too much because it's just so _lekker_, but I feel way better than I did a year ago.
> 
> No matter what the nay-sayers have to say about vaping, from personal experience, it's a lot less harmful than smoking!



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/12/14)

qball said:


> Six months! Yay!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



​


----------



## johan (27/12/14)

zadiac said:


> 9 Months for me now
> 
> Congrats to everyone else



​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (27/12/14)

360twin said:


> One year ago today I had my last cigarette  Two days later I started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke Menthol disposable, and things only improved from there. I probably vape way too much because it's just so _lekker_, but I feel way better than I did a year ago.
> 
> No matter what the nay-sayers have to say about vaping, from personal experience, it's a lot less harmful than smoking!



Awesome Achievement man. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (27/12/14)

Congratulations to @zadiac @qball and @360twin on the amazing milestones.

Id like to see everyone get to the "10 Years and Beyond" award from @johan someday! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/12/14)

A huge congrats to @360twin, @zadiac and @qball on those milestones achieved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (27/12/14)

Thanks for the beautiful trophy Ohm Johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

360twin said:


> One year ago today I had my last cigarette  Two days later I started vaping when my wife bought me a GreenSmoke Menthol disposable, and things only improved from there. I probably vape way too much because it's just so _lekker_, but I feel way better than I did a year ago.
> 
> No matter what the nay-sayers have to say about vaping, from personal experience, it's a lot less harmful than smoking!



Big congrats on the 1 year @360twin 
And I loved your comments. I agree 100%
Bravo and happy 2015 in advance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

qball said:


> Six months! Yay!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats @qball!
Great stuff.


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

zadiac said:


> 9 Months for me now
> 
> Congrats to everyone else



Well done @zadiac!
Rocking and rolling. 
Happy new year in advance !
May 2015 be plain sailing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Well done @zadiac!
> Rocking and rolling.
> Happy new year in advance !
> May 2015 be plain sailing


Thanks Silver and for you and your mom as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

congrats all on your achievements,

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/12/14)

Looks like I'll be hitting my 6 month stinkie free mark in a few hours  

What an awesome journey, from the health improvements to the fantastic people on this here forum 

Here's to the juice that got me here 





And here's to the juice that will keep me going 






Hope you all have a fantastic day further 

Stay awesome and vape on

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

Congrats @DoubleD. Almost there bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Congrats and well done @DoubleD!!

What a journey indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Congrats @DoubleD - such cool photos of the juices over time and into the future
All the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/12/14)

@DoubleD 

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/12/14)

Well done @DoubleD, that's fantastic.


via iphone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobra (29/12/14)

Vaping from 27Sep and my son sit on my lap again feels good.Was smoking for 27 years

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

Cobra said:


> Vaping from 27Sep and my sone sit on my lap again feels good.Was smoking for 27 years


Awesome, you have just passed 3 months. Congrats on a huge milestone. Happy vaping,


----------



## free3dom (29/12/14)

Nicely done @Cobra, congratulations!

The first three monts are definitely the hardest to get through. It's mostly downhill from here


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Cobra said:


> Vaping from 27Sep and my sone sit on my lap again feels good.Was smoking for 27 years



Well done @Cobra - keep it up!


----------



## Rellik (2/1/15)

Whoop whoop. Just celebrated New years and 6 months stinkies free!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Well done @Rellik - six months is a big one, and you reached it on the perfect time - congrats 

Myself and @Arthster just reached 5 months yesterday (which is a bit of an akward anniversary actually)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Rellik said:


> Whoop whoop. Just celebrated New years and 6 months stinkies free!



Super @Rellik
Well done !
Feels great to be off stinkies doesnt it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rellik (2/1/15)

Oh yeah it does. And the amazing thing is... Hangovers are 10% of what they used to be. I used to smoke like a chimney when having a couple of beers. Only to wake up to feeling like death warmed up  . These days, the morning after is a breeze

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

Congratulations @Rellik, Awesome work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Rellik said:


> Whoop whoop. Just celebrated New years and 6 months stinkies free!



Congrats man. Awesome timing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/1/15)

Rellik said:


> Whoop whoop. Just celebrated New years and 6 months stinkies free!



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

Rellik said:


> Whoop whoop. Just celebrated New years and 6 months stinkies free!


and the cool thing is - you have everything you need to never go back there! Well done!


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

Cobra said:


> Vaping from 27Sep and my son sit on my lap again feels good.Was smoking for 27 years


Congrats! I don't think we know how much the stinkies take from us till they are gone. Enjoy the next 27 years in better health, relationships and friendship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

Rellik said:


> Whoop whoop. Just celebrated New years and 6 months stinkies free!


Awesome, congrats....here is to the next 6 months and years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Well done @Rellik 

Ill join you there soon bud...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

Forgot to mention it here

finaly hit my 6 month mark Stinky free

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Rudi said:


> Forgot to mention it here
> 
> finaly hit my 6 month mark Stinky free



I will delete on other thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Rudi said:


> Forgot to mention it here
> 
> finaly hit my 6 month mark Stinky free


Awesome, well done. Congrats to you Sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (14/1/15)

Congrats @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Well done @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (23/1/15)

I am posting this on behalf of our Domestic Worker. She USED to be a smoker  Peter Stuyvesant Filter, probably about 4 packs a week. We used to buy her smokes when we were still smokers, but started cutting down when we stopped (1 pack a week).

She also wanted to quit, but never thought she could. As a belated xmas present, we gave her an evod kit, with some Hangboo 18mg Peter Stuyvesant liquid.

She's been vaping exclusively now for 7 days ... SO proud of her!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am posting this on behalf of our Domestic Worker. She USED to be a smoker  Peter Stuyvesant Filter, probably about 4 packs a week. We used to buy her smokes when we were still smokers, but started cutting down when we stopped (1 pack a week).
> 
> She also wanted to quit, but never thought she could. As a belated xmas present, we gave her an evod kit, with some Hangboo 18mg Peter Stuyvesant liquid.
> 
> She's been vaping exclusively now for 7 days ... SO proud of her!


Awesome, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (23/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am posting this on behalf of our Domestic Worker. She USED to be a smoker  Peter Stuyvesant Filter, probably about 4 packs a week. We used to buy her smokes when we were still smokers, but started cutting down when we stopped (1 pack a week).
> 
> She also wanted to quit, but never thought she could. As a belated xmas present, we gave her an evod kit, with some Hangboo 18mg Peter Stuyvesant liquid.
> 
> She's been vaping exclusively now for 7 days ... SO proud of her!


Nice one, way to pay it forward

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ferdi (23/1/15)

Just realised i had my last stinky exactly 6 months ago today. Doesn't feel that long though. But 100% sure I'll never go back. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/1/15)

6 months tomorrow  Times really flown, still tumbling down the rabbit hole. But all in all I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Well done @Ferdi ...that's fantastic 

And almost well done @n0ugh7_zw  Ah ok....well done dude 

My 6 months is about a week off

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (23/1/15)

well done guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

Ferdi said:


> Just realised i had my last stinky exactly 6 months ago today. Doesn't feel that long though. But 100% sure I'll never go back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 6 months tomorrow  Times really flown, still tumbling down the rabbit hole. But all in all I'm loving it.



After a few more and it will be tomorrow, so why not?

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

Ferdi said:


> Just realised i had my last stinky exactly 6 months ago today. Doesn't feel that long though. But 100% sure I'll never go back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802


Congrats - a great milestone.


n0ugh7_zw said:


> 6 months tomorrow  Times really flown, still tumbling down the rabbit hole. But all in all I'm loving it.


Awesome and congrats and thanks for letting us share your journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Congrats on the milestones @Ferdi and @n0ugh7_zw !
Great achievements indeed!

Vaping may be a rabbit hole, but it beats smoking by miles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Congrats guys, Thats great going. keep it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Well done guys!! Its a really great achievement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/1/15)

Exactly 24 hours to my next milestone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

And @johan we are waiting for your 1 year.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> And @johan we are waiting for your 1 year.....



Me too and hold thumbs Silver, I'm definitely not going to start over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (25/1/15)

Ring a ding ding ... 12 months Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Congrats @LandyMan - 1 year is an amazing landmark!
Well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ferdi (25/1/15)

Awesome. Congrats!

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Ring a ding ding ... 12 months Baby!



​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Congratulations @LandyMan 

Awesome achievement....+100 vapour points

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

@johan...I hope you are getting ready to post a trophy for yourself too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @johan...I hope you are getting ready to post a trophy for yourself too



For sure - if I remember

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/1/15)

Thanks guys!! So chuffed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/1/15)

Congrats @LandyMan its quite a big deal getting to a year.


----------



## LandyMan (25/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Congrats @LandyMan its quite a big deal getting to a year.


Thanks @Gazzacpt


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Congrats @LandyMan Massive achievement keep it up


----------



## montezuma (26/1/15)

Made one year yesterday. Best decision I ever made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dassie (26/1/15)

montezuma said:


> Made one year yesterday. Best decision I ever made.


Well done!


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

montezuma said:


> Made one year yesterday. Best decision I ever made.



​


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

Well done @montezuma ...a fantastic achievement


----------



## phanatik (26/1/15)

congrats to all the awesome recipients of milestone awards!!!


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

phanatik said:


> congrats to all the awesome recipients of milestone awards!!!



And here's one for you as well:

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (26/1/15)

johan said:


> And here's one for you as well:
> 
> View attachment 20188​


 
Wow, Thanks @johan 

I really didn't even realize.

Time flies when you're "having vaping fun"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (27/1/15)

I have just binge read this entire thread, after which I realised I have been vaping for 9 months 2 weeks and 2 days!
Vaping is a beautiful thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

montezuma said:


> Made one year yesterday. Best decision I ever made.


Congrat - that really big first milestone!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/1/15)

Michaelsa said:


> I have just binge read this entire thread, after which I realised I have been vaping for 9 months 2 weeks and 2 days!
> Vaping is a beautiful thing!



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (27/1/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## thekeeperza (28/1/15)

I just noticed that my vape counter clocked over the 1 year mark toady

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

thekeeperza said:


> I just noticed that my vape counter clocked over the 1 year mark toady



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

thekeeperza said:


> I just noticed that my vape counter clocked over the 1 year mark toady



SNAP !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

Congratulations @thekeeperza 

Well done, fantastic achievement


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

Congratulations @johan 

Very nicely done, young man 

And here you go...just in case you have a problem with autobiographical medal awarding

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

All young and beautiful girls, please note @thekeeperza & @johan ha


free3dom said:


> Congratulations @johan
> 
> Very nicely done, young man
> 
> ...



Thanks .... no problem with autobiographical medal awarding, actually saved this one for meself:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jimbo (28/1/15)

Well done @thekeeperza and @johan 

I see mine also ticked over to 1 YEAR a few days ago.

Never thought I'd be able to go without the stinky habit for this long.

Thanks Ecigssa and all the good people on this forum. :hug:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> Well done @thekeeperza and @johan
> 
> I see mine also ticked over to 1 YEAR a few days ago.
> 
> ...



Ditto Jimbo!

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (28/1/15)

Congrats guys. Awesome achievements. 

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/1/15)

Awesome @thekeeperza ! Congrats brother!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (28/1/15)

Congrats @Jimbo ! Awesome news!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/15)

thekeeperza said:


> I just noticed that my vape counter clocked over the 1 year mark toady





johan said:


> SNAP !





Jimbo said:


> Well done @thekeeperza and @johan
> 
> I see mine also ticked over to 1 YEAR a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Congrats you three members, friends and Reonauts. Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Congrats @thekeeperza and Ω @johan! It's a special milestone!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## LandyMan (28/1/15)

Well done guys! Great achievements

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD (28/1/15)

Congrats @johan ! Awesome milestone! Whoop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

Cograts @Jimbo 

The 1 year club is getting very big 
And still they keep on singing the "Vaping does not help you quit smoking" song - idiots

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

Congrats @Snape of Vape 

Another one...well done 

Did they have a massive vape sale end of Jan 2014?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/15)

Snape of Vape said:


>


A huge milestone - congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Snape of Vape said:


>



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (28/1/15)

johan said:


> SNAP !


To the minute!
Well done on the year mark @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (28/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> Well done @thekeeperza and @johan
> 
> I see mine also ticked over to 1 YEAR a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Well done @Jimbo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (31/1/15)

Well done @johan, @thekeeperza, @Jimbo and any others folks that I may of missed. 

Today is Six months for me, I would like to thank this community for all the help, advice and knowledge. The fun and humour. It's s been a game changer for me.

Here's to the next six....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Well done @johan, @thekeeperza, @Jimbo and any others folks that I may of missed.
> 
> Today is Six months for me, I would like to thank this community for all the help, advice and knowledge. The fun and humour. It's s been a game changer for me.
> 
> Here's to the next six....


Congrats....a great achievement. I will drink to that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Well done @johan, @thekeeperza, @Jimbo and any others folks that I may of missed.
> 
> Today is Six months for me, I would like to thank this community for all the help, advice and knowledge. The fun and humour. It's s been a game changer for me.
> 
> Here's to the next six....



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

thekeeperza said:


> I just noticed that my vape counter clocked over the 1 year mark toady



Congrats @thekeeperza !
Bravo and wishing you well for the next year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> Well done @thekeeperza and @johan
> 
> I see mine also ticked over to 1 YEAR a few days ago.
> 
> ...



Wow, the 1 year milestones are rolling in fast and furious
Congrats @Jimbo 
Its such a great achievement to stop smoking for a year - wishing you well for 2015!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

johan said:


> All young and beautiful girls, please note @thekeeperza & @johan ha
> 
> 
> Thanks .... no problem with autobiographical medal awarding, actually saved this one for meself:
> ...



@johan, this is the day i was waiting for! 
Cant believe it. 1 year! Well done!
Great achievement and thank you for all the amazing help, support and encouragement. 
Not to mention your highly valuable contributions on ECIGSSA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Congrats @Snape of Vape 
Great achievement!
Nice touch posting the app screenshot. Cool that its in Rands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

Silver said:


> @johan, this is the day i was waiting for!
> Cant believe it. 1 year! Well done!
> Great achievement and thank you for all the amazing help, support and encouragement.
> Not to mention your highly valuable contributions on ECIGSSA



Thanks Silver, you now really make me feel small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (31/1/15)

Not bragging but just curious to see if I am the longest vaper here. In June this year it would be 4 years without a single stinky.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Not bragging but just curious to see if I am the longest vaper here. In June this year it would be 4 years without a single stinky.



Welcome @Johnny2Puffs !
Nice to see you posting from portugal
Always like your updates

As for duration, 3.5 years would put you right up there in the top few, not sure if its the longest though. Lets see who replies. I think @SunRam has been vaping a bit longer if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Congrats @Raslin 
Well done 

I'm only one day behind you...tomorrow I too will be at 0.5 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

I think you are @Johnny2Puffs ! and I don't even have a trophy for that milestone yet, but you do have my admiration.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (31/1/15)

Good to see that I am winning this competition so far. Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (31/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats @Raslin arty:
> Well done
> 
> I'm only one day behind you...tomorrow I too will be at 0.5 years


Hey, almost vaping twins. One more sleep... and we will be that same age. Or will that be vage?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Hey, almost vaping twins. One more sleep... and we will be that same age. Or will that be vage?



Brilliant, what's your vage...I love it, change approved 
After all vaping is a kind of rebirth, so vape time must be a kind of age 
Somebody please change the thread title to VAGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Brilliant, what's your vage...I love it, change approved
> After all vaping is a kind of rebirth, so vape time must be a kind of age
> Somebody please change the thread title to VAGE



Congratulations! you've made it free3dom (had my doubts though )

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Thanks @johan  

You doubted me  ...payback for the "O"-words I guess 

It's been a long and flavourful struggle filled with dark clouds and nicotine sweats, but here I am...still (mostly) standing 
Time really does fly when you're vaping 

On a side note, I think it's the first time I've really looked at that medal picture (because it's ALL MINE  )...and I just noticed how much that stinkie looks like the Pixar lamp (minus the actual lamp part)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (31/1/15)

I think I deserve a trophy if I win. Everyone else has badges and stuff and I have nothing. Sniff sniff.


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I think I deserve a trophy if I win. Everyone else has badges and stuff and I have nothing. Sniff sniff.



Will work on an ultimate 4+ year trophy senhor, basta ser paciente.


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I think I deserve a trophy if I win. Everyone else has badges and stuff and I have nothing. Sniff sniff.



Here you go for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (1/2/15)

@free3dom, well done on the six month milestone, Vage buddy, and thank you for all the advice you shared along the way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (1/2/15)

Congrats and well done on the new milestones to everyone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, well done on the six month milestone, Vage buddy, and thank you for all the advice you shared along the way.



Congratulations Raslin

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, well done on the six month milestone, Vage buddy, and thank you for all the advice you shared along the way.



Thanks Vage Twin 

Been a great six months with many wonderful conversations on here...so thanks back to everyone on ECIGSSA - you made this first half year a real pleasure  

And now @Raslin we start our long journey towards that elusive light cloud at the end of the tunnel .....The One Year VAGE 

Actually, I just remembered we are triplets...where is @Arthster? Stand and be counted bud...and congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (1/2/15)

@Athster, congrats on the six months milestone. See we are Vage triplets now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

Congrats all on the achievements reached!!


----------



## Dr Evil (1/2/15)

Today i hit the 2yr mark everyone. 
What an awesome feeling 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Today i hit the 2yr mark everyone.
> What an awesome feeling
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Congratulations! - unfortunately no 2 year trophies yet, but you do get my admiration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (1/2/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Today i hit the 2yr mark everyone.
> What an awesome feeling
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Congrats thats a awesome milestone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Congratulations! - unfortunately no 2 year trophies yet, but you do get my admiration.



Thank you @johan
Time went by so fast I actually forgot today was the 1st

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/2/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Today i hit the 2yr mark everyone.
> What an awesome feeling
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Congrats....that is some milestone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Dr Evil said:


> Today i hit the 2yr mark everyone.
> What an awesome feeling
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Wow @Dr Evil - that is an amazing milestone
Congrats!!!
Leading the way for many of us

As a matter of interest, what device would you say you used the most in the 2 years?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Congrats on the six months @Raslin 
Way to go!


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

Just realized now I hit the 6 month mark 

Congrats @free3dom and @Raslin

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Arthster said:


> Just realized now I hit the 6 month mark
> 
> Congrats @free3dom and @Raslin



​


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 20595​



Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/15)

I bought my first Ego-T (ce4) kit with some 24mg Dekang Cappuccino exactly 2 years ago. I did slip a bit when they started packing up. I went through 4 or 5 kits and eventually gave up and went back to the stinkies, with a vengeance. Although I did still vape in between, when I could get juice and coils. In May last year I found this forum and hooked myself up with a Kayfun and SVD, kicked that 2 pack a day habit in the butt!

So ya, started vaping 2 years ago, but on and off so can't technically count this milestone, still need to reset this counter, but 2 years does look good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil (1/2/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @Dr Evil - that is an amazing milestone
> Congrats!!!
> Leading the way for many of us
> 
> As a matter of interest, what device would you say you used the most in the 2 years?


@Silver started on greensmoke for about a month then for a year solid i used an ego battery with an mpt2 mostly, after that i learnt how to recoil mpt's from @BhavZ 
Then started with kayfun 3.1 on an svd with a mech on the side. Went full time mech in November last year once my Reo came.

Now the Reo is my workhorse and in the evenings it's a mech and dripper

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Dr Evil said:


> @Silver started on greensmoke for about a month then for a year solid i used an ego battery with an mpt2 mostly, after that i learnt how to recoil mpt's from @BhavZ
> Then started with kayfun 3.1 on an svd with a mech on the side. Went full time mech in November last year once my Reo came.
> 
> Now the Reo is my workhorse and in the evenings it's a mech and dripper
> ...



Ah, great, thanks
Well summed up

In many ways i miss those mpT2 recoiling days with bhavz and discovering this whole world!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (1/2/15)

@johan. Thanks for that medal for the longest vaper here. Two thumbs up for you. as per my avitar.


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Congrats @Dr Evil two years is just fantastic 
Amazing achievement and quite a journey I'm sure


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

A "three-quarter-mast" congrats to you @BumbleBee 
Two years vaping, even with the smelly interlude is still something to celebrate as it started the journey that got you to here 
Well done for sticking it out and winning by a eventual K-O in the last round

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SunRam (2/2/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome @Johnny2Puffs !
> Nice to see you posting from portugal
> Always like your updates
> 
> As for duration, 3.5 years would put you right up there in the top few, not sure if its the longest though. Lets see who replies. I think @SunRam has been vaping a bit longer if memory serves me correctly.



@Silver is correct, I've been vaping for just over 5.5 years, see my signature. Wow, can't believe how the industry has changed.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

SunRam said:


> @Silver is correct, I've been vaping for just over 5.5 years, see my signature. Wow, can't believe how the industry has changed.


Great stuff, must have taken a lot of "vasbyt" with the then technology. Were you stinky free all the time?


----------



## SunRam (2/2/15)

For sure, had to mod the crap out of the atties in those days. Yes, I've been analog free the whole time. Tried a cigarette once on the golf course and nearly vomited!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## abdul (2/2/15)

congratz guys


----------



## Silver (2/2/15)

SunRam said:


> @Silver is correct, I've been vaping for just over 5.5 years, see my signature. Wow, can't believe how the industry has changed.



Marvellous @SunRam - that is a heck of a long time in vaping terms! 
And a big up to you for managing to vape on the devices from so long ago - _that _is an achievement

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (2/2/15)

Well done @SunRam. I was a bit luckier as the LavaTube came out soon after I started vaping 3,5 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)

Round about today is my 3rd year vapersary.. whooohhoooo

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

A vage of 3 Years 

Well done @RIEFY 
No wonder your clouds are so big


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)

free3dom said:


> A vage of 3 Years
> 
> Well done @RIEFY
> No wonder your clouds are so big


 Lol thank you @free3dom There are some serious cloud chasers out there who need to start sharing there pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/2/15)

RIEFY said:


> Round about today is my 3rd year vapersary.. whooohhoooo




Congrats on the Milestone! Thats a huge achievement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (2/2/15)

RIEFY said:


> Round about today is my 3rd year vapersary.. whooohhoooo


Wow. Well done Riefy. Congrats on an awesome milestone. Is your Vage of 3years the oldest here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (3/2/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Well done @SunRam. I was a bit luckier as the LavaTube came out soon after I started vaping 3,5 years ago.


I still remember how super stoked I was when the lavatube came out!


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Congrats to @Marzuq who has hit his 1 year Stinky Free today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (3/2/15)

Congrats @Marzuq 1 full year stinky free. Awesome achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

Congratulations @Marzuq!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/2/15)

Congrats @Marzuq on kicking the stinkies to the curb

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/15)

Congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (3/2/15)

Congrats @Marzuq, keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/2/15)

Thanks everyone..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## John (4/2/15)

Today marks my 1-Year Vaping anniversary  Friday marks my 1-Year "No Stinkie" Anniversary

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (4/2/15)

John said:


> Today marks my 1-Year Vaping anniversary  Friday marks my 1-Year "No Stinkie" Anniversary


Congrats, an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/2/15)

John said:


> Today marks my 1-Year Vaping anniversary  Friday marks my 1-Year "No Stinkie" Anniversary


Congrats @John thats an awesome achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/2/15)

Congrats @John

I still have a way to go before I hit my 1 year mark.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (4/2/15)

johan said:


> I will delete on other thread.
> 
> View attachment 19279


This is quite cool! I used to see my friends quitting and counting the days, then weeks, then months. Never did I think I would join them but 8 months down now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

Keep it up @Ashley A, I would love to post your 9 month trophy in 28 less 2 days time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL (4/2/15)

Whoa Six months & a coiling master badge later. Feel healthier with ZERO desire for a stinky

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Whoa Six months & a coiling master badge later. Feel healthier with ZERO desire for a stinky



​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (4/2/15)

Just over two months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Whoa Six months & a coiling master badge later. Feel healthier with ZERO desire for a stinky


Congrats on both achievements, the former being of rather more import.


----------



## abdul (4/2/15)

well done and congrats guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (4/2/15)

@John congrates on the 1 year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Congrats to

@John - 1 year
@Ashley A - 8 months
@VandaL - 6 months
@CloudSurfer - 2 months

Fantastic job to each and every one of you 

It's great to have such a wide range of vapers on here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ashley A (4/2/15)

Thanks. It's great to be a vaper instead of a smoker

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Congrats @Marzuq and way to go @RIEFY ]

Nearly missed you guys... thanks @free3dom 

@@John - 1 year
@@Ashley A - 8 months
@@VandaL - 6 months
@@CloudSurfer - 2 months

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## cfm78910 (7/3/15)

Six months without a stinky. Never thought I'll see the day. I am super stoked!

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Congrats Chris. An awesome achievement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (7/3/15)

Well done @cfm78910 

Enjoy the next 6 months


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Six months without a stinky. Never thought I'll see the day. I am super stoked!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Chris


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (7/3/15)

Congrats, keep up the good habits. 

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Ashley A (7/3/15)

Congrats. Also thought it will never happen and gave up on giving up. then along came vaping and changed all that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/3/15)

Nice one bud, great going!


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Congrats. Also thought it will never happen and gave up on giving up. then along came vaping and changed all that.



​


----------



## Dubz (7/3/15)

Congrats  keep it up and vape on!


----------



## hands (7/3/15)

Aah nice one congrats


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/15)

Conrats! I've been stuck at 5-7 a day for a week now. Just can't seem to get it down below that. It's not nicotine I crave, something else. Light up, smoke half a stinky, and it's gone. Doesn't even bother me when I'm among smokers, just a sudden urge for something "else".


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Conrats! I've been stuck at 5-7 a day for a week now. Just can't seem to get it down below that. It's not nicotine I crave, something else. Light up, smoke half a stinky, and it's gone. Doesn't even bother me when I'm among smokers, just a sudden urge for something "else".



I experienced the same issue at the start. Up your e-juice nicotine level (I know you said you don't crave the nicotine), I upped in the beginning to 36mg (3.6%) and within 3 days I was sorted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (7/3/15)

Maybe you should try a WTA liquid, it might help you over this bump. Sounds like your body still craves some of the other baddies in tobacco smoke. Once you get to the point where you only crave the nicotine it gets much easier. Don't fret over a few stinkies a day, if you need them have them. Even if vaping only helps you to cut down its worth it in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/15)

Pardon my ignorance, but WTA? I don't think upping the nic content is the issue here. On 18mg I havevaped myself to the point where I can't see straight, lol. And the worse the headaches, heart palpitations and perspiration for, the more I wanted a ciggy.

At least I'm at the point where stinkies irritate me and smell horrible to me. Drove from Sasolburg to Muldersdrift yesterday without having 1 stinky, usually a trip like this would have meant almost a full pack just for the drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but WTA? I don't think upping the nic content is the issue here. On 18mg I havevaped myself to the point where I can't see straight, lol. And the worse the headaches, heart palpitations and perspiration for, the more I wanted a ciggy.
> 
> At least I'm at the point where stinkies irritate me and smell horrible to me. Drove from Sasolburg to Muldersdrift yesterday without having 1 stinky, usually a trip like this would have meant almost a full pack just for the drive.


Whole Tobacco Alkoloids. WTA juices contain a few of the other addictive substances in tobacco smoke which may help you with the cravings. Having said that it sounds like you are on the right track, maybe give it a bit more time. Big Tobacco adds a lot of shit to their products to make sure we stay hooked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/15)

Congrats @cfm78910 on this great milestone! Well done. All the best and keep it up!

PS - hope you dont mind, I moved these posts to this existing milestone thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but WTA? I don't think upping the nic content is the issue here. On 18mg I havevaped myself to the point where I can't see straight, lol. And the worse the headaches, heart palpitations and perspiration for, the more I wanted a ciggy.
> 
> At least I'm at the point where stinkies irritate me and smell horrible to me. Drove from Sasolburg to Muldersdrift yesterday without having 1 stinky, usually a trip like this would have meant almost a full pack just for the drive.



You'll get it in good time  - just be patient with yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/3/15)

2 Days left for me then I'm ONE YEAR stinky free!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FireFly (8/3/15)

Well Done All!!
Truelly amazing this Vaping...

I never started out on Twisp to give up ciggs... It just happened... 1.5 years now..! Not even 1 Cig, Cold Turkey as I was feeling the "New" way to "smoke" I just did not need to pick up a ciggy again... and I smoked 30 a day for 26 years (since 16yo ... ok probably not 30 a day when younger, but you get the point)

Weening myself off Nic too now... went from 18's to 12's, now on 6 and will probably drop to 3 within the next month. Then 0! Will keep on Vaping though! Loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

zadiac said:


> 2 Days left for me then I'm ONE YEAR stinky free!!



Tomorrow is a big day for you @zadiac !
Noticed your smoking counter in your signature says 308 days though... Maybe its confused?


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

Silver said:


> Tomorrow is a big day for you @zadiac !
> Noticed your smoking counter in your signature says 308 days though... Maybe its confused?



Yeah, I think so too. I started vaping on the 10th of March last year. Lol. I have to update it manually. It's not like the other counter people use....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)

Well today marks an important milestone for me, I have officially been smoke free for 1 year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## FireFly (10/3/15)

Alex said:


> Well today marks an important milestone for me, I have officially been smoke free for 1 year



Well Done Man.... Seriously... Keep vaping on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)

Well done @Alex!!! Congratulations !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (10/3/15)

Congrats to @Alex !!! Great achievement bud!! Time Flies when you having a VAPE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/15)

Alex said:


> Well today marks an important milestone for me, I have officially been smoke free for 1 year



Bud, congrats, but afaik you started before me and today is my 1 Year anniversary. I started on the 10th of March 2014. So someone is wrong here....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (10/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Bud, congrats, but afaik you started before me and today is my 1 Year anniversary. I started on the 10th of March 2014. So someone is wrong here....lol


Congrats to you to bud!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/15)

That's awesome @Alex! Congrats in a big way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/15)

Well, anyway. Today is (also) my 1 Year Smoke Free Anniversary. It feels like yesterday when I quit smoking. It's really a good feeling

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/15)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz Man! You rock as well! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)

Thanks guys, and congrats to you @zadiac


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Bud, congrats, but afaik you started before me and today is my 1 Year anniversary. I started on the 10th of March 2014. So someone is wrong here....lol


I only counted from the day I stopped smoking  I started vaping on the 9 March


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

Alex said:


> Well today marks an important milestone for me, I have officially been smoke free for 1 year







zadiac said:


> Well, anyway. Today is (also) my 1 Year Smoke Free Anniversary. It feels like yesterday when I quit smoking. It's really a good feeling

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)

Congrats @zadiac fantastick news!! 

This is grate!! We have 2 one year olds today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/15)

Congrats to @zadiac and @Alex on the awesome milestones. May there be many more years.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

Look out for the *TERRIBLE TWO's* on their way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (10/3/15)

Alex said:


> I only counted from the day I stopped smoking  I started vaping on the 9 March



Ah, ok, I see....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (10/3/15)

Super congrats @Alex + @zadiac 

Fantastic achievement guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

Super congrats @zadiac!!
That is so great - well done on the 1 year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

Wow - @Alex - you on the same day too

Congrats man!
1 year of vaping is such a great milestone. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (10/3/15)

Well done @Alex and @zadiac and congrats on an awesome achievement.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/15)

Well done @Alex and @zadiac on the big 1!

And congrats on not having smelly breathe for a year

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (10/3/15)

Awesome @Alex ! Congrats man!
Awesome @zadiac ! Awesome achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (20/3/15)

64 hours without a stinky.... Nothing huge compared to some postes, but a really big deal for me. In the last week I went from gentle vaping at 12W to the 18-30W range, lung hits, RTA's and RDA's. Been quite a journeynso far.
Thanks for all the support, help and advice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raslin (20/3/15)

Well done folks, keep it up.


----------



## cfm78910 (20/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> 64 hours without a stinky.... Nothing huge compared to some postes, but a really big deal for me. In the last week I went from gentle vaping at 12W to the 18-30W range, lung hits, RTA's and RDA's. Been quite a journeynso far.
> Thanks for all the support, help and advice.


It is a big deal, if you preservere you will get there. You've got good equipment, if you find juices you really like it gets easier. The first few weeks are the most difficult. Your body withdraws from lots of things other than nic. Once you reach the point where it is only nic you crave you'll be fine. Hang in there bud, it's worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> It is a big deal, if you persevere you will get there. You've got good equipment, if you find juices you really like it gets easier. The first few weeks are the most difficult. Your body withdraws from lots of things other than nic. Once you reach the point where it is only nic you crave you'll be fine. Hang in there bud, it's worth it.


+1 on this, @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/15)

Andre said:


> +1 on this, @Viper_SA.



Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (20/3/15)

Alex said:


> Indeed


1 year....And now with Segilei mini 30watt and Kanger subtank it's easy to vape 6mg juices and maybe 3mg later....Waiting for 50watt eleaf iStick to complete the eleaf family....Need to stop buying mods ....2 x MVP's and e-Grip for backup and Evic lying in drawer with a few spinners....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

WillieRoux said:


> 1 year....And now with Segilei mini 30watt and Kanger subtank it's easy to vape 6mg juices and maybe 3mg later....Waiting for 50watt eleaf iStick to complete the eleaf family....Need to stop buying mods ....2 x MVP's and e-Grip for backup and Evic lying in drawer with a few spinners....


Congrats on one year stinky free. An awesome milestone. Happy vaping. Here is to the second year!


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> 64 hours without a stinky.... Nothing huge compared to some postes, but a really big deal for me. In the last week I went from gentle vaping at 12W to the 18-30W range, lung hits, RTA's and RDA's. Been quite a journeynso far.
> Thanks for all the support, help and advice.



Congrats!! That is how we all started and it is definitely the beigest milestone to achieve. Is the first couple of days without stinkys.


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

WillieRoux said:


> 1 year....And now with Segilei mini 30watt and Kanger subtank it's easy to vape 6mg juices and maybe 3mg later....Waiting for 50watt eleaf iStick to complete the eleaf family....Need to stop buying mods ....2 x MVP's and e-Grip for backup and Evic lying in drawer with a few spinners....



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (20/3/15)

Congrats @WillieRoux 

1 year...what a fantastic achievement. Well done


----------



## cfm78910 (20/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> It is a big deal, if you preservere you will get there. You've got good equipment, if you find juices you really like it gets easier. The first few weeks are the most difficult. Your body withdraws from lots of things other than nic. Once you reach the point where it is only nic you crave you'll be fine. Hang in there bud, it's worth it.


Also wanted to mention; I smoked a pack a day for most of my 20 years as a smoker and when I decided to vape instead I decided to go cold turkey on the stinkies. The first few weeks were terrible, I had unbelievable cravings. But that was my choice, if is too hard there is nothing wrong with dual use while you wean yourself off the stinkies. It got better after a while but I had to vape a lot. Now I am down to about 1ml of 18mg juice day and I seldom have bad cravings. Nicotine on its own is much easier to handle and even when I do get cravings it is nothing like the cravings I used to have for a cigarette. 18mg is my sweet spot, it means I don't have to vape all the time and when I feel I need nic NOW a shortish vape break sorts me out. Lots of trial and error ahead for you but it is worth it in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (30/3/15)

6 Months stinky free yesterday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (30/3/15)

Congrats @Gambit 

Halfway there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Well done @Gambit - and already making juices like a master mixer!
By the time you get to 1 year I want to be able to review your entire line!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Gambit said:


> 6 Months stinky free yesterday



​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> Well done @Gambit - and already making juices like a master mixer!
> By the time you get to 1 year I want to be able to review your entire line!!


Thanks @Silver , I've just gotten lucky with one or two after wasting a ton of juice. I'll have some 18mg ready for you at the next meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/3/15)

Gambit said:


> 6 Months stinky free yesterday


Awesome. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (30/3/15)

Hi Guys

Would like to take this opportunity to thank 2 people who really give back to this community. 
@Silver for the advice he gave me from the 1st day i joined the forum, up until now. @shaunnadan for reaching out with his advice along the way & pointing me in the direction. I can easily say, it is because of these 2 members I am now almost 3 months free of stinkies and over a week free from vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Ollie (30/3/15)

well done @Gambit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Well done @Richio. Keep up the great effort! Was a pleasure to help you and thanks for the mention!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (30/3/15)

Well done folks. Keep up the good habits band enjoy every step of the journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/3/15)

Gambit said:


> 6 Months stinky free yesterday



Congrats @Gambit, grate achievement!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/15)

Ran out of data unexpectadly last night, but just a heads up, TWO WEEKS stinky free today!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

Congratulations to @daveza who has passed the 12 hour mark! Good one Davey Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (31/3/15)

Congrats @Viper_SA 

Pretty soon you'll have to start counting in months...and then it takes so looong between milestones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (31/3/15)

Congrats on everyone's achievements. Keep it up!


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Ran out of data unexpectadly last night, but just a heads up, TWO WEEKS stinky free today!



Congrats @Viper_SA - keep it up - you doing so well!


----------



## DemonicBunnee (1/4/15)

3 months, yay me  I do miss having money though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> 3 months, yay me  I do miss having money though


Congrats, well done to you, Sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

Congrats @DemonicBunnee 

Savings are overrated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (2/4/15)

Just noticed im closing in on 9 months

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin (2/4/15)

Well done Guys. Enjoy the achievements and the ride


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Well done @DemonicBunnee


----------



## Rudi (5/4/15)

WooHoo 9 months today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

Rudi said:


> WooHoo 9 months today


Congrats.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Rudi said:


> WooHoo 9 months today



Congrats @Rudi!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/4/15)

Rudi said:


> WooHoo 9 months today



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (5/4/15)

Congrats @Rudi on your vape baby


----------



## Viper_SA (7/4/15)

3 weeks today 

Decided since I can't celebrate while working graveyards, I'll build this coil in my Plume Veil clone as an experiment






Thanks for all the advice and support over the last few weeks guys and gals

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Congrats @Viper_SA 
You are without doubt one of the most advanced 3 week old vapers out there!
I admire your dedication
Onward and upward!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Congrats @Viper_SA 

Wonderful achievement, and coiling 
Three weeks was about the turning point for me; I had reached the top of the hill, the struggle was over and I officially felt like a ex-smoker - haven't looked back since

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (7/4/15)

Congrats @Viper_SA keep it up. Great looking coil Btw 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

just checking in to say .... 2 mnths  no looking back now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Jakey said:


> just checking in to say .... 2 mnths  no looking back now.


That's for sure...you have done the hard yards. Congrats @Jakey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Congrats @Jakey 

Now you may only celebrate every 6 months

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Congrats @Jakey

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/15)

Exactly 1 month stinkie free today. It has not been without temptation and only by the grace of God and lots of help from fellow forum members that I can make this claim. Thank you to one and all for the support *salute*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jos (17/4/15)

5 months for me tomorrow......how time flies when you're having a vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (18/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Exactly 1 month stinkie free today. It has not been without temptation and only by the grace of God and lots of help from fellow forum members that I can make this claim. Thank you to one and all for the support *salute*



Congratulations @Viper_SA 

That first month is the one that tests you the most. But once you've scaled that mountain (as you have) it's all downhill and an awesome crazy ride 

Not that you need me to tell you - you're already part "mad scientist", mixing juice like a pro

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/4/15)

Day 39 for me and today switching over to the 1mg from 2mg nic...much better than the 40+ cigs a day habbit...got my wife to finally vape DAY5 for her...so puff (tick) and pass (tick) haha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/4/15)

Gambit said:


> Thanks @Silver , I've just gotten lucky with one or two after wasting a ton of juice. I'll have some 18mg ready for you at the next meet


 The best way I found to perfect blends is to vape it all....lol...if I screw up for two days I am forced to analyse me flaws by vaping every single drop...hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Exactly 1 month stinkie free today. It has not been without temptation and only by the grace of God and lots of help from fellow forum members that I can make this claim. Thank you to one and all for the support *salute*


Awesome news. Congrats.


Jos said:


> 5 months for me tomorrow......how time flies when you're having a vape
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats....well on you way in your vape journey.


Puff&Pass said:


> Day 39 for me and today switching over to the 1mg from 2mg nic...much better than the 40+ cigs a day habbit...got my wife to finally vape DAY5 for her...


Done the hard yards - congrats. But even more congrats on helping HRH off the stinkies - well done.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/4/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome news. Congrats.
> 
> Congrats....well on you way in your vape journey.
> 
> Done the hard yards - congrats. But even more congrats on helping HRH off the stinkies - well done.


 Thanx mate, took a few battles.


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Exactly 1 month stinkie free today. It has not been without temptation and only by the grace of God and lots of help from fellow forum members that I can make this claim. Thank you to one and all for the support *salute*


 Congrads bud...glad you succeeded.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Thanx mate, took a few battles.


I have complete empathy - took me exactly 365 days to get my HRH off the stinkies and onto vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (18/4/15)

Andre said:


> I have complete empathy - took me exactly 365 days to get my HRH off the stinkies and onto vaping.


 Yet you were victorious!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/15)

Congrats on the 1 month @Viper_SA 
Great achievement!
All the best for the coming months

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/4/15)

Hi Guys

Just thought i would share. 1 year milestone reached. 

Good luck to all the others on their journey

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just thought i would share. 1 year milestone reached.
> 
> ...



Wow, @BioHAZarD !
1 year! Congrats!
Super achievement and thanks for sharing your journey with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just thought i would share. 1 year milestone reached.
> 
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just thought i would share. 1 year milestone reached.
> 
> ...


Congrats on that awesome milestone. For me 1 year was the final nail in the stinky coffin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/4/15)

Andre said:


> Congrats on that awesome milestone. For me 1 year was the final nail in the stinky coffin.


Hehe. No looking back now

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/4/15)

Congrats @BioHAZarD 

One year is an amazing achievement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/4/15)

Tomorrow will be one year since kicking the habit.
Started on a eleaf was the pencil tipe one. 2 weeks later bought a innokin itaste vv3, week later i bought mvp. Still have both devices. After that a svd with the russian and then kayfun. Sold that and from the 1st batch of hanaz i got myself one with a mini nautilus. Still have those aswell. Then the last mod a Reo Mini LP SL been my all day every day for the last month and half.

Eleaf + crappy cartomizer
Vv3 + i30
Mvp + evod 2
SVD + kayfun and russian
Hana + mini nautilus
Copper cartel + plumveil + chuff enuff
Reo mini SL LP + Rm2 + 2puffs drip tip

Others somewhere in there aswell
Ud igo w dripper
3D dripper
Atlantis for about 3hours

Juice so far
Liqua
VK
HHV
Nicoticket
Steam hammer
Crave
Alien Vision
5Pawn
Lekker Vapours
VM
Skyblue
Voodoo

Thats off top off head might have left out a few in my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Tomorrow will be one year since kicking the habit.
> Started on a eleaf was the pencil tipe one. 2 weeks later bought a innokin itaste vv3, week later i bought mvp. Still have both devices. After that a svd with the russian and then kayfun. Sold that and from the 1st batch of hanaz i got myself one with a mini nautilus. Still have those aswell. Then the last mod a Reo Mini LP SL been my all day every day for the last month and half.
> 
> Eleaf + crappy cartomizer
> ...



Rather 24h too early than me relying on my memory 24h ahead :

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/4/15)

Congrats @RoSsIkId 

Another yearling, well done 

..I'm starting to to have milestone envy


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/4/15)

It was kinda easy hey. I really didnt battle that much. I kept a unopen box of smokes with me for about a month with lighter. I had 1 smoke about 3weeks after i stopped and wanted to puke. Since then havent looked back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/4/15)

Congratulations @RoSsIkId 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Gert_Koen (20/4/15)

Today marks 8 months since my last cigarette!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## quanadamsza (21/4/15)

Soooo it's day 6 of stinky free...my nicotine withdrawal started on day 2 already and it was so severe I will never touch a stinky again due not wanting to go through that again, throbbing headache, no taste or smell, no feeling in legs or face, blurry vision, swollen face and a cough that would bring me to my knees...hit me hard and hit me good...safe to say I'm all better and looking forward to my new life...now just to upgrade my gear and vape on...if it wasn't for this forum I would've never stopped smoking....thanks guys

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/4/15)

quanadamsza said:


> Soooo it's day 6 of stinky free...my nicotine withdrawal started on day 2 already and it was so severe I will never touch a stinky again due not wanting to go through that again, throbbing headache, no taste or smell, no feeling in legs or face, blurry vision, swollen face and a cough that would bring me to my knees...hit me hard and hit me good...safe to say I'm all better and looking forward to my new life...now just to upgrade my gear and vape on...if it wasn't for this forum I would've never stopped smoking....thanks guys


Well done. Totally worth it

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Today marks 8 months since my last cigarette!!



Congrats @Gert_Koen - great going!
Hope you dont mind, i moved your post to this thread


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

quanadamsza said:


> Soooo it's day 6 of stinky free...my nicotine withdrawal started on day 2 already and it was so severe I will never touch a stinky again due not wanting to go through that again, throbbing headache, no taste or smell, no feeling in legs or face, blurry vision, swollen face and a cough that would bring me to my knees...hit me hard and hit me good...safe to say I'm all better and looking forward to my new life...now just to upgrade my gear and vape on...if it wasn't for this forum I would've never stopped smoking....thanks guys



Congrats @quanadamsza 
Most of us easily forget how difficult it was in the beginning. 
Well done on your 6 days. You are doing great!!
Wishing you all the best for the days ahead. Onward and upward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Gert_Koen - great going!
> Hope you dont mind, i moved your post to this thread


No problem @Silver!
Im using the Tapatalk android app wich limits me.Is it posible for you to make changes to my profile because I cant?
My Birthday makes me 10 years older


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> No problem @Silver!
> Im using the Tapatalk android app wich limits me.Is it posible for you to make changes to my profile because I cant?
> My Birthday makes me 10 years older



Sure, i can help you out, but we dont like doing that generally. Can you imagine how many requests we would get from the tapatalk users

Just log on with a normal browser and click your name in the top right

Just checked now, the birthdate cannot be changed by the user. Lol. Ok, PM me with your birthdate and i will see if i can change it for you.


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Today marks 8 months since my last cigarette!!


Congrat, a great milestone.


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

quanadamsza said:


> Soooo it's day 6 of stinky free...my nicotine withdrawal started on day 2 already and it was so severe I will never touch a stinky again due not wanting to go through that again, throbbing headache, no taste or smell, no feeling in legs or face, blurry vision, swollen face and a cough that would bring me to my knees...hit me hard and hit me good...safe to say I'm all better and looking forward to my new life...now just to upgrade my gear and vape on...if it wasn't for this forum I would've never stopped smoking....thanks guys


You have literally done the hard yards. Well done, congrats. From here on in as your taste buds start to recover it becomes a flavour journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (21/4/15)

quanadamsza said:


> Soooo it's day 6 of stinky free...my nicotine withdrawal started on day 2 already and it was so severe I will never touch a stinky again due not wanting to go through that again, throbbing headache, no taste or smell, no feeling in legs or face, blurry vision, swollen face and a cough that would bring me to my knees...hit me hard and hit me good...safe to say I'm all better and looking forward to my new life...now just to upgrade my gear and vape on...if it wasn't for this forum I would've never stopped smoking....thanks guys



Fantastic news, congratulations! 

That first hump is by far the worst of it, and it sounds like you had it very bad indeed - great job sticking it out 

Luckily, once you've crossed that initial awfulness the vaping takes over and you begin to appreciated it for more than just a way to stop smoking - it's a wonderful thing all on it's own 

Just stick to it, keep vaping, and never look back - you might turn into ash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quanadamsza (21/4/15)

Thanks everyone...ecigssa has officially moved up into my top 3 forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/4/15)

I realized the other day I have broken the 1 year mark. 

I didn't think I would ever achieve such a milestone. So proud that I have made it through with not a single stinky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Zodd said:


> I realized the other day I have broken the 1 year mark.
> 
> I didn't think I would ever achieve such a milestone. So proud that I have made it through with not a single stinky.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/4/15)

quanadamsza said:


> Soooo it's day 6 of stinky free...my nicotine withdrawal started on day 2 already and it was so severe I will never touch a stinky again due not wanting to go through that again, throbbing headache, no taste or smell, no feeling in legs or face, blurry vision, swollen face and a cough that would bring me to my knees...hit me hard and hit me good...safe to say I'm all better and looking forward to my new life...now just to upgrade my gear and vape on...if it wasn't for this forum I would've never stopped smoking....thanks guys



You will start cough up black tar soon aswell. That last for about a month. Once that is gone you are in the clear.

May i be the first to say. You must try a reo on your vape journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

Zodd said:


> I realized the other day I have broken the 1 year mark.
> 
> I didn't think I would ever achieve such a milestone. So proud that I have made it through with not a single stinky.


Congrats. A great milestone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/4/15)

Congrats @Zodd 

1 whole year without a stumble - and you had good reason to stumble too...just amazing, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/4/15)

Officially 1 year stinkie free as of today! Whoop !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

crack2483 said:


> Officially 1 year stinkie free as of today! Whoop !



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/4/15)

Congrats @crack2483 

Very well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

crack2483 said:


> Officially 1 year stinkie free as of today! Whoop !


Awesome stuff. Congrats. You are too scarce on the forum - miss your satirical humour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DJC (22/4/15)

Hi Everyone

I just joined this forum and I must say I am impressed. I just wish I could have discovered it sooner. But never the less, I have been vaping now for over 2 years and haven't looked back to another cigi since as I am enjoying the vaping experience so much more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

DJC said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just joined this forum and I must say I am impressed. I just wish I could have discovered it sooner. But never the less, I have been vaping now for over 2 years and haven't looked back to another cigi since as I am enjoying the vaping experience so much more.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - a massive achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## korn1 (22/4/15)

I believe about 9 months or so  Had a few when out with friends and all batteries are finished but yuck would never turn back.  Get that horrible chemical taste on my tongue from stinkies  How on earth did I start smoking that.


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

korn1 said:


> I believe about 9 months or so  Had a few when out with friends and all batteries are finished but yuck would never turn back.  Get that horrible chemical taste on my tongue from stinkies  How on earth did I start smoking that.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

korn1 said:


> I believe about 9 months or so  Had a few when out with friends and all batteries are finished but yuck would never turn back.  Get that horrible chemical taste on my tongue from stinkies  How on earth did I start smoking that.


Congrats on the 9 months. A huge achievement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (22/4/15)

Congrats folks on the awesome achievements. Every day is a winner without stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (25/4/15)

Welcome mate...


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Well done @Zodd and @crack2483 on your mighty 1 year achievements!
Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

DJC said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just joined this forum and I must say I am impressed. I just wish I could have discovered it sooner. But never the less, I have been vaping now for over 2 years and haven't looked back to another cigi since as I am enjoying the vaping experience so much more.



Welcome and congrats @DJC 
Mighty fine achievement
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

korn1 said:


> I believe about 9 months or so  Had a few when out with friends and all batteries are finished but yuck would never turn back.  Get that horrible chemical taste on my tongue from stinkies  How on earth did I start smoking that.



Congrats @korn1 
And I agree 100% with your comments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (1/5/15)

Nine months today. 

And still going strong.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Nine months today.
> 
> And still going strong.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (1/5/15)

Well Done @Raslin


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Nine months today.
> 
> And still going strong.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Congrats @Raslin 

And, as luck would have it, I'm right there with you at 9 months today - we're both having vape babies 

For some reason my little counter thingy does not think so, but I know better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats @Raslin
> 
> And, as luck would have it, I'm right there with you at 9 months today - we're both having vape babies
> 
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (1/5/15)

Thanks Guys. @free3dom congrats vage buddy, who cares what that counter says

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/15)

Congrats vaping twins @Raslin and @free3dom 
Great achievement even though you are going strong and enjoying it now!
Great stuff anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/5/15)

I see that it's now 2 years since I smoked a stinkie and the journey started.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

Genosmate said:


> I see that it's now 2 years since I smoked a stinkie and the journey started.


thats awesome dude well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

oh wow - i missed my 1 year anniversary by a month and 2 weeks lol 
time flies when your having fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Genosmate said:


> I see that it's now 2 years since I smoked a stinkie and the journey started.


Great stuff. Congrats on the huge milestone. Has been a great pleasure to keep you company on part of your journey.


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> oh wow - i missed my 1 year anniversary by a month and 2 weeks lol
> time flies when your having fun!


A belated congrats then. The one year mark for me was momentous. Here is to year 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (8/5/15)

I may be odd,but i havent checked my "vaping for" stats for ages.maybe once a month when someone tells me " ah ja hey,those things don't work"

10 months stinky free yet buy a pack every day...eish.wish the wife would convert already

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Necris said:


> I may be odd,but i havent checked my "vaping for" stats for ages.maybe once a month when someone tells me " ah ja hey,those things don't work"
> 
> 10 months stinky free yet buy a pack every day...eish.wish the wife would convert already


Congrats. Have patience with HRH - took mine exactly one year to convert.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

Genosmate said:


> I see that it's now 2 years since I smoked a stinkie and the journey started.



Congratulations, unfortunately there is no award for has beens , but I'll try with: "_*Your world has been adjusted for the good*_"

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

Necris said:


> I may be odd,but i havent checked my "vaping for" stats for ages.maybe once a month when someone tells me " ah ja hey,those things don't work"
> 
> 10 months stinky free yet buy a pack every day...eish.wish the wife would convert already



Congratulations, you passed 9 months!

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (8/5/15)

me and the wife are now both a bit over week!!! Thank you community for helping us, wish I knew then what I do now, would have had an awesome vape from the start, hehe... spending a couple of grand to get to a sweet spot is kinda crap.. so I try to advise all the newbies that I convert to go for the good stuff  keep everyone happy 

Latest convert is my mother in law that was introduced to a mvp 2.0 and nautilus mini that I procured from @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/5/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Congrats on the huge milestone. Has been a great pleasure to keep you company on part of your journey.


Thanks Andre,has been a real pleasure to be here too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/5/15)

johan said:


> Congratulations, unfortunately there is no award for has beens , but I'll try with: "_*Your world has been adjusted for the good*_"
> 
> View attachment 26870​


Thanks Johan
Another award for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

Congrats @Genosmate 

Two years...that's bloody amazing


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

Congrats @PeterHarris 

Another yearling...well done


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

Congrats @Necris 

10 months, great job 

You have two months to convert the wife...time's running out


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> oh wow - i missed my 1 year anniversary by a month and 2 weeks lol
> time flies when your having fun!



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

JW Flynn said:


> me and the wife are now both a bit over {one year and}a week!!! Thank you community for helping us, wish I knew then what I do now, would have had an awesome vape from the start, hehe... spending a couple of grand to get to a sweet spot is kinda crap.. so I try to advise all the newbies that I convert to go for the good stuff  keep everyone happy
> 
> Latest convert is my mother in law that was introduced to a mvp 2.0 and nautilus mini that I procured from @PeterHarris


Awesome stuff. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

Awesome milestone @Genosmate - congrats! Two years is a long time. Im sure your lungs are thanking you 

And @PeterHarris - well done on the 1 year! Great stuff! And wishing you well for the planning for Ireland

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

Congrats @JW Flynn 

Another yearling (pair), well done 

I'm starting to feel young again...even if it is only in vape years


----------



## Ferdi (12/5/15)

Congrats on the achievement. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/5/15)

Finally I am also part of the 12 month revolution! Heppy Heppy to me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Finally I am also part of the 12 month revolution! Heppy Heppy to me!



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Finally I am also part of the 12 month revolution! Heppy Heppy to me!


Congrats - a huge achievement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/5/15)

Andre said:


> Congrats - a huge achievement!


Thanks @Andre - Would not have been possible without this forum

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Finally I am also part of the 12 month revolution! Heppy Heppy to me!



Congrats, yearling - what a great achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

Two months and quite a bit more more cash spent than anticipated, but still stinkie free  I find myself stepping around the corner to vape at work to get away from the smell of the smokers more and more, lol. Yesterday I sat at the smoking area talking shit for more than 3 hours with none of my gear with me, didn't even bother me at all that I didn't vape while there. Would be great if vaping could become a "I want to vape now to relax" rather than a "I have to vape now because I have a craving" more permanently. Thanks for all the support and advice from the wonderful people on here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

Congrats on the first 2 months @Viper_SA 

It's all downhill from here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (17/5/15)

Well done. Like @Silver said, it's downhill from here both for the cravings and your bank balance

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Two months and quite a bit more more cash spent than anticipated, but still stinkie free  I find myself stepping around the corner to vape at work to get away from the smell of the smokers more and more, lol. Yesterday I sat at the smoking area talking shit for more than 3 hours with none of my gear with me, didn't even bother me at all that I didn't vape while there. Would be great if vaping could become a "I want to vape now to relax" rather than a "I have to vape now because I have a craving" more permanently. Thanks for all the support and advice from the wonderful people on here.


Congrats, you have done the hard yards and some.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

@Viper_SA you're on a roll now! Time to Rock-'n-Roll.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Finally I am also part of the 12 month revolution! Heppy Heppy to me!



Congrats @baksteen8168 !
Marvellous achievement and milestone
Wishing you all the best from here on...


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Two months and quite a bit more more cash spent than anticipated, but still stinkie free  I find myself stepping around the corner to vape at work to get away from the smell of the smokers more and more, lol. Yesterday I sat at the smoking area talking shit for more than 3 hours with none of my gear with me, didn't even bother me at all that I didn't vape while there. Would be great if vaping could become a "I want to vape now to relax" rather than a "I have to vape now because I have a craving" more permanently. Thanks for all the support and advice from the wonderful people on here.



Well done @Viper_SA 
Keep it up! You are doing so well!


----------



## Yiannaki (18/5/15)

I was looking to change up my signature and lo and behold, I see that i am officially 1 Year and 1 Day stinkie free

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (18/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was looking to change up my signature and lo and behold, I see that i am officially 1 Year and 1 Day stinkie free



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/5/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 27318​


So shiny  Thanks @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (18/5/15)

Congrats @Yiannaki - well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was looking to change up my signature and lo and behold, I see that i am officially 1 Year and 1 Day stinkie free


What a milestone! A huge congrats. Feels like just the other day that we met here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was looking to change up my signature and lo and behold, I see that i am officially 1 Year and 1 Day stinkie free



What a boytjie! Nice one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (18/5/15)

@Yiannaki, congrats on a awesome achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/5/15)

Andre said:


> What a milestone! A huge congrats. Feels like just the other day that we met here.



I know right. It seems like it was yesterday when you sent me some Frenilla to try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## susanna (18/5/15)

Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/5/15)

So i just Realised I am 3 days late on this but i have reached the 1 year mark and haven't had a single

 smoke!! YAYAYAYAYA!! Tnks to everyone here for helping me get off Stinkies and also find such a great community and friends! Happy Monday Vaping!!

I would also like to thank @devdev for introducing me to this forum! Tnks buddy!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (25/5/15)

Congrats @Paulie 

Well done, and what a year it's been!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/15)

Well done @Paulie - that is an amazing milestone and achievement!

And thanks to *you *for making the past year much more enjoyable for us all - and for making us laugh along the way! (while our wallets cry )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (25/5/15)

I would also like to thanks @de


Silver said:


> Well done @Paulie - that is an amazing milestone and achievement!
> 
> And thanks to *you *for making the past year much more enjoyable for us all - and for making us laugh along the way! (while our wallets cry )



Lol im looking forward to some good lols this weekend with you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/15)

Paulie said:


> So i just Realised I am 3 days late on this but i have reached the 1 year mark and haven't had a single
> 
> smoke!! YAYAYAYAYA!! Tnks to everyone here for helping me get off Stinkies and also find such a great community and friends! Happy Monday Vaping!!
> 
> I would also like to thank @devdev for introducing me to this forum! Tnks buddy!!


Congrats @Paulie - a huge milestone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (25/5/15)

Saw this tread today and realised it has been a year for me since my last relapse.

Congrats everybody and lets keep on counting forever

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/15)

Congrats @Paulie and thanks for your your help along the way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/15)

Matt said:


> Saw this tread today and realised it has been a year for me since my last relapse.
> 
> Congrats everybody and lets keep on counting forever



Congrats @Matt - fabulous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/15)

Matt said:


> Saw this tread today and realised it has been a year for me since my last relapse.
> 
> Congrats everybody and lets keep on counting forever


Awesome. Congrats. Here is to the next year!


----------



## Willyza (25/5/15)

Well Done .............


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/5/15)

just got to 10 months and 1 day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BansheeZA (25/5/15)

I am almost a year now. Somewhere in mid June should be my 1 year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Congratulations @Paulie HUGE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/5/15)

Paulie said:


> So i just Realised I am 3 days late on this but i have reached the 1 year mark and haven't had a single
> 
> smoke!! YAYAYAYAYA!! Tnks to everyone here for helping me get off Stinkies and also find such a great community and friends! Happy Monday Vaping!!
> 
> I would also like to thank @devdev for introducing me to this forum! Tnks buddy!!



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/5/15)

Matt said:


> Saw this tread today and realised it has been a year for me since my last relapse.
> 
> Congrats everybody and lets keep on counting forever



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (26/5/15)

@Yiannaki Well Done


----------



## Ashley A (2/6/15)

So I had my last stinky exactly a year ago.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Alex (2/6/15)

Congrats @Ashley A, awesome stuff


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (2/6/15)

Congrats @Ashley A awesome achievement. And enjoy the reo, I am waiting to see how you like it.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/15)

Congrats on the 1 year @Ashley A !!
Such a great milestone
I am sure your lungs are thanking you
All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> So I had my last stinky exactly a year ago.



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> So I had my last stinky exactly a year ago.


Wow, time flies. Congrats, an awesome achievement. Here is to year 2!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (2/6/15)

Congrats @Ashley A 

A fantastic achievement, hope the next year is just as good - and I'm sure it will be with the Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (2/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats @Ashley A
> 
> A fantastic achievement, hope the next year is just as good - and I'm sure it will be with the Reo


...with the Reo'S

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (2/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> ...with the Reo'S



Haha, of course...the family is already growing - I wonder how many you'll have by year two


----------



## nemo (2/6/15)

Congratulations, very well done indeed


----------



## kimbo (3/6/15)

Today one year ago i joined this forum and my life changed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

kimbo said:


> Today one year ago i joined this forum and my life changed



Congrats @kimbo

You are an inspiration to many
Keep strong and I salute you for all you have done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

kimbo said:


> Today one year ago i joined this forum and my life changed



Great kimbo! feels like yesterday 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (3/6/15)

Congrats @kimbo. And thank you for everything you have done for many of us.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/6/15)

Congrats @kimbo 

We are lucky to have you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (4/6/15)

Nice 1 @kimbo


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Ag I cant believe I missed it
@johan give me my badge. I never thought it was possible.

1 freekin year smoke free! Unbelievable.

My dad, is fading away like no tomorrow as we speak. His days are sadly numbered. He looks (honestly) like an 80 year old, and he is only 65. Mostly due to heavy smoking - major nervous system issues due to it. Suffered a major stroke a few years ago and smaller ones since ... left mostly paralised etc. etc. Only gave up, sadly, when he was permanently put in medical care.

But as I type this, I have not had a cigarette on my lips in over a year!

SMOKING KILLS OXYGEN. OXYGEN IS LIFE.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Balsak (5/6/15)

Damm i missed my vape time that 'n have been stinky free its now been 1 year and 6 days

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag I cant believe I missed it
> @johan give me my badge. I never thought it was possible.
> 
> 1 freekin year smoke free! Unbelievable.
> ...



I am so sorry to hear about your dad, but he surely must be very proud of you.

Congratulations on the milestone achieved.


​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/6/15)

Congrats


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

Balsak said:


> Damm i missed my vape time that 'n have been stinky free its now been 1 year and 6 days



Congratulations!

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag I cant believe I missed it
> @johan give me my badge. I never thought it was possible.
> 
> 1 freekin year smoke free! Unbelievable.
> ...


Congrats. A major achievement. Sorry to hear about your dad, all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

Balsak said:


> Damm i missed my vape time that 'n have been stinky free its now been 1 year and 6 days


Great stuff. Congrats.


----------



## Ashley A (5/6/15)

Raslin said:


> Congrats @Ashley A awesome achievement. And enjoy the reo, I am waiting to see how you like it.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


I'm loving both REO's


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

Congrats @r0gue z0mbie - amazing achievement 

Sorry to hear about your dad, that sucks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

Congrats @Balsak - well done


----------



## MunG (5/6/15)

Damnn its cold,

Ive been without a analogue for a month, i csnt even believe it.
Was not hard with all the awesome gadgets, flavours, and mostly the support.

Wont go back, again. Ever !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

MunG said:


> Damnn its cold,
> 
> Ive been without a analogue for a month, i csnt even believe it.
> Was not hard with all the awesome gadgets, flavours, and mostly the support.
> ...



Well done @MunG  

That's the spirit...stay out of the light smoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/6/15)

So the day has come, 1 year smoke free for me

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

kimbo said:


> So the day has come, 1 year smoke free for me



Congrats @kimbo! I remember this day last year very well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag I cant believe I missed it
> @johan give me my badge. I never thought it was possible.
> 
> 1 freekin year smoke free! Unbelievable.
> ...



Congrats on the 1 year @r0gue z0mbie - way to go!!! 
Terribly sad to hear about your dad. Strength to you all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

MunG said:


> Damnn its cold,
> 
> Ive been without a analogue for a month, i csnt even believe it.
> Was not hard with all the awesome gadgets, flavours, and mostly the support.
> ...



Awesome achievement @MunG 
Keep up the great spirit !
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @kimbo! I remember this day last year very well!



 yes it was just as bloody cold but my hart was very warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

kimbo said:


> So the day has come, 1 year smoke free for me



Geez time flies! Congratulations kimbo!

​


----------



## kimbo (6/6/15)

johan said:


> Geez time flies! Congratulations kimbo!
> 
> View attachment 28800​


Thank you @johan yes i was just watching that first toot again, remembering the cold last year lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (6/6/15)

I'm 1 year stinky free!


----------



## Andre (6/6/15)

Sprint said:


> I'm 1 year stinky free!


Awesome....congrats!


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

Sprint said:


> I'm 1 year stinky free!



Congratulations

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/6/15)

Winter is a good push to quite hey. Lots of 1 year vaping around this time. 

The thought of smoking outside in -1 degree

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Franky (7/6/15)

Today marks one year that I quit cigarettes and made the fulltime switch to vaping. I can breathe again, I haven't seen my doctor for chest infections and haven't caught a cold or flu once. As a 2 pack a day smoker I never believed it would have been possible to quit but thanks to vaping, I have

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarkSide (7/6/15)

MUCH CONGRATULATIONS Franky, I will get there, must be a great feeling to have reached this milestone in your life. I see that you also have excellent taste, Five Pawns Grandmaster is my top juice, really love this blend and taste. What more can you want, vaping "tools" and a pc, go great together....again...Congrats man!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

Congrats @Franky !

You should post here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-time-milestones-reached-good-news.t2158/page-35#post-219834 so you can get your trophy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/15)

Congrats @Franky. An awesome achievement! Here is to year 2!


----------



## Franky (7/6/15)

Any way the admins can move this post?


----------



## Dubz (7/6/15)

Congrats @Franky .


----------



## Marzuq (7/6/15)

Congrats @Franky. 
Awesome achievement and really is a milestone. 
Very well done mate


----------



## hands (7/6/15)

well done man


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/6/15)

90 days vaping whoot whoot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

Congrats @BuzzGlo 

3 months in - you must be feeling pretty good right now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats @BuzzGlo
> 
> 3 months in - you must be feeling pretty good right now



Lungs are clear, more energy, its been a good few months.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## nemo (8/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> 90 days vaping whoot whoot!


Well done


----------



## nemo (8/6/15)

Just realised after seeing my sig when posting today has been 30 days for me thanks all for the advice on the forums. You guys and gals have made it so much easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

Congrats @nemo 

That first month is by far the worst, glad to see you've made it through - now you can really start to enjoy vaping for vaping, not as a way to quit smoking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (9/6/15)

to the *"Elite People"*

Well Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (9/6/15)

So the 1st of June was 6 months stinky free for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> 90 days vaping whoot whoot!



Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

deepest said:


> So the 1st of June was 6 months stinky free for me.



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

deepest said:


> So the 1st of June was 6 months stinky free for me.


The most deepest congratulations to you! A great achievement. Here is to the next 6 months!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats @nemo
> 
> That first month is by far the worst, glad to see you've made it through - now you can really start to enjoy vaping for vaping, not as a way to quit smoking


Thanks, Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (9/6/15)

Yeah i remember sitting on my couch with my twisp the first few weeks thinking i could kill for a stinky right now.
It really gets a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

deepest said:


> So the 1st of June was 6 months stinky free for me.



Congrats @deepest 

So you quit smoking at the start of December - what a holiday that must have been

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (16/6/15)

So I missed my actual vapeiverssary which was sometime last week. I got a VS2 and a mPT3 from Vapeclub as well as some Liqua apple. Feels like yesterday in such a weird way. Since then I swear I've spent more time tweaking and mixing juices than I have actually been vaping!

Thanks E-Cigssa (Yes, I'm even thankful for the name) and everyone here. This is really an awesome community!!!

In lieu of other stuff, here's a photo of my dog on a hammock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

@Mike congratulations

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (17/6/15)

@Mike well done indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (17/6/15)

@Mike well done keep it up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

Mike said:


> So I missed my actual vapeiverssary which was sometime last week. I got a VS2 and a mPT3 from Vapeclub as well as some Liqua apple. Feels like yesterday in such a weird way. Since then I swear I've spent more time tweaking and mixing juices than I have actually been vaping!
> 
> Thanks E-Cigssa (Yes, I'm even thankful for the name) and everyone here. This is really an awesome community!!!
> 
> In lieu of other stuff, here's a photo of my dog on a hammock.


Congrats, a huge achievement. Here is to the next 12 months!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Congrats @Mike
Great achievement!!
Wishing you all the best for the second year ahead
And your dog looks happy about it too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (17/6/15)

very happy to say 1 year exclusive vaping and going strong

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

Necris said:


> very happy to say 1 year exclusive vaping and going strong


Great going. Congrats.


----------



## free3dom (17/6/15)

Well done @Mike 

One year is a great achievement, how many liters of juice have you made I wonder


----------



## free3dom (17/6/15)

Congrats @Necris 

Seems the winter was a good reason to start vaping


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

Necris said:


> very happy to say 1 year exclusive vaping and going strong



Congratulations. This is the last time I present any vaping time milestone trophy, someone else should take over now.

​


----------



## hands (18/6/15)

Today one year ago a small parcel got delivered containing a EVOD and some juice.



Up until then i had no idea what vaping was or if i would like it. So out comes the instruction manual and not long after that i had a tank full of juice. Kind of skeptic/nervously i took my first small toot and to my amazement something looking like smoke came out of my mouth followed by a big smile. My wife looked at me and said "what". Without saying anything i took a bigger toot and more of this fake smoke stuff was produced.
I knew then that this was the future for me and that was also the end of smoking for me. It took absolutely no willpower on my part to jump onto this thing called "vaping". At that time vaping sounded so wrong and it took more time to get use to the name than it did to quit smoking. I had my smokes on my desk for about a month (just in case) but after a month of collecting dust i realized that i was never going to smoke again. That was also the time i joined this lovely place called http://www.ecigssa.co.za​
At first it was kind of overwhelming but i continued reading and not to long after i had build up some vaping lingo and i started to make friends and felt right at home.
 A made a new coil for my "all mighty EVOD" and the meerkat hole got a lot deeper. 
trying some rta and rda's with all the different wicks and coils, i slowly worked my way to my vaping happy place.
thanks to @Oupa i got myself a treat for being one year smoke free



So to all my friends here on http://www.ecigssa.co.za thank you for your support and friendship that made my change to vaping so much fun. You girls/boys rock:hug:

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## kimbo (18/6/15)

hands said:


> Today one year ago a small parcel got delivered containing a EVOD and some juice.
> View attachment 29520
> 
> 
> ...


 Happy Happy @hands 

Cant wait to see what you do with that "blank canvas"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/6/15)

Congratulation to all

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/6/15)

johan said:


> Congratulations. This is the last time I present any vaping time milestone trophy, someone else should take over now.


eish Johan  3 more weeks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

hands said:


> Today one year ago a small parcel got delivered containing a EVOD and some juice.
> View attachment 29520
> 
> 
> ...


Great story, thank you. And a huge congrats on the one year milestone - an awesome achievement. Your company on the forum has only been a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/6/15)

Congratulation @hands and thanks for sharing you vape journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (18/6/15)

Well done all !

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (18/6/15)

@Mike AND @hands Congratulations and Well Done...I still have a long flavoured road to travel...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (18/6/15)

Congrats @hands 

Fantastic achievement, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

Congrats to my creative engineer @hands! Nice 12 month present! I trust that present will only get attention when the current secret projects are complete! 

Vapers of the world unite! We will never surrender!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187 (19/6/15)

Getting there, 11 Months, 1 Week, 1 Day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/7/15)

Lol, my signature says 1 year and 1 month  only just realised its been a year now   loving it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (2/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lol, my signature says 1 year and 1 month  only just realised its been a year now   loving it



Congratulations!

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/7/15)

@n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lol, my signature says 1 year and 1 month  only just realised its been a year now   loving it


Awesome milestone. Even if you missed it. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/7/15)

Its been hectic at times...





I remember dry hits if you didn't tilt your ego some...





it got better when I found EcigsSA, the best vape forum on this here planet...





 
In fact it got pretty damm good...





Doors opened up and things were becoming great...





Until I could finally say, I'm one happy vaper and here to stay 






To the EcigsSa community, thank you so much for your advice, laughs, generosity and friendship, without you, I might have been still smoking and for this I have much love for you guys and girls, thank you 



 *12 Months Stinky free* ​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## nemo (3/7/15)

@DoubleD congratulations indeed. No turning back now for sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (3/7/15)

congrats guys. it still amazes me just how many cigs have not made there way into our systems in a year. 

think about this. pack a day x forum members x time vaping =  load of cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (3/7/15)

@hands indeed and in my case headache tablets also. We used to buy those dischem jobies in the big tubs every month and a week after I started I have till date taken twice and I think it was dehydration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/7/15)

Totally agree with you guys, I'm so thankful that I dont smoke anymore, I can feel and see the difference vaping has made. When I have some spare cash, I'd like to go get a chest xray and compared it to the xray I got a year and half ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (3/7/15)

@DoubleD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Its been hectic at times...
> 
> View attachment 30512
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Congratulations @hands I am getting there and loving the journey so far, even enjoy being called a "snob" by my smoking colleagues and friends, just another challenge in my "conversion drive", from me alone to adding another six, converted two members of my family, third one taking "baby steps", I will convert them "one at a time" or as the great Winston said: _"We will fight them_ (ciggie smokers) _on the beaches_....."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Congratulations @DoubleD Inspirational, Thank You

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

hands said:


> congrats guys. it still amazes me just how many cigs have not made there way into our systems in a year.
> 
> think about this. pack a day x forum members x time vaping =  load of cigarettes



"Big Tobacco's" worst nightmare, we forum members, growing in numbers each day, one less ciggie packet sold, one extra bottle of magical juice purchased!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/7/15)

Congratulations @DoubleD 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (4/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag I cant believe I missed it
> @johan give me my badge. I never thought it was possible.
> 
> 1 freekin year smoke free! Unbelievable.
> ...


Sorry for your dad.Smoking has done so much damage to so many.It took a heart attack to get me to finally quit (my cardiologist has not told me to stop vapeing )Congrats on your milestone.


----------



## kev mac (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This thread is for you to share your stinky-free milestone, be it 1 day, 1 week, 1 month, 6 months or a year. For those of you that have reached anniversary level, you are champions!
> 
> ...


I was a yr.last Feb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lol, my signature says 1 year and 1 month  only just realised its been a year now   loving it



Well done @n0ugh7_zw 
1 year is a great achievement indeed!
All the best for the journey ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Its been hectic at times...
> 
> View attachment 30512
> 
> ...



Super fantastic post and congrats on the 12 months @DoubleD
Loved the photo buildup!
Awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Totally agree with you guys, I'm so thankful that I dont smoke anymore, I can feel and see the difference vaping has made. When I have some spare cash, I'd like to go get a chest xray and compared it to the xray I got a year and half ago



I agree with you 100% - am also very grateful. 
In the early days I was quite amazed every day I didn't smoke. Couldn't believe it.
Nowadays its become more normal. But you remind me to be grateful of being off the stinkies.

If you get that chest xray done - please let us know the difference...
How many years did you smoke for if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/15)

congrats @DoubleD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/15)

Well i just realized today is my 2nd vaperversary !!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> I agree with you 100% - am also very grateful.
> In the early days I was quite amazed every day I didn't smoke. Couldn't believe it.
> Nowadays its become more normal. But you remind me to be grateful of being off the stinkies.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they'll allow me to snap a picture of the two xrays side by side when I get it done or I'll just stick it on a window and snap a few pics of it that way, either way I will for sure post the images on the forum because I've got a feeling you'll see a huge difference. 

I smoked for +-15years, 6 of those years were 2packs a day....urghhh just the thought of that makes me sick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/7/15)

shabbar said:


> Well i just realized today is my 2nd vaperversary !!!



Next level  

Well done and congratulations bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (4/7/15)

shabbar said:


> Well i just realized today is my 2nd vaperversary !!!



well done on your 2nd

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/15)

hands said:


> well done on your 2nd



thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> Well done @n0ugh7_zw
> 1 year is a great achievement indeed!
> All the best for the journey ahead


Thanks, and same to you.


----------



## Andre (4/7/15)

shabbar said:


> Well i just realized today is my 2nd vaperversary !!!
> 
> View attachment 30561


Awesome. Congrats friend. I am almost there.


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

shabbar said:


> thanks bud



Well done @shabbar - 2 years is fantastic!


----------



## Willyza (4/7/15)

Well Done All this is great...


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

In one month 3 days and 1 hour i would have vaped for 365 days.....cant wait

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shabbar (4/7/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome. Congrats friend. I am almost there.




Thanks @Andre, feels like it was just yesterday that I was pestering you on ecf as to what pv I should get, then I got my first real "high" power mod the svd. 
We have certainly come along way in our vaping journey.

You almost there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> Well done @shabbar - 2 years is fantastic!



Thanks @Silver 

2 years is a great achievement, definitely no turning back now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

WELL DONE @shabbar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

shabbar said:


> Thanks @Andre, feels like it was just yesterday that I was pestering you on ecf as to what pv I should get, then I got my first real "high" power mod the svd.
> We have certainly come along way in our vaping journey.
> 
> You almost there...



Fully Agree and THANKS to @Andre who also got me started with his advice, remember walking into the local vape shop armed with his e-mail and insisting on the "hardware" suggested!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (5/7/15)

@shabbar 
WoW "2" is a BIG number round here
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

Congrats to all on their milestones !


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Congrats to all on their milestones !


I just blinked and the vaping fairy turned me from a noobie to experienced vapor. Thanks Vapeing Fairy ! (now if you'd please let my tablet spell vapeing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (7/7/15)

So the 28th June i turned one, one year vaper and stinky free. Never thought I'd last this long... But thanx to you guys with always keeping this vaping forum interesting and to all the vapers i met that led me to newer avenues into the vaping world.
Decided to award myself with this





Thanx @KieranD for yet again excellent service and a very quick delivery, Now just awaiting anxiously for my Velocity RDA clone from ivogo from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (7/7/15)

@Achmat89

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/7/15)

Congratulations @Achmat89 

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> So the 28th June i turned one, one year vaper and stinky free. Never thought I'd last this long... But thanx to you guys with always keeping this vaping forum interesting and to all the vapers i met that led me to newer avenues into the vaping world.
> Decided to award myself with this
> View attachment 30798
> View attachment 30799
> ...


You have done it - congratulations! An awesome milestone. Enjoy that IPV, you deserve it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (7/7/15)

Just sad i cant test it right now as i am fasting today lol @Andre @johan @Willyza but thanx guys i appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

Two years without touching a stinky for me today. After an 80 a day habit. Proud of myself. Thank you fellow members for making this journey so much fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Andre said:


> Two years without touching a stinky for me today. After an 80 a day habit. Proud of myself. Thank you fellow members for making this journey so much fun.



Congrats Guru! Awesome achievement! And thanks for all you have done for everyone (especially me) since you started the journey 2 years ago! You ROCK!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/7/15)

@Andre

WoW 2 is a BIG one 
Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (7/7/15)

Andre said:


> Two years without touching a stinky for me today. After an 80 a day habit. Proud of myself. Thank you fellow members for making this journey so much fun.


 Congrats buddy... here's to another 2 then another 2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/7/15)

Congrats @Andre. One of the first members of the forum still going strong. Vaping is the way, proven by this icon here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (7/7/15)

Congrats @Andre thats a epic achievement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> So the 28th June i turned one, one year vaper and stinky free. Never thought I'd last this long... But thanx to you guys with always keeping this vaping forum interesting and to all the vapers i met that led me to newer avenues into the vaping world.
> Decided to award myself with this
> View attachment 30798
> View attachment 30799
> ...



Congrats on the 1 year @Achmat89 - way to go!
Great gift for the 1 year celebration - may it bring you loads of enjoyment for the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Andre said:


> Two years without touching a stinky for me today. After an 80 a day habit. Proud of myself. Thank you fellow members for making this journey so much fun.



Congrats @Andre!!




You avoided a whopping 58,400 cigarettes in the past 2 years. I am sure your lungs are happy about that!

Thank you for playing a big role in making this forum such an amazing place. Always going out of your way to help everyone. And also for all the help you have given me. It is hugely appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/7/15)

Great stuff @Andre keep that counter ticking over.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (7/7/15)

Well done @Achmate89 and @Andre on your significant milestones. And thank you for the help on my journey along the way.

Great going guys.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (7/7/15)

Congratulations @Andre - not just Reonaut pioneer, but also a vaper pioneer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/15)

Congratulations @Andre 

Pioneer of note

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/15)

Congratulations @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)

Congratulations @Achmat89 Proud of you, inspiration for all of us noobs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)

Congratulations @Andre "My role model and mentor", again, thanks to you that I am on this vaping road!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> So the 28th June i turned one, one year vaper and stinky free. Never thought I'd last this long... But thanx to you guys with always keeping this vaping forum interesting and to all the vapers i met that led me to newer avenues into the vaping world.
> Decided to award myself with this
> View attachment 30798
> View attachment 30799
> ...


Lucky you.Got my self an ipv4 and a week or so later this baby arrives.That's the vape world.Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> So the 28th June i turned one, one year vaper and stinky free. Never thought I'd last this long... But thanx to you guys with always keeping this vaping forum interesting and to all the vapers i met that led me to newer avenues into the vaping world.
> Decided to award myself with this
> View attachment 30798
> View attachment 30799
> ...



Nice vape mail, please let us know of your experience with the Velocity RDA clone, very interested to hear your "thoughts" on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Andre said:


> Two years without touching a stinky for me today. After an 80 a day habit. Proud of myself. Thank you fellow members for making this journey so much fun.


Way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (7/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Decided to award myself with this


well done and a good reward.

@Andre aah man from 80 a day to vaping might have saved your live. congrats man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Nice vape mail, please let us know of your experience with the Velocity RDA clone, very interested to hear your "thoughts" on this.



Thank bro, will do. Hopefully receiving it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Thank bro, will do. Hopefully receiving it tomorrow


Congrats on your first year! Those are some great goodies you've treated yourself with, enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (8/7/15)

Oh Oh Oh I just saw now i am on my Vaping Hatric

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/15)

Congratulations @Andre!!! That surly is a BIG achievement!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (11/7/15)

Yay its my vaping birthday...1 year stinky free

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## kimbo (11/7/15)

Grats @Smoke187

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/7/15)

YE Lets add /me there 2

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (11/7/15)

Congrats @Smoke187 .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Yay its my vaping birthday...1 year stinky free




Congrats on the 1 year @Smoke187 !!!
Fantastic achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Willyza said:


> YE Lets add /me there 2




Congrats on the achievement @Willyza 
Great going!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (11/7/15)

Well done guys, great stuff

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/7/15)

Congrats you all! 
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Achmat89 (11/7/15)

Well done @Smoke187 and @Willyza, there is no going back now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Yay its my vaping birthday...1 year stinky free





Willyza said:


> YE Lets add /me there 2




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/15)

Great stuff @Smoke187 and @Willyza! A huge congrats on a fantastic achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (11/7/15)

Two thumbs up to you. After 12 months it will be much easier. I had my 5 year ecig anniversary last week.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Two thumbs up to you. After 12 months it will be much easier. I had my 5 year ecig anniversary last week.



That is epic @Johnny2Puffs !
Good to hear from you again

Well done on the 5 years!
Certainly a long time in vaping terms

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (11/7/15)

Thanks Silver. Isn't there a veteran medal available?


----------



## Silver (11/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks Silver. Isn't there a veteran medal available?



Lol, i dont think so, but will check -


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Two thumbs up to you. After 12 months it will be much easier. I had my 5 year ecig anniversary last week.



Wow that is amazing!! 5 years ago I didn't even know e-cigs excited. 

Well Done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (11/7/15)

Thanks for the medal Silver. Annermarie, I started with a tiny cigarette lookalike that was crap but as I had a chest infection, I could not handle stinkies so had to persevere with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (12/7/15)

WoW @johan I like and Thanks 

Just incase u loose it ,I will hold onto it as well for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks for the medal Silver. Annermarie, I started with a tiny cigarette lookalike that was crap but as I had a chest infection, I could not handle stinkies so had to persevere with it.




Hi @Johnny2Puffs - only a pleasure
There is no "Super Veteran" medal. Maybe we will create one in the future.

However, my attention to detail has led me to a dilemma
Your Profile Info says that you started vaping in June 2011.
That would make it 4 years of vaping, since we are now in 2015.
Is it 4 years or does your profile info need to be adjusted to 2010?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/7/15)

@Silver. I updated my profile last week and noticed my old signature stated "Tobacco free for over 3 years". My Join date is 2013 so I figured that I started with ecigs in 2010.
I have checked my old shop tax records and see that the month of June 2011 was a very bad month. This must have been when I was off sick with the chest infection that made me quit smoking.
I have tried to confirm this by searching for the post where we were discussing who is the longest vaper here and only 1 beat me. I think it was Johan but I cannot find this discussion. 
So you are indeed correct and I retract my statements regarding this.


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> @Silver. I updated my profile last week and noticed my old signature stated "Tobacco free for over 3 years". My Join date is 2013 so I figured that I started with ecigs in 2010.
> I have checked my old shop tax records and see that the month of June 2011 was a very bad month. This must have been when I was off sick with the chest infection that made me quit smoking.
> I have tried to confirm this by searching for the post where we were discussing who is the longest vaper here and only 1 beat me. I think it was Johan but I cannot find this discussion.
> So you are indeed correct and I retract my statements regarding this.



No worries
However long it is - 4 or 5 years - It is a very long time in vaping terms! Still makes you one of the "oldest" few around here.

This post may help solve the riddle  
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/years-of-smoking.t280/page-2#post-4399


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/15)

A bit late to the party but congrats on the big milestone @Andre 

You are a pillar in this community. And thanks for all the help along the way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (15/7/15)

Well done Guys. Awesome achievement .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

My 3 month marker came and went quietly and unnoticed. This morning I realised that yesterday was my 4 month stinky free anniversary. Feels like only yesterday (and a few thousand Rand ago) that I was a total noob posting the most stupid questions   

Thanks for all the support from everyone here.

Special thanks to @Silver @Andre @BumbleBee @zadiac @drew @Derick @Melinda
I appreciate all the advice and countless hours spent on PM's to keep me on track

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (18/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My 3 month marker came and went quietly and unnoticed. This morning I realised that yesterday was my 4 month stinky free anniversary. Feels like only yesterday (and a few thousand Rand ago) that I was a total noob posting the most stupid questions
> 
> Thanks for all the support from everyone here.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Congrats. Time flies when you are enjoying yourself!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My 3 month marker came and went quietly and unnoticed. This morning I realised that yesterday was my 4 month stinky free anniversary. Feels like only yesterday (and a few thousand Rand ago) that I was a total noob posting the most stupid questions
> 
> Thanks for all the support from everyone here.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (18/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My 3 month marker came and went quietly and unnoticed. This morning I realised that yesterday was my 4 month stinky free anniversary. Feels like only yesterday (and a few thousand Rand ago) that I was a total noob posting the most stupid questions
> 
> Thanks for all the support from everyone here.
> 
> ...



Well Done, 4 months and you have a Reo already! Great move


----------



## Silver (18/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My 3 month marker came and went quietly and unnoticed. This morning I realised that yesterday was my 4 month stinky free anniversary. Feels like only yesterday (and a few thousand Rand ago) that I was a total noob posting the most stupid questions
> 
> Thanks for all the support from everyone here.
> 
> ...



Most welcome @Viper_SA 
Cant believe how much youve done in 4 months!
Onward and upward
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (23/7/15)

Logged into facebook today and it reminded me about something 




i've come a long way

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (23/7/15)

almost.....


----------



## Zenooph (27/7/15)

Today I am officially 1 year off the stinkies!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> Today I am officially 1 year off the stinkies!!!!!!!!



Awesome! Best feeling ever! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (27/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> Today I am officially 1 year off the stinkies!!!!!!!!


awesome stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> Today I am officially 1 year off the stinkies!!!!!!!!



Well done @Zenooph !
Marvellous achievement!
Wishing you well for the year ahead


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> Today I am officially 1 year off the stinkies!!!!!!!!


Congrats, an awesome milestone. And those stinkies avoided do pile up after a year - 7300 of them will make a sizable heap.


----------



## Raslin (31/7/15)

Today is my 1 year Vage day. Exactly one year ago I bought a twisp and have never looked back. After 28 years of smoking, 2 packs for the last 10 years.

Thanks to everybody here for the help and encouragement. It's been fun and exciting. I even made it to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Today is my 1 year Vage day. Exactly one year ago I bought a twisp and have never looked back. After 28 years of smoking, 2 packs for the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks to everybody here for the help and encouragement. It's been fun and exciting. I even made it to Reoville.


The best milestone ever . A huge congrats! Here is to the next year - may it be as enjoyable as the first.


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Today is my 1 year Vage day. Exactly one year ago I bought a twisp and have never looked back. After 28 years of smoking, 2 packs for the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks to everybody here for the help and encouragement. It's been fun and exciting. I even made it to Reoville.


Congrats on the 1 year stinky free  a fabulous achievement! You should buy yourself some vaping goodies to celebrate 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (31/7/15)

Today I'm a year and one month of stinkys. Best decision if ever made in my life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Today is my 1 year Vage day. Exactly one year ago I bought a twisp and have never looked back. After 28 years of smoking, 2 packs for the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks to everybody here for the help and encouragement. It's been fun and exciting. I even made it to Reoville.



Congrats! Awesome feeling!


----------



## Raslin (31/7/15)

Thanks guys. It's such an awesome feeling I decided to celebrate with a cyclone and AFC

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Today is my 1 year Vage day. Exactly one year ago I bought a twisp and have never looked back. After 28 years of smoking, 2 packs for the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks to everybody here for the help and encouragement. It's been fun and exciting. I even made it to Reoville.


Woohoo . Well done mate!


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

I see @annemarievdh's 2 Year marker is coming up in a few days

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Raslin said:


> Today is my 1 year Vage day. Exactly one year ago I bought a twisp and have never looked back. After 28 years of smoking, 2 packs for the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks to everybody here for the help and encouragement. It's been fun and exciting. I even made it to Reoville.



Congrats @Raslin !
1 year is a great achievement! Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!
Enjoy the cyclone + afc


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Today I'm a year and one month of stinkys. Best decision if ever made in my life.



Congrats @VapeSnow - i agree!


----------



## VandaL (4/8/15)

Today is one year off the stinkies for me  Started on an IPV2 and Nautilus mini from vapeclub. Although it's been costly a year later its totally worth it. Don't see myself ever going back to cancer sticks. 

The one thing I haven't tried in my journey is a REO.  hint hint

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (4/8/15)

Congrats Dude Well Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (4/8/15)

Well done @VandaL on an awesome achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/8/15)

Congrats @VandaL 

Quite a milestone to achieve!

Well done to one and ALL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/15)

Congrats @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

VandaL said:


> Today is one year off the stinkies for me  Started on an IPV2 and Nautilus mini from vapeclub. Although it's been costly a year later its totally worth it. Don't see myself ever going back to cancer sticks.
> 
> The one thing I haven't tried in my journey is a REO.  hint hint


Awesome milestone. Congrats. Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/8/15)

Congratulations @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 31168​


To all on their great personal achievements ,JOB WELL DONE!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

ET said:


> Logged into facebook today and it reminded me about something
> 
> View attachment 31963
> 
> ...


Yes you have!


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

VandaL said:


> Today is one year off the stinkies for me  Started on an IPV2 and Nautilus mini from vapeclub. Although it's been costly a year later its totally worth it. Don't see myself ever going back to cancer sticks.
> 
> The one thing I haven't tried in my journey is a REO.  hint hint


I'm sure the Vapeing Fairy is listening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

I actually missed my 1 year of stinky free . Well anyway, today I am 1 year and 3 days stinky free and loving it . WOOHOO!! .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## VandaL (5/8/15)

Dubz said:


> I actually missed my 1 year of stinky free . Well anyway, today I am 1 year and 3 days stinky free and loving it . WOOHOO!! .


Congrats @Dubz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

VandaL said:


> Congrats @Dubz


Thanks bro and congrats to you too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (5/8/15)

My first Bumpedy Bump vapemail before I knew there was such a thing 

dat_18mg dough

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/8/15)

Congrats on the 1 year @VandaL
Great stuff and wishing you well for the year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/8/15)

Well done @Dubz on the 1 year!!
Super achievement and may it continue and be plain sailing from here on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/15)

Congratulations @Dubz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Dubz said:


> I actually missed my 1 year of stinky free . Well anyway, today I am 1 year and 3 days stinky free and loving it . WOOHOO!! .


No, you cannot miss such an awesome milestone! Congrats. Here is to the next year - may it be flavourful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

well done @VandaL great achievement indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

well done @Dubz fantastic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (5/8/15)

Congrats guys awsome stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (5/8/15)

Congrats @Durbz, may the vape fairy smile on you for the next year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (7/8/15)

One year baby!!!!!

Where is my pressies guys? Dont hide them now.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## VandaL (7/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> One year baby!!!!!
> 
> Where is my pressies guys? Dont hide them now.....


One year vaping or one year on the forum?  Either way gratz bro speak to @Rob Fisher for pressies


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> One year baby!!!!!
> 
> Where is my pressies guys? Dont hide them now.....


The best milestone! Congrats. Here is to a flavourful next year. Pressie in the post.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> One year baby!!!!!
> 
> Where is my pressies guys? Dont hide them now.....


Woohoo! Congrats man


----------



## GerharddP (7/8/15)

Thanks all. This forum is a life saver... I owe this family a lot... I started on the forum the same day i quit....never again!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (7/8/15)

Congrats @GerharddP .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

@Dubz 
@VandaL
@GerharddP 

2 1 and all w0000t

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Congrats @GerharddP 
Well done on the 1 year without smokes. 
You are a champ!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/8/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @GerharddP
> Well done on the 1 year without smokes.
> You are a champ!!!
> 
> View attachment 33165


Thank you VERY much guys!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (8/8/15)

Congrats @GerharddP .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/15)

I have 2 years

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I have 2 years


Congratulations!! Well done 


You must be all like....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Congratulations!! Well done
> 
> 
> You must be all like....


I'm all like 
At the moment

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I have 2 years


Congrats, @annemarievdh - time flies. Great sharing your journey with you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/15)

Andre said:


> Congrats, @annemarievdh - time flies. Great sharing your journey with you.



Thanx, cant belive its been 2 years already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Congratulations @annemarievdh .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

@Oliver Barry - I just noticed you went past your 1 year vaping milestone!

Congratulations!!!
That is amazing
And around the time of the "Eye on the cloud" photo in the Monster Kayfun VapeKing giveaway competition...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

No ways @Silver.... I didnt even realize!

Thanks for the medal man, really, this journey has been one of the best I have ever experienced!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> No ways @Silver.... I didnt even realize!
> 
> Thanks for the medal man, really, this journey has been one of the best I have ever experienced!!!



No prob 

I bet if someone told you 2 years ago that in 2015 you would have stopped smoking for a year and have had a great time doing it - you would not have believed them 

Well done - 

and that is what this is all about!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

hahaha @Silver I probably would have told them to lay off grand dad's cough medicine....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (10/8/15)

Dubz said:


> I actually missed my 1 year of stinky free . Well anyway, today I am 1 year and 3 days stinky free and loving it . WOOHOO!! .


Way to go @Dubz. I can't even remember mine though it's been about a yr.and a half.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

Well done @Dubz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Nice avatar @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

Im proud... I want the world to know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/15)

Congrats @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Im proud... I want the world to know!



And so you should be

Despite it being a great experience and journey, one sometimes forgets all the time, effort and money that goes into this. Not to mention all the anticipation and frustration.


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

Thanks @BumbleBee 

That made me hose! hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> That made me hose! hahaha


You're very welcome


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Silver said:


> And so you should be
> 
> Despite it being a great experience and journey, one sometimes forgets all the time, effort and money that goes into this. Not to mention all the anticipation and frustration.



Agreed @Silver, but if i think about how much money i spent on Cigarettes for the past 15 years, the amount of money i have spent on vaping is but a drop in the ocean.... Granted it has taken me a while to find my prefered vape, but so what, it has been so much fun. Also, the community. When you see someone smoking in their car in the traffic, you dont almost leap from your car and go "Hey bro, you smoking Peter Styvesant, Thats awesome man", as you do with vaping... 

I just love all of this, and it has become a part of me... 

Mad love for everyone that has helped me get here today, and yes, that includes every single person on this forum!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Agreed @Silver, but if i think about how much money i spent on Cigarettes for the past 15 years, the amount of money i have spent on vaping is but a drop in the ocean.... Granted it has taken me a while to find my prefered vape, but so what, it has been so much fun. Also, the community. When you see someone smoking in their car in the traffic, you dont almost leap from your car and go "Hey bro, you smoking Peter Styvesant, Thats awesome man", as you do with vaping...
> 
> I just love all of this, and it has become a part of me...
> 
> Mad love for everyone that has helped me get here today, and yes, that includes every single person on this forum!



Champion post
So true

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/8/15)

Congratulations @Oliver Barry .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (11/8/15)

Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/8/15)

hey 


First, today is my 1 year VapeVersary!!!! Having attempted to quit smoking many times, many different ways (cold turkey included), this is quite an accomplishment. I was a pack a day smoker for almost 10 years before vaping. I stopped a few times, sometimes for as long as a few months but always came crawling back, usually after drinking, work stress or something the likes of.


As far as health goes, I can say this... Since the day I bought my first setup I have not touched a single cigarette. My results (so far) are:


My sense of smell and taste almost immediately returned, within a couple of days.

My heart rate has gone down substantially from an average of 87-90 bpm to about 70-75 bpm. It has been as low as 65 when at rest, and I expect it will drop further as time goes on.

My heartbeat is regular again. When I was smoking I got to the point that about every 5th beat my heart would skip a beat; it was noticeable to me and made me nervous. Not anymore. It's like clockwork now.

My breathing is regular, especially at night. I would often have a tight chest and could hear that my airways were obstructed that I could almost whistle as I lay in bed. Subsequently I would land up holding my breath every few seconds and then taking bigger gasps of air. There were many occasions I was shaken awake by the gf because she was unsure if I had died or was just unconsciously holding my breath in.

I sleep better at night. No more waking up and coughing my head off, and no more waking up to light a cigarette in my sleep (yes, I actually did this). I would go and hang half of my body out the window to have a smoke otherwise I couldn’t fall off to sleep again.

When I wake in the morning, my lungs are much clearer. I used to wake up and cough for about 10-20 minutes, sometimes to the point that it felt my lungs were on fire and my airways had swollen up; I couldn't breathe without sounding like I was dying. I would wake each morning, irrespective of the weather and go stand outside and have a smoke before doing anything. Hasn't happened once since I started vaping.

I no longer have to sneak off to the garage to go "look for my phone charger" in the car boot

In general I haven’t had any cases of flu or colds, and when I did get sick it was not longer than for 2 days. The vaping acts like a natural anti-biotic!

I can walk up a flight of stairs without collapsing!

My GF is happier with my, how shall I say, "Performance". Fellas, for those of you who didn't know, a happy wife = a happy life... Trust me on this one.


As far as other benefits it's the normal stuff:


The house doesn't stink of cigarettes. Normally I didn't smoke anywhere in the house other than the garage or bathroom but we all know how cigarette smoke can migrate.

No ashtrays to deal with and no stompies littered all of the garage and in the gutters (I would flick it onto the roof)

Empty cigarette boxes in my car are a thing of the past! I’m really sure the car wash attendants thought I had a serious problem. Especially if the car missed its weekly appointment.

I can "stealth" vape anywhere... try that with cigarettes.

My clothes don't smell like an ashtray.

My car smells much better and no longer has little bits of ashes all over the place that made their way back in the window when flicking them.

BUT.... the biggest advantage of me quitting smoking was finding this forum 

I have grown to find real friends here all who share a common interest and I wouldn’t trade that for anything else. You guys have really brought out a better side of me and for that I am forever grateful.

So all in all, it's been a grand-slam home run for me. I'm about to be 28 and I'm happy with the change I've made thus far. Have already dropped my nicotine level to an eight of what I started with and it hasn't really bothered me. Hell even if I do get down to zero nicotine, I will still probably be vaping just because I like going through the motions.


Anyway, rock on and keep up the good work! I'll go ahead and dedicate this cloud to all of you guys who have helped me on this journey... Cheers!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Congratulations @shaunnadan on the 1 year!

Great achievement

And thank you for the detailed post about all the benefits to vaping 1 year in. 
That was brilliant!!
Those contemplating whether they should start vaping should read that post. 
I have bookmarked it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> 
> First, today is my 1 year VapeVersary!!!! Having attempted to quit smoking many times, many different ways (cold turkey included), this is quite an accomplishment. I was a pack a day smoker for almost 10 years before vaping. I stopped a few times, sometimes for as long as a few months but always came crawling back, usually after drinking, work stress or something the likes of.
> ...


Congrats on the huge milestone. I think most of us can perfectly relate to your story - all of it! Best of all - it has been a great pleasure to be part of your journey and admire your invaluable and selfless contributions. I salute you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/8/15)

Congratulations @shaunnadan


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

Silver said:


> And so you should be
> 
> Despite it being a great experience and journey, one sometimes forgets all the time, effort and money that goes into this. Not to mention all the anticipation and frustration.


To all the members celebrating milestones ,CONGRATULATIONS! Sorry I'm late.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (17/8/15)

@shaunnadan Nice 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/8/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan


----------



## annemarievdh (17/8/15)

@Willyza dit you see your counter today

1 year, 1 month, 1 day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> @Willyza dit you see your counter today
> 
> 1 year, 1 month, 1 day


Does that make it a Willy Nelson? 

Grats @Willyza

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike (17/8/15)

@BumbleBee does 5k posts count as a milestone?


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/15)

Mike said:


> @BumbleBee does 5k posts count as a milestone?


Nah, it's just means I talk a lot of kak

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike (18/8/15)

@BumbleBee and sadly that's not news

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (18/8/15)

Na just full of Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Nice 5000 there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/9/15)

6 months stinky free today ...
got this bad boy this morning.

Awarded: Today at 07:14
*Dedicated Member*

Thanks to all the guys here for guiding me along a flavorful and cloudy journey thats enabled me to run after my 2 year old and possibly give me a few more years with her at the end of my life. 

Vape on !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (12/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> 6 months stinky free today ...
> got this bad boy this morning.
> 
> Awarded: Today at 07:14
> ...


Congrats, a great milestone to reach. Here is to the next 6 months!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> 6 months stinky free today ...
> got this bad boy this morning.
> 
> Awarded: Today at 07:14
> ...



What an achievement man, good on you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> 6 months stinky free today ...
> got this bad boy this morning.
> 
> Awarded: Today at 07:14
> ...



Congrats @BuzzGlo 
Way to go!
Loved your post and what you said

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> 6 months stinky free today ...
> got this bad boy this morning.
> 
> Awarded: Today at 07:14
> ...


Congrats @BuzzGlo 

Here's to the next 6 months

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/9/15)

Nice 1 @BuzzGlo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/9/15)

Hit one year on the 04.09.2015 so happy

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

dr phil said:


> Hit one year on the 04.09.2015 so happy


Well done and congrats @dr phil


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Congrats @dr phil !!
Great achievement!!!




Wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

Not an award winning Milestone but 1 month ago around this time I had my last smoke....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Not an award winning Milestone but 1 month ago around this time I had my last smoke....


The first month is always the hardest imo, well done on getting this far @Nick, should be plain sailing from here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Not an award winning Milestone but 1 month ago around this time I had my last smoke....



Congrats @Nick
You doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/9/15)

nice @Nick well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Not an award winning Milestone but 1 month ago around this time I had my last smoke....


Imho 1 month is the most award worthy of them all. You have now done the hard yards and your taste is nearly fully recovered. From here on in it is fun and flavour. Congrats. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Not an award winning Milestone but 1 month ago around this time I had my last smoke


well done.if you where smoking 20 a day you saved your lungs from 600 stinkies, bet you that sounds a whole lot better now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (25/9/15)

One year today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> One year today!


Congrats @Jaco De Bruyn . An awesome achievement. Here is to the next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> One year today!


a huuge congrats to you may you go from strength to strength and year to year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> a huuge congrats to you may you go from strength to strength and year to year


lol one dumb rating that's a first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> lol one dumb rating that's a first


Lol, probably a slip of the finger from @Nick - happens quit frequently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, probably a slip of the finger from @Nick - happens quit frequently.


i know i done it before as well i don't take it personal at all hence the

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick (25/9/15)

Lmao ... how did that happen I am on tap talk. ..sorryyy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> One year today!


Congrats @Jaco De Bruyn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/15)

@Eequinox / @Nick I've fixed the rating for you guys

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Eequinox / @Nick I've fixed the rating for you guys


he he


----------



## Willyza (25/9/15)

@Eequinox 
@Nick


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

Willyza said:


> @Eequinox
> @Nick


just love that avatar !!!!!!


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> One year today!



Big congrats to you @Jaco De Bruyn !
Marvellous achievement!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/15)

Well done @Jaco De Bruyn !
Great stuff on the 1 year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (29/9/15)

Four Years Today.....

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Marechal said:


> Four Years Today.....


Wow, you must have experienced the pioneering stages. Love the "Analog Survivor"! Congrats.


----------



## ET (29/9/15)

Nice going dude, awesome stuff


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/10/15)

Forgot about this, was 2 years near the end of last month. 
Not sure I saved any money though, but my lungs are happy.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Forgot about this, was 2 years near the end of last month.
> Not sure I saved any money though, but my lungs are happy.


Lekka my china! I am 3 ahead of you, over 5 years now ...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Forgot about this, was 2 years near the end of last month.
> Not sure I saved any money though, but my lungs are happy.


Nicely done .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/10/15)

capetocuba said:


> Lekka my china! I am 3 ahead of you, over 5 years now ... arty:


Thanks. Congrats on 5yrs. Its nice having ou ballies like you to look up to Uncle @capetocuba

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Forgot about this, was 2 years near the end of last month.
> Not sure I saved any money though, but my lungs are happy.


Congrats @Gazzacpt. Not in our wildest dreams more than 2 years ago!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/10/15)

Andre said:


> Congrats @Gazzacpt. Not in our wildest dreams more than 2 years ago!


Thanks. Yip I never thought I would never be able to stop smoking. Tried numerous times and then this vape thing happened oh and thanks for the intro into reos I'll never forget that 24 mg hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks. Yip I never thought I would never be able to stop smoking. Tried numerous times and then this vape thing happened oh and thanks for the intro into reos I'll never forget that 24 mg hit.


Lol, can you imagine my 36 mg from a MPT3 to Reo! Immediately went to 24 mg, then 18 and now 12.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/15)

Marechal said:


> Four Years Today.....



Congrats @Marechal
4 years! Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/15)

capetocuba said:


> Lekka my china! I am 3 ahead of you, over 5 years now ...



That makes you an extreme veteran here @capetocuba !
Congrats on the 5 years
Big respect

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Forgot about this, was 2 years near the end of last month.
> Not sure I saved any money though, but my lungs are happy.



Congrats @Gazzacpt !
Great achievement!
All the best for the next 2 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (5/10/15)

Im 15 months Stinky free today
And also converted 2 more smokers to vapers this week...Feel like a VapeKing rep sold 2 subox mini kits & extras this week for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox (5/10/15)

Rudi said:


> Im 15 months Stinky free today
> And also converted 2 more smokers to vapers this week...Feel like a VapeKing rep sold 2 subox mini kits & extras this week for you


lol big grats


----------



## Eequinox (5/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> lol big grats


cool looking at this i see its my 3 month milestone today as well wow that was fast !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rudi (5/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> cool looking at this i see its my 3 month milestone today as well wow that was fast !


Gratz man!!


----------



## BumbleBee (5/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi and @Eequinox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Rudi said:


> Im 15 months Stinky free today
> And also converted 2 more smokers to vapers this week...Feel like a VapeKing rep sold 2 subox mini kits & extras this week for you



Well done @Rudi - that is great!
Going strong. Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> cool looking at this i see its my 3 month milestone today as well wow that was fast !



Well done @Eequinox 
You are right, time has flown. 
Well done on the 3 months. Wishing you all the best from here on


----------



## Eequinox (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> Well done @Eequinox
> You are right, time has flown.
> Well done on the 3 months. Wishing you all the best from here on


thanks i do appreciate it all due to all the help and support on the forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (16/10/15)

I thought a thread on Milestones reached would be positive especially to aid Noob Vapers and those going through a challenging time. Also, I am sure like me, everyone is really proud when they achieve a milestone set that seemed impossible at the start!

I will kick off:

Today marks my first month analogue FREE! I am really excited! I have been counting down the days this last week until finally today arrived where I can say: "I have not smoked a cigarette for a month."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

argief said:


> I thought a thread on Milestones reached would be positive especially to aid Noob Vapers and those going through a challenging time. Also, I am sure like me, everyone is really proud when they achieve a milestone set that seemed impossible at the start!
> 
> I will kick off:
> 
> Today marks my first month analogue FREE! I am really excited! I have been counting down the days this last week until finally today arrived where I can say: "I have not smoked a cigarette for a month."


That is a huge, huge milestone. Congrats.
PS: We do have a milestones thread here - maybe the mods can move these posts there if you are ok with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/10/15)

Congrats on staying off the stinkies .


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

Congrats @argief, the first month is always the toughest milestone, well done 

PS. Your post has been moved to this thread


----------



## Silver (18/10/15)

argief said:


> I thought a thread on Milestones reached would be positive especially to aid Noob Vapers and those going through a challenging time. Also, I am sure like me, everyone is really proud when they achieve a milestone set that seemed impossible at the start!
> 
> I will kick off:
> 
> Today marks my first month analogue FREE! I am really excited! I have been counting down the days this last week until finally today arrived where I can say: "I have not smoked a cigarette for a month."



Comgrats @argief !
Super achievement. First month is definitely the most challenging. 
All the best from here on. Hoping its plain sailing

PS - love your signature  hehe


----------



## Willyza (18/10/15)

@argief Nice 1


----------



## kimbo (28/10/15)

​
Congrats on your two year celibration @Silver it is an awesome milestone and an inspiration to all of us, hope you have a special juice to vape on this special day, here is to the next ten

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 37929​
> Congrats on your two year celibration @Silver it is an awesome milestone and an inspiration to all of us, hope you have a special juice to vape on this special day, here is to the next ten



Thanks so much @kimbo!
Much appreciated. You are right, it is indeed an awesome milestone. I can't believe it myself. 
I have Blackbird with a bit of Bobas Bounty in rotation today and am happy about that

Have a very busy day today on the work front unfortunately, but will enjoy the vapes today nonetheless.

PS - i moved your post here to not clutter the competition thread too much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/10/15)

Congrats @Silver. Here is to the next 2 years and your very best of company!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (28/10/15)

Congrats @Silver 

My word, how time has flown.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/15)

Congrats Hi Ho @Silver! You are awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/15)

congrats @Silver 
awesome achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/15)

Congratulations on your 2 Year milestone @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)

Congrats @Silver! Its so awesome to see the successes on here  And I know I will do it too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/10/15)

Congratulations @Silver two years and counting :thumb right:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/10/15)

Congrats @Silver .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/15)

Thanks so much for the wishes guys

Sorry for the late response, been an absolute crazy day with meetings and presentations.
Really bad luck for me to be so busy on this very special day. But i thought about the forum many times!

Thanks for the kind words @Andre. Aside for the vaping, the best part about this forum for me is the company and great vape friends i have made - long may it continue

@vaalboy, you are right, my word how time has flown. Feels like yesterday chatting to you on the phone in May14 discussing the best way to coil and wick the RM2. Thanks for the message

@Wyvern , thanks for the message - you most certainly will do it too! 

And to all the rest of you, thanks for making my experience here so great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

congrats on the HUGE milestone will have to buy you a beer at the vape meet


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/11/15)

I have just realised I have been stinkie free for 2 years and 3 days... Wooohoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I have just realised I have been stinkie free for 2 years and 3 days... Wooohoo


Huge congrats to you that's one heck of a huge milestone may you go from strength to strength


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I have just realised I have been stinkie free for 2 years and 3 days... Wooohoo


Awesome milestone. Congrats. Here is to the next two years! May the twins grow up quickly and your joose business go from strength to strength!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I have just realised I have been stinkie free for 2 years and 3 days... Wooohoo


Congrats!


----------



## Silver (13/11/15)

Congrats on the 2 years @Zeki Hilmi 
Great achievement!
All the best for the years ahead

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/11/15)

Thanks guys...Really chuffed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (14/11/15)

Not much of a milestone *3 months* and not one cigarette.
One thing I can say about vaping - it's a heck of a lot more FUN than smoking 

Dave

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (14/11/15)

big grats on that amazing how the time flies and one very addictive hobby lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

DaveH said:


> Not much of a milestone *3 months* and not one cigarette.
> One thing I can say about vaping - it's a heck of a lot more FUN than smoking
> 
> Dave



Congrats @DaveH 
A great milestone actually! - because the first few months are the most challenging
Well done and you are so right about vaping being more fun
All the best for your coming months!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

DaveH said:


> Not much of a milestone *3 months* and not one cigarette.
> One thing I can say about vaping - it's a heck of a lot more FUN than smoking
> 
> Dave



Just a headsup @DaveH, if you are free on the 28th Nov, come to the VapeMeet
Will be a fun time and a great way to try out lots of juices and gear as welll as meet other vaping enthusiasts.
Here's the thread with all the details:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (14/11/15)

Officially 4 months and 4 days. Stinky free and a proud Reonaut.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (14/11/15)

Petrus said:


> Officially 4 months and 4 days. Stinky free and a proud Reonaut.


Way to go! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/11/15)

Nice 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Petrus said:


> Officially 4 months and 4 days. Stinky free and a proud Reonaut.



Congrats @Petrus 
Great stuff! Wishing you well for the months ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (10/12/15)

Good day my fellow vapers. Today I am officially 5 months an active Vapor and stinky freee..Hooohaaa

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Good day my fellow vapers. Today I am officially 5 months an active Vapor and stinky freee..Hooohaaa


Way to go! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (10/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Good day my fellow vapers. Today I am officially 5 months an active Vapor and stinky freee..Hooohaaa


Stick with it brother, you will not regret. Well done.


----------



## Redeemer (10/12/15)

Today marks 8 months since I quit the Smokes.
Initially it was one day at a time, now the months just seem to fly by

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Today marks 8 months since I quit the Smokes.
> Initially it was one day at a time, now the months just seem to fly by


And the mods and tanks fly in at the same rate! Congrats, here is to the next 8 months!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/15)

Congrats @Petrus on the 5 months! Great going!

And well done @Redeemer on 8 months! Andre is right, the vape equipment is rolling in at a big pace. Perhaps you need a Rolo for each month


----------



## Flash696 (11/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Good day my fellow vapers. Today I am officially 5 months an active Vapor and stinky freee..Hooohaaa


 Thats awesome! Well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vapegerm (13/12/15)

Waaaaaahoooooooo!!! Today is my one year stinky free......

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

vapegerm said:


> Waaaaaahoooooooo!!! Today is my one year stinky free......


Congrats, an awesome milestone. Here is the the next 365 days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/12/15)

@vapegerm 

Well Done 
its a nice feeling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flash696 (13/12/15)

vapegerm said:


> Waaaaaahoooooooo!!! Today is my one year stinky free......


Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

vapegerm said:


> Waaaaaahoooooooo!!! Today is my one year stinky free......



Bog congrats @vapegerm! 
Great achievement and woshing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/15)

All the Two's for me today! 
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/1/16)

My My how time flies only noticed last night i have passed my 6 month stinky free milestone 

So much has happened in this period of time just want to say thanks to all you guys and an honorary mention to @Silver @Rob @Lim

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Willyza (13/1/16)

Nice 1 Guys............


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

Eequinox said:


> My My how time flies only noticed last night i have passed my 6 month stinky free milestone
> 
> So much has happened in this period of time just want to say thanks to all you guys and an honorary mention to @Silver @Rob @Lim
> View attachment 43066


Well done @Eequinox


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Congrats on the 6 months @Eequinox !
Great achievement

You are right that time has flown fast. 
Thanks for being a great part of this community


----------



## Willyza (14/1/16)

Nice start @Eequinox


----------



## Metal Liz (14/1/16)

Congrats on the 6mnths @Eequinox!!! Keep going strong!


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

Eequinox said:


> My My how time flies only noticed last night i have passed my 6 month stinky free milestone
> 
> So much has happened in this period of time just want to say thanks to all you guys and an honorary mention to @Silver @Rob @Lim
> View attachment 43066


Well done. I'm on day 12

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Well done. I'm on day 12



Keep it up @shaun patrick 
That would make it about 16 days today?


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

4 months today!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> 4 months today!!!


Congrats, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> 4 months today!!!


Woohoo!


----------



## Nightwalker (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> Keep it up @shaun patrick
> That would make it about 16 days today?


That's right. Not as impressive as the other guys, but rocking the clouds away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/1/16)

Whoop whoop I'm back up to 5 months again!!! Time flies when you're happily drifting away on a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Whoop whoop I'm back up to 5 months again!!! Time flies when you're happily drifting away on a vape cloud


This makes me so happy 

Well done Lizzy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (18/1/16)

well done and I assume you feel a lot better for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Metal Liz said:


> Whoop whoop I'm back up to 5 months again!!! Time flies when you're happily drifting away on a vape cloud



Well done @Metal Liz 
Great going. Keep it up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flash696 (18/1/16)

Eequinox said:


> My My how time flies only noticed last night i have passed my 6 month stinky free milestone
> 
> So much has happened in this period of time just want to say thanks to all you guys and an honorary mention to @Silver @Rob @Lim
> View attachment 43066


 Congrats! What an awesome achievement. How time flies when you're having fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## montezuma (26/1/16)

Two year's off the stinkies yesterday. Nautilus mini was the tank that got me vaping permanent and this site. Using a VTC mini with Kanger subtank, Tron and Aspire Triton at present. Also dropped from 18mg nic to 3 mg over the past month. Can now rebuild coils for subtank and Tron. Triton RBA is a pain...builds are good, flavour is harsh in the throat. A BIG Thanks to the guys on this site...reading your posts has helped tremendously over these past 2 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/16)

montezuma said:


> Two year's off the stinkies yesterday. Nautilus mini was the tank that got me vaping permanent and this site. Using a VTC mini with Kanger subtank, Tron and Aspire Triton at present. Also dropped from 18mg nic to 3 mg over the past month. Can now rebuild coils for subtank and Tron. Triton RBA is a pain...builds are good, flavour is harsh in the throat. A BIG Thanks to the guys on this site...reading your posts has helped tremendously over these past 2 years.


Well done @montezuma


----------



## Andre (26/1/16)

montezuma said:


> Two year's off the stinkies yesterday. Nautilus mini was the tank that got me vaping permanent and this site. Using a VTC mini with Kanger subtank, Tron and Aspire Triton at present. Also dropped from 18mg nic to 3 mg over the past month. Can now rebuild coils for subtank and Tron. Triton RBA is a pain...builds are good, flavour is harsh in the throat. A BIG Thanks to the guys on this site...reading your posts has helped tremendously over these past 2 years.


. Wow, that is a huge drop in nic in just a month. Happy vaping.


----------



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

Just over 8 months smoke free here 

I gave up the stinkies on my birthday when i found out i got hired for my first real full time job 

Decided it was time to change my life around, new job, new beginnings and because it was my birthday i wasn't getting any younger!

After the interview at Mugg&Bean, and being told the job is mine, i went down to VapeMob in bellville and got me an EgoOne kit and never looked back.


Now i have progressed to Sigelei's and Reuleaux's, but i am still a healthier and more energetic man!



Thank you to everyone here for all the advice and all the amazing vendors for always being understanding and helping where they can!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## montezuma (26/1/16)

Andre said:


> . Wow, that is a huge drop in nic in just a month. Happy vaping.


I was actually amazed how easy it was to drop the nic strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/1/16)

2 years today.
This year the anniversary gift will be a SX Mini M class.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> 2 years today.
> This year the anniversary gift will be a SX Mini M class.


Congrats and well done. A milestone of note.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (28/1/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> 2 years today.
> This year the anniversary gift will be a SX Mini M class.


Great achievement brother, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (28/1/16)

Passed my 7 week milestone yesterday - this thread is my motivator!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BibbyBubbly (28/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Passed my 7 week milestone yesterday - this thread is my motivator!


9 months stinky free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Passed my 7 week milestone yesterday - this thread is my motivator!


Great stuff. You have now done the hard yards. From here on in it is only flavour for Africa. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (28/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> 9 months stinky free



Thanks for the motivation @BibbyBubbly - I'll get there too, you will see


----------



## BibbyBubbly (28/1/16)

Yes you will @Greyz, once you are hooked on vaping you never stop. Only problem is I don't think I have ever been this broke! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (28/1/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. You have now done the hard yards. From here on in it is only flavour for Africa. Well done.



Thanks @Andre - my juice nic levels are now majority 1.5mg or 0mg, it's all about the taste now!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (28/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Yes you will @Greyz, once you are hooked on vaping you never stop. Only problem is I don't think I have ever been this broke! LOL



Man do I feel your pain! In the 7 weeks I'm off syinkies I have bought 2 mods (eVic mini and RX200), 2 tanks (TFV4 Full and Cubis), 8 batteries (3x25R's, 3xLG Brownies, 1xLG HE2 and 1xNitecore), numerous coils for the eVic, 2 sleeves for the eVic, a couple drip tips, Kanthal wire, SS wire, Bacon cotton and lots of juices. Convert the monies to Smokes and it could probably buy me 6 onths of stinkies.
Would I do it again, hell yes! (maybe buy less high nic juice next time - got some 18mg and 12mg juices wasting away)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/16)

Congratulations people!

Just popped 18 months a few days ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (28/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Congratulations people!
> 
> Just popped 18 months a few days ago



Brilliant Mate, congrats and well done. Got one month myself to join you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Congratulations people!
> 
> Just popped 18 months a few days ago


Great stuff man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/1/16)

Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dubz (30/1/16)

johan said:


> Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.


Nicely done. Keep going .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (30/1/16)

johan said:


> Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.



Excellent Stuff brother @johan, big thumbs up, no going back now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (31/1/16)

johan said:


> Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.


Well done @johan!

I also hit the 2 year mark on Thursday

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (31/1/16)

thekeeperza said:


> Well done @johan!
> 
> I also hit the 2 year mark on Thursday


Well done man!


----------



## Andre (31/1/16)

johan said:


> Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.





thekeeperza said:


> Well done @johan!
> 
> I also hit the 2 year mark on Thursday


Believe it! Congrats @johan and @thekeeperza

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

johan said:


> Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.



Good one Ω @johan! What a good feeling passing a milestone like this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

+1 for @thekeeperza as well! Congrats!


----------



## Satans_Stick (31/1/16)

Hit the 1 year mark today  and it's been epic so far.
Shout out to @Oliver Barry for showing me the world of vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

montezuma said:


> Two year's off the stinkies yesterday. Nautilus mini was the tank that got me vaping permanent and this site. Using a VTC mini with Kanger subtank, Tron and Aspire Triton at present. Also dropped from 18mg nic to 3 mg over the past month. Can now rebuild coils for subtank and Tron. Triton RBA is a pain...builds are good, flavour is harsh in the throat. A BIG Thanks to the guys on this site...reading your posts has helped tremendously over these past 2 years.



Well done @montezuma on a major achievement!!
Congratulations. Wishing you well for the next 2 years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Just over 8 months smoke free here
> 
> I gave up the stinkies on my birthday when i found out i got hired for my first real full time job
> 
> ...



Congrats @Jebula999 - well done on the 8 months- great story about new beginnings!
Onward and upward

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> 2 years today.
> This year the anniversary gift will be a SX Mini M class.



Congrats @Snape of Vape !
Marvellous achievement!
And thanks for staying in touch despite your relocation out of Hogwarts


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Passed my 7 week milestone yesterday - this thread is my motivator!



Go for it @Greyz 
Keep it up - you are through the toughest part !


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> 9 months stinky free



Congrats on the 9 months @BibbyBubbly 

1 year is coming soon!!


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Man do I feel your pain! In the 7 weeks I'm off syinkies I have bought 2 mods (eVic mini and RX200), 2 tanks (TFV4 Full and Cubis), 8 batteries (3x25R's, 3xLG Brownies, 1xLG HE2 and 1xNitecore), numerous coils for the eVic, 2 sleeves for the eVic, a couple drip tips, Kanthal wire, SS wire, Bacon cotton and lots of juices. Convert the monies to Smokes and it could probably buy me 6 onths of stinkies.
> Would I do it again, hell yes! (maybe buy less high nic juice next time - got some 18mg and 12mg juices wasting away)



Don't stress about the higher spending @Greyz 
Its but a mere fraction of what you would have to pay to treat a smoking related illness...

Regarding the high nic juices, you can blend them with PG/VG to reduce their strength. While the flavour may drop off, with some juices it works very well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Congratulations people!
> 
> Just popped 18 months a few days ago



Super @n0ugh7_zw !
Congrats man!
2 years in your sights...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

johan said:


> Unbelievable - just hit the 2 year mark +59h.



Oh, this is marvellous @johan
Big congrats to you! Give that man a bells!

And a special thank you for all your support and amazing contributions here on ECIGSSSA over the years. Humour included! And for staying in touch from the emerald isle. (go raibh maith agat)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

thekeeperza said:


> Well done @johan!
> 
> I also hit the 2 year mark on Thursday



My goodness its two year vapeaversary time for many of the "old timers"
Congrats @thekeeperza !! 
Great to see you here - now we need another awesome exotic craft beer pic!


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Satans_Stick said:


> Hit the 1 year mark today  and it's been epic so far.
> Shout out to @Oliver Barry for showing me the world of vaping



That is just super @Satans_Stick - congratulations!
1 year is an epic milestone. Well done and wishing you all the best from here on.
See you at the meet on 5 March. Bring your wolf and lets blow some clouds

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/16)

Satans_Stick said:


> Hit the 1 year mark today  and it's been epic so far.
> Shout out to @Oliver Barry for showing me the world of vaping


Congrats. An awesome milestone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (31/1/16)

Satans_Stick said:


> Hit the 1 year mark today  and it's been epic so far.
> Shout out to @Oliver Barry for showing me the world of vaping


Congrats @Satans_Stick .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (31/1/16)

Hells yeah!
By the way, I feel that there should be a cloud blowing emoji. Just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/16)

Satans_Stick said:


> Hells yeah!
> By the way, I feel that there should be a cloud blowing emoji. Just saying



Tell us what juice you are vaping on your one year vapeaversary @Satans_Stick


----------



## Satans_Stick (31/1/16)

Vaping on Creamy Clouds - Creamy Lemon Biscuits (seriously my favourite at the momemt)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

OH *WOW *a lot of epic milestones achieved by a few of you!  Congrats to @johan @Satans_Stick @n0ugh7_zw @BibbyBubbly @Greyz @Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (31/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Snape of Vape !
> Marvellous achievement!
> And thanks for staying in touch despite your relocation out of Hogwarts
> 
> View attachment 44520



Haha, my owl does some long distance travelling now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (31/1/16)

Motivation material in abundance here.... Congrats and thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/16)

A slightly different milestone... just passed the 15,000 posts mark... do I talk too much?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A slightly different milestone... just passed the 15,000 posts mark... do I talk too much?
> View attachment 45446


Congrats Rob 

And no, you talk just the right amount

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A slightly different milestone... just passed the 15,000 posts mark... do I talk too much?
> View attachment 45446


I was just wondering how many of those posts are due to Vape Mail!! You must have a crap load full of stuff! LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A slightly different milestone... just passed the 15,000 posts mark... do I talk too much?
> View attachment 45446


WOW.WOW.WOW....well done Rob. Your posts are great and very informative

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

Congrats Rob! 15K posts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A slightly different milestone... just passed the 15,000 posts mark... do I talk too much?
> View attachment 45446


Nope, especially not enough facts given in your Lounge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/2/16)

Nah, it's all those 'out and about' posts... Just imagine how much it could have been if he spent all that time behind a keyboard instead 

P.S. Congratz @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (9/2/16)

@Rob Fisher you just give a new meaning to "Verbal Diarrhea" - but NO! you don't talk too much - we all like your postings; all legible and never too k@k  - hope to see another 15000.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (9/2/16)

Day 38 cig free for me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Day 38 cig free for me


Stay strong and vape on brother!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Day 38 cig free for me


Nice! Well done man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (9/2/16)

@Alex , could not help noticing...must be some milestone: 1 11 1

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh (9/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Day 38 cig free for me


Well done man, keep it up. At the early stages every day is a milestone! I'm also in the early stages, but my how quickly this hobby pulls one in! Just over 2 months ago I was toking on a Vape-O kit from TakeAlota kak. Now we're vaping on dual twisted claptons!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (10/2/16)

Hello my friends. My current status is as follow :

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (10/2/16)

Petrus said:


> Hello my friends. My current status is as follow :
> View attachment 45535



Congrats, 8months is a long time off the stinkies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoddieJ (12/2/16)

Hey All, just dropping a note to say that I am proud to have reached my 1yr anniversary being stinky free...  Thanks to allof U guys n gals on the forum...   for being such awesome company...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

Well done Roddie!


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

RoddieJ said:


> Hey All, just dropping a note to say that I am proud to have reached my 1yr anniversary being stinky free...  Thanks to allof U guys n gals on the forum...   for being such awesome company...



Hip hip hoorah!!! 

Nicely done buddy


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

RoddieJ said:


> Hey All, just dropping a note to say that I am proud to have reached my 1yr anniversary being stinky free...  Thanks to allof U guys n gals on the forum...   for being such awesome company...


Congrats....a huge milestone


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

well done everyone, vaping really makes it easy to quit stinkies <-- thanks to the people that invented vaping and made it so much fun, I have been off stinkies for approximately 2 years and 10 months, April will be my 3 year anniversary. On a side note I have also started working out more intensely this year, which makes the non-smoking even better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/16)

RoddieJ said:


> Hey All, just dropping a note to say that I am proud to have reached my 1yr anniversary being stinky free...  Thanks to allof U guys n gals on the forum...   for being such awesome company...



Well done @RoddieJ
Great achievement!!!
All the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/2/16)

Well done @RoddieJ - thanks for being an inspiration to those of us that recently quit!
Keep at it bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (13/2/16)

Two months clean!I feel so much healthier and I don't snap at people as much,plus my fiance doesn't say I stink anymore  congrats to the rest of you too,we are all proof that vaping is an excellent tool for quitting cigs

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/2/16)

Hey everyone

Celebrating 1 year of being stinkie free.
So happy and so glad to be part of this amazing Forum. The journey has been incredible, thank you so much to everyone for your input and help.

Vape on my brothers and sisters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/2/16)

Congrats @Smoky Jordan 
That is a fine achievement!!
All the best from here on




PS - I moved your post to this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Celebrating 1 year of being stinkie free.
> So happy and so glad to be part of this amazing Forum. The journey has been incredible, thank you so much to everyone for your input and help.
> ...


Way to go! Congrats on reaching this huge milestone .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

Byakko said:


> Two months clean!I feel so much healthier and I don't snap at people as much,plus my fiance doesn't say I stink anymore  congrats to the rest of you too,we are all proof that vaping is an excellent tool for quitting cigs


Great stuff. You have done the hard yards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (21/2/16)

Hoo-ah! HA! Oh Yeah (_ Said in Al Pacino's voice on "Sent of a woman")_




Thank you ECIGSSA and all forumites for making and keeping it worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (21/2/16)

acorn said:


> Hoo-ah! HA! Oh Yeah (_ Said in Al Pacino's voice on "Sent of a woman")_
> 
> View attachment 46346
> 
> ...


Congrats bud .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/16)

acorn said:


> Hoo-ah! HA! Oh Yeah (_ Said in Al Pacino's voice on "Sent of a woman")_
> 
> View attachment 46346
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Congrats on a huge milestone .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (5/3/16)

Growing up my dad taught us that whenever you set out to achieve a task to always set yourself little milestones that lead up until the final goal.
So when I started vaping the final goal was to quit smoking but between stopping and ultimately quitting I'd set milestones.
1st was to get through the first 3 days as these are the hardest days.
2nd milestone was 4 weeks (1 month).
The 3rd and last milestone I had set myself was 12 weeks (3 months) - I said if I can go 3 months without a stinkie then I'd kicked the habit for good.
Achieving the mini-goals along the way helps keep you invested and wanting to continue to the final goal.
And it's with pride that I say that I have met the last milestone and as of Friday I am 12 weeks stinkie free! And I intend staying stinkie free for life.

I seriously couldn't have done it without the support of my family and the forumites here on ecigssa. I wish I could put in words how much the advise and encouragement I received here meant to me. Reading how folks have gone 6, 9, 12 months without backsliding helped me to keep my sails pointed in the right direction.

So here I sit 3 months later and still going strong. Vaping has changed my life, I've never been this happy and this broke at the same time 

Thanks eCigssa - this forum

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/16)

Well done @Greyz 
Awesome achievement bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Growing up my dad taught us that whenever you set out to achieve a task to always set yourself little milestones that lead up until the final goal.
> So when I started vaping the final goal was to quit smoking but between stopping and ultimately quitting I'd set milestones.
> 1st was to get through the first 3 days as these are the hardest days.
> 2nd milestone was 4 weeks (1 month).
> ...


Great stuff. Congrats. We can all relate to how big a milestone this must be for you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

And....
2months and 3days for me.
3160 cigs not smoked. so fu big tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Finally got to say the words 'I dont smoke'

That felt GREAT.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Finally got to say the words 'I dont smoke'
> 
> That felt GREAT.


Have you noticed we have turned in bloodhounds? That rancid smell of ciggete can be smelled through three walls up wind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Have you noticed we have turned in bloodhounds? That rancid smell of ciggete can be smelled through three walls up wind


I was driving the N2 and could smell smoke blowing in. Overtook till I passed. It was THREE CARS AHEAD of me.


----------



## Eequinox (5/3/16)

Just noticed i hit the 8 month stinkie free mark at the vape meet epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kamiel (5/3/16)

11 months off the deathsticks. Can't speak for second hand smoke though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

Eequinox said:


> View attachment 47398
> 
> 
> Just noticed i hit the 8 month stinkie free mark at the vape meet epic


Congrats mate


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> 11 months off the deathsticks. Can't speak for second hand smoke though.


Congrats mate. As for second hand smoke, carry pepperspray and squirt at smokers, then claim you thought it was airfreshner. Say cigs made u do it, a side affect of second hand smoke. Cld work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (7/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Congrats mate. As for second hand smoke, carry pepperspray and squirt at smokers, then claim you thought it was airfreshner. Say cigs made u do it, a side affect of second hand smoke. Cld work


It upsets me sometimes because at most places they don't allow vaping and you have to go to the smoker's area. Airports, for example, have the worst, most noxious smoking areas. Of course I can do stealth vaping. But that just makes you look suspect. A no-no for an Arab guy.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

acorn said:


> Hoo-ah! HA! Oh Yeah (_ Said in Al Pacino's voice on "Sent of a woman")_
> 
> View attachment 46346
> 
> ...



Belated congrats @acorn 
I have only caught up with this thread now
Congrats on the year - which is now more like 13 months
Marvellous achievement!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Growing up my dad taught us that whenever you set out to achieve a task to always set yourself little milestones that lead up until the final goal.
> So when I started vaping the final goal was to quit smoking but between stopping and ultimately quitting I'd set milestones.
> 1st was to get through the first 3 days as these are the hardest days.
> 2nd milestone was 4 weeks (1 month).
> ...



@Greyz - congrats for the 12 weeks and thanks for the lovely writeup
These milestones are indeed the things that keep many of us going.
Strength to you for the coming months. May you enjoy and succeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> And....
> 2months and 3days for me.
> 3160 cigs not smoked. so fu big tobacco



Congrats on the 2 months @Nightwalker 
I remember when it was a few days. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Eequinox said:


> View attachment 47398
> 
> 
> Just noticed i hit the 8 month stinkie free mark at the vape meet epic



Great stuff @Eequinox 
Congrats on the 8 months!


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> 11 months off the deathsticks. Can't speak for second hand smoke though.



Congrats on the 11 months @Kamiel
Lol, your vaping counter says 3 yrs 5 months


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/3/16)

1 year today, @Jakey thanx for convincing me to get the is30w and nautilus combo from vape club a year ago , I can only blame you for the first k.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Kamiel (13/3/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the 11 months @Kamiel
> Lol, your vaping counter says 3 yrs 5 months



Thanks!

I've included my Twisp days in the counter. Only started getting into serious devices in 2014 and that's when I quit cigarettes, but I had to start again when I went to Thailand, as I ran out of juice and they didn't sell anything vape-related there (or I didn't know where to look).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> 1 year today, @Jakey thanx for convincing me to get the is30w and nautilus combo from vape club a year ago , I can only blame you for the first k.



Big congrats @BuzzGlo 
1year is an epic milestone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> 1 year today, @Jakey thanx for convincing me to get the is30w and nautilus combo from vape club a year ago , I can only blame you for the first k.


An awesome milestone. Congrats. Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> 1 year today, @Jakey thanx for convincing me to get the is30w and nautilus combo from vape club a year ago , I can only blame you for the first k.



The 1 year mark is the point of no return... Congrats @BuzzGlo! I doubt you will ever put a stinky to your mouth again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (15/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> 1 year today, @Jakey thanx for convincing me to get the is30w and nautilus combo from vape club a year ago , I can only blame you for the first k.


Nice one bud. One year.... Shew. Seems like eternity. 365 days = how many rands? OK jokes, no need to answer. Congrats man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (16/3/16)

Well Done..............!!!


----------



## argief (18/3/16)

6 months stinkie free! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

argief said:


> 6 months stinkie free!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Congrats @argief 
Amazing how time flies
Wishing you all the best for the next 6 months!!


----------



## Andre (18/3/16)

argief said:


> 6 months stinkie free!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/3/16)

argief said:


> 6 months stinkie free!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Congrats


----------



## Alex (18/3/16)

I just realized that I past the two year mark.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/16)

Alex said:


> I just realized that I past the two year mark.



well done!!!! @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> well done!!!! @Alex


Thanks mate


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/16)

Alex said:


> I just realized that I past the two year mark.



Epic @Alex! Rock on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (18/3/16)

Awesomeness @Alex .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/16)

Alex said:


> I just realized that I past the two year mark.


Congrats .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Alex said:


> I just realized that I past the two year mark.



Oh my gosh
How did i manage to miss this

Big congrats @Alex!!
Great achievement!!!!
Wishing you all the best for the next 2 years




Edit - just adding that we will probably see you hitting the three and four year mark with a Reo/Nuppin in hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/3/16)

Well done @Alex 

Fantastic achievement bud!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> I just realized that I past the two year mark.


Nice one, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/3/16)

I also reached my *2 year* mark on the 10th of March.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

zadiac said:


> I also reached my *2 year* mark on the 10th of March.



Big congrats @zadiac
That is an epic milestone!
Thanks for all you have done and for all your contributions here over that period!
Onward and upward. All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

Well done @zadiac


----------



## zadiac (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Big congrats @zadiac
> That is an epic milestone!
> Thanks for all you have done and for all your contributions here over that period!
> Onward and upward. All the best for the year ahead
> ...



Thanks @Silver . Ecigssa has played a huge roll in that as well. All the folks on here who gave advice and the friendlyness and awesomeness of the people on here and of course the epic vape meets and the vapecon. All of that contributed to where I am today with the vaping. Thanks to all of you!!



Alex said:


> Well done @zadiac



Thanks bro, and congrats to you too. I probably wouldn't have started if you didn't tell me about it that day on NH. I owe you for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> I just realized that I past the two year mark.


Congratulations @Alex Real inspiration to us all on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (20/3/16)

Congratulations to @zadiac Well done bud, I will get "there" one day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

zadiac said:


> I also reached my *2 year* mark on the 10th of March.


Well done @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/3/16)

zadiac said:


> I also reached my *2 year* mark on the 10th of March.



Yay !!!! 

Well done buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (1/4/16)

4509 cigs not smoked. 3months today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Willyza (1/4/16)

Well Done ..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (1/4/16)

Well Done Guys..........


----------



## daveza (6/4/16)

One, One and One - without even holding a stinky.

Thanks to Rob for the support and to Benji for da juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (6/4/16)

daveza said:


> One, One and One - without even holding a stinky.
> 
> Thanks to Rob for the support and to Benji for da juice.



Congrats @daveza 
Marvellous!


----------



## Andre (6/4/16)

daveza said:


> One, One and One - without even holding a stinky.
> 
> Thanks to Rob for the support and to Benji for da juice.


Way to go. Congrats!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/16)

daveza said:


> One, One and One - without even holding a stinky.
> 
> Thanks to Rob for the support and to Benji for da juice.



Awesome @daveza! Life is good!


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (6/4/16)

Just passed 1000 days and 25k sticks avoided. Easy peasy, and no end in sight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeDude (6/4/16)

Well done guys


----------



## rogue zombie (6/4/16)

Well done folks... you non-stinking people you 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/4/16)

Nice 1 Guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Just passed 1000 days and 25k sticks avoided. Easy peasy, and no end in sight.



Wow 
1000 days - thats awesome @Papa_Lazarou !
Congrats - great milestone indeed

25k sticks - i am trying to visualise what that picture would look like if cartons of cigarettes were stacked up on top of each other in a room. Thats 125 cartons (200 cigs per carton).

Where is @Pixstar to do some digital image wizardy and "pull a Manny" of sorts for us here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (7/4/16)

Silver said:


> Wow
> 1000 days - thats awesome @Papa_Lazarou !
> Congrats - great milestone indeed
> 
> ...



Well, I smoked king size, so that's 84mm per cigarette. 25k cigs = 2.1million mm, or 2100km - the distance between Cape Town and Durban on the N1... and a third of the way back. OR Istanbul to Berlin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, I smoked king size, so that's 84mm per cigarette. 25k cigs = 2.1million mm, or 2100km - the distance between Cape Town and Durban on the N1... and a third of the way back. OR Istanbul to Berlin.


I like that you translated this into South African locations! We appreciate the cultural sensitivity!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, I smoked king size, so that's 84mm per cigarette. 25k cigs = 2.1million mm, or 2100km - the distance between Cape Town and Durban on the N1... and a third of the way back. OR Istanbul to Berlin.



It just amazes me how many cigs one has avoided when one stops smoking

But even more ghastly is how many we smoked while smoking!
In my case, 25 a day for 17 years - so thats 155k cigs - so using your example, that would be about 12,000 km. Not quite from me to you in Canada I suppose but probably would reach somewhere in the Atlantic ocean.

Im just appalled at myself 
Am so grateful I dont smoke anymore....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (7/4/16)

Stosta said:


> I like that you translated this into South African locations! We appreciate the cultural sensitivity!



I didn't think "Chilliwack to Winnipeg" would have any meaning for y'all

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I didn't think "Chilliwack to Winnipeg" would have any meaning for y'all


Haha! No it doesn't, but I am glad to now know there is a place called "Chilliwack"! I'm off to Google!

EDIT - Couldn't find a name origin, but did find out that it was the birthplace of this guy...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Hunter_Jesperson


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (7/4/16)

Silver said:


> It just amazes me how many cigs one has avoided when one stops smoking
> 
> But even more ghastly is how many we smoked while smoking!
> In my case, 25 a day for 17 years - so thats 155k cigs - so using your example, that would be about 12,000 km. Not quite yet from me to you in Canada I suppose but probably would reach somewhere in the Atlantic ocean.
> ...



Sadly, my own legacy would reach you in Joburg from here... and then some. Kind of like Jacob Marley's chain in A Christmas Carol - forged link by link.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (7/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! No it doesn't, but I am glad to now know there is a place called "Chilliwack"! I'm off to Google!
> 
> EDIT - Couldn't find a name origin, but did find out that it was the birthplace of this guy...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Hunter_Jesperson



Um, yeah. We seem to be really good at growing serial killers around here. Check out Clifford Olson and Robert Pickton.

A workmate of mine came here from out of town and got a great deal on a house. He couldn't figure out why it was so cheap... until he found out it was previously owned by Olson.


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Um, yeah. We seem to be really good at growing serial killers around here. Check out Clifford Olson and Robert Pickton.
> 
> A workmate of mine came here from out of town and got a great deal on a house. He couldn't figure out why it was so cheap... until he found out it was previously owned by Olson.


Woah! That Olson is a peach! But Pickton supposedly ground up bodies and mixed it with his pork and sold it to the public? Words escape me!

Did your workmate keep the house? If it was when the guy was still alive and locked away I don't think I could have stayed there!


----------



## Andre (7/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Woah! That Olson is a peach! But Pickton supposedly ground up bodies and mixed it with his pork and sold it to the public? Words escape me!
> 
> Did your workmate keep the house? If it was when the guy was still alive and locked away I don't think I could have stayed there!


Not enough Vitamin D in Canada.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (7/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Woah! That Olson is a peach! But Pickton supposedly ground up bodies and mixed it with his pork and sold it to the public? Words escape me!
> 
> Did your workmate keep the house? If it was when the guy was still alive and locked away I don't think I could have stayed there!



He was alive, but had been locked up for 20 years by then in a specially constructed isolation cell 3000km from here. Kinda like Hannibal Lecter.

My buddy sold it 4 months later to some nice Asian immigrants.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PrinceVlad (8/4/16)

7 days, 210 ciggs not smoked, R440 saved! Good Start

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Congrats @PrinceVlad !
The first 7 days are the hardest 7 days!
Great achievement
Onward and upward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (9/4/16)

@PrinceVlad


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> 7 days, 210 ciggs not smoked, R440 saved! Good Start



Well done on the first 7 days!
The ciggies not smoked I can believe, but I'm not convinced about the 440 bucks though


----------



## Spydro (10/4/16)

No stinkies/pipes for 3 years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/16)

Spydro said:


> No stinkies/pipes for 3 years...



Great milestone @Spydro! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/4/16)

WoW thats a Biggie, Well Done.......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Congrats on the 3 years @Spydro 
Amazing!
Well done

And in the relatively short time you have been here, thank you for all your contributions. You have already inspired and helped many.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/4/16)

Well done @Spydro 
One hell of an achievement! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/4/16)

Spydro said:


> No stinkies/pipes for 3 years...


Great stuff, congrats. Shall be joining the club in a month or three.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/4/16)

Well. I did it. 100days cig free.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well. I did it. 100days cig free.


Well done Mr Walker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

Well done bud, @Nightwalker... 

Youre through the difficult time now 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

Congrats to everyone @Spydro, @Nightwalker and any one else I might have missed!
I'm going strong tomorrow the 12th marks 4 months stinking free. It's all downhill from here....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Last night my wife set me a challenge. She challenged me to not Vape for 24hrs. So at 8pm I took my last few hits and left my Vape at home. And it will sit in my cupboard till 8pm tonight.
I'm pleased that I didn't have any withdrawal symptoms at all. It's been really easy actually. 

I've forgotten my Vape at home before and survived, barely but that's just getting through the 9hrs at work. 

This bodes well for when I decide to quit vaping. But I dont see that happening...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Last night my wife set me a challenge. She challenged me to not Vape for 24hrs. So at 8pm I took my last few hits and left my Vape at home. And it will sit in my cupboard till 8pm tonight.
> I'm pleased that I didn't have any withdrawal symptoms at all. It's been really easy actually.
> 
> I've forgotten my Vape at home before and survived, barely but that's just getting through the 9hrs at work.
> ...


That's an interesting experiment, well done 

You do of course realize that you will have to work a lot harder on your excuses for buying new vape gear from now on, "because I need it" isn't going to work anymore 

What nic are you using? I'm guessing 0 or 3? There's no way I can go without my vape for more than an hour, two at the most, I need my nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> That's an interesting experiment, well done
> 
> You do of course realize that you will have to work a lot harder on your excuses for buying new vape gear from now on, "because I need it" isn't going to work anymore
> 
> What nic are you using? I'm guessing 0 or 3? There's no way I can go without my vape for more than an hour, two at the most, I need my nic



The experiment came about because I was actually bragging to her about how it's been 4 months stinky free. 
HRH wholeheartedly disapproves of the Tom I've thrown at vaping but she said she'd rather have a broke me than a dead me. She's the wife she'll always object to money that's not spent on her
I am on 3mg right now, 6mg was knitting my throat on fire with every hit. 
I just landed home now and the itchy feeling that I need a Vape has hit me hard! Just knowing it's only a cupboard away must be doing me in.

3 hours left.... woooooo saaaaaa

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/4/16)

Today is my second major milestone.

I am proud to say I have been a happy Vaper since 13 April 2014.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Today is my second major milestone.
> 
> I am proud to say I have been a happy Vaper since 13 April 2014.


2 Years?! Well done @MurderDoll (is that a reference to the band BTW?)!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/4/16)

Stosta said:


> 2 Years?! Well done @MurderDoll (is that a reference to the band BTW?)!



Thank you very much.

Yeah. Long ago when i created my first account on another forum. I was struggling to come up with a username. Murder Dolls were featuring quite a lot in my CD player and figured it would be something different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Yeah. Long ago when i created my first account on another forum. I was struggling to come up with a username. Murder Dolls were featuring quite a lot in my CD player and figured it would be something different.


Beyond the Valley is an album will always be stuck in my head, listening to it in my old Ford Laser, got so pumped up I decided I would drift of the highway... Totally didn't work out as planned, one of those memories that bring an instant cold sweat to my skin.

Enough of the derail... Two years stinky-free is amazing!!! Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (13/4/16)

Well Done @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Today is my second major milestone.
> 
> I am proud to say I have been a happy Vaper since 13 April 2014.



Nice one Barbie Killer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/4/16)

Congratulations @MurderDoll - now that horrible song "congratulations & celebrations" from Stiff(Cliff) Richards is stuck in me head.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

Belated congrats @MurderDoll on a marvellous milestone!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/4/16)

Big Two That @MurderDoll

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (21/4/16)

Seems I have passed the 1 year mark since my last stinky

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dubz (21/4/16)

Redeemer said:


> Seems I have passed the 1 year mark since my last stinky


Congrats man .


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Redeemer said:


> Seems I have passed the 1 year mark since my last stinky



That is just awesome @Redeemer 
Congrats!! Jeepers, time flies
PS, thanks to you I am still enjoying the Switch Rolo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/4/16)

Nice 1 @Redeemer


----------



## Andre (24/4/16)

Redeemer said:


> Seems I have passed the 1 year mark since my last stinky


Great stuff. Congrats!


----------



## Spydro (24/4/16)

A thread I forget to stop by very often (me bad). 

Congats to all who have reached a milestone and are on their way to another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/5/16)

As I'm checking the forum today I see its 3 Years since I first got one of these and saved myself a fortune in the process

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Raslin (8/5/16)

Congratulations @Genosmate. An awesome achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> As I'm checking the forum today I see its 3 Years since I first got one of these and saved myself a fortune in the process
> View attachment 53498


Wow, that is a long time in smoking terms! Or is it non-smoking terms. Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (8/5/16)

2 months , no smokes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> As I'm checking the forum today I see its 3 Years since I first got one of these and saved myself a fortune in the process
> View attachment 53498



Congrats @Genosmate - that is remarkable
3 years! 
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

brotiform said:


> 2 months , no smokes



Congrats @brotiform !
Wishing you well for the journey ahead
Judging by the vape mail thread, you are zooming ahead very fast!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/16)

Congrats @Genosmate! Good job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @brotiform !
> Wishing you well for the journey ahead
> Judging by the vape mail thread, you are zooming ahead very fast!



Thanks @Silver , appreciate it! This forum feeds my vape addiction very well


----------



## Nightwalker (9/5/16)

Reached 128 days!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (10/5/16)

@Genosmate That a great Number

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (10/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> As I'm checking the forum today I see its 3 Years since I first got one of these and saved myself a fortune in the process
> View attachment 53498



Grats on the 3 years.

Same gear that I first started with a little over 3 years ago, but only using their mini tanks instead of cartos. They were soon replaced though when I jumped up to 18XXX 510 mech and regulated tube gear and toppers/rebuildable toppers.

The 5 mech batts I did use (still have one or two of the big batts unused that were held as backups, a bunch of unused mini tanks and cartos, neck carriers, backup chargers, and?).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (10/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Reached 128 days!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Genosmate (10/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Grats on the 3 years.
> 
> Same gear that I first started with a little over 3 years ago, but only using their mini tanks instead of cartos. They were soon replaced though when I jumped up to 18XXX 510 mech and regulated tube gear and toppers/rebuildable toppers.
> 
> The 5 mech batts I did use (still have one or two of the big batts unused that were held as backups, a bunch of unused mini tanks and cartos, neck carriers, backup chargers, and?).


I went from these to their Triton tanks etc,which were pretty good but had some strange connection between battery and tank if I recall correctly,so I quickly got an Evod and then......................well you know that story @Spydro


----------



## DarkSide (20/5/16)

Made it at last, with the support of this amazing family and a massive "shout-out" to @Andre who was the first to welcome me, first to give me advice and then I purchased my first set-up, feels like so long ago, but after one year totally "stinky" free, feel so damn amazing and alive and loving this life-style. Just had to celebrate by purchasing a "few" extra "vaping gear" to add to my collection.
Vape On and again, my sincere thanks to all the amazing members and vendors.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (20/5/16)

Nice 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Congrats @DarkSide


----------



## Silver (20/5/16)

A BIG congrats on a super achievement @DarkSide 
I remember clearly when you started and the stories you told of your initial journey!!
Amazing how time flies. 
Well done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

DarkSide said:


> Made it at last, with the support of this amazing family and a massive "shout-out" to @Andre who was the first to welcome me, first to give me advice and then I purchased my first set-up, feels like so long ago, but after one year totally "stinky" free, feel so damn amazing and alive and loving this life-style. Just had to celebrate by purchasing a "few" extra "vaping gear" to add to my collection.
> Vape On and again, my sincere thanks to all the amazing members and vendors.


An awesome achievement, which only us ex-smokers can fully appreciate. Congrats. Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (20/5/16)

Congrats @DarkSide


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/16)

Congrats @DarkSide! That's over thirty one million seconds with no stinkies! You will never go back! Special times!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (21/5/16)

@DarkSide Well Done Dude


----------



## jasonb (31/5/16)

It's my second birthday of the year, since I'm now officially one year stinky free.
I'd just like to thank the powers that be for this wonderful forum which has been an invaluable source of information, support and FOMO.

Y'all deserve some drunk Swanson.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

Congrats @jasonb - that is an epic milestone
Would you mind if I moved your post to the Milestone thread for you?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (31/5/16)

Congrats man !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

wehooo !!!!!

congrats buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jasonb (31/5/16)

Thanks, pretty stoked.
@Silver Not at all


----------



## Nightwalker (31/5/16)

Today is 150 days vaping and ciggerets free. That's over 7500 cigs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

jasonb said:


> Thanks, pretty stoked.
> @Silver Not at all



I have moved your post and the subsequent ones to this thread @jasonb 
Once again, congrats on this. Great stuff!
Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Today is 150 days vaping and ciggerets free. That's over 7500 cigs



Well done @Nightwalker !
Your lungs are probably thanking you big time

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/5/16)

Nice One Dude...........


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)

Good morning guys,its a very small milestone but today is my first week stinky free,I decided to post something about it because its the first time in 10 years that ive been without a smoke in a week,i almost gave in on monday night,when it seemed like something was wrong with my ego aio,decided to give it a rinse and let it dry,and then had a massive urge to light one up,i placed the stinky on my bed side table and decided to read through the forum instead,eventually after reading through some posts in this and other threads i resisted the urge and went to bed,so id just like to say thank you the people of this community,you inspire noob vapers like me to keep strong,lol my first week down,51 more to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Nightwalker (2/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Good morning guys,its a very small milestone but today is my first week stinky free,I decided to post something about it because its the first time in 10 years that ive been without a smoke in a week,i almost gave in on monday night,when it seemed like something was wrong with my ego aio,decided to give it a rinse and let it dry,and then had a massive urge to light one up,i placed the stinky on my bed side table and decided to read through the forum instead,eventually after reading through some posts in this and other threads i resisted the urge and went to bed,so id just like to say thank you the people of this community,you inspire noob vapers like me to keep strong,lol my first week down,51 more to go


Do not give in to the stinky side.
You can do it. I went through what you are going through and I know it's tough.
Its not just the nic that gets us. If you feel the AIO isn't delivering, get an Ijust2. Try direct lung hits.
But pls, don't lose the fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Good morning guys,its a very small milestone but today is my first week stinky free,I decided to post something about it because its the first time in 10 years that ive been without a smoke in a week,i almost gave in on monday night,when it seemed like something was wrong with my ego aio,decided to give it a rinse and let it dry,and then had a massive urge to light one up,i placed the stinky on my bed side table and decided to read through the forum instead,eventually after reading through some posts in this and other threads i resisted the urge and went to bed,so id just like to say thank you the people of this community,you inspire noob vapers like me to keep strong,lol my first week down,51 more to go


Congrats on the one week stinky free - without a doubt the hardest part. Your experience also shows the importance of a backup setup. Time to get that Pico kit you have been dreaming about! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)

Thank you nightwalker,I do prefer dtl to mtl,my budget this month was just non existent because I'm going to cpt next week and the extremely high prices of the plane tickets from Kimberley to cpt,so decided on the aio for the first month and it isnt a bad device at all,i really enjoy vaping on it,next morning i popped in the other coil i got with it and it was 100% again,going to buy the pico with mello 3 and some kanthal ccell 0.9 coils next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)

Andre said:


> Congrats on the one week stinky free - without a doubt the hardest part. Your experience also shows the importance of a backup setup. Time to get that Pico kit you have been dreaming about! Happy vaping.


Thank you @Andre lol 3 more weeks to go before i get it,just hope everybody has stock again by then,was thinking on getting a kangertech nebox aswell,i work on a mine and spend most of my day out in the pit,so think the nebox 10 ml tank will do the trick during the day


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Thank you @Andre lol 3 more weeks to go before i get it,just hope everybody has stock again by then,was thinking on getting a kangertech nebox aswell,i work on a mine and spend most of my day out in the pit,so think the nebox 10 ml tank will do the trick during the day


The Nebox not highly rated on here, I would hesitate to go that way.


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)

Andre said:


> The Nebox not highly rated on here, I would hesitate to go that way.


Thank you @andre,sorry not to derail the thread but what would be a good robust device with good juice capacity then ?


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)

@Andre i work as technical support on these machines,up and down all day and don't really have time to refill,lol would like to get something robust for when I'm at work



Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Thank you @andre,sorry not to derail the thread but what would be a good robust device with good juice capacity then ?


A Reo Grand of course! Nothing more robust on the market. A less expensive alternative would be the Kanger Dripbox (takes 8 ml I think).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (2/6/16)

Hi guys.

Picked up (via my signature per accident that I've hit the year mark a while ago). Though I've screwed around a few times and tried a smoke (just for the hell of it, but never getting past the first 3 or 4 drags because of a very legitimate chance of vomiting).

Having said that I stopped my shenanigans, because it truly doesn't taste the same anymore, it is revolting. Can't believe I craved that for so many years...

Congrats @Genosmate, that's a long, long time bud!!

To the other members that posted above, it doesn't matter if it's three days, three weeks, three months and so on, every day you spend without a pack of smokes in your pocket is a day well spent!!

Keep up the good work!! Not that using vaping as a cessation tool is work at all!!! Bahahaha 

If you do however get a powerful urge, go with the "W's" approach. Drink a large glass of *WATER* and *WAIT* for 10minutes or take a nice brisk *WALK* around the block or wherever. By doing these simple things the smart people reckon the urge should be gone in no time .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Congrats @theyettie on your vape-aversary!
Epic achievement
All the best from here on!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (3/6/16)

Yoh time flies! Hit the 6 month mark today. The last six months stinky free is the longest period of time I have managed to stay out of ER (touch wood). Overall health greatly improved and enjoying the hobby side more than ever, from building to DIY juice.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Yoh time flies! Hit the 6 month mark today. The last six months stinky free is the longest period of time I have managed to stay out of ER (touch wood). Overall health greatly improved and enjoying the hobby side more than ever, from building to DIY juice.



Awesome @Effjh 
Glad for you and congrats!
Keep it up you doing great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Yoh time flies! Hit the 6 month mark today. The last six months stinky free is the longest period of time I have managed to stay out of ER (touch wood). Overall health greatly improved and enjoying the hobby side more than ever, from building to DIY juice.


Now that is the best of news. Congrats, touching wood for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (5/6/16)

2 years since I first joined the forum. What an eventful 2 years it has been!!! Thanks for the hospitality EcigsSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

jasonb said:


> It's my second birthday of the year, since I'm now officially one year stinky free.
> I'd just like to thank the powers that be for this wonderful forum which has been an invaluable source of information, support and FOMO.
> 
> Y'all deserve some drunk Swanson.


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Today is 150 days vaping and ciggerets free. That's over 7500 cigs



Great news @Nightwalker. Stay with it.


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Good morning guys,its a very small milestone but today is my first week stinky free,I decided to post something about it because its the first time in 10 years that ive been without a smoke in a week,i almost gave in on monday night,when it seemed like something was wrong with my ego aio,decided to give it a rinse and let it dry,and then had a massive urge to light one up,i placed the stinky on my bed side table and decided to read through the forum instead,eventually after reading through some posts in this and other threads i resisted the urge and went to bed,so id just like to say thank you the people of this community,you inspire noob vapers like me to keep strong,lol my first week down,51 more to go



You have made the decision to have a better and longer life, and that is commendable. Keep that in mind when the going gets harder and you'll make it over the hump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (5/6/16)

Today is 4 months since i had my last stinky and started vaping......

Loving it !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Andre said:


> *A Reo Grand of course! Nothing more robust on the market.* A less expensive alternative would be the Kanger Dripbox (takes 8 ml I think).



No truer statement in the world of vaping. You buy a Reo once and never have to buy again (that is until you by some more Reos... a fact soon learned when you own your first Reo).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Yoh time flies! Hit the 6 month mark today. The last six months stinky free is the longest period of time I have managed to stay out of ER (touch wood). Overall health greatly improved and enjoying the hobby side more than ever, from building to DIY juice.



Congrats. You've made the grade. 
Vaping becomes more than just a hobby, it becomes a way of life... a longer life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/6/16)

Mike said:


> 2 years since I first joined the forum. What an eventful 2 years it has been!!! Thanks for the hospitality EcigsSA


And your company (and juices) is greatly enjoyed. Here is to the next two years!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/16)

morras said:


> Today is 4 months since i had my last stinky and started vaping......
> 
> Loving it !!!


Great stuff. Congrats. That is like a lifetime for a smoker.


----------



## Silver (5/6/16)

Mike said:


> 2 years since I first joined the forum. What an eventful 2 years it has been!!! Thanks for the hospitality EcigsSA



Momentous @Mike !
Not too many folk on here for 2 years...

And thanks to you for all the contributions over that time


----------



## nemo (6/6/16)

Well done indeed

Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

morras said:


> Today is 4 months since i had my last stinky and started vaping......
> 
> Loving it !!!



Well done @morras 
Glad you are enjoying it
All the best from here on


----------



## kimbo (6/6/16)

Oh my 2 year vape-aversary crept past. What a ride it was so far, all the friend i made. Thank you Ecigssa for all your help this past two years

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## nemo (6/6/16)

Well done @kimbo and I also just noticed my 1 year was passed already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (6/6/16)

Yay 11 months stinky free woot !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

kimbo said:


> Oh my 2 year vape-aversary crept past. What a ride it was so far, all the friend i made. Thank you Ecigssa for all your help this past two years



Congrats @kimbo !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/6/16)

Huge congratulations @kimbo  - it feels like yesterday when you made your presence on the forum. I assume time has zero respect for any man .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (11/6/16)

Hi Guys.
I am glad to announce that I am officially one year stinkie free. Thanks ecigssa for the valuable support. Thanks to all the online vendors for their support, and a special thanks to @Andre, @Rob Fisher, @Silver, you guys support me with the most valuable information.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Spydro (11/6/16)

Congrats on a year smoke free @Petrus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/16)

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys.
> I am glad to announce that I am officially one year stinkie free. Thanks ecigssa for the valuable support. Thanks to all the online vendors for their support, and a special thanks to @Andre, @Rob Fisher, @Silver, you guys support me with the most valuable information.
> View attachment 57364


Way to go. Congrats @Petrus . Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/6/16)

Nice one Dude


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/16)

Good job @Petrus! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Congrats @Petrus
1 year is an epic milestone. Well done
Thanks for all your involvement which has made this a better place!
All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

What the flying fudge, I only noticed now that it's the 13th today. Yesterday was my 6 month smoke free but Smok filled anniversary 
Time sure flies when your having fun. Big thanks to everyone here on ecigssa, it's this community that makes vaping special!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Greyz said:


> What the flying fudge, I only noticed now that it's the 13th today. Yesterday was my 6 month smoke free but Smok filled anniversary
> Time sure flies when your having fun. Big thanks to everyone here on ecigssa, it's this community that makes vaping special!



Congrats @Greyz 
Marvellous! Onward and upward
You are right, the community is a vital part

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (5/7/16)

Wow how time has flown 1 year stinky free today

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## moolies86 (5/7/16)

Congratulations @Eequinox great milestone


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

Eequinox said:


> Wow how time has flown 1 year stinky free today
> 
> View attachment 59954


Congrats . Here is to the next 365 days!


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

Well Done and congrats @Eequinox


----------



## Ediskrad (5/7/16)

1 year anniversary of me being on this beautiful place of knowledge 

this has been a journey of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

Ediskrad said:


> 1 year anniversary of me being on this beautiful place of knowledge
> 
> this has been a journey of note!


Congrats @Ediskrad. A milestone of major note and celebration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Eequinox said:


> Wow how time has flown 1 year stinky free today
> 
> View attachment 59954



Congrats @Eequinox 
Great going!!
All the best from here on!


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Ediskrad said:


> 1 year anniversary of me being on this beautiful place of knowledge
> 
> this has been a journey of note!



Congrats @Ediskrad 
That is a great achievement indeed! 1 year stinkie free!
Wishing you all the best from here on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

Nice 1 @Ediskrad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Just passed the 3 year mark!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Willyza (11/7/16)

Nice One there @Andre 
Did mine a few day ago the 2 year mark

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/7/16)

15days off stinkeys today. By my count that is half a month!!! Woohoooooooo!!!!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Andre said:


> Just passed the 3 year mark!



Oh my gosh @Andre
Epic!

Congrats on this milestone! Am just thinking how many stinkies you avoided in the 3yrs!!

Thanks for everything you have done here on the forum and for all the help you have given to so many. (Myself included)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

boxerulez said:


> 15days off stinkeys today. By my count that is half a month!!! Woohoooooooo!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Great going @boxerulez 
Keep it up
You doing the hard part!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/7/16)

Well time has flown by.
I lost my vaping timer but I just looked at the date. 7 months and 10000 cigs not smoked .

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Warlock (15/7/16)

One month down and not a single cigarette smoked  Now for the next target. The next target is of course the rest of my life

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Spydro (15/7/16)

Congratz on the one year @Eequinox.


----------



## Spydro (15/7/16)

Andre said:


> Just passed the 3 year mark!







*Welcome to The 3 Club Andre. *

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/16)

Congrats on the milestones @Nightwalker and @Warlock !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/7/16)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 60826
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I also join this club? I'm stinky free for 3 years and 4 months, definitely something I DO NOT miss at all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (16/7/16)

Congrats on the milestones 
@Nightwalker  
@Warlock


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/7/16)

Reached a 5 year milestone today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Smoke187 (16/7/16)

Time has really flown by, Already hit my 2 year mark

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Reached a 5 year milestone today.


Wow, a pioneer - around here in any case. Congrats. Here is to the next 5 years!


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

Smoke187 said:


> Time has really flown by, Already hit my 2 year mark


That it does if one is having fun. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (16/7/16)

*@Johnny2Puffs *
what was round 5 years ago? way before my time 
and would be interesting to know and see if you 
have anything still available


----------



## moolies86 (16/7/16)

Congratulations @Smoke187  heres to another 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/7/16)

Wow 5 years is amazing congratulations @Johnny2Puffs


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/7/16)

Those days we had cigarette lookalikes with pre filled disposable cartos. Not very effective at all but I had to prevail as I could not inhale a cigarette due to severe chest infection.
A month or 2 later, the first Leo's were available in SA. They were a bit larger and had drip tips and re fillable cartos. I bought one and it was a bit better.

Then came the famous LavaTube. A whopper that could fit the monstrous 18650 bat. What an improvement. The LT was a pace setter for manufacturers to develop on the same lines. The tanks came out at the same time. 
I bought 2 and still have them and they still work.

The REO came out soon after and it divided the race between mods and vv's.
Around 2012/13 the Innokin Itaste SVD came out with variable everything. This was the in thing in the vv side. It could take different bat sizes and the voltage and the wattage was variable. The Protanks 1 and 2 came with them.

At that time I ordered 2 and still use them. I have just bought a new one for backup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (17/7/16)

@Johnny2Puffs 
Thanks Dude, interesting read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Reached a 5 year milestone today.



Epic @Johnny2Puffs !
Congrats
Veteran of note
Hope all going well on that side of the world!


----------



## Silver (17/7/16)

Smoke187 said:


> Time has really flown by, Already hit my 2 year mark



Marvellous achievement @Smoke187
Thanks for sharing the journey here
Wishing you well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## G-Step (21/9/16)

Reached my 1 year 1 month milestone  Would like to thank everyone on the forum (especially the admin & mod team) for this amazing Vaping platform. You guys kick some serious A$$!!

Vape on fam!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

G-Step said:


> Reached my 1 year 1 month milestone  Would like to thank everyone on the forum (especially the admin staff) for this amazing Vaping platform. You guys kick some serious A$$!!
> 
> Vape on fam!



Congrats @G-Step !
Great achievement and milestone
Thanks for the kind words on behalf of the Admin and Mod Team

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (21/9/16)

Nice to see we're still all alive after inhaling vapors that no one knows the long terms effects of 
Short terms effects have been overwhelmingly positive so far 

I'm on 2 yrs and 4 months and my general health is fantastic.

Checking in and checking out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (21/9/16)

G-Step said:


> Reached my 1 year 1 month milestone  Would like to thank everyone on the forum (especially the admin & mod team) for this amazing Vaping platform. You guys kick some serious A$$!!
> 
> Vape on fam!



Well done pal. Two thumbs up for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (21/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> 15days off stinkeys today. By my count that is half a month!!! Woohoooooooo!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



@ddk1979 just made me revisit this.

87 days smoke free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> @ddk1979 just made me revisit this.
> 
> 87 days smoke free




I completely forgot about this thread. I reached the 6 month mark on the 15th of this month (6 days ago) and was pretty shuffed for being able to withstand the urges that I've had. It wasn't easy for me because I smoked 40 a day for most of my life and there was a period of about 5 years when I smoked at least 60 a day .. a carton finished in 3 days!!! So the urges were many and some were really intense.
I often have my gear permanently connected to my lips when the urges hit. 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

Sprint said:


> Nice to see we're still all alive after inhaling vapors that no one knows the long terms effects of
> Short terms effects have been overwhelmingly positive so far
> 
> I'm on 2 yrs and 4 months and my general health is fantastic.
> ...



Congrats @Sprint
Long may the positive effects continue!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> I completely forgot about this thread. I reached the 6 month mark on the 15th of this month (6 days ago) and was pretty shuffed for being able to withstand the urges that I've had. It wasn't easy for me because I smoked 40 a day for most of my life and there was a period of about 5 years when I smoked at least 60 a day .. a carton finished in 3 days!!! So the urges were many and some were really intense.
> I often have my gear permanently connected to my lips when the urges hit.
> 
> .



Considering how much you smoked @ddk1979 - a major congrats is in order!!
Heck, you need to celebrate 6 months without 40-60 a day!!!

Give that man some premium juice !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/16)

Silver said:


> Give that man some premium juice !!!




Thanks @Silver 
A vodka martina shaken, not stirred ... with 18mg nicotine 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AniDey (21/9/16)

I'm on 5 months today!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/16)

AniDey said:


> I'm on 5 months today!!




Well done @AniDey 

,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/9/16)

Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (21/9/16)

I missed my 1 year vapaversary. It was the 7th of August lol. Time flies when you having fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/16)

Well done @Marius Combrink 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (21/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Well done @Marius Combrink
> 
> .


Thanks bud. Its been an epic journey so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

AniDey said:


> I'm on 5 months today!!



Well done @AniDey - keep it up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> I missed my 1 year vapaversary. It was the 7th of August lol. Time flies when you having fun



Oh wow @Marius Combrink - congrats man!
Great stuff
Was like yesterday when you started!


----------



## Marechal (29/9/16)

Today 5 Years smoke free......this image of my very first vape order, ordered on the 28th received on the 29th and never had a cigarette again
From 40 + cigarettes a day to 0

Thanks Walter (Eciggies)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Willyza (29/9/16)

@Marechal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Marechal said:


> Today 5 Years smoke free......this image of my very first vape order, ordered on the 28th received on the 29th and never had a cigarette again
> From 40 + cigarettes a day to 0
> 
> Thanks Walter (Eciggies)
> ...


Congrats!! My first vape was also through them, I reckon they have quite a vape-cherry-popping reputation!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Oh wow @Marechal 
That is epic! Congrats on this milestone. 5 years is a heck of a long time in vaping!
Your smoking banner says 73k stinkies avoided. That says it all!

Loved your post of the Eciggies order. Lol, wonder what was a eCiggies shuttle? Hehe
Anyway, it shuttled you to here - so it was a winner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/16)

Congratulations and well done @Marechal . 
That is a MAJOR achievement !!!

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Marechal
> That is epic! Congrats on this milestone. 5 years is a heck of a long time in vaping!
> Your smoking banner says 73k stinkies avoided. That says it all!
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver, this was a Shuttle

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (29/9/16)

Well done pal. That makes us the longest vapers here but if I recall correctly there is one member that vapes a few months longer than my 5 years and 2 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Well done pal. That makes us the longest vapers here but if I recall correctly there is one member that vapes a few months longer than my 5 years and 2 months.



Ah @Johnny2Puffs - you popped in
Hope all is well up north!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (29/9/16)

Never been happier. Best move I have ever done for my family. I am still missing SA and its beautiful coastal areas though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/16)

Thanks to ECIGSSA and all it members in 20 minutes time I celebrate 3 years stinkie free!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## hands (9/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to ECIGSSA and all it members in 20 minutes time I celebrate 3 years stinkie free!


Well done skipper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to ECIGSSA and all it members in 20 minutes time I celebrate 3 years stinkie free!
> View attachment 70919


A big one, @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/10/16)

@Rob Fisher 
Nice 1 Dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/16)

Congratulations oom Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/16)

Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Amazing milestone!
3 years 

What a journey!

You have also helped so many of us during those three years with all your feedback on the vape gear!
Wishing you all the best for the next three years!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (9/10/16)

Happy happy oom Rob and thank you for what you do for this community

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (9/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to ECIGSSA and all it members in 20 minutes time I celebrate 3 years stinkie free!
> View attachment 70919


Congrats @Rob Fisher , I'm currently half of your milestone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (9/10/16)

A year and a month for me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/16)

Well done @Rob Fisher , 3 years is a wonderful achievement 
I'm sure those 3 years include about 10 000 mods and tanks. 

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/16)

Great news there @wiesbang - wonderful achievement. 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

Congrats on the year and a month @wiesbang 
Way to go!

All the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (11/10/16)

It's been a year since my last cigarette and I've been vaping exclusively for a year now. 
Thanks to this forum and all the members here, it has been a year I will never forget. Due to medical reasons I've been very quiet lately, but I still read the forum daily and enjoy the topics and pictures posted. I still have a long road ahead to recovery, but hope to make more contributions to this forum soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Ernest said:


> It's been a year since my last cigarette and I've been vaping exclusively for a year now.
> Thanks to this forum and all the members here, it has been a year I will never forget. Due to medical reasons I've been very quiet lately, but I still read the forum daily and enjoy the topics and pictures posted. I still have a long road ahead to recovery, but hope to make more contributions to this forum soon.



Hope you are recovering @Ernest and congrats on the one year anniversary!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/16)

Ernest said:


> It's been a year since my last cigarette and I've been vaping exclusively for a year now.
> Thanks to this forum and all the members here, it has been a year I will never forget. Due to medical reasons I've been very quiet lately, but I still read the forum daily and enjoy the topics and pictures posted. I still have a long road ahead to recovery, but hope to make more contributions to this forum soon.


Congrats on the one year mark, @Ernest. For me that marked a final ending to the stinky habit.

I was shocked to read about the health problems mate. Trust you are winning. Do pop in for a vape and a chat if possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lukeness (11/10/16)

101 days today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/16)

Ernest said:


> It's been a year since my last cigarette and I've been vaping exclusively for a year now.
> Thanks to this forum and all the members here, it has been a year I will never forget. Due to medical reasons I've been very quiet lately, but I still read the forum daily and enjoy the topics and pictures posted. I still have a long road ahead to recovery, but hope to make more contributions to this forum soon.




Congratulations on the achievement @Ernest . 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.



.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/10/16)

Great Going @Ernest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daveza (12/10/16)

Since my first vape, not a single stinky.

Thanks to Rob for the support and to Benji for the juice.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## craigb (12/10/16)

23 days tobacco free
570 cigarettes not smoked
R852.15 saved
another R287.85 savings and I break even (unless I go shopping before 20 October, in which case my break-even date moves further into the future again)

I can smell and taste stuff (especially stinkies - yuck)
I now hate the taste of burning tobacco

Every milestone counts

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

daveza said:


> Since my first vape, not a single stinky.
> 
> Thanks to Rob for the support and to Benji for the juice.



Congrats @daveza !
What is the milestone? When did you have your first vape?


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

craigb said:


> 23 days tobacco free
> 570 cigarettes not smoked
> R852.15 saved
> another R287.85 savings and I break even (unless I go shopping before 20 October, in which case my break-even date moves further into the future again)
> ...



Congrats @craigb !
23 days - the hard part is done!


----------



## Willyza (14/10/16)

@daveza 
Well Done


----------



## craigb (14/10/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @craigb !
> 23 days - the hard part is done!


No tobacco cravings since day 2.

The hard part is avoiding selling my soul to Vapeking, Vapeclub and BlckVapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/16)

craigb said:


> No tobacco cravings since day 2.
> 
> The hard part is avoiding selling my soul to Vapeking, Vapeclub and BlckVapour



I know the feeling!


----------



## Wyvern (14/10/16)

Thanks to a friend who got me into vaping, and then all the amazing people on this forum for helping, teaching and giving advice, I am officially 1 year stinkie free!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (14/10/16)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks to a friend who got me into vaping, and then all the amazing people on this forum for helping, teaching and giving advice, I am officially 1 year stinkie free!



A big congrats on an epic milestone @Wyvern !
Well done! Time has flown!
All the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (14/10/16)

Silver said:


> A big congrats on an epic milestone @Wyvern !
> Well done! Time has flown!
> All the best from here on
> 
> View attachment 71631


Thanks Silver, I cant believe it myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/10/16)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks to a friend who got me into vaping, and then all the amazing people on this forum for helping, teaching and giving advice, I am officially 1 year stinkie free!


Congrats!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/16)

Wyvern said:


> Thanks to a friend who got me into vaping, and then all the amazing people on this forum for helping, teaching and giving advice, I am officially 1 year stinkie free!


Great stuff. Congrats. 365 nails in that stinky coffin.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (14/10/16)

@Wyvern

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman (24/10/16)

Today is 8 months for me. At average of 30 days in a month, 30 cigarettes a day, I have not smoked at least 7200 cigarettes. Roughly about 11k saved (well not really, since most of that probably gets spent on vaping gear anyway lol).

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (24/10/16)

Congrats @Caveman 
I bet your lungs are thanking you!


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/16)

Caveman said:


> Today is 8 months for me. At average of 30 days in a month, 30 cigarettes a day, I have not smoked at least 7200 cigarettes. Roughly about 11k saved (well not really, since most of that probably gets spent on vaping gear anyway lol).



Congratulations!


----------



## craigb (3/11/16)

1000 ciggie milestone not just breached but utterly shattered

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

craigb said:


> 1000 ciggie milestone not just breached but utterly shattered
> 
> View attachment 74021


You mustn't keep track of your expenses/savings! I stopped about 4 months into vaping when I realised that every month, it took 3 months longer for me to hit the break even point! 

EDIT - But super congrats nonetheless!!!


----------



## craigb (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> You mustn't keep track of your expenses/savings! I stopped about 4 months into vaping when I realised that every month, it took 3 months longer for me to hit the break even point!
> 
> EDIT - But super congrats nonetheless!!!



I've resigned myself to the fact that my savings/expenses are going to leapfrog each other - but when the savings shows, for eg. R1000 net SAVED, perfect time to reward myself with a Pico + Melo 3 kit without anyone arguing 

But agreed, the moving goal post does bite the big stinky one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

craigb said:


> 1000 ciggie milestone not just breached but utterly shattered
> 
> View attachment 74021



Congrats @craigb 
You doing a great thing!
Your lungs are being saved!
Well done


----------



## Willyza (11/11/16)

@craigb


----------



## Anneries (11/11/16)

Not a big milestone, but this week was the 21 days no stinky milestone for me. Historically the worst week when ever I tried to quit. But this time with the support from my wife, this forum and 2 different RY4 and VM4 I made the week, if I can only get through this weekend to monday on day 28 I will be set.
Also it is three months since I started vaping again.

Now to figure out what I am going to get for the 1000 stinky milestone.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Not a big milestone, but this week was the 21 days no stinky milestone for me. Historically the word week when ever I tried to quit. But this time with the support from my wife, this forum and 2 different RY4 and VM4 I made the week, if I can only get through this weekend to monday on day 28 I will be set.
> Also it is three months since I started vaping again.
> 
> Now to figure out what I am going to get for the 1000 stinky milestone.



It is a big milestone indeed @Anneries - because the first period is always the most challenging
Well done on the 21 days
Holding thumbs for you
Great achievement thus far!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/11/16)

@Anneries N1
any milestone is "GOOD"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (12/11/16)

So chuffed from a 40 a day smoker to a vapor... 3 years without a smoke.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## boxerulez (12/11/16)

Congratz Zeki. Well done!!!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (12/11/16)

Time flies when you having fun, congrats.


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

@Zeki Hilmi


----------



## craigb (12/11/16)

#lifegoals

Well done dude!


----------



## Silver (12/11/16)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> So chuffed from a 40 a day smoker to a vapor... 3 years without a smoke.
> 
> View attachment 75010



Congrats on the 3 years @Zeki Hilmi !!
Wonderful achievement
Your lungs must be thanking you big time




PS - have moved your post and the subsequent posts to the existing milestone thread - hope you don't mind...


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

I missed my three year vape-aversary because i was looking after my mom while she was in hospital
(she subsequently came out of hospital and things are looking up)

So I have now been stinkie free for 3 years

Jeepers, 3 years, I can't believe it. If someone told me three years ago I would be about to stop stinkies for 3 years (and enjoy it) I would not believe it.

I want to thank the wonderful people on this forum, without which it would _certainly_ not have been possible. I have received so much help, advice and encouragement along the way. Quite incredible. Thank you all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## craigb (13/11/16)

Silver said:


> I missed my three year vape-aversary because i was looking after my mom while she was in hospital
> (she subsequently came out of hospital and things are looking up)
> 
> So I have now been stinkie free for 3 years
> ...



Thank you for being so supportive and welcoming here.

As much as you say you have received help and support I think you've given a million times more.

Happy milestone and here's wishing you and yours health and happiness (I would wish wealth too, but being a vapers forum, well, we know how that goes)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

craigb said:


> Thank you for being so supportive and welcoming here.
> 
> As much as you say you have received help and support I think you've given a million times more.
> 
> Happy milestone and here's wishing you and yours health and happiness (I would wish wealth too, but being a vapers forum, well, we know how that goes)



Thanks very much @craigb 
Much appreciated!


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/16)

Well done @Silver ... major achievement.
And best wishes for your mom.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Hi Ho @Silver! A warm welcome to the 3 year club!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (13/11/16)

Great achievement @Silver.
I believe in giving acknowledgement where it is due and this for sure classifies.
Well done and I know you will reap those benefits in extra healthy years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/11/16)

Huge Congrats are in order @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/16)

What a joy to have been able to walk this road with you @Silver. Congratulations!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GG1 (13/11/16)

5 weeks and 4 days = approx 1100 Stinkies not smoked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

GG1 said:


> 5 weeks and 4 days = approx 1100 Stinkies not smoked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats @GG1
Great going!


----------



## GG1 (13/11/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @GG1
> Great going!



Thanks @Silver - you guys are truly inspirational!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/11/16)

I can't believe I missed it - but yesterday was my 1 year vapeiversary  And what an awesome year it's been!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I can't believe I missed it - but yesterday was my 1 year vapeiversary  And what an awesome year it's been!



Congrats @Huffapuff 
Marvellous!
Congrats on the 1 year. Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/16)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Scissorhands (28/11/16)

Not sure where to post this, just wanted to give a big thank you to all the young guns and old dogs for being part of a warm supporting community

Iv been a tobacco user for 9 years and have been fighting tobacco for 3 of them, today marks my 100 days smoke free benchmark, high fives for everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Not sure where to post this, just wanted to give a big thank you to all the young guns and old dogs for being part of a warm supporting community
> 
> Iv been a tobacco user for 9 years and have been fighting tobacco for 3 of them, today marks my 100 days smoke free benchmark, high fives for everyone!


An awesome milestone. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Not sure where to post this, just wanted to give a big thank you to all the young guns and old dogs for being part of a warm supporting community
> 
> Iv been a tobacco user for 9 years and have been fighting tobacco for 3 of them, today marks my 100 days smoke free benchmark, high fives for everyone!



Congrats on the 100 day milestone @Scissorhands !!
Fabulous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/16)

My wife wished me "Happy Anniversary" this morning, I puckered up pretty tight because I hadn't bought her anything.

But in actuality she was referring to my first year of being stinky free! I can't believe how wild the ride has been, how much things have changed for me, and how much money I have spent, in the last year! If I could do it all over again, I wouldn't change a thing (Maybe if I could go back in time for some deals I missed out on that would be cool).

Everyone keeps on congratulating me for quitting stinkies, but with vaping it has been a walk in the park! In fact, this isn't so special to me because of the non-smoking, but rather because it represents, to me, the time I have been involved with the best online community in the world!

I also could not have done it without all you guys on the forum! Your knowledge and friendliness has really given me a sense of community that I have never had before. I still don't like people, but I love all of the ones on here!

Thank you fam!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/16)

Congrats @Stosta there is something very special about your first anniversary stinky free!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Congrats on the 1 year @Stosta
Great achievement !
Your lungs are thanking you I am sure

Its been an absolute pleasure having you around here and I have no doubt that many folk on these threads have learnt a great deal from you and have been helped many times!

All the best for year number 2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (1/12/16)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

Congrats on the one year milestone @Stosta. Your company has been a privilege.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (1/12/16)

Congrats @Stosta Keep it up. I can relate to you about how much easier it is/was to kick the habbit with Vaping and the support from this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheed (1/12/16)

Got the camel's off my back last November sometime. Waited for the month to end so now can officially say 1 year stinkie (camel) free

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/16)

Congrats on the one year "anniversary" @Stosta and @shaheed .

Well done guys.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/16)

shaheed said:


> Got the camel's off my back last November sometime. Waited for the month to end so now can officially say 1 year stinkie (camel) free
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


Way to go @shaheed !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (3/12/16)

Well done @Stosta 
This thread is an inspiration to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/12/16)

craigb said:


> I've resigned myself to the fact that my savings/expenses are going to leapfrog each other - but when the savings shows, for eg. R1000 net SAVED, perfect time to reward myself with a Pico + Melo 3 kit without anyone arguing
> 
> But agreed, the moving goal post does bite the big stinky one


Man,you go get that Pico.Don't even think twice about it,you deserve a reward!


----------



## kev mac (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> It is a big milestone indeed @Anneries - because the first period is always the most challenging
> Well done on the 21 days
> Holding thumbs for you
> Great achievement thus far!!


Great going! I know you'll think of something!


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

shaheed said:


> Got the camel's off my back last November sometime. Waited for the month to end so now can officially say 1 year stinkie (camel) free
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk



Congrats on the year off stinkies @shaheed 
Superb achievement and a great milestone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/12/16)

Today exactly one year ago a friend told me "Here try this, you can keep it if you like it." Still have to occasional stinky but those are few and far between. Mainly they remind be how crap they are. A lot healthier now, though I now have a new definition for the term "Disposable income". It changed my life, and I would not trade it for anything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Today exactly one year ago a friend told me "Here try this, you can keep it if you like it." Still have to occasional stinky but those are few and far between. Mainly they remind be how crap they are. A lot healthier now, though I now have a new definition for the term "Disposable income". It changed my life, and I would not trade it for anything!



Congratulations bud.
So this year now the aim is to give up those far and few inbetween stinkys.
Stay strong and
Vape on...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/12/16)

Congrats One and All

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/12/16)

Congratz everybody with the milestones... I am heading towards 6 months smoke free this month.

Not a care in the world for a smoke. Even feels weird holding a cigarette now.



Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Today exactly one year ago a friend told me "Here try this, you can keep it if you like it." Still have to occasional stinky but those are few and far between. Mainly they remind be how crap they are. A lot healthier now, though I now have a new definition for the term "Disposable income". It changed my life, and I would not trade it for anything!



Congrats @Raindance 
Way to go!

As a matter of interest, how do the stinkies taste when you have them now?


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Congratz everybody with the milestones... I am heading towards 6 months smoke free this month.
> 
> Not a care in the world for a smoke. Even feels weird holding a cigarette now.
> 
> ...



Well done @boxerulez 
Great going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/16)

Raindance said:


> Today exactly one year ago a friend told me "Here try this, you can keep it if you like it." Still have to occasional stinky but those are few and far between. Mainly they remind be how crap they are. A lot healthier now, though I now have a new definition for the term "Disposable income". It changed my life, and I would not trade it for anything!



Congratulations! Well done.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (5/12/16)

1 year stinkie free today. Time flies hey! Ecigssa has been a great help every step of the way. On to the next one!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/16)

Congrats @Raindance and @Effjh .
Here's too many more vaping milestones.

@Huffapuff , seems like I missed your 1 year milestone, but a belated Well Done to you as well

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

Wow! 
Lots of you all have made it to some great milestones, well done.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/12/16)

Effjh said:


> 1 year stinkie free today. Time flies hey! Ecigssa has been a great help every step of the way. On to the next one!


Great milestone! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/12/16)

Effjh said:


> 1 year stinkie free today. Time flies hey! Ecigssa has been a great help every step of the way. On to the next one!


Well done @Effjh !!! No small feat, but I'm sure you'll agree that vaping made it a heap-load easier!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (5/12/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Raindance
> Way to go!
> 
> As a matter of interest, how do the stinkies taste when you have them now?



Thanks everyone. To answer @Silver 's question: Not at all as I remember them and rather unpleasant. Each time I light one it turns out to be a double dissapointment, both the let down of the experience not meeting expectation and self criticism for not knowing that by now. I just need to add that since the 
end of my full blown relapse start May to mid June this year, I probably only had about six or seven.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/12/16)

Well Done 
@Raindance 
@Effjh


----------



## SAVaper (6/12/16)

Effjh said:


> 1 year stinkie free today. Time flies hey! Ecigssa has been a great help every step of the way. On to the next one!


Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (6/12/16)

Today is day 50 of no more stinkies, meaning, taking my average of a packet a day, is 1000 stinkies avoided today! My reward will have to wait until payday, since we had some medical costs that was not covered by our medical aid when my son was in Hopsital earlier this month, but HEY, will still reward myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Today is day 50 of no more stinkies, meaning, taking my average of a packet a day, is 1000 stinkies avoided today! My reward will have to wait until payday, since we had some medical costs that was not covered by our medical aid when my son was in Hopsital earlier this month, but HEY, will still reward myself.


Congrats @Anneries !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/16)

Well done @Anneries 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Today is day 50 of no more stinkies, meaning, taking my average of a packet a day, is 1000 stinkies avoided today! My reward will have to wait until payday, since we had some medical costs that was not covered by our medical aid when my son was in Hopsital earlier this month, but HEY, will still reward myself.



Congratulations! Waiting for that reward will make it all the better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/12/16)

@Anneries 
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Effjh said:


> 1 year stinkie free today. Time flies hey! Ecigssa has been a great help every step of the way. On to the next one!



Congrats on a marvellous achievement @Effjh
Well done and keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Today is day 50 of no more stinkies, meaning, taking my average of a packet a day, is 1000 stinkies avoided today! My reward will have to wait until payday, since we had some medical costs that was not covered by our medical aid when my son was in Hopsital earlier this month, but HEY, will still reward myself.



Well done @Anneries
Hard part is done! 
Plain sailing from here
All the best for the next 50 days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yobbo (7/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Today is day 50 of no more stinkies, meaning, taking my average of a packet a day, is 1000 stinkies avoided today! My reward will have to wait until payday, since we had some medical costs that was not covered by our medical aid when my son was in Hopsital earlier this month, but HEY, will still reward myself.



Well done man, I'm racing up to my 1 year mark, which is 31st December... FeelsGoodMan

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

Hey peeps

So yesterday marked my 1 year stinky free milestone.

I feel amazing and i can gladly say that through vaping and through the eciggssa community it has really helped me to stay on track and i have not touched a single cigarette throughout my 1 year stinkie free.

This forum has been a great place for me and is actually the first and only forum i have been a part of and i am so grateful for stumbling accross this place in the begining of my vaping journey.

Its really given me peace of mind by giving me something that can help keep my mind off cigs and fully focused on vaping.

I have met so many great people in this place and made some good friends even.
So for me (without mentioning any names) i just want to thank every single person on the forum for making this place so great.

Much love and happy holidays...

Here here is to the next year peeps...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/16)

Congrats @Clouds4Days! Epic achievement... it's easy from now...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @Clouds4Days! Epic achievement... it's easy from now...



Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher to be honest its been easy since week 2 and you sir are part of the reasson it has been easy.
With all your great posts of awesome gear and now HE gear my mind has been too busy on work to make money so i can try buy some of those amazing items you post 

Much love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/12/16)

That one year milestone is unbeatable. A huge congrats @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

Andre said:


> That one year milestone is unbeatable. A huge congrats @Clouds4Days!



Thanks @Andre , Very much apreciated and you sir are also one of the reasons ecigssa is amazing with all you knowledgeable input you add to the forum.

Much love

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/16)

Congrats @Clouds4Days 
1year - What a great achievement! We are very proud of you
And thanks for being such a great part of the forum since you joined!
All the best for your next year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Clouds4Days
> 1year - What a great achievement! We are very proud of you
> And thanks for being such a great part of the forum since you joined!
> All the best for your next year
> ...



Thank you so much @Silver , you have been a great friend since I've joined this forum and i know at times you have had to put up with my childish behaviour  but you have always been able to talk to me even through this and help control and manage the forum (not the easiest of things) and been the great person you are.

I know its also with the help of the entire Mods team but you Sir are a great man.

Much love

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you so much @Silver , you have been a great friend since I've joined this forum and i know at times you have had to put up with my childish behaviour  but you have always been able to talk to me even through this and help control and manage the forum (not the easiest of things) and been the great person you are.
> 
> I know its also with the help of the entire Mods team but you Sir are a great man.
> 
> Much love



Thank you kindly @Clouds4Days !
You made my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/12/16)

Congrats @Clouds4Days 
Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

Willyza said:


> Congrats @Clouds4Days
> Well Done



Thank you so much kind sir, time flies when you having fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/12/16)

@Clouds4Days
WELL DONE.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/16)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 79801
> 
> 
> @Clouds4Days
> ...



Thanks bud apreciate it
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

Congrats @Clouds4Days ! Such a great achievement!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Congrats @Clouds4Days ! Such a great achievement!!



Thanks alot bud appreciate it and thank you for making this place a light hearted place. You always crack me up with your comments and put a smile on my face.

Much love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/16)

Just a heads-up and request for support. I quit for 7 months, then last hear August, a colleague went to Australia and I got his job. At his farewell I was running a 0.2 Ohm build on a mech and people complained about the clouds. So stupid me took a stinky. Been smoking weekends and evenings since then. It has gradually gotten worse, and weekends a hardly vape. 1 January it is D-day again. Feeling my health deteriorating again. Chest pains, shortness of breath, burning legs when climbing stairs etc. Hold thumbs I can kick the stinkies again completely


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just a heads-up and request for support. I quit for 7 months, then last hear August, a colleague went to Australia and I got his job. At his farewell I was running a 0.2 Ohm build on a mech and people complained about the clouds. So stupid me took a stinky. Been smoking weekends and evenings since then. It has gradually gotten worse, and weekends a hardly vape. 1 January it is D-day again. Feeling my health deteriorating again. Chest pains, shortness of breath, burning legs when climbing stairs etc. Hold thumbs I can kick the stinkies again completely



Hi bud you need to be strong those dam cigs ate like crack sticks and the addiction is real.

You need to prepare your mind and be mentally strong.
You can have all the kit in the world but if you not in the right mind frame its gonna be a constant battle.

Cigs are like any drug addiction once you rehabilitate yourself you cannot touch a single one.

Ive been in your situation 3 years ago when i quit back then and one day went out and said its only one cig that weekend i landed up buying a box and downhill again from there.

Have you ventured into juice diy?
You need to find stuff through vape that will keep you and your vape connected for me its like a bond.

Vape on brother...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/16)

I do diy, eill just up the nicotine for MTL a lot for the first while. Back to 1+ ohm I guess, lol


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/16)

Two and a half years off the stinkies, and two years on ecigssa.

I have left a few packs of cigarettes lying around to remind myself of the 35 years of smoking.

I think that the main reason that I have stayed off the stinkies so easily, and for so long, is that it has become a hobby...minor obsession and way of life. I spend hours researching the next buy (far more expensive than smoking) and new developments. I also spend hours on this forum, although I don't contribute much. I am more of an observer than a talker. I am also a grumpy old man and don't want to offend anyone in my posts. I make my own coils and diy juice. This adds to the appeal of vaping as there is something new to learn almost every day.

My thanks to all the moderators who keep the forum so interesting and smooth running. I have particular respect for @Silver who always presents a balanced view, never boasts, always concerned about newbies, etc.etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Two and a half years off the stinkies, and two years on ecigssa.
> 
> I have left a few packs of cigarettes lying around to remind myself of the 35 years of smoking.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Two and a half years off the smokes is almost as epic as two years of visiting ECIGSSA!

If it makes you feel better, I'm a grumpy young man, and I can't wait till I've aged a bit so people simply roll their eyes and walk away when I rage at them, at the moment they have the cheek to argue back and I don't like it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (27/12/16)

I didn't even notice that I'd hit and passed the 1 year stinking free goal post! 
It's been an incredible journey getting to a full year without back peddling, only made better by my interactions with fellow vapers on this great platform.
Wooohoooo time for a drink! Not that I needed a reason to drink...

1 year down, the rest of my life to go. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/16)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Greyz on your milestones.

You are definitely right about @Silver he is such a humble and genuine person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Two and a half years off the stinkies, and two years on ecigssa.
> 
> I have left a few packs of cigarettes lying around to remind myself of the 35 years of smoking.
> 
> ...



Wow, @Puff the Magic Dragon - what an amazing milestone. 
2.5 years off stinkies and 2 years on ECIGSSA !!!
You need to contribute more - don't worry if you are grumpy - we'll try make you laugh

Wishing you all the best from here on and hoping to hear about your new DIY creations.

Thanks for the comments and compliments. It makes a big difference reading that and knowing that our team's efforts are appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/12/16)

@Puff the Magic Dragon 

Well Done


----------



## Andre (27/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I do diy, eill just up the nicotine for MTL a lot for the first while. Back to 1+ ohm I guess, lol


Jip, up that nic, especially on those tobaccos. I like mine around 15 mg for tobaccos nowadays. Personally I would have no scruples at all to up my nic should the need arise. Nic per se is in the same class as caffeine. Anyhow, I am convinced that higher nic and lower power is the better way of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Two and a half years off the stinkies, and two years on ecigssa.
> 
> I have left a few packs of cigarettes lying around to remind myself of the 35 years of smoking.
> 
> ...


Congrats from one grumpy old man to another. I have a whole carton to remind me of my 80 a day habit for around 38 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/12/16)

Greyz said:


> I didn't even notice that I'd hit and passed the 1 year stinking free goal post!
> It's been an incredible journey getting to a full year without back peddling, only made better by my interactions with fellow vapers on this great platform.
> Wooohoooo time for a drink! Not that I needed a reason to drink...
> 
> ...


The best milestone ever! How could you miss that! Must be having fun! Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/12/16)

Greyz said:


> I didn't even notice that I'd hit and passed the 1 year stinking free goal post!
> It's been an incredible journey getting to a full year without back peddling, only made better by my interactions with fellow vapers on this great platform.
> Wooohoooo time for a drink! Not that I needed a reason to drink...
> 
> ...


Well done buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/16)

Hay @Andre , is the carton open or closed ?  Amazing how vaping had taken away all temptation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/12/16)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hay @Andre , is the carton open or closed ?  Amazing how vaping had taken away all temptation.


Still closed in its original plastic film! I threaten to frame it every now and then to HRH's consternation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/16)

Greyz said:


> I didn't even notice that I'd hit and passed the 1 year stinking free goal post!
> It's been an incredible journey getting to a full year without back peddling, only made better by my interactions with fellow vapers on this great platform.
> Wooohoooo time for a drink! Not that I needed a reason to drink...
> 
> ...



Congrats @Greyz - epic milestone 
Thanks for all your contributions on the forum during this time

Big celebrations are called for - cheers and enjoy your drink!


----------



## Willyza (28/12/16)

Nice 1 @Greyz


----------



## Dubz (28/12/16)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Greyz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/17)

Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.


 Congrats bud, massive achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.


Great stuff! Keep going strong!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.


Congrats @RichJB !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.


An awesome milestone. Congrats @RichJB.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/17)

Well done @RichJB . Like you I went cold turkey. Vaping not only stopped me smoking, but gave me a new hobby. I think that the fact that you and I (and many others) build our own coils and diy juice etc, has enabled us to get off the analogues relatively easily. 

This forum also adds greatly to the experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/1/17)

Congrats @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/1/17)

Great achievement @RichJB, well done 

Big tobacco's loss is our gain!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.



Congratulations on this great achievement my Friend.
Wish you many more stinky free years.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.



Congrats @RichJB - what an epic milestone!
Am very happy for you and wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Well done on your first year @RichJB, a whole month of cold paultry before you started vaping? Hats off to you bud, the cold turkey didn't work for the people around me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/17)

20 days from 2 and a half years

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Satans_Stick (31/1/17)

Today marks my 2 year anniversary cigarette free. Around this time 2 years ago I walked into Vape King, bought my first vape, and never looked back.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Satans_Stick said:


> Today marks my 2 year anniversary cigarette free. Around this time 2 years ago I walked into Vape King, bought my first vape, and never looked back.


Hahaha!

Congrats! Two years is an epic achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/17)

Satans_Stick said:


> Today marks my 2 year anniversary cigarette free. Around this time 2 years ago I walked into Vape King, bought my first vape, and never looked back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (1/2/17)

Goodness Grief!

That was a rather riveting 3 years.
It passed without me remembering my anniversary

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

Michaelsa said:


> Goodness Grief!
> 
> That was a rather riveting 3 years.
> It passed without me remembering my anniversary


3 years?!!?! Congrats @Michaelsa !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (1/2/17)

Stosta said:


> 3 years?!!?! Congrats @Michaelsa !!!


Thanks a lot mate, without this forum I am sure The stinky camel blacks and cubans would have gotten to me


----------



## Andre (1/2/17)

Michaelsa said:


> Goodness Grief!
> 
> That was a rather riveting 3 years.
> It passed without me remembering my anniversary


Officially a non-smoker now! Congrats.


----------



## Huffapuff (1/2/17)

Michaelsa said:


> Goodness Grief!
> 
> That was a rather riveting 3 years.
> It passed without me remembering my anniversary



Good job on being 3 years free of stinkies! Well done


----------



## johan (1/2/17)

SNAP! @Michaelsa - Passed my 3 yr mark 5 days ago without noticing it - I deserve a Frankenskull mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/17)

Snap too! Congrats @Michaelsa & @johan on your 3 years vapeversaries, and to @Satans_Stick for your 2 years 

It appears that I wasn't paying enough attention to my counter either, just ticked over 4 years

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

Satans_Stick said:


> Today marks my 2 year anniversary cigarette free. Around this time 2 years ago I walked into Vape King, bought my first vape, and never looked back.



Absolutely fabulous @Satans_Stick !
Congrats on the 2 years !
Hope you still rocking the big vapes! 
All the best fpr the coming two years...


----------



## Paulie (1/2/17)

Congrats guys and gals!!


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

Michaelsa said:


> Goodness Grief!
> 
> That was a rather riveting 3 years.
> It passed without me remembering my anniversary



Wow @Michaelsa - 3 years! 
Awesome.
Congrats!


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

johan said:


> SNAP! @Michaelsa - Passed my 3 yr mark 5 days ago without noticing it - I deserve a Frankenskull mod.



@johan - you champ!
3 years and going strong

Feels like yesterday we were having a chat and a laugh at one of those early vape meets! And those lekker breakfasts!

Missing you on the local vape scene 

Congrats and all the best on that side Johan

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Snap too! Congrats @Michaelsa & @johan on your 3 years vapeversaries, and to @Satans_Stick for your 2 years
> 
> It appears that I wasn't paying enough attention to my counter either, just ticked over 4 years



My goodness @BumbleBee 
4 years! Thats a long time indeed
Congrats Bee and thanks for all you have done here in those years
Wishing you and your fam all the best in the years ahead

I present thee with a special 4 year trophy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/17)

Wow, time flies. Congrats @johan and @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DominionZA (2/2/17)

Aug 10 will be my 8th year smoke free. 

But... I vape a lot - and I mean A LOT!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

DominionZA said:


> Aug 10 will be my 8th year smoke free.
> 
> But... I vape a lot - and I mean A LOT!



8 years - wow @DominionZA - that is incredible
Aug 10 will be a special day !
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Today is my one year anniversary off cigarettes. I'm glad to say I made a complete clean break. I didn't decrease my cigarette consumption while increasing my vaping. I just quit straight cold turkey, then started vaping about a month later. So cigarette smoke has not passed my lips for a whole year, yay.


Congrats @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/17)

Today I have been on ECIGSSA for 3 years and smoke free for 3 years, 3 months and 3 days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Genosmate (2/2/17)

*333*..............I knew theres was a little devil in there somewhere,you are 50%

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (2/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Today I have been on ECIGSSA for 3 years and smoke free for 3 years, 3 months and 3 days!


And what a presence! Congrats on both milestones, Skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/17)

@RichJB
@Satans_Stick
@johan
@BumbleBee 
@DominionZA
@Rob Fisher 

Congrats to you all

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Deckie (2/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Today I have been on ECIGSSA for 3 years and smoke free for 3 years, 3 months and 3 days!


Congratulations Sir, big achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/17)

Wow! That's a fair amount of big milestones from big (as in influential) people! Let me see if I can follow from where I last left off...

@johan and @BumbleBee , congrats on the three and four years respectively of being stinky free!
@Rob Fisher , congrats on dishing out the FOMO for three years, and then your half-way milestone with the number of the beast!

You guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Today I have been on ECIGSSA for 3 years and smoke free for 3 years, 3 months and 3 days!



Wow @Rob Fisher 
I dont know how I missed this post!
3 years on ECIGSSA! 
Thank you for all you have done for so many of us Rob, for the forum and the events!
Salute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/2/17)

Nice 1 @Rob Fisher


----------



## Willyza (11/2/17)

@johan 
@BumbleBee 

Well Gone Guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Anneries (20/2/17)

Whoohoo! Passed the 6 month vaping/ 5 month stinky free a week ago, things was a bit hectic so couldn't post here.

Today we celebrate my wife's 1 week stinky free! Super proud! It took me buying her adv in 6mg aswell, but I will support her in any way possible.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/2/17)

Anneries said:


> Whoohoo! Passed the 6 month vaping/ 5 month stinky free a week ago, things was a bit hectic so couldn't post here.
> 
> Today we celebrate my wife's 1 week stinky free! Super proud! It took me buying her adv in 6mg aswell, but I will support her in any way possible.


Congrats man! Keep it going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (26/2/17)

Whoop whoop, Ecigssa just reminded me: 2 years service, which also mean more than 2 years vaping mayhem/ stinky free bliss. Thank you Ecigssa Admin/ Mods and contributors for making everything possible.



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Andre (26/2/17)

acorn said:


> Whoop whoop, Ecigssa just reminded me: 2 years service, which also mean more than 2 years vaping mayhem/ stinky free bliss. Thank you Ecigssa Admin/ Mods and contributors for making everything possible.
> View attachment 86239
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Great stuff! Congrats @acorn.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (26/2/17)

I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Eequinox (26/2/17)

Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..


Congratulations may there be many more years added to the clock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/2/17)

Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..


Time flies. Great milestone. Congrats.


----------



## GregF (26/2/17)

Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..


Hey @Caveman same here. 1 year three days today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (26/2/17)

GregF said:


> Hey @Caveman same here. 1 year three days today.


Way to go tobacco brother. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (26/2/17)

GregF said:


> Hey @Caveman same here. 1 year three days today.


Let's make it 2 years 3 days in a year's time 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (26/2/17)

@Caveman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/2/17)

Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..



Congratulations brother.
May the vape force stay strong with you my brother...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/17)

Anneries said:


> Whoohoo! Passed the 6 month vaping/ 5 month stinky free a week ago, things was a bit hectic so couldn't post here.
> 
> Today we celebrate my wife's 1 week stinky free! Super proud! It took me buying her adv in 6mg aswell, but I will support her in any way possible.



Congrats on the six months @Anneries ! Great !
And superb to hear about your wife's 1 week stinky free. Many will say the first week is the tough part so please wish her well.


----------



## Silver (26/2/17)

acorn said:


> Whoop whoop, Ecigssa just reminded me: 2 years service, which also mean more than 2 years vaping mayhem/ stinky free bliss. Thank you Ecigssa Admin/ Mods and contributors for making everything possible.
> View attachment 86239
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Fantastic achievement @acorn!
Congrats and wishing you all the best from here on
Cant believe its two years. Time flies
All the best for the next 2 years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/17)

Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..



Wow @Caveman ! 
Epic milestone
Happy 1 year Vape-aversary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/2/17)

GregF said:


> Hey @Caveman same here. 1 year three days today.



Another epic milestone
Happy 1 year @GregF !
Congrats and wish you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/2/17)

acorn said:


> Whoop whoop, Ecigssa just reminded me: 2 years service, which also mean more than 2 years vaping mayhem/ stinky free bliss. Thank you Ecigssa Admin/ Mods and contributors for making everything possible.
> View attachment 86239
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Way to go @acorn ! I like the nod towards the contributions of the forum members, but don't forget, that your contributions are helping us all in return too! 



Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..





GregF said:


> Hey @Caveman same here. 1 year three days today.



Well done to you guys too! Crazy how easy it is to have kicked this habit with the help of vaping!

Keep it up guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (13/3/17)

Today marks my very first _consecutive_ year of not smoking after I started in 2002.

It kind of snuck up on me. Guess it's because you don't miss it all that much if you vape.

Next goal is to move from 6mg juices (I started on a Twist Clearo on 18mg) down to 3mg and eventually 0mg. 

This forum has been a MASSIVE help - whether it's been info, getting stupid questions answered or just support in general. I can't thank you all enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Anneries (13/3/17)

congrats @Wash Great milestone! And indeed, I kind of lost track of where I am standing now, will have to calculate again haha.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/17)

Oh wow @Wash, what a great milestone!
Big congrats
Wishing you well from here onwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/17)

Wash said:


> Today marks my very first _consecutive_ year of not smoking after I started in 2002.
> 
> It kind of snuck up on me. Guess it's because you don't miss it all that much if you vape.
> 
> ...




Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/17)

Wash said:


> Today marks my very first _consecutive_ year of not smoking after I started in 2002.
> 
> It kind of snuck up on me. Guess it's because you don't miss it all that much if you vape.
> 
> ...


Congrats @Wash !!! 

Here's to another gloriously tasty, cloud-filled year!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/3/17)

@Wash 
Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (14/3/17)

Thanks, everyone!

Like I said - this group of people made it a whole lot easier than the last couple of times I tried!

not having to go without the nic also didn't hurt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (14/3/17)

Awesome @Wash - that is well done and all the best for all the rest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (14/3/17)

So - Saturday 11/03/2017 - enroute between Swakopmund Namibia and Upington SA - a 1333 km run - was 6 Months since stopping a 44 Year run of smoking - Have been smoke and nic free since -

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Smokyg (14/3/17)

So apparently today after reappearing from my mysterious disappearance, i have reached 3 years forum membership today, and officially started vaping on 12/01/2014... So just over 3 years for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Max (14/3/17)

Wohooooooo @Smokyg - well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/17)

Max said:


> So - Saturday 11/03/2017 - enroute between Swakopmund Namibia and Upington SA - a 1333 km run - was 6 Months since stopping a 44 Year run of smoking - Have been smoke and nic free since -


Way to go @Max! Congrats.


----------



## Andre (14/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> So apparently today after reappearing from my mysterious disappearance, i have reached 3 years forum membership today, and officially started vaping on 12/01/2014... So just over 3 years for me!


Good to see you @Smokyg. Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Max said:


> So - Saturday 11/03/2017 - enroute between Swakopmund Namibia and Upington SA - a 1333 km run - was 6 Months since stopping a 44 Year run of smoking - Have been smoke and nic free since -



Well done @Max !
Just marvellous! All the best for the coming 6 months. Safe trip further


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> So apparently today after reappearing from my mysterious disappearance, i have reached 3 years forum membership today, and officially started vaping on 12/01/2014... So just over 3 years for me!



Big congrats @Smokyg - well done!
That is a great achievement. 3 years! Way to go 

And welcome back! Glad to have you with us to share this great accolade

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (14/3/17)

Thank You so much @Silver and @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (15/3/17)

Well Done @Max


----------



## Willyza (15/3/17)

@Smokyg  the BIG 3 Nice 1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg (15/3/17)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad to be back!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/17)

Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
I've loved the journey, but it would not have been possible without the members of this forum. So thank you to everyone on ecigssa for the encouragement and advice.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre (15/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88321
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
> ...


The bestest milestone! Congrats @ddk1979.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (15/3/17)

I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself 

My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.

Edit: Fixed.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Andre (15/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself
> 
> My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.


Way to go! Congrats, @zadiac!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88321
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
> ...



Congratulations. This is definitely a big achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself
> 
> My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.



Congratulations @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88321
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
> ...



Way to go @ddk1979 !!! It's an amazing feeling to hit this milestone! Glad we got to share this year with you! I think the thing that excited me most about hitting the 1 year mark was knowing that it would be so easy to get to 2 and 3 with the help of vaping, and the ECIGSSA community!

Congrats again!


zadiac said:


> I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself
> 
> My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.



Well done @zadiac ! 3 years is an achievement of epic proportions, I can't wait to get there myself!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Highlander (16/3/17)

Caveman said:


> I missed my 1 year smoke free day.. Now I've been smoke free for 1 year and 3 days.. Can't believe time has gone by so quickly..


Caveman, hi. I just been vapimg for a week now... do you still use liquids with a nicotine ratimg or did you manage to stop?


----------



## Silver (16/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88321
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
> ...



Magic milestone @ddk1979 
And a BIG congrats to you. Well done for a super achievement and wishing you all the very best for the year ahead.
Thank you too for all your involvement here and for being such a great part of it all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself
> 
> My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.



Oh my gosh, @zadiac - this is epic!!!
What a great achievement sir!
Time has flown

And thanks for everything you have done for all of us and for the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (16/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88321
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
> ...



Congrats @ddk1979 !!

I remember my first year milestone. Was so proud. It was the longest I've ever been without stinkies (before that).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/17)

zadiac said:


> Congrats @ddk1979 !!
> 
> I remember my first year milestone. Was so proud. It was the longest I've ever been without stinkies (before that).




Thanks @zadiac and congratulations to you on your own great milestone. 

Thanks for the wishes : @Andre , @SAVaper @Stosta , @Silver 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/3/17)

congrats @ddk1979 @zadiac 
Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (16/3/17)

Willyza said:


> congrats @ddk1979 @zadiac
> Well Done



Thanks Willy..........blerrie stoutgat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/17)

Willyza said:


> congrats @ddk1979 @zadiac
> Well Done




Thanks, much appreciated @Willyza .

.


----------



## craigb (19/3/17)

Today is my 6 month anniversary of buying my first device. 

There were 10 stinkies along the way due to running out of juice or coils for the AIO, but they don't really count

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Highlander (19/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> So apparently today after reappearing from my mysterious disappearance, i have reached 3 years forum membership today, and officially started vaping on 12/01/2014... So just over 3 years for me!


Well done Smokyg....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

craigb said:


> Today is my 6 month anniversary of buying my first device.
> 
> There were 10 stinkies along the way due to running out of juice or coils for the AIO, but they don't really count



Congrats @craigb !
6 months is a great achievement
Wishing you all the best for the next 6 months. Strength to you!


----------



## SAVaper (19/3/17)

Congratulations @craigb


----------



## Andre (20/3/17)

craigb said:


> Today is my 6 month anniversary of buying my first device.
> 
> There were 10 stinkies along the way due to running out of juice or coils for the AIO, but they don't really count


Way to go! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (22/3/17)

Highlander said:


> Well done Smokyg....


Thanks @Highlander , there have been some relapses... But we won't go into that here... Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre (9/4/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 90977


Congrats @Spydro! Looks like a great club to join. I am almost there!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/17)

Congrats @Spydro - major achievement.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/17)

COngrats on the 4 years @Spydro! I'm chasing the 4 year mark and I hope my 4 year anniversary is gonna be like yours!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/17)

Congrats on the 4 years @Spydro !
Epic achievement

And thank you for all the amazing contributions you have made here since you joined up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 90977



Congratulations brother...

That is a great achievement and here is to the next 4 years...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88321
> 
> 
> Can't believe I've reached the first big milestone - 1 year smoke free and 1 year of vaping.
> ...



Congratulations bud.
Great news brother.... One year stinkie free i doubt you will ever touch one of those cigs again.
Keep it up brother...
Live long and Vape on....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/17)

zadiac said:


> I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself
> 
> My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.



A belated congratulations brother.
Better late then never i guess.
Wish you many more years stinkie free my friend.
Vape on...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

Congrats @Spydro ! 

Epic achievement!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (10/4/17)

zadiac said:


> I was a full 3 years in vaping on March 10. I'm quite proud of myself
> 
> My counter in my sig is a bit off. Definitely March 10. Dunno how that happened. Will try to fix it.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.



Gratz X3+.

Same here with that exact same counter. I never did get it to work for me. Would be right when first set up and added to my signature, but never counted forward. Was the same with another one I saw being used here, with the same results. I guess you have to live in SA to use them.  

It's PITA to find one that doesn't have any advertising on it AND actually works here. I didn't really care enough to keep looking.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Gratz X3+.
> 
> Same here with that exact same counter. I never did get it to work for me. Would be right when first set up and added to my signature, but never counted forward. Was the same with another one I saw being used here, with the same results. I guess you have to live in SA to use them.
> 
> It's PITA to find one that doesn't have any advertising on it AND actually works here. I didn't really care enough to keep looking.



@Spydro - you can try use the one in my signature
It seems to be working fine
Just shout if you need help, i will help you


----------



## Spydro (13/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Spydro - you can try use the one in my signature
> It seems to be working fine
> Just shout if you need help, i will help you



I tried the one that you use here several times, and another being used here (I think Andre has that one). The one you use lets me set it up to my quit date, change the colors and generates the code to add it to my signature. But once there in my sig it never counts up, stays the same when it should add another week. Even days later it still hasn't changed to add that previous earned week. The other one will not even let me set it up (can't even enter the quit date).

Have never had any problems with banners at all before that had the not allowed here advertising on them. That was on ECF though, not here. ECF allowed the plug on them from whomever generated them (vaping vendors, ECF itself, etc). Also had no problems with banners used for other specific things on specific interest forums for years before I even started vaping.

Thanks for the offer, but I went about a year here with out one, and don't really need one now that I passed 4 years.


----------



## Willyza (13/4/17)

WoW @Spydro







Nice 4 years


----------



## craigb (21/4/17)

So I'm super chuffed about this.

I go to the casino maybe once a year or every other year.

The people in the smoking section are usually nice so...

40 minutes in the smoking area and I change R1000 into chips.

I left the blackjack table with R1500 in chips and 0 cigarettes directly smoked. I have been so lus for a smoke lately but the euphoria of a win has silenced that.

Happily vaping some Coco outside the building now with some vape moolah in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483 (22/4/17)

crack2483 said:


> Officially 1 year stinkie free as of today! Whoop !


Officially 3 years vaping strong, stinkie free.  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (22/4/17)

crack2483 said:


> Officially 3 years vaping strong, stinkie free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy! Three years is epic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/4/17)

Just a quick announcement here guys!

We're all really proud of our vaping milestones and keeping track of our time being stinky free is something a lot of us like to do.

Luckily for us @Gizmo has rolled some bones, recited some incantations, and sacrificed a wide variety of small animals to bring us something that we think is pretty neat!






We now have a neat little ribbon that fits under your avatar picture that displays how long you have been vaping for! This way we can all keep track of the time we have spent since making the decision to move to a healthier lifestyle!

Just head on over to...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/account/personal-details

You'll see a field there that says "Years Vaping", click on that and it will drop down a calendar. Select the day you started vaping, then scroll to the bottom of the page and save your changes and voila! Magic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Very Very Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/5/17)

Damn I've been so busy I missed my 3 year reminder 

here's to another 3 years

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (11/5/17)

Congratz Dude 
@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Damn I've been so busy I missed my 3 years reminder
> 
> here's to another 3 years


Way to go! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/5/17)

Thanks guys
@Willyza
@Andre
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@ddk1979
@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/17)

Congrats @BioHAZarD . I'm also nearly there. No way back !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/5/17)

@BioHAZarD

Well done.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/17)

Well done @BioHAZarD ! That is amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/17)

Belated congrats @BioHAZarD 
Epic milestone!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/5/17)

Silver said:


> Belated congrats @BioHAZarD
> Epic milestone!!
> 
> View attachment 94539


Thanks @Silver

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/5/17)

Nice!
Done. Wow, feels longer. 
Talk about learning alot in a short time, wish my stupid brain was this spongy in school


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/17)

Congratulations @BioHAZarD 
I did the same thing. Was so busy I missed my 1 year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @BioHAZarD
> I did the same thing. Was so busy I missed my 1 year.


Way to go @SAVaper! Congrats. Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @BioHAZarD
> I did the same thing. Was so busy I missed my 1 year.



Congrats on the milestone and achievement @SAVaper !
Epic milestone!
Happy 1 year Vape-aversary!
Wishing you all the best from here on !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

Congrats and well done @SAVaper .

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/17)

Thanks.
I appreciate all the assistance I received from the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (17/5/17)

So been vaping for..
November 6th 2015 

1 years
6 months
11 days ago
8 hours

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Scott (17/5/17)

craigb said:


> So I'm super chuffed about this.
> 
> I go to the casino maybe once a year or every other year.
> 
> ...


Awesome news. I will private message you my bank account details so we can share in your good fortune. I don't go near a casino as I am so unlucky I just post them my money and save the fuel.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarkSide (27/5/17)

TWO years, time really flies on this vaping journey and again @Andre "thanks to your first reply to my noob question" that got me on the vaping highway to health. Beyond addiction, this vaping is, when this obsession to purchase a new mod and tank every month will not pass, some I use, most still in the boxes, will get to them someday. Thanks to all for the advice and keep blowing those clouds.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Andre (27/5/17)

DarkSide said:


> TWO years, time really flies on this vaping journey and again @Andre "thanks to your first reply to my noob question" that got me on the vaping highway to health. Beyond addiction, this vaping is, when this obsession to purchase a new mod and tank every month will not pass, some I use, most still in the boxes, will get to them someday. Thanks to all for the advice and keep blowing those clouds.


Way to go! Congrats.


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Congrats on the two years @DarkSide !
Great achievement !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/17)

Well done @DarkSide


----------



## Willyza (31/5/17)

@DarkSide 


Well Done


----------



## Alex (31/5/17)

Well done @DarkSide.

2 Years...That's an awesome achievement.


----------



## Patrick (6/6/17)

On 6 June 2014 at 12:05 I walked into Clearwater Mall and bought 2 Twisps and some of their horrid liquid. Since that time I have not smoked 43,934 Gauloises Blondes and have, absolutely blown the associated funds on vape paraphernalia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/6/17)

Patrick said:


> On 6 June 2014 at 12:05 I walked into Clearwater Mall and bought 2 Twisps and some of their horrid liquid. Since that time I have not smoked 43,934 Gauloises Blondes and have, absolutely blown the associated funds on vape paraphernalia.


Three years!

Congrats @Patrick ! I truly think that "Vaping is cheaper than smoking" is one of the biggest misnomers. It could be if you keep to the first pen-tyle device you buy, and decide to never try new flavours, but I have yet to meet one of those guys!


----------



## Patrick (6/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Three years!
> 
> Congrats @Patrick ! I truly think that "Vaping is cheaper than smoking" is one of the biggest misnomers. It could be if you keep to the first pen-tyle device you buy, and decide to never try new flavours, but I have yet to meet one of those guys!



Thanks. Me neither. And when the DIY bug bites...

My Stop Smoking App says that I've spent R85,763 on vape stuff. That surely can't be true...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/17)

Patrick said:


> On 6 June 2014 at 12:05 I walked into Clearwater Mall and bought 2 Twisps and some of their horrid liquid. Since that time I have not smoked 43,934 Gauloises Blondes and have, absolutely blown the associated funds on vape paraphernalia.


A major milestone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (6/6/17)

Patrick said:


> Thanks. Me neither. And when the DIY bug bites...
> 
> My Stop Smoking App says that I've spent R85,763 on vape stuff. That surely can't be true...


R2300 a month. Seems Plausible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/17)

Congrats and well done @DarkSide and @Patrick .

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (6/6/17)

@BioHAZarD and @SAVaper 



@DarkSide and @Patrick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

Thanks @Max 

your 1 year us almost here as well


----------



## Max (6/6/17)

@BioHAZarD - yes - I cannot believe that it's been almost a year now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/17)

Well done @DarkSide it's all downhill from here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/6/17)

@DarkSide @Patrick @BioHAZarD @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/6/17)

Patrick said:


> On 6 June 2014 at 12:05 I walked into Clearwater Mall and bought 2 Twisps and some of their horrid liquid. Since that time I have not smoked 43,934 Gauloises Blondes and have, absolutely blown the associated funds on vape paraphernalia.



Congrats on the three years @Patrick !
Epic !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/7/17)

Got a lovely calendar notification...

3 years today, this very moment, I put down a half pack of Lucky Strikes

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/17)

Well done @DoubleD , that's a major milestone.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

DoubleD said:


> Got a lovely calendar notification...
> 
> 3 years today, this very moment, I put down a half pack of Lucky Strikes


Thats just awesome. Thats a major achievement! Congrats on choosing a healthy life and congrats on showing all those vaping nay sayers where to stick their opinions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

DoubleD said:


> Got a lovely calendar notification...
> 
> 3 years today, this very moment, I put down a half pack of Lucky Strikes


Way to go @DoubleD! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

DoubleD said:


> Got a lovely calendar notification...
> 
> 3 years today, this very moment, I put down a half pack of Lucky Strikes



Oh wow, @DoubleD 
Big congrats on that epic milestone
What a three years it has been!!
All the best from here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/17)

4 years, almost to the hour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> 4 years, almost to the hour!


Awesome dude. Hope there are many more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (7/7/17)

That is an achievement @Andre that you can be very proud of - Well Done and Congratulations Friend - and many years to come to put behind you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/17)

Andre said:


> 4 years, almost to the hour!




Absolutely Outstanding @Andre .... well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/7/17)

Well Done @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/17)

Andre said:


> 4 years, almost to the hour!



Oh my word @Andre - that is awesome
Congrats on the 4 years - what an epic milestone!
I bet you wouldnt have thought this four years ago

Have to thank you for blazing so many vaping trails over the four years!
Many of them have helped me immensely
Respect and thanks

All the best from here on...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (8/7/17)

Congrats @Andre

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (10/7/17)

Yesterday was 6 months to the day that I touched my last stinky and I could not be happier.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 6 months to the day that I touched my last stinky and I could not be happier.



Big congrats on the six months @Lawrence A !!
Awesome achievement
Wishing you well from here


----------



## Andre (10/7/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 6 months to the day that I touched my last stinky and I could not be happier.


An awesome milestone. Congrats!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/17)

Congrats @Lawrence A 
Keep it up bud!


----------



## Lawrence A (10/7/17)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. Its amazing how much of a difference vaping makes to the way I feel and I am really grateful to all who contribute to this forum and community as it has made the journey that much easier and more enjoyable!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (12/7/17)

Wow I did not even notice it but hey Stinky free for 2 years already how time flies thanks to the awesome community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/17)

Well done @Eequinox 

.


----------



## Max (12/7/17)

Brilliant @Eequinox


----------



## SAVaper (13/7/17)

Eequinox said:


> Wow I did not even notice it but hey Stinky free for 2 years already how time flies thanks to the awesome community
> 
> View attachment 101030



Congrats. That is great!


----------



## Willyza (13/7/17)

Well Done @Eequinox


----------



## Silver (13/7/17)

Eequinox said:


> Wow I did not even notice it but hey Stinky free for 2 years already how time flies thanks to the awesome community
> 
> View attachment 101030



Congrats @Eequinox 
Time has flown!
Great achievement indeed!


----------



## Willyza (13/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/7/17)

Wow you guys are Inspiring!
Tomorrow, will be 3 Months the since I last smoked a stinky. 
I "quit" like 4 years ago, but at a Braai.... Or at work when the stress hits. So technically I was still smoking, but I quit buying. All that said, and looking back, tomorrow is actually a big day for my personal triumphs. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (13/7/17)

@Willyza

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Wow you guys are Inspiring!
> Tomorrow, will be 3 Months the since I last smoked a stinky.
> I "quit" like 4 years ago, but at a Braai.... Or at work when the stress hits. So technically I was still smoking, but I quit buying. All that said, and looking back, tomorrow is actually a big day for my personal triumphs.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @GerritVisagie ! Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/7/17)

Well done @GerritVisagie 

Stop going to braai's


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/7/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Well done @GerritVisagie
> 
> Stop going to braai's



Nah, braai's now are a breeze, 80% of the friends vape now!
Only two more smokers left.... My job is almost done


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (13/7/17)

Well done @Willyza 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/17)

Congrats @Willyza.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/7/17)

Willyza said:


>


Well done dude. Awesome news. Keep it up.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Willyza said:


>



Big congrats on an epic milestone @Willyza !
Marvellous!

Wishing you all the very best from here on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Wow you guys are Inspiring!
> Tomorrow, will be 3 Months the since I last smoked a stinky.
> I "quit" like 4 years ago, but at a Braai.... Or at work when the stress hits. So technically I was still smoking, but I quit buying. All that said, and looking back, tomorrow is actually a big day for my personal triumphs.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 3 months @GerritVisagie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/8/17)

Tomorrow, the 26th of August 2017, will be a momentous ground breaking red letter calendar day for Ecigssa. Can you possibly guess why?

It is the anniversary of my joining this forum. I hope there is nothing or no other event that may overshadow this memorable occasion. Ahh, why worry, what could possibly be more memorable...

Damn, I stand amazed at the limitless depths of my humility.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DominionZA (26/8/17)

This month marks 8 years for me. Not 1 single cigarette. 

I do however vape a lot. 100ml / 4 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (26/8/17)

DominionZA said:


> This month marks 8 years for me. Not 1 single cigarette.
> 
> I do however vape a lot. 100ml / 4 days.


Wow, 8 years! Remarkable. Congrats. Have you ever considered upping the nic to cut down on the volume?


----------



## DominionZA (26/8/17)

Andre said:


> Wow, 8 years! Remarkable. Congrats. Have you ever considered upping the nic to cut down on the volume?


Thank-you  

I have actually reduced nic. 8 years ago I was on 24mg M2L and now 1.8mg D2L. 

Its not the hanging for nic that has me vaping so much. I just love the flavours - lol. In fact, I can go the whole day without my vape without hanging. I vape purely out of habit and for the pleasure of it. 

I only have a small amount of nic in my juice to assist with throat hit.


----------



## Andre (26/8/17)

DominionZA said:


> Thank-you
> 
> I have actually reduced nic. 8 years ago I was on 24mg M2L and now 1.8mg D2L.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, as long as it work for you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (19/9/17)

Hey @Vaperite South Africa, you might not remember this, but it was a big day for me. 



Just a few hours short of my vapeversary. To think I went from that 3mg Orion Asteroid, which was the bees knees to me back then, but not so much any more, to 9mg and I think even a few 12mg juices in the eGo, to 1.5mg DIY juices now. 

From the eGo, to the Pico squeeze, a few others, to end up on the Minikin V2 and Azeroth. 

And all of you on the forum have been with me every step of the way. Thank you, you wonderfully weird community. Especially @Seanc & @Viashen (f****ng hipsters )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

craigb said:


> Hey @Vaperite South Africa, you might not remember this, but it was a big day for me.
> View attachment 107583
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome dude. Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/17)

WOW @DominionZA - 8 years is a massive achievement - WELL DONE !!!

Great stuff @craigb -congrats.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/17)

craigb said:


> Hey @Vaperite South Africa, you might not remember this, but it was a big day for me.
> View attachment 107583
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

craigb said:


> Hey @Vaperite South Africa, you might not remember this, but it was a big day for me.
> View attachment 107583
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats @craigb 
Epic milestone and very well done!
Thanks for sharing your journey so far on the forum. Been great to see.
Wishing you all the very best for the year ahead!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (23/9/17)

Congrats to everyone. Every day without smoking is a milestone and vaping makes it so much easier. Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (24/9/17)

@craigb
@DominionZA 
Nice One Guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marechal (29/9/17)

6 years today.......and YES vaping did save my life.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Andre (29/9/17)

Marechal said:


> 6 years today.......and YES vaping did save my life.


Wow, that is a great achievement! Congrats pioneer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/17)

Well done @Marechal 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Marechal said:


> 6 years today.......and YES vaping did save my life.



Congrats @Marechal 
That is marvellously epic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/9/17)

Well Done @Marechal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/9/17)

So - @Silver - you were the first person to welcome me onto the Forum - beginning of October last year - crazy how time moves heh.

It was the 11th of September last year that 44 years of smoking came to an end - and this Forum has played a critical role in helping me get through the first stages of stopping smoking - and helping me along my vaping journey - so thank you to this entire Forum for all your valued support -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Oh that is just brilliant @Max !

Congrats on that achievement and I am glad the people on the forum have helped!

All the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/17)

Making that first year is EPIC! Congrats @Max.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/10/17)

Marechal said:


> 6 years today.......and YES vaping did save my life.



That is awesome. Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

I'm happy to say I just reached my 4th year of not touching a stinky!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm happy to say I just reached my 4th year of not touching a stinky!
> View attachment 109650



Oh wow @Rob Fisher that is just epic!

*4 years stinkie free* - congrats!



Wishing you all the very best for the year/s ahead!
And thank you for all you have done for us here and for the industry at large!
Champion of note

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm happy to say I just reached my 4th year of not touching a stinky!
> View attachment 109650


Way to go! Congrats @Rob Fisher. What a journey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (9/10/17)

Very Very Well Done Mr. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/17)

Congrats @Rob Fisher
.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

4 years ago i had my last stinkie

Cannot believe it

How time has flown and what an incredible journey it has been!
Wouldn't have done it without the people on this forum.

Am very pleased...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> 4 years ago i had my last stinkie
> 
> Cannot believe it
> 
> ...



Well done @Silver - here's to the next four 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/10/17)

Nice 1 @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> 4 years ago i had my last stinkie
> 
> Cannot believe it
> 
> ...


Way to go! Congrats @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> 4 years ago i had my last stinkie
> 
> Cannot believe it
> 
> ...


Outstanding achievement @Silver 
Here is to another 4 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

I should think that taking up vaping is the most delightful way to stop smoking BUT I'm sure that it still required a strong will to do so. So to all those who have done so, I say, WELL DONE! It's a remarkable achievement and something that you should be proud of!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/10/17)

Congrats @Silver 
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/10/17)

Wow, 4 years is epic. I'm only two and a half weeks in. No cravings yet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

Thanks all
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/17)

87hunter said:


> Wow, 4 years is epic. I'm only two and a half weeks in. No cravings yet.



Thanks @87hunter 
You doing the hard part now! Well done and keep going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> 4 years ago i had my last stinkie
> 
> Cannot believe it
> 
> ...


Time does indeed fly, congrats @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> 4 years ago i had my last stinkie
> 
> Cannot believe it
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Silver 
May there be many many more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> 4 years ago i had my last stinkie
> 
> Cannot believe it
> 
> ...



Way da go Hi Ho @Silver. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/17)

Congrats @Silver on your 4th year!!! you know of course it is a linen anniversary !!!
*so cotton balls to you!!!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> Congrats @Silver on your 4th year!!! you know of course it is a linen anniversary !!!
> *so cotton balls to you!!!*



Thanks @HPBotha !
Lol, cotton balls
I have plenty of those Dischem ones


----------



## Jos (20/11/17)

17 November 2014 I joined this forum on the recommendation of the skipper @Rob Fisher 

20 November 2014 I got my first mod - a Vision Spinner and Kanger EMOW tank and that was also the last day I had a stinkie.

3 years today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

Jos said:


> 17 November 2014 I joined this forum on the recommendation of the skipper @Rob Fisher
> 
> 20 November 2014 I got my first mod - a Vision Spinner and Kanger EMOW tank and that was also the last day I had a stinkie.
> 
> 3 years today



Congrats @Jos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/11/17)

Jos said:


> 17 November 2014 I joined this forum on the recommendation of the skipper @Rob Fisher
> 
> 20 November 2014 I got my first mod - a Vision Spinner and Kanger EMOW tank and that was also the last day I had a stinkie.
> 
> 3 years today


Three years?! That's epic!!! 

Well done @Jos   

I'm going to steal this honour from @Silver ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/11/17)

Jos said:


> 17 November 2014 I joined this forum on the recommendation of the skipper @Rob Fisher
> 
> 20 November 2014 I got my first mod - a Vision Spinner and Kanger EMOW tank and that was also the last day I had a stinkie.
> 
> 3 years today




Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/17)

Jos said:


> 17 November 2014 I joined this forum on the recommendation of the skipper @Rob Fisher
> 
> 20 November 2014 I got my first mod - a Vision Spinner and Kanger EMOW tank and that was also the last day I had a stinkie.
> 
> 3 years today


Way to go @Jos. Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

Congrats @Jos !
Great achiebement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/11/17)

Nice 1 @Jos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

Two years ago today I made the decision to never have a cigarette again! I received my first vapes (EVOD Megas) in the beginning of November 2015. I then spent a month slowly weaning myself off, with the last week or so of November being strictly for morning cigs only! It was on this day two years ago that I decided I didn't need that one!

@Silver please do me the honours of the 2 year pic that you use so I can update my profile picture! I been waiting a WHOLE year for this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/12/17)

Nice 1 @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (1/12/17)

Happy vaperversary @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Oh wow @Stosta 

A big congrats on the 2 years!

And a special thank you for all the help and effort you put in here as part of the Admin and Mod team. You are a champ!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/17)

Awesome milestone @Stosta. Congrats. Still an unreal and elated feeling not sucking on dem stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Stosta
> 
> A big congrats on the 2 years!
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver !

I will gladly put in the effort ten-fold for this community!!! I owe it so much more than just a source of information or even just keeping my health.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta! It's a beautiful anniversary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (1/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta thats awesome 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Cool looking avatar pic modification @Stosta !
2 years and counting...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/17)

Well done to both @Jos and @Stosta - great stuff guys.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

Today exactly two years ago my vaping journey started in earnest. There were some previous attempts but this time I had proper guidance and it stuck! Stinky free, well not quite two years as I fell of the wagon once or twice but this day in 2015 set me on a path that made it possible for me to be stinky free today. I can not remember when exactly I passed the point of no return, it just happened, so to me the 4th of December will need to serve as the day everything changed.

Kim, Stephen, tonight I raise my glass in your honor and in recognition of what you did for me.

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/12/17)

Well done @Raindance 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Today exactly two years ago my vaping journey started in earnest. There were some previous attempts but this time I had proper guidance and it stuck! Stinky free, well not quite two years as I fell of the wagon once or twice but this day in 2015 set me on a path that made it possible for me to be stinky free today. I can not remember when exactly I passed the point of no return, it just happened, so to me the 4th of December will need to serve as the day everything changed.
> 
> Kim, Stephen, tonight I raise my glass in your honor and in recognition of what you did for me.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Great stuff! Congrats and thanks for the good company.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Two years ago today I made the decision to never have a cigarette again! I received my first vapes (EVOD Megas) in the beginning of November 2015. I then spent a month slowly weaning myself off, with the last week or so of November being strictly for morning cigs only! It was on this day two years ago that I decided I didn't need that one!
> 
> @Silver please do me the honours of the 2 year pic that you use so I can update my profile picture! I been waiting a WHOLE year for this!



@Stosta Great!  And what a journey these two years must have been!


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Today exactly two years ago my vaping journey started in earnest. There were some previous attempts but this time I had proper guidance and it stuck! Stinky free, well not quite two years as I fell of the wagon once or twice but this day in 2015 set me on a path that made it possible for me to be stinky free today. I can not remember when exactly I passed the point of no return, it just happened, so to me the 4th of December will need to serve as the day everything changed.
> 
> Kim, Stephen, tonight I raise my glass in your honor and in recognition of what you did for me.
> 
> Thanks Guys



Well done @Raindance !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Today exactly two years ago my vaping journey started in earnest. There were some previous attempts but this time I had proper guidance and it stuck! Stinky free, well not quite two years as I fell of the wagon once or twice but this day in 2015 set me on a path that made it possible for me to be stinky free today. I can not remember when exactly I passed the point of no return, it just happened, so to me the 4th of December will need to serve as the day everything changed.
> 
> Kim, Stephen, tonight I raise my glass in your honor and in recognition of what you did for me.
> 
> Thanks Guys



Great milestone!
Congrats @Raindance 

And thanks for sharing a lot of your journey here!

Wishing you all the best for the years ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/17)

Well done @Raindance 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/12/17)

Nice 1 @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Two years ago today I made the decision to never have a cigarette again! I received my first vapes (EVOD Megas) in the beginning of November 2015. I then spent a month slowly weaning myself off, with the last week or so of November being strictly for morning cigs only! It was on this day two years ago that I decided I didn't need that one!
> 
> @Silver please do me the honours of the 2 year pic that you use so I can update my profile picture! I been waiting a WHOLE year for this!



Congratulations. Great achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/12/17)

It's coming....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

It’s been 1 week and 1 day since I stopped the stinkies completely!! Feeling much better for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/12/17)

Carnival said:


> It’s been 1 week and 1 day since I stopped the stinkies completely!! Feeling much better for it.


Congrats @Carnival !
In a "short bit" it will be One Year stinkie free, and man is that going to feel Great!
Never look back.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Congrats @Carnival !
> In a "short bit" it will be One Year stinkie free, and man is that going to feel Great!
> Never look back.....



That is a great milestone @Vapey McJuicy 
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> That is a great milestone @Vapey McJuicy
> Congrats


He-he, thank you @Silver , although I was referencing a future one year anniversary for our friend above that he could celebrate!

My own milestone will be in 2 days, and I will keep it a secret until then to share here 

*Dramatic music here*


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> He-he, thank you @Silver , although I was referencing a future one year anniversary for our friend above that he could celebrate!
> 
> My own milestone will be in 2 days, and I will keep it a secret until then to share here
> 
> *Dramatic music here*



I saw it - your 2 days to go post
That is so great
Isnt it quite amazing to think one hasnt smoked for that long!
We will wait for 2 days and then we can officially congratulate you!!!

As a matter of interest, what was the hardest part for you over the past year?


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Carnival said:


> It’s been 1 week and 1 day since I stopped the stinkies completely!! Feeling much better for it.



Missed this @Carnival 
Congrats!
You doing the hard parts now!! Big respect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> I saw it - your 2 days to go post
> That is so great
> Isnt it quite amazing to think one hasnt smoked for that long!
> We will wait for 2 days and then we can officially congratulate you!!!
> ...


Yes sir, 2 days to go for not so much a not smoking milestone, but more a vaping one!

My first year not smoking-struggles were a few years ago, but the benefits of giving up the stinkies faaaar outweighed any negative stuff in that time (as we all here found out!)

Would you mind me answering your question more in depth in my post in 1 and a bit days? I will reference back to it then because I know here a a lot of people that hasn't stopped that long ago. And it might be usefull to them too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

Carnival said:


> It’s been 1 week and 1 day since I stopped the stinkies completely!! Feeling much better for it.



@Carnival That's great! You've passed the 'first week' hurdle - congrats!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Thank you! @Hooked


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Yes sir, 2 days to go for not so much a not smoking milestone, but more a vaping one!
> 
> My first year not smoking-struggles were a few years ago, but the benefits of giving up the stinkies faaaar outweighed any negative stuff in that time (as we all here found out!)
> 
> Would you mind me answering your question more in depth in my post in 1 and a bit days? I will reference back to it then because I know here a a lot of people that hasn't stopped that long ago. And it might be usefull to them too



That's perfect @Vapey McJuicy 
Look forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/17)

Oh Dam... If it wasnt for this thread i would have forgotten, well i actually did forget but rembered now 

25th Dec marked my 2 year stinkie free. Not a single cig, niks, nadda.

As always being a part of ecigssa will always be one of the main reasons i managed to stay of the cigs and for that the community will always have a close place in my heart, even though very few times there are some glitches between members i always find myself coming back home 'Ecigssa' .

Heres to the next year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh Dam... If it wasnt for this thread i would have forgotten, well i actually did forget but rembered now
> 
> 25th Dec marked my 2 year stinkie free. Not a single cig, niks, nadda.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 2 years @Clouds4Days 
Epic!
Great achievement and wishing you all the best for the next 2!
Happy holidays as well to you and your fam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the 2 years @Clouds4Days
> Epic!
> Great achievement and wishing you all the best for the next 2!
> Happy holidays as well to you and your fam
> ...



Thank you @Silver , happy holidays to you and the family too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (27/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh Dam... If it wasnt for this thread i would have forgotten, well i actually did forget but rembered now
> 
> 25th Dec marked my 2 year stinkie free. Not a single cig, niks, nadda.
> 
> ...



Wow 2 years is a wonderful achievement!! Congrats, @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Wow 2 years is a wonderful achievement!! Congrats, @Clouds4Days



Thank you @Carnival , it doesn't feel like 2 years. Giving up the cigs was pretty easy after the 2nd week with the help of vaping.

That and the fact i didnt want to waist thousands of rands of vape gear purchases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/17)

Congratulations @Clouds4Days  Here is to wishes for the next years, happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Clouds4Days  Here is to wishes for the next years, happy clouds to you.



Thank you brother, much appreciated.


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh Dam... If it wasnt for this thread i would have forgotten, well i actually did forget but rembered now
> 
> 25th Dec marked my 2 year stinkie free. Not a single cig, niks, nadda.
> 
> ...


Epic! Way to go @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/17)

@Stosta @Raindance and @Clouds4Days .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (28/12/17)

Woops, looks like I missed my milestone. Since 19 days ago, 2 years stinky free! Time flies when you are having fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/17)

Effjh said:


> Woops, looks like I missed my milestone. Since 19 days ago, 2 years stinky free! Time flies when you are having fun.


Congratulations on your achievement @Effjh ,  rather late than never. Wishes for happy clouds for years to come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Effjh said:


> Woops, looks like I missed my milestone. Since 19 days ago, 2 years stinky free! Time flies when you are having fun.



Oh wow, @Effjh 
Congrats !!!
Epic milestone - well done

Wishing you all the best from here on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Effjh said:


> Woops, looks like I missed my milestone. Since 19 days ago, 2 years stinky free! Time flies when you are having fun.


Awesome stuff @Effjh !

Quite a few of us here that stopped around December 2015!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (30/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff @Effjh !
> 
> Quite a few of us here that stopped around December 2015!


Yep looks like it and not a bad vintage either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (30/12/17)

Well Done Dude @Effjh

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/12/17)

Congrats @Effjh 
,

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/18)

Effjh said:


> Woops, looks like I missed my milestone. Since 19 days ago, 2 years stinky free! Time flies when you are having fun.


Way to go @Effjh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/1/18)

Two years today since I had my last cigarette.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (3/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Two years today since I had my last cigarette.


Awesome milestone! Congrats @RichJB.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (3/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Two years today since I had my last cigarette.



BIG congrats @RichJB! That’s a brilliant milestone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/18)

Congrats @RichJB 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Two years today since I had my last cigarette.



Congrats on that @RichJB !!
Two years is a great milestone
And a big thank you for all your contributions you have made here over the past!!

Wishing you all the best from here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/18)

Carnival said:


> It’s been 1 week and 1 day since I stopped the stinkies completely!! Feeling much better for it.



Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh Dam... If it wasnt for this thread i would have forgotten, well i actually did forget but rembered now
> 
> 25th Dec marked my 2 year stinkie free. Not a single cig, niks, nadda.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/18)

Effjh said:


> Woops, looks like I missed my milestone. Since 19 days ago, 2 years stinky free! Time flies when you are having fun.



Well done and congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/18)

RichJB said:


> Two years today since I had my last cigarette.



Congratulations @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (9/1/18)

It was 1 year ago to the day that I stopped smoking stinkies and man am I happy I did. There are the obvious health benefits which I am grateful for, this community which I am grateful for, and lastly I am really glad I found vaping as it allowed me to start exploring DIY juice making, which is a enjoyable 'hobby' in its own right. I still have loads to learn on this front and feel quite lucky we have so many talented and knowledgeable mixers in this community from whom I can learn.

I have been quite reserved on the hardware side of my vaping journey, starting of with a PICO mega (which I still have and use daily) with a melo III tank and then getting a RSQ squonker with a WASP RDA.... the 2 set ups satisfy my vaping needs for now so the focus this year will be to improve my DIY skills and try get more of my friends/family off the stinkies.

Thanks to each and every member here for making this community what it is.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre (9/1/18)

A great milestone @Lawrence A! Congrats.


----------



## Willyza (9/1/18)

Well Done Guys 
@RichJB 
@Lawrence A

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (9/1/18)

2 and a half years

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

Lawrence A said:


> It was 1 year ago to the day that I stopped smoking stinkies and man am I happy I did. There are the obvious health benefits which I am grateful for, this community which I am grateful for, and lastly I am really glad I found vaping as it allowed me to start exploring DIY juice making, which is a enjoyable 'hobby' in its own right. I still have loads to learn on this front and feel quite lucky we have so many talented and knowledgeable mixers in this community from whom I can learn.
> 
> I have been quite reserved on the hardware side of my vaping journey, starting of with a PICO mega (which I still have and use daily) with a melo III tank and then getting a RSQ squonker with a WASP RDA.... the 2 set ups satisfy my vaping needs for now so the focus this year will be to improve my DIY skills and try get more of my friends/family off the stinkies.
> 
> Thanks to each and every member here for making this community what it is.



Congrats on this @Lawrence A !
Marvellous achievement
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

De_Stroyer said:


> 2 and a half years



Congrats @De_Stroyer !!


----------



## BATMAN (25/1/18)

Howsit everybody.

Been slacking on the forum lately.
I have never really given up the cigs,for some reason I couldnt bring myself to leave the 5-6 a day.

However,I have finally decided to kick the habit and be strong.
I have purchased myself the G3 MINI MTL device along with a 25MG VGOD Vanilla Cubanno juice and I am going for almost a week now.
I feel great and confident-sincerely hoping I can keep this up for good.

Strongs to all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (25/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit everybody.
> 
> Been slacking on the forum lately.
> I have never really given up the cigs,for some reason I couldnt bring myself to leave the 5-6 a day.
> ...


Awesome news. Keep it up - we are all rooting for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit everybody.
> 
> Been slacking on the forum lately.
> I have never really given up the cigs,for some reason I couldnt bring myself to leave the 5-6 a day.
> ...


Great news, and congrats on the first week.


----------



## Carnival (25/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit everybody.
> 
> Been slacking on the forum lately.
> I have never really given up the cigs,for some reason I couldnt bring myself to leave the 5-6 a day.
> ...



CONGRATS on your almost one week off the stinkies @BATMAN 

You can do it!!! We're supporting you all the way


----------



## BATMAN (25/1/18)

Thank you @Andre @Room Fogger and @Carnival !!
The motivation sure does help 

I must say,these nic salts are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit everybody.
> 
> Been slacking on the forum lately.
> I have never really given up the cigs,for some reason I couldnt bring myself to leave the 5-6 a day.
> ...



Ah, thats amazing news @BATMAN 
I didnt know you were still on the stinkies
Well congrats on the near week without stinkies and wishing you all the strength and the best to continue strong.

Am rooting for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (26/1/18)

Thank you @Silver 

I had quit on and off before but I am pushing to make this permanent now.

Mind over matter!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (20/2/18)

Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (20/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!



Well done @BATMAN! That's a fantastic achievement and you should feel proud of yourself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (20/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!


Congrats @BATMAN!

I've still got a way to go. But 3 days now without touching a stinkie. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!


You have kicked the stinkies goodbye! Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!



Congrats @BATMAN - that is GREAT!
Proid of you
All the best from here on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

Way to go!! @BATMAN Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (20/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!



That’s the way bud... congrats man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Today is day 30 and I am feeling great !!!!


Congratulations on your first 30 days, that's the way to do it, here's to the next uncountable days stinkies free!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (21/2/18)

Thank you everybody!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

Braki said:


> Congrats @BATMAN!
> 
> I've still got a way to go. But 3 days now without touching a stinkie.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



Well done @Braki! Just keep going...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/18)

Well done @Braki , one day at a time, and just keep going. Great news


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

well done @Braki !!!
the first week was the most difficult but with a proper mtl device and the right amount of nic your challenge will be alot easier.

Good luck man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (23/2/18)

Two years for me today.
I dont think it would have been so easy were it not for you guys.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

GregF said:


> Two years for me today.
> I dont think it would have been so easy were it not for you guys.
> Thanks



Oh wow @GregF 
Congrats on that
2 years is epic!

Wishing you well for the future and thanks for all you have contributed here in the time you have been on the forum!!

Am going to have a nice tobacco salute and vape for your 2 years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/18)

GregF said:


> Two years for me today.
> I dont think it would have been so easy were it not for you guys.
> Thanks


Congrats @GregF. An awesome milestone. Thank you for great company over the period.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/2/18)

GregF said:


> Two years for me today.
> I dont think it would have been so easy were it not for you guys.
> Thanks



Well done @GregF 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KUDU (23/2/18)

Big thumbs up for U @GregF. At what nic or No nic?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (23/2/18)

KUDU said:


> Big thumbs up for U @GregF. At what nic or No nic?


The past year at least I only MTL 8mg and sometimes 12mg nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (23/2/18)

Nice 1 @GregF

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/2/18)

well done @GregF !!!!!

Strongs buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/18)

So proud to have made it to 2 years smoke free .
Had some difficult moments along the way where I had some massive cravings for a cig, but my little old twisp clearo got me through through the tough times.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 126020
> 
> 
> So proud to have made it to 2 years smoke free .
> ...


That's amazing news @ddk1979 !! Congratulations, here's to many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 126020
> 
> 
> So proud to have made it to 2 years smoke free .
> ...


Awesome milestone! Congrats @ddk1979.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/18)

Congratulations @GregF and @ddk1979 on your 2 years smoke free! I'll vape to that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (15/3/18)

Congrats @ddk1979 Nice 1 or should I say 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/18)

Congratulations @GregF and @ddk1979 . Two years stinky free...well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (15/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 126020
> 
> 
> So proud to have made it to 2 years smoke free .
> ...



Well done @ddk1979 That's some achievement!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Congrats on the 2 years @ddk1979 !
Great to hear and am so happy for you

Cant believe how time has flown

Wishing you all the best for the next 2 years!
And thanks for all your involvement here on the forum over the years. Its so special to see the milestones and remember all the memories and posts over such a long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 126020
> 
> 
> So proud to have made it to 2 years smoke free .
> ...




Congratulations ddk! Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 126020
> 
> 
> So proud to have made it to 2 years smoke free .
> ...



Well done on fighting temptation @ddk1979 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

*4 years* baby!!!!! yay me!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (5/4/18)

HPBotha said:


> *4 years* baby!!!!! yay me!!!!!


Awesome stuff @HPBotha !! Congrats guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

Now that's a milestone for us to lookup to. Congratulations @HPBotha , you set a bar for us to work towards. 
 4 years a quitter making you a 4 year super winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

HPBotha said:


> *4 years* baby!!!!! yay me!!!!!



@HPBotha That's an amazing achievement!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/4/18)

HPBotha said:


> *4 years* baby!!!!! yay me!!!!!



Wow - well done  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/4/18)

Congratulations @HPBotha . You deserve a special badge of honour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/4/18)

.Congratulations @HPBotha . 
That's an awesome achievement.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

Congratulations @HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/4/18)

Holy crap guys! I just realized I missed my 4 year anniversary! 10th of March was my 4th year off stinkies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Holy crap guys! I just realized I missed my 4 year anniversary! 10th of March was my 4th year off stinkies!


In that case, sincere congratulations on your achievement, its great to see such a milestone, you quitter

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Holy crap guys! I just realized I missed my 4 year anniversary! 10th of March was my 4th year off stinkies!


Still a miracle! Congrats @zadiac.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Holy crap guys! I just realized I missed my 4 year anniversary! 10th of March was my 4th year off stinkies!



congrats man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/4/18)

nICE 1 @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/4/18)

Nice 1 @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (6/4/18)

Nice 1 @zadiac

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/18)

CONGRATS @zadiac . Four years....Well done !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/4/18)

Hi all im still smoke free for qq years now and vaping for 5 uears nic free. Its my hobby and i support hubby so he dont go back to stinkys. Im a cloudchasser.
CONGRATS TO ALL KEEP IT UP. I KNOW ITS A STUGGLE. VAPE ON AND STAY SAVE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## piffht (12/4/18)

Two years today full-time no cigs for me! 

After trying so many times to quit, vaping is what go me here. Having started on 18mg juice and a REALLY shitty starter kit in 2013, I gave up and went back to rolling. 

In 2016 a friend told me that things had changed drastically, I gave it another go, and here we are  The change in physical health is amazing. I feel great!

Thanks to the community: for just existing as a resource, having helped me navigate the depths of understanding and having turned a smoking cessation device into a hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir (12/4/18)

piffht said:


> Two years today full-time no cigs for me!
> 
> After trying so many times to quit, vaping is what go me here. Having started on 18mg juice and a REALLY shitty starter kit in 2013, I gave up and went back to rolling.
> 
> ...



Well done @piffht. Keep it up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/18)

piffht said:


> Two years today full-time no cigs for me!
> 
> After trying so many times to quit, vaping is what go me here. Having started on 18mg juice and a REALLY shitty starter kit in 2013, I gave up and went back to rolling.
> 
> ...


Congrats @piffht !!! Glad to see you've saved so much money...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

piffht said:


> Two years today full-time no cigs for me!
> 
> After trying so many times to quit, vaping is what go me here. Having started on 18mg juice and a REALLY shitty starter kit in 2013, I gave up and went back to rolling.
> 
> ...



@piffht I can hear your happiness

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/4/18)

piffht said:


> Two years today full-time no cigs for me!
> 
> After trying so many times to quit, vaping is what go me here. Having started on 18mg juice and a REALLY shitty starter kit in 2013, I gave up and went back to rolling.
> 
> ...


Awesome milestone. Congrats @piffht.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/18)

Congrats @piffht

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/18)

Belated congrats to @HPBotha and @zadiac on the 4years
Epic achievement, well done

Cant believe how time flies

All the best from here on!

*4 YEARS!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/18)

Congratulations @piffht , you quitter. Many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/18)

Congrats on the 2 years @piffht !
Great achievement and well done for returning to vaping after a break
Wishing you all the best for the next 2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

I know it's not long but since getting on the right vaping devices going from a Twisp Clearo, it's been 7 months since I quitted cigarettes. Diy juices certainly helped a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I know it's not long but since getting on the right vaping devices going from a Twisp Clearo, it's been 7 months since I quitted cigarettes. Diy juices certainly helped a lot.



Congrats on this @RainstormZA 
Great achievement!
It can take some time to get into the groove but then its plain sailing
Wishing you well from here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on this @RainstormZA
> Great achievement!
> It can take some time to get into the groove but then its plain sailing
> Wishing you well from here


Yeah two years because of a crap Twisp - burning too many coils and I didn't know better then. Til my friend told me about cheap juices and I got interested In the variety of vaping devices.

Vapeking was my first purchase of the eleaf iJust S and the rabbit hole got bigger lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/4/18)

Congratulations @piffht

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I know it's not long but since getting on the right vaping devices going from a Twisp Clearo, it's been 7 months since I quitted cigarettes. Diy juices certainly helped a lot.



That's fantastic @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (14/4/18)

Well done @RainstormZA! I'm on my 2 months now. Still got a way to get to your 7 months  I enjoy every moment. It's a new learning curve everyday and its so enjoyable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/18)

Braki said:


> Well done @RainstormZA! I'm on my 2 months now. Still got a way to get to your 7 months  I enjoy every moment. It's a new learning curve everyday and its so enjoyable.



Thanks, and well done to you for quitting the stinkies too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage. 

At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success. 

So I didn't immediately go off cigs completely and had a few setbacks on the way, but here I am today completely cigfree 

This is where I started 







Since that day it has been a Rollercoaster ride through vaping 101: commercial coils, own coil making, RTAs, RDAs, DIY juice making, normal regulated mods, squonking, touched on mech mods and ran away, and here I am now 






Waiting in SA for me (mostly with my best vaping friend @TheV) is 9 different mods - including mechs (Limelights and Reos) to give it a real try again. 

Thank you to all the girls and guys of ECIGSSA for being such a great and supportive bunch - there are too many to list by name (and I will forget some names). 

Looking forward to the next year of vaping 

Oh - and my trophy :

This is the last carton of cigs that I bought, and then I beat the *****. Unopened and a reminder of a battle won. 






Oh and here are some of my firsts

First juice:




. I have to find a bottle again 

First coil built on my first RTA (Serpent SMM) 






First mod (Smok Alien 220)






Vaping is such a thing 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## TheV (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...


Awesome post and awesome achievement Renaldo. Breaking a 40 year habit is no small feat 
Congratulations and keep on vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder !!!

Amazing how far you've come in a year. What a great read too, thanks for sharing your journey with us on here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...



congrats @RenaldoRheeder !

nice post !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/18)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder! Glad I had a small part in saving your life!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your victory and journey brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/4/18)

Way to go @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (18/4/18)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder , way to go, anything is possible when we put our minds to it, you quitter!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/18)

Well done @RenaldoRheeder 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/4/18)

4 years this month YAY

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...


Well done buddy
Glad you stuck to it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> 4 years this month YAY



Wow - @BioHAZarD - that is amazing 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (18/4/18)

Nice 1 @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...



Wow what a wonderful throwback! Those b&h packs were renamed to Kent.

Congrats on being cigarette free - keep on vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Wow what a wonderful throwback! Those b&h packs were renamed to Kent.
> 
> Congrats on being cigarette free - keep on vaping!



I know in SA - but here in Nigeria, it is still B&H. I went from B&H to Kent is SA, but then back to B&H when I came here in 2012. A carton here used to cost the equivalent on R67. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> 4 years this month YAY


Epic guy! Congratualtions!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Epic guy! Congratualtions!!!
> 
> View attachment 129583


Thanks buddy 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (19/4/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> 4 years this month YAY



Congrats brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (19/4/18)

Still a baby, but 6months and 1 week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (19/4/18)

Congrats @BioHAZarD

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/18)

Congratulations @BioHAZarD . A great achievement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (19/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Still a baby, but 6months and 1 week



No such thing as a small win @87hunter , just a big win under development

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Still a baby, but 6months and 1 week



All steps count - well done  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Today is a big day for me. One year ago I walked into Vaperite Port Elizabeth to give this vaping thing a try. I knew very little about vaping. @Rob Fisher initially made me aware of vaping, but since vaping is not a "thing" here in Nigeria, I actually had no way to even consider it at that stage.
> 
> At that stage I had been smoking for about 40 years and some days up to 60 cigs a day. I had tried every method known to mankind (at least to me) to giveup the addiction with zero success.
> 
> ...



@RenaldoRheeder

I've just come across my message to you which appears not to have been sent. Probably the dogs sidetracked me! I can hardly believe it's only been a year since you started vaping. You're so knowledgeable about everything!

View attachment 129554

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Still a baby, but 6months and 1 week



Cool, baby!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (7/6/18)

Four years ago yesterday. 58,570 cigarettes dodged, but still no closer to closing the gap on @Andre or @Silver. Damn chronology.

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Patrick said:


> Four years ago yesterday. 58,570 cigarettes dodged, but still no closer to closing the gap on @Andre or @Silver. Damn chronology.


Congrats @Patrick !

4 years is a heck of a long time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/6/18)

Patrick said:


> Four years ago yesterday. 58,570 cigarettes dodged, but still no closer to closing the gap on @Andre or @Silver. Damn chronology.



Congratulations, here's to the next 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/6/18)

Patrick said:


> Four years ago yesterday. 58,570 cigarettes dodged, but still no closer to closing the gap on @Andre or @Silver. Damn chronology.



Congrats @Patrick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/18)

Patrick said:


> Four years ago yesterday. 58,570 cigarettes dodged, but still no closer to closing the gap on @Andre or @Silver. Damn chronology.


Awesome @Patrick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/18)

Well done and congrats @Patrick 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/18)

well done @Patrick !

I hope to post the same here one day !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/6/18)

Patrick said:


> Four years ago yesterday. 58,570 cigarettes dodged, but still no closer to closing the gap on @Andre or @Silver. Damn chronology.



Well done @Patrick - major achievement 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/18)

Well done @Patrick , here is some maths that I am no master at though,

58,570 analogues not consumed.
2,928.50 Packets of analogues.
292 cartons of 200
292 at an average rate/cost of R250.00 averaged.
R 73,000.00 contribution to your vape budget. 
Now that is a very reasonable vape budget to have, my guess however is like the rest of us you have allready spent this saving for the 2020 2021 year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

Congrats @Patrick !!!
What a great milestone
4 years !

Amazing how time is flying
Wishing you well for the next 4!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/18)

Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.


And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.

So it started with a Pico and now I have so many toys that I am unbelievable thankful for. Thanks for the support to all on the site, without your assistance and motivation I could never have done it.
RF

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (7/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...


An awesome milestone! Congrats @Room Fogger. Here is to the next 365 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (7/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Well done @Patrick , here is some maths that I am no master at though,
> 
> 58,570 analogues not consumed.
> 2,928.50 Packets of analogues.
> ...



Long time ago. DIY has been the major contributor to my downfall. But what a fun fall it's been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...


Way to go @Room Fogger !!!!




I started on a Subox Mini, and to this day I wish I could go back to the day I got it and open it all over again!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...



Congrats @Room Fogger - from here onwards you can count them in years 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

I dont know how I missed this thread for most of the day, but rather late than never.

Congratulations @Patrick and Wow, cant believe your still here considering the likes of people like @Stosta 
Well done and hope to see you here for another four years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...


@Room Fogger Oh how time flies when youre having fun! Congrats Bud!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Room Fogger .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

A big congrats to you @Room Fogger !
1 year is an epic milestone

Well done on the vaping journey. And thank YOU for sharing all your commentary and excitement here with us! Bravo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Room Fogger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/18)

Hey Hey @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/18)

I was only able to reach this milestone because of everyone’s commitment to vaping and their positivity. You guys and girls make it easy for us trying to quit. Everyone here on the forum is a winner due to their commitment in helping others

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BATMAN (8/6/18)

Just over 4 months and going strong !!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Andre (8/6/18)

BATMAN said:


> Just over 4 months and going strong !!!


Way to go @BATMAN!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/18)

BATMAN said:


> Just over 4 months and going strong !!!


Great news @BATMAN , you have crossed your Rubicon. Before you know you will have too many mods and tanks and you will have been doing it for a year.many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (8/6/18)

Almost forgot. End of April was 4 years for me. Whoop whoop.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/18)

crack2483 said:


> Almost forgot. End of April was 4 years for me. Whoop whoop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you Sir, you set the example and the target for the rest of us. Wishes for happy clouds to you for the following years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/6/18)

crack2483 said:


> Almost forgot. End of April was 4 years for me. Whoop whoop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Cracking example you are setting. Well done  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/6/18)

BATMAN said:


> Just over 4 months and going strong !!!



1/3 of a year behind you - many more ahead @BATMAN 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (8/6/18)

Way to go @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/18)

crack2483 said:


> Almost forgot. End of April was 4 years for me. Whoop whoop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff, congrats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/6/18)

9 months for me... Woo hoo!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (8/6/18)

Not really a non-smoking milestone, but so far this week I have had less than 15 smokes since Monday, and tody is Friday. From killing two packs a day to that number, I feel proud of myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> 9 months for me... Woo hoo!



Birth of a new area. Congrats 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...



Congrats man!

My first purchase was through Vapeking too. It was an iJust S. If I recall back, I struggled with it bec I went straight from a crap MTL twisp to it - much coughing and spluttering til I got it right. Now I cannot go back to an MTL device ever. 

There are days when I struggle with my Zeus bec compared to it, the iJust S tank airflow is much more restricted. Just an helluva lot more airflow on the Zeus and closing it off a bit causes it to whistle on the draw. Wtf lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (8/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> 9 months for me... Woo hoo!



Keep it up @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (8/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Not really a non-smoking milestone, but so far this week I have had less than 15 smokes since Monday, and tody is Friday. From killing two packs a day to that number, I feel proud of myself.



That's good news considering you've been knocked down and just getting back up again... Keep at it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...



congrats Meneer, only see this now, but what an accomplishment !!!

here's to many more !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/18)

So today is a HUGE day for me. Not a personal milestone for myself, but rather the start of a journey for my daughter. 

Last year I bought a Minikin Reborn Splash (the orange one) which was confiscated by my daughter a few days later. This morning I received this WhatsApp message from her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta (11/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today is a HUGE day for me. Not a personal milestone for myself, but rather the start of a journey for my daughter.
> 
> Last year I bought a Minikin Reborn Splash (the orange one) which was confiscated by my daughter a few days later. This morning I received this WhatsApp message from her.
> 
> ...


I imagine that must be such awesome news to hear coming from one of your kids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I imagine that must be such awesome news to hear coming from one of your kids!



Right up there with some of the best news I have ever heard mate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/18)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder , excellent news and a major achievement from your daughter! It’s the example set by you though that achieved this end result.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So today is a HUGE day for me. Not a personal milestone for myself, but rather the start of a journey for my daughter.
> 
> Last year I bought a Minikin Reborn Splash (the orange one) which was confiscated by my daughter a few days later. This morning I received this WhatsApp message from her.
> 
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner right there !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder , excellent news and a major achievement from your daughter! It’s the example set by you though that achieved this end result.



And I didn't even have to threaten to take her pocket money away @Room Fogger (like my dad did when he caught me smoking) 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

Way to go @BATMAN!


----------



## Silver (11/6/18)

Congrats on the milestones @BATMAN , @crack2483 and to you @RenaldoRheeder for your daughter's commencement of her journey.

So great to see these milestones

Many cumulative smoking years being eradicated!!
Epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, decided to do a quick looksee as I am sure mine is near. Here is the invoice that started my journey as a smoke free vaper.
> View attachment 134604
> 
> And then I realized something, I bought my Pico the evening of 5 June 2017 and set it up and started the next morning, 6 June 2017, making today my *FIRST ANNIVERSARY AS A NON-SMOKER *and the transition to vaping. Cannot believe it and without vaping it would never have happened. @Gizmo , you and your brand and your guys started it, you have me as a client for life.
> ...



@Room Fogger A great achievement indeed! Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (12/6/18)

Looking at the calendar and it dawned upon me that it's beena whole two and a half years since I quit cigarettes! I gave up on December 11th 2015 and found ecigssa shortly after that and it's been a helluva journey.
I shudder to think how I was happily puffing on cancer sticks with reckless abandon for the negative effects it had on my health. Thankfully that is behind me and I've made some great friends here and in the vaping community on the whole.

Out of curiosity I thought I'd calculate how much I have saved since quitting. By the time I was ready to quit I was down to about a pack every 2 days.
Using R50 as a base price for a pack of 20s I came up with the following:

R50 x (365/2) over 2.5 years = R22812.50 saved since I quit smoking. We wont calculate how much I have spent on vape gear vs the saving, I rather not depress myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Greyz said:


> Looking at the calendar and it dawned upon me that it's beena whole two and a half years since I quit cigarettes! I gave up on December 11th 2015 and found ecigssa shortly after that and it's been a helluva journey.
> I shudder to think how I was happily puffing on cancer sticks without reckless abandon for the negative effects it had on my health. Thankfully that is behind me and I've made some great friends here and in the vaping community on the whole.
> 
> Out of curiosity I thought I'd calculate how much I have saved since quitting. By the time I was ready to quit I was down to about a pack every 2 days.
> ...



Well done @Greyz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/18)

Congrats @Greyz


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Congratulations @Greyz , here to the next years allowing you to “save” money for your vape fund.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/6/18)

awesome achievement @Greyz !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/6/18)

Did I reach my milestone? I have to post this to see my signature to see my date.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (12/6/18)

Well done @Greyz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/18)

Congrats @Greyz - great achievement!

Love your calculation of how much you saved - and then the omission of how much spent on vaping - hehe

But seriously, it doesnt matter how much one spends on vaping, its a small price to pay for the health improvement in the long term - in my opinion. Vaping expenses are also dwarfed by the potential costs if one gets a smoking related illness

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SHiBBY (13/6/18)

Anyone keeping track of the potential replacement cost of all the BIC lighters lost and lent to people?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (26/6/18)

39 hours and counting.... Officially the longest I have been without a stinky since August 2015.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 39 hours and counting.... Officially the longest I have been without a stinky since August 2015.


Great news meneer, congratulations on being a quitter like the rest of us!. Just take it one hour at a time, then one day/week/month. You are over the hump.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/6/18)

Greyz said:


> We wont calculate how much I have spent on vape gear vs the saving, I rather not depress myself


Main thing is that you quit the stinkies!!!

Well done @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/6/18)

Nice 1 @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/18)

Congratulations @Greyz and @Room Fogger .

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/6/18)

3 days baby  I'd forgotten how hard it is to quit the stinkies, this morning at 10:00 I would have traded my left testicle for a smoke but I persevered... Both testicles still intact

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 3 days baby  I'd forgotten how hard it is to quit the stinkies, this morning at 10:00 I would have traded my left testicle for a smoke but I persevered... Both testicles still intact


Bloody hell, the first two weeks are the hardest. Good luck and keep it up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 3 days baby  I'd forgotten how hard it is to quit the stinkies, this morning at 10:00 I would have traded my left testicle for a smoke but I persevered... Both testicles still intact


Great news @Viper_SA , we are all rooting for you. Double clutch the vape if the temptation gets right up there.. Also good to know that the family farm didn’t suffer any damage and that you persevered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (27/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 3 days baby  I'd forgotten how hard it is to quit the stinkies, this morning at 10:00 I would have traded my left testicle for a smoke but I persevered... Both testicles still intact


Congrats, you are beating the dragon. After three days the logic becomes that if you give in now, all that suffering was for nothing. At this point in time a lot of good stuff is already starting to happen in your body.

Hang in there!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (27/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 3 days baby  I'd forgotten how hard it is to quit the stinkies, this morning at 10:00 I would have traded my left testicle for a smoke but I persevered... Both testicles still intact



keep it up Mr !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 3 days baby  I'd forgotten how hard it is to quit the stinkies, this morning at 10:00 I would have traded my left testicle for a smoke but I persevered... Both testicles still intact



Congrats @Viper_SA !
Great achievement !
1 week is in your sights

Keep a strong tobacco juice ready for in case

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

Day 4, and I really am tempted, just one.... lol, but then the counter starts all over again, will just have to suck it up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Day 4, and I really am tempted, just one.... lol, but then the counter starts all over again, will just have to suck it up


Keep it up meneer, you are doing great! The first week is the worst, you’re nearly through that. Good luck for the day and stay strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Day 4, and I really am tempted, just one.... lol, but then the counter starts all over again, will just have to suck it up



no way @Viper_SA 
Don't give in to the stinkie temptation.
You are a winner with your 4 days of exclusive vaping!

Just up the nic - try 24mg - one of your tobacco delightful juices - in a MTL setup.
Have it on the ready - a few lekker toots and you're sorted. (mostly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/18)

I don't post snakes but I know how much you like them.

This is to aiming toward your 1 week mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

Silver said:


> no way @Viper_SA
> Don't give in to the stinkie temptation.
> You are a winner with your 4 days of exclusive vaping!
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver, I actually had some commercial tobacco and it tasted so yucky, not the juices fault, that my craving went out the door knowing I'd have that yucky taste in my mouth for some time if I had a stinky. Back to my yummy Frosteez

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Back to my yummy Frosteez



Can't go wrong with Frosteez!!

Well done on not giving in by having a cigarette...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/18)

A little bit on the late side since I haven't been watching this thread for a while, but congrats to:
@Room Fogger 
@BATMAN 
@crack2483 
@RainstormZA 
@Greyz 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@Viper_SA - sterkte 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Frosteeez!!! Where can I get some? Lol


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Frosteeez!!! Where can I get some? Lol



Bought mine at the local B&M store


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Bought mine at the local B&M store


I'm nowhere near a store... Any online stores that sell them?


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/18)

Maybe post in the who has stock forum? I haven't checked online because its so convenient for me to grab some on my way home from work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (30/6/18)

Last year October I started with my vaping journey but it wasn't until New Years eve that I flicked my last 1/2 stinkie into the bushes.

That makes today officially

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/18)

Congratulations @Adephi ,   time flies when you are having fun, especially if you have a good diy juice in reserve! Here’s to the next 6 months, and then the next 6years!  You quitter, this is the best news you can get.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/6/18)

I caved last night and had one when my snake had a few stillborn babies  back to zero on the counter  but I don't have cravings this morning. Just a small slip up

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Last year October I started with my vaping journey but it wasn't until New Years eve that I flicked my last 1/2 stinkie into the bushes.
> 
> That makes today officially
> 
> View attachment 137078



Well done @Adephi !


----------



## Hooked (30/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I caved last night and had one when my snake had a few stillborn babies  back to zero on the counter  but I don't have cravings this morning. Just a small slip up



No worries @Viper_SA just keep going 
If I had a snake who delivered stillborn babies I would also cave. If I had a snake at all I would also cave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir (30/6/18)

Congratulations @Adephi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (30/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I caved last night and had one when my snake had a few stillborn babies  back to zero on the counter  but I don't have cravings this morning. Just a small slip up


Not like you fell off the wagon, had a couple and decided to keep going on smoking.
Bet you did not like it at all, it tasted foul and made you wonder why you wanted to have one in the first place? If that is the case, the slip up was a positive event, reaffirming your resolve not to smoke again and the counter in fact keeps running and will be on 6 (?) days today. 

Well done and keep it up!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Not like you fell off the wagon, had a couple and decided to keep going on smoking.
> Bet you did not like it at all, it tasted foul and made you wonder why you wanted to have one in the first place? If that is the case, the slip up was a positive event, reaffirming your resolve not to smoke again and the counter in fact keeps running and will be on 6 (?) days today.
> 
> Well done and keep it up!
> ...



Tasted horrible. And I felt so ashamed. Thought it would help for my nerves, and it did, for like 5 minutes, then it was back. Not worth killing myself because of stress. I'll stress even with it, so might as well stress without it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (30/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Tasted horrible. And I felt so ashamed. Thought it would help for my nerves, and it did, for like 5 minutes, then it was back. Not worth killing myself because of stress. I'll stress even with it, so might as well stress without it.


It was a test and you passed with distinction! It will be much easier to deal with temptation from now on.

Keep us posted, team V_SA is rooting for you!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Tasted horrible. And I felt so ashamed. Thought it would help for my nerves, and it did, for like 5 minutes, then it was back. Not worth killing myself because of stress. I'll stress even with it, so might as well stress without it.


Well, it’s like @Raindance said, you walked away from the experience with positive reaffirment that it is not worth it, taste and health wise, so welcome to day 6, tomorrow wil be your one week anniversary. Keep it up meneer, the two week mark is near, and then the worst is over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/18)

Awesome stuff @Adephi! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (4/7/18)

Today is my one year cigarette free anniversary - quite chuffed with myself!

The story in a nutshell:

Woke up the Tuesday morning and had about 15 stinkies left - said to myself this is it, today is my last day of smoking. That evening just before bed I had my last cigarette outside on the stoep, staring at the heavens, starts and moon. I truly enjoyed every second!

I then got out a Twisp Clearo 1 which was all dusty in my cupboard, been laying there for over a year. Put it on charge and got out my Twisp 18mg tobacco and rebel juice which was already expired, but what the hell. Woke up the next morning and said to myself - you either use the twisp or nothing, there is no more smoking. 

Vaped on the twisp for about a month and then got a Smok AIO with 6mg nic juice. Also started to DIY juice around the same time. Two weeks later got an Eleaf iStick Pico 75w free from a friend and used it. Two weeks later got a Geek Vape Ammit 22mm RTA to compliment the Istick Pico. A month later got an iJoy Captain PD 270 and an Ammit 25mm RTA.

That's it! I now DIY 99% of the juice I vape and am on 3mg nic. Have not touched a stinky, highly doubt I will ever again - as long as vaping stays legal and the means to do so easily accessible. 

Health wise I believe I have improved. Vaping just tastes so much better as well. I do spinning at the gym - no more coughing and my chest does not feel on fire like it used to with the stinkies.

Not a second of regret - cheers to all those who left stinkies and are now proud vapers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> Today is my one year cigarette free anniversary - quite chuffed with myself!
> 
> The story in a nutshell:
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Wimmas , one year later and life looks so different. Here’s to the next year, and everyone thereafter. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (4/7/18)

Congratulations @Wimmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/7/18)

Awesome milestone @Wimmas!! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (4/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> Today is my one year cigarette free anniversary - quite chuffed with myself!
> 
> The story in a nutshell:
> 
> ...




Congratulations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> Today is my one year cigarette free anniversary - quite chuffed with myself!
> 
> The story in a nutshell:
> 
> ...



Well done and congratulations @Wimmas 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (4/7/18)

Nice 1 @Wimmas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> Today is my one year cigarette free anniversary - quite chuffed with myself!
> 
> The story in a nutshell:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

Wimmas said:


> Today is my one year cigarette free anniversary - quite chuffed with myself!
> 
> The story in a nutshell:
> 
> ...



Congrats on that @Wimmas 
Love how you just stopped and told yourself there is no going back. That takes a lot of willpower!
1 year is a great achievement and am wishing you all the best from here on

Also great to hear you doing spinning - you must feel like a champion now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (31/7/18)

Today four years ago, I walked into Clearwater mall, killing a cig as I walked in. Went to the Twisp kiosk and bought a Twisp.
Walked out 15min later a vaper. I never smoked another stinky. 
A big part of the reason for my success has been this forum. So thanks folks its been a flavourful four years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/18)

Raslin said:


> Today four years ago, I walked into Clearwater mall, killing a cig as I walked in. Went to the Twisp kiosk and bought a Twisp.
> Walked out 15min later a vaper. I never smoked another stinky.
> A big part of the reason for my success has been this forum. So thanks folks its been a flavourful four years.


Congrats @Raslin here is to the next 100 more years stinky free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/7/18)

Raslin said:


> Today four years ago, I walked into Clearwater mall, killing a cig as I walked in. Went to the Twisp kiosk and bought a Twisp.
> Walked out 15min later a vaper. I never smoked another stinky.
> A big part of the reason for my success has been this forum. So thanks folks its been a flavourful four years.


Great stuff! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Raslin , sets the bar for us. Wishes for many more smoke free years and many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (31/7/18)

Last week marked 6 months for me. 

I feel amazing, I really do. 
My lungs feel alot more open and I honestly do not feel as tired and lazy as I used to. 

I have now returned to the gym and I have taken up playing indoor soccer as well as swimming from time to time in the pool at the gym-and boy is it refreshing. 

Thank you @Silver and the rest of the guys here who have been rooting for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## BATMAN (31/7/18)

Congrats @Wimmas!

Keep fighting the good fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (31/7/18)

@Wimmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/8/18)

Congratulations @BATMAN . The early milestones are the most important. It gets far easier the longer you have been off the stinkies. After six months clean you now have absolutely no reason to return to smoking. Well done. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/18)

Raslin said:


> Today four years ago, I walked into Clearwater mall, killing a cig as I walked in. Went to the Twisp kiosk and bought a Twisp.
> Walked out 15min later a vaper. I never smoked another stinky.
> A big part of the reason for my success has been this forum. So thanks folks its been a flavourful four years.



Congrats @Raslin 
Great achievement indeed ! 
You walked out and never touched a stinky again. Love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> Last week marked 6 months for me.
> 
> I feel amazing, I really do.
> My lungs feel alot more open and I honestly do not feel as tired and lazy as I used to.
> ...



Congrats @BATMAN 
Great to hear this and that you are being more active. Way to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/18)

Congrats @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/8/18)

Way to go @BATMAN!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (1/8/18)

Congratulations @BATMAN , way to go!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BATMAN (1/8/18)

Thanks guys!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick (1/8/18)

Raslin said:


> Today four years ago, I walked into Clearwater mall, killing a cig as I walked in. Went to the Twisp kiosk and bought a Twisp.
> Walked out 15min later a vaper. I never smoked another stinky.
> A big part of the reason for my success has been this forum. So thanks folks its been a flavourful four years.



@Raslin same mall, same number of years (in June), exactly the same result. Nice going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raslin (1/8/18)

Patrick said:


> @Raslin same mall, same number of years (in June), exactly the same result. Nice going.


Thanks @Patrick and all the best on you journey as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (1/8/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Raslin
> Great achievement indeed !
> You walked out and never touched a stinky again. Love it
> 
> View attachment 140519



Thanks @Silver much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (2/8/18)

Nice 1 @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (7/8/18)

3 years
and not a single puff of a cigarette or tobacco product. 

This is what got me started





Dave

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/18)

DaveH said:


> 3 years
> and not a single puff of a cigarette or tobacco product.
> 
> This is what got me started
> ...


Congratulations @DaveH for being  free for 3 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/8/18)

DaveH said:


> 3 years
> and not a single puff of a cigarette or tobacco product.
> 
> This is what got me started
> ...



well played Sir !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/18)

Congratulations  @DaveH , way to go on the 3 years. Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/18)

DaveH said:


> 3 years
> and not a single puff of a cigarette or tobacco product.
> 
> This is what got me started
> ...


Great stuff! Congrats @DaveH.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/18)

DaveH said:


> 3 years
> and not a single puff of a cigarette or tobacco product.
> 
> This is what got me started
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (7/8/18)

WELL DONE @DaveH !!!!

Keep fighting the good fight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/8/18)

Way to go @DaveH 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/8/18)

Nice Work @DaveH

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/18)

Congrats
@Raslin 
@Patrick 
@BATMAN 
@DaveH 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## BATMAN (7/8/18)

Thanks @ddk1979 !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/8/18)

Congratulations @Raslin and @Patrick (4 years) and @DaveH (3 years). Like you said @Raslin we have the forum to thank for helping us stay off the cigs. I started with the same kit as you @DaveH and am almost at 4 years. Well done. I don't know about you guys but I will never return to cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Omg 1 year already...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Omg 1 year already...


Congratulations @RainstormZA , and that year passed so fast it was over in a flash. Here’s to many more celebrations going forward. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @RainstormZA , and that year passed so fast it was over in a flash. Here’s to many more celebrations going forward. Many happy clouds to you.


Thanks @Room Fogger i cant believe it myself. I did not cave in to one stinkie at all. The cravings were there alright but i managed to beat the proverbial stick.

Oh and well done to everyone that has had longer milestones than me.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre (7/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Omg 1 year already...


Great milestone ! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/18)

It's something to be proud of @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (8/8/18)

2 years ago today I bought my first vape (which is still in rotation almost daily) because I thought it would be nice to vape in my office and not have to go out for a smoke a million times a day. 6 hours later I suddenly realised I hadn't touched a smoke since leaving the shop, so I chucked all the stink-sticks in the bin and never looked back. Best decision I ever made!

Congrats to all who have made the switch to vaping, and to the community in general for making it such an enjoyable experience!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (8/8/18)

Anvil said:


> 2 years ago today I bought my first vape (which is still in rotation almost daily) because I thought it would be nice to vape in my office and not have to go out for a smoke a million times a day. 6 hours later I suddenly realised I hadn't touched a smoke since leaving the shop, so I chucked all the stink-sticks in the bin and never looked back. Best decision I ever made!
> 
> Congrats to all who have made the switch to vaping, and to the community in general for making it such an enjoyable experience!



A great story @Anvil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/8/18)

Congratulations @Anvil , a great milestone indeed.  Many happy clouds to you, and may these celebrations occur for a very long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (13/8/18)

Today marks my 6 month stinkie free. Thanks to this Forum I pushed through and still going strong. Thank you everyone for the help and advice. Here's to my next 6 months

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Andre (13/8/18)

Braki said:


> Today marks my 6 month stinkie free. Thanks to this Forum I pushed through and still going strong. Thank you everyone for the help and advice. Here's to my next 6 months


Awesome milestone! Well done. Congrats @Braki.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/8/18)

Braki said:


> Today marks my 6 month stinkie free. Thanks to this Forum I pushed through and still going strong. Thank you everyone for the help and advice. Here's to my next 6 months


Congratulations @Braki , great news! Here’s to many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/18)

Congratulations
@RainstormZA 
@Anvil 
@Braki 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## craigb (27/9/18)

craigb said:


> Hey @Vaperite South Africa, you might not remember this, but it was a big day for me.
> View attachment 107583
> 
> 
> ...


wow, I actually missed my vapeversary this year 

2 years of vaping, down to 1.5/2mg juices from smoking 20 a day marlboro's. I smell much nicer and better too. 

The Minikin and Azeroth have had to be retired, but never shall they be forgotten. #fallenHeroes

Thanks to everyone for the ideas, suggestions, laughs, tips, tricks and just generally being an alright bunch of people (except @Christos )

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (27/9/18)

craigb said:


> wow, I actually missed my vapeversary this year
> 
> 2 years of vaping, down to 1.5/2mg juices from smoking 20 a day marlboro's. I smell much nicer and better too.
> 
> ...


Team @Stosta fanboy affiliation noted

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/18)

craigb said:


> wow, I actually missed my vapeversary this year
> 
> 2 years of vaping, down to 1.5/2mg juices from smoking 20 a day marlboro's. I smell much nicer and better too.
> 
> ...



Congrats @craigb !
2 years is a marvellous milestone.
All the best for the next 2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/9/18)

Well Done @craigb

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/9/18)

Good job @craigb !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/9/18)

Well done @craigb 2 years is awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/18)

Four Years.

Many thanks to the forumites for being a major part in keeping me off the stinkies. I truly would not have done it without the forum turning vaping into a hobby.

Now if you guys could please help with hair loss, weight gain, and premature aging it would be fantastic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Four Years.
> 
> Many thanks to the forumites for being a major part in keeping me off the stinkies. I truly would not have done it without the forum turning vaping into a hobby.
> 
> Now if you guys could please help with hair loss, weight gain, and premature aging it would be fantastic.




Awesome congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/9/18)

Congratulations @craigb and @Puff the Magic Dragon 
Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Four Years.
> 
> Many thanks to the forumites for being a major part in keeping me off the stinkies. I truly would not have done it without the forum turning vaping into a hobby.
> 
> Now if you guys could please help with hair loss, weight gain, and premature aging it would be fantastic.



Wow, ocngrats @Puff the Magic Dragon !
Thats excellent - well done on the four years off stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/9/18)

congrats to all the achievements guys. 
I just got my 3 years of service badge here. Guess that means I have been vaping exclusively for more than 3 years now

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

Marius Combrink said:


> congrats to all the achievements guys.
> I just got my 3 years of service badge here. Guess that means I have been vaping exclusively for more than 3 years now



Congrats @Marius Combrink !
Great achievement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/9/18)

craigb said:


> wow, I actually missed my vapeversary this year
> 
> 2 years of vaping, down to 1.5/2mg juices from smoking 20 a day marlboro's. I smell much nicer and better too.
> 
> ...


Awesome milestone! Congrats @craigb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Four Years.
> 
> Many thanks to the forumites for being a major part in keeping me off the stinkies. I truly would not have done it without the forum turning vaping into a hobby.
> 
> Now if you guys could please help with hair loss, weight gain, and premature aging it would be fantastic.


Wowzer! Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon. For the other stuff - use magic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Four Years.
> 
> Many thanks to the forumites for being a major part in keeping me off the stinkies. I truly would not have done it without the forum turning vaping into a hobby.
> 
> Now if you guys could please help with hair loss, weight gain, and premature aging it would be fantastic.



well done !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/9/18)

A big congratulations to @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Marius Combrink on your great achievements. Here is to many more milestones and many happy clouds to you both!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/18)

Well Done
@craigb 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Marius Combrink 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## BigGuy (28/9/18)

Been vaping so long i forgotten when i quit i think its 10 or 11 years ago now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger (28/9/18)

BigGuy said:


> Been vaping so long i forgotten when i quit i think its 10 or 11 years ago now.


Now that’s a milestone right up there for us to look at in awe. Major congratulations and salutations on that achievement @BigGuy , you set the bar high for the rest of us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/9/18)

So today I got myself in a sticky situation. Exam and no ejuice as I forgot to pack it in my backpack.

No panic, went to clicks to see if I got lucky but no ejuice except vg. Bought it and vaped just that. Better than nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 3


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

BigGuy said:


> Been vaping so long i forgotten when i quit i think its 10 or 11 years ago now.



That is outstanding @BigGuy !!
I think it would make you one of if not the most veteran vaper on the forum!!!
Congrats
A decade of quitting, now that is remarkable and something to celebrate!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (29/9/18)

Nice 1 @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (2/10/18)

Congratulations!!!
@Marius Combrink 
@BigGuy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So today I got myself in a sticky situation. Exam and no ejuice as I forgot to pack it in my backpack.
> 
> No panic, went to clicks to see if I got lucky but no ejuice except vg. Bought it and vaped just that. Better than nothing.



@RainstormZA Did it have any flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Did it have any flavour?


No flavour, vg is sweet on its own so it's bearable. Way better than the very bitter pg. To describe the taste, it's like drinking water, to get the idea. Not everyone likes water but they drink it because they are thirsty and there's no other options.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (2/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No flavour, vg is sweet on its own so it's bearable. Way better than the very bitter pg. To describe the taste, it's like drinking water, to get the idea. Not everyone likes water but they drink it because they are thirsty and there's no other options.



@RainstormZA So if, heaven forbid, juice flavours were totally banned, one could just buy VG from Clicks and add nic to it to vape? I didn't even realise that one can buy VG from Clicks. Why would non-vapers buy it? What could / does one use it for, other than vape juice?


----------



## jm10 (2/10/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA So if, heaven forbid, juice flavours were totally banned, one could just buy VG from Clicks and add nic to it to vape? I didn't even realise that one can buy VG from Clicks. Why would non-vapers buy it? What could / does one use it for, other than vape juice?



The hydrating effect of glycerin makes it ideal as a topical remedy for burns, so i guess Clicks sell it as a treatment product‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

jm10 said:


> The hydrating effect of glycerin makes it ideal as a topical remedy for burns, so i guess Clicks sell it as a treatment product‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the lady asked if I needed it for my tummy issue. Was so funny but nice to know an african cares that much to try help me find the vg.

@jm10 I see what you did there lol


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/18)

IF quitting cigarettes produced babies , mine would have been born today !!!!!
[9 months ago]

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> IF quitting cigarettes produced babies , mine would have been born today !!!!!
> [9 months ago]



Congrats on the 9 months @ARYANTO !!!
Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> IF quitting cigarettes produced babies , mine would have been born today !!!!!
> [9 months ago]



It does... What you gonna call the little $#!t?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> IF quitting cigarettes produced babies , mine would have been born today !!!!!
> [9 months ago]


Congrats on being  free for 9 months @ARYANTO .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> IF quitting cigarettes produced babies , mine would have been born today !!!!!
> [9 months ago]


Great achievement @ARYANTO , if it was a boy quinton, if it was a girl kotie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Raindance said:


> It does... What you gonna call the little $#!t?
> 
> Regards


Apple Crumble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/18)

jm10 said:


> The hydrating effect of glycerin makes it ideal as a topical remedy for burns, so i guess Clicks sell it as a treatment product‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use it on baby dummies to soothe them.

The sweet taste also helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (2/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> You can use it on baby dummies to soothe them.
> 
> The sweet taste also helps



Ill remember that, if i ever lose my mind and decide to have a second one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/18)

jm10 said:


> Ill remember that, if i ever lose my mind and decide to have a second one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The second one is sooo much easier. Go go go. You can do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (2/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> The second one is sooo much easier. Go go go. You can do it.



you in cahoots with my inlaws i see. 


Ps; i think you and I are officially the derailment squad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/10/18)

jm10 said:


> Ill remember that, if i ever lose my mind and decide to have a second one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second one is a breeze, the first one teaches him/her everything he/ she needs to know!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (2/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Second one is a breeze, the first one teaches him/her everything he/ she needs to know!



Like how to smother dad with a pillow because his face is super comfortable to sleep on while his in perfect REM sleep. He gets away with everything because his smile melts me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/18)

jm10 said:


> you in cahoots with my inlaws i see.
> 
> 
> Ps; i think you and I are officially the derailment squid
> ...


i am not a squid  LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (2/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i am not a squid  LMAO



 fail of note. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> IF quitting cigarettes produced babies , mine would have been born today !!!!!
> [9 months ago]



Well done @ARYANTO! Just three more months 'til your first non-smoking anniversary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

jm10 said:


> you in cahoots with my inlaws i see.
> 
> 
> Ps; i think you and I are officially the derailment squad
> ...


Derailment thread is oooooooover there ---------> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-anti-derailment-thread.t50219/page-5

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> You can use it on baby dummies to soothe them.
> 
> The sweet taste also helps


what's baby dummies ???...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (3/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> what's baby dummies ???...........


Fopspene. Not the Californian blond type, the type with a little handle so you can get a good grip on them. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Fopspene. Not the Californian blond type, the type with a little handle so you can get a good grip on them.
> 
> Regards


lees weer ''baby dummies''

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> what's baby dummies ???...........


It's the smaller version of the thing you stuff in your mouth before bedtime

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (3/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> It's the smaller version of the thing you stuff in your mouth before bedtime


If you did not piss her off earlier in the day...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Fopspene. Not the Californian blond type, the type with a little handle so you can get a good grip on them.
> 
> Regards


it sounded weird like '' baby dummies and crash test dummies = dummie family....''
baby's dummies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (8/10/18)

Just found this. I just missed my first vapersary

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Just found this. I just missed my first vapersary
> 
> View attachment 147722


Happy vapersary to you @Adephi , wishes for many more happy ones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/18)

Well done @Adephi! That is a major achievement!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/18)

Congrats with your your first "vapersary" @Adephi may there be many more vapemail deliveries for years to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/10/18)

Congrats to all the quitters!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/18)

Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!

I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728



Well done and Congrats @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Just found this. I just missed my first vapersary
> 
> View attachment 147722



Congrats  plenty to come 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728


Congrats on 5 years being  free Uncle @Rob Fisher and thank you for all the cool new Vaping products you share with us. Because of you I have a a very long "must get" Vaping list and use Titanium Fiber Cotton today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/18)

Congratulations @Adephi and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728









@Rob Fisher From a Twisp Clearo to an esteemed member of the vaping community and HE collector and guru - you had no idea of the path that Life was laying out for you five years ago, did you? Fascinating!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher From a Twisp Clearo to an esteemed member of the vaping community and HE collector and guru - you had no idea of the path that Life was laying out for you five years ago, did you? Fascinating!



Nope, I didn't @Hooked! It has been an awesome journey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728


Congratulations uncle @Rob Fisher , serious anniversary to you, wishing you many more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Just found this. I just missed my first vapersary
> 
> View attachment 147722


Way to go @Adephi!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728


And you wait till one minute to twelve before telling us. Congrats @Rob Fisher! Now for those carbs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/18)

Well done @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/18)

Congratulations @Adephi .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/18)

Congrats @Adephi and @Rob Fisher 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Just found this. I just missed my first vapersary
> 
> View attachment 147722



Belated congrats on the 1 year milestone @Adephi 
Epic!
Wishing you all the best from here on and thanks for sharing your experiences here with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728



Congrats on the 5 years @Rob Fisher !!
Such an epic achievement from smoking so much for so long.
I am sure your lungs are thanking you big time!!

And thank you for documenting and sharing your journey with us. You have helped many including myself to improve our vaping! Big salute!

All the best from here on. Wishing you lots of health and further joy from vaping!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/10/18)

Nice 1 @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (13/10/18)

Well Done @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/10/18)

@Adephi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/10/18)

Just went through the *5 year* mark!

Still cant believe i havent touched a stinkie in 5 years. It feels great! 

The journey has been so much fun and a lot easier than I ever imagined. I have to say that the people here on ECIGSSA have helped a huge deal to keep it interesting and make it an amazing experience. 

Vaping for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/18)

Silver said:


> Just went through the *5 year* mark!
> 
> Still cant believe i havent touched a stinkie in 5 years. It feels great!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/10/18)

Silver said:


> Just went through the *5 year* mark!
> 
> Still cant believe i havent touched a stinkie in 5 years. It feels great!
> 
> ...



Congratulations @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

Well done @Silver! 

Break out the Frangelico liquor and Pistachio RY4 juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoddieJ (30/10/18)

Congratulations @Silver, long may the journey continue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

Wow - Congrats @Silver - you are the man!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Five years ago today I bought a dual pack of Twisp Clearo’s. That was the last time I ever touched a cigarette!
> 
> I could get dramatic and talk about how bad my health was back then and just how different I feel today… but suffice to say Vaping saved my Life!
> View attachment 147728



And congratulations to you too @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/18)

Silver said:


> Just went through the *5 year* mark!
> 
> Still cant believe i havent touched a stinkie in 5 years. It feels great!
> 
> ...



Congrats Hi Ho @Silver! Chicken Dinner Anniversary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/18)

Well done @Silver! This is something to be proud of!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoddieJ (30/10/18)

Congratulations and Celebrations to you too @Rob Fisher... May your vaping journey continue... :thumbs up:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (30/10/18)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner Anniversary!


Are you cooking for @Silver then? Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (30/10/18)

Way to go @Silver! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

Woke up this morning and just realised I'd missed my first stinkie-free anniversary .... By 2 whole months

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/18)

Congratulations on the great achievement @Silver . Here's to the next five years !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/18)

Congrats and Well done @Silver!

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/10/18)

Congrats and Well done @Vaporator00 

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/18)

Congratulations on the 5 years @Silver , it’s a benchmark for us to try and equal. 

Equally congratulations to @Vaporator00 , great achievement as well.

Wishing the both of you many more years and many happy clouds to you both.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (30/10/18)

Damn, I missed my own 7 year anniversary by a month,.....29 September 2011, the day I opened my two cartons of Peter Stuyvesant 20's, placed it on the office kitchen counter and said,....."ok kêrels kry vir julle, ek is klaar met die k@k"...never touched a cigarette again after that day. 

My first order

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## RoddieJ (30/10/18)

Belated congratulations to to you too @Marechal :clap clap:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/10/18)

Silver said:


> Just went through the *5 year* mark!
> 
> Still cant believe i havent touched a stinkie in 5 years. It feels great!
> 
> ...



*very well done* @Silver *!!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/18)

Congratulations @Marechal , wow, 7 years! Major achieve the and wishing you many more and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/10/18)

Marechal said:


> Damn, I missed my own 7 year anniversary by a month,.....29 September 2011, the day I opened my two cartons of Peter Stuyvesant 20's, placed it on the office kitchen counter and said,....."ok kêrels kry vir julle, ek is klaar met die k@k"...never touched a cigarette again after that day.
> 
> My first order
> 
> View attachment 150069



nice one !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/18)

Way to go @Marechal. Congrats. I kept my last carton. Still have it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

Marechal said:


> Damn, I missed my own 7 year anniversary by a month,.....29 September 2011, the day I opened my two cartons of Peter Stuyvesant 20's, placed it on the office kitchen counter and said,....."ok kêrels kry vir julle, ek is klaar met die k@k"...never touched a cigarette again after that day.
> 
> My first order



Wow that is big. Congrats 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/18)

Congratulations on your seven years stinkie free @Marechal .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/18)

Marechal said:


> Damn, I missed my own 7 year anniversary by a month,.....29 September 2011, the day I opened my two cartons of Peter Stuyvesant 20's, placed it on the office kitchen counter and said,....."ok kêrels kry vir julle, ek is klaar met die k@k"...never touched a cigarette again after that day.
> 
> My first order
> 
> View attachment 150069



Congrats @Marechal !
That is epic! 7 years! Wow! Remarkable that you just stopped like that!
All the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (31/10/18)

Nice 1 @Marechal

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/11/18)

Marechal said:


> Damn, I missed my own 7 year anniversary by a month,.....29 September 2011, the day I opened my two cartons of Peter Stuyvesant 20's, placed it on the office kitchen counter and said,....."ok kêrels kry vir julle, ek is klaar met die k@k"...never touched a cigarette again after that day.
> 
> My first order
> 
> View attachment 150069



Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (19/12/18)

Hi, My name is Tinus and I'm a smoke-oholic. I've been smoke free since Monday evening 
After weaning myself off to only 3 or 4 stinkies a day, I finally didn't feel like one yesterday morning. Then I left home and forgot the stinkies. Just didn't bump one at work and stuck it out. As proud as shyte right now

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 18 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi, My name is Tinus and I'm a smoke-oholic. I've been smoke free since Monday evening
> After weaning myself off to only 3 or 4 stinkies a day, I finally didn't feel like one yesterday morning. Then I left home and forgot the stinkies. Just didn't bump one at work and stuck it out. As proud as shyte right now


Congrats bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi, My name is Tinus and I'm a smoke-oholic. I've been smoke free since Monday evening
> After weaning myself off to only 3 or 4 stinkies a day, I finally didn't feel like one yesterday morning. Then I left home and forgot the stinkies. Just didn't bump one at work and stuck it out. As proud as shyte right now


Congratulations meneer, well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoddieJ (19/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi, My name is Tinus and I'm a smoke-oholic. I've been smoke free since Monday evening
> After weaning myself off to only 3 or 4 stinkies a day, I finally didn't feel like one yesterday morning. Then I left home and forgot the stinkies. Just didn't bump one at work and stuck it out. As proud as shyte right now



Congrats Bud, sounds like Deja vu for me 4 years ago lol... Keep it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (19/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi, My name is Tinus and I'm a smoke-oholic. I've been smoke free since Monday evening
> After weaning myself off to only 3 or 4 stinkies a day, I finally didn't feel like one yesterday morning. Then I left home and forgot the stinkies. Just didn't bump one at work and stuck it out. As proud as shyte right now



Well done @Viper_SA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/18)

Well done @Viper_SA 
Keep it up!!!
That is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/12/18)

Still going strong on my 4th day off the stinkies, and 2.5 months sober  Survived my 1st braai at work without succumbing to the stinky urge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## RainstormZA (21/12/18)

Well done @Viper_SA ! That is indeed awesome news!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoddieJ (21/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Still going strong on my 4th day off the stinkies, and 2.5 months sober  Survived my 1st braai at work without succumbing to the stinky urge.



Absolutely awesome Bud... Well done, and keep going strong. And remember to keep this thread alive, we are keen to hear and live through your journey :thumbs:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Still going strong on my 4th day off the stinkies, and 2.5 months sober  Survived my 1st braai at work without succumbing to the stinky urge.



Congrats @Viper_SA 
You doing the hardest parts now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Still going strong on my 4th day off the stinkies, and 2.5 months sober  Survived my 1st braai at work without succumbing to the stinky urge.



WOW! Not smoking at a braai is a major achievement! You're doing really well @Viper_SA!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/12/18)

Made it to 1 week! Biggest thing for me was the realisation that I feel crap emotionally, whether I smoke or not, so why double the misery and poison my body in the process. Now I'll be healthier incase my luck turns

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Made it to 1 week! Biggest thing for me was the realisation that I feel crap emotionally, whether I smoke or not, so why double the misery and poison my body in the process. Now I'll be healthier incase my luck turns



Congrats @Viper_SA 
1 week is a major achievement. 


Can be so hard in those early days. Wishing you well for the week ahead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/18)

Happy 7 day anniversary @Viper_SA , it’s one day at a time, and congratulations. Now for 2 weeks! Looking forward to seeing that post here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/12/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Viper_SA
> 1 week is a major achievement.
> 
> 
> Can be so hard in those early days. Wishing you well for the week ahead.


Best of all is that I did it on plain old 3mg freebase. Nothing fancy. Really proud of myself for scraping together the willpower. Got a million things going on in my head as well, so it hadn't been easy, but the support from forum members via open forum, PM and WhatsApp has been amazing. Couldn't have done it alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Best of all is that I did it on plain old 3mg freebase. Nothing fancy. Really proud of myself for scraping together the willpower. Got a million things going on in my head as well, so it hadn't been easy, but the support from forum members via open forum, PM and WhatsApp has been amazing. Couldn't have done it alone.



3mg 
That's tough
Respect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## G+3 (24/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Best of all is that I did it on plain old 3mg freebase. Nothing fancy. Really proud of myself for scraping together the willpower. Got a million things going on in my head as well, so it hadn't been easy, but the support from forum members via open forum, PM and WhatsApp has been amazing. Couldn't have done it alone.


Hang in there bud, it's the habit you have to break. Thanks to vaping and the forum I have been 8 weeks and three days with out the dreaded stinkies. Keep going one day at a time and it will get better. Also just been on the 3mg free base and it's working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (24/12/18)

G+3 said:


> Hang in there bud, it's the habit you have to break. Thanks to vaping and the forum I have been 8 weeks and three days with out the dreaded stinkies. Keep going one day at a time and it will get better. Also just been on the 3mg free base and it's working.


Well deserved congratulations here as well. Just keep on doing what you have been doing. Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoddieJ (24/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Made it to 1 week! Biggest thing for me was the realisation that I feel crap emotionally, whether I smoke or not, so why double the misery and poison my body in the process. Now I'll be healthier incase my luck turns



Awesome Sauce....!!
Well done Bud on reaching the 1 week milestone. Congratulations and keep going... :thumbs:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RoddieJ (24/12/18)

G+3 said:


> Hang in there bud, it's the habit you have to break. Thanks to vaping and the forum I have been 8 weeks and three days with out the dreaded stinkies. Keep going one day at a time and it will get better. Also just been on the 3mg free base and it's working.



Great stuff @G+3.... Keep up the good effort, and hang in there... It only gets better :thumbs:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G+3 (24/12/18)

RoddieJ said:


> Great stuff @G+3.... Keep up the good effort, and hang in there... It only gets better :thumbs:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @RoddieJ and @Room Fogger . Yip sitting here now with my feet up blowing clouds with a nice blackcurrant Taffy thinking life is good with out stinkies and really rooting for @Viper_SA to succeed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (25/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Made it to 1 week! Biggest thing for me was the realisation that I feel crap emotionally, whether I smoke or not, so why double the misery and poison my body in the process. Now I'll be healthier incase my luck turns


----------



## Paul33 (25/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 2.5 months sober


Absolute huge congratulations here my friend. That’s an amazing achievement and you should feel very proud of yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/18)

Time flys.
Cheers everyone and Merry Christmas to all have a blessed day and be safe on the roads.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (25/12/18)

Marvellous and congrats on that epic milestone @Clouds4Days !!
Amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/12/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Time flys.
> Cheers everyone and Merry Christmas to all have a blessed day and be safe on the roads.
> 
> View attachment 154494


Congratulations @Clouds4Days , many more happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/18)

Congratulations @Clouds4Days on your 3 year anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/12/18)

Thank you @Silver , @Room Fogger and @MrGSmokeFree .
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (26/12/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Time flys.
> Cheers everyone and Merry Christmas to all have a blessed day and be safe on the roads.
> 
> View attachment 154494


Congrats C4D! Does not feel like 3 years does it? Fourth of this month it was three years for me as well. Hard to believe we actually did it. Three years of not a single lung infection, I'm fitter than I have been since my late twenties and my home, my car, I myself no longer smell like an ashtray. My shirts don't have little holes in them and my fingers are no longer yellow.

How did we live like that?!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Congrats C4D! Does not feel like 3 years does it? Fourth of this month it was three years for me as well. Hard to believe we actually did it. Three years of not a single lung infection, I'm fitter than I have been since my late twenties and my home, my car, I myself no longer smell like an ashtray. My shirts don't have little holes in them and my fingers are no longer yellow.
> 
> How did we live like that?!
> 
> Regards



Well said and congrats @Raindance 
Fully agree with you - when one looks back its hard to believe one was a smoker for that long.
When I go into a lift and someone was smoking and I smell that smell I just cannot believe that used to be me. I thought I smelled like a rose. Lol. Don't know how I could have been a smoker for so long...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Congrats C4D! Does not feel like 3 years does it? Fourth of this month it was three years for me as well. Hard to believe we actually did it. Three years of not a single lung infection, I'm fitter than I have been since my late twenties and my home, my car, I myself no longer smell like an ashtray. My shirts don't have little holes in them and my fingers are no longer yellow.
> 
> How did we live like that?!
> 
> Regards



Really does fly, with me I've noticed i no longer get throat infections like i used to almost every month i would have a throat infection when i smoked.

One of the best life choices I ever did was stop smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

G+3 said:


> Hang in there bud, it's the habit you have to break. Thanks to vaping and the forum I have been 8 weeks and three days with out the dreaded stinkies. Keep going one day at a time and it will get better. Also just been on the 3mg free base and it's working.



G+3 

8 weeks is a major achievement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/18)

Congratulations @Clouds4Days . 

Isn't it great to know, with certainty, that you will never smoke again ? (assuming you can still vape)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Congrats C4D! Does not feel like 3 years does it? Fourth of this month it was three years for me as well. Hard to believe we actually did it. Three years of not a single lung infection, I'm fitter than I have been since my late twenties and my home, my car, I myself no longer smell like an ashtray. My shirts don't have little holes in them and my fingers are no longer yellow.
> 
> How did we live like that?!
> 
> Regards




Well done @Raindance . Three years smoke free is a major achievement and something to be proud of. I know that you will never go back to smoking. You have been well and truly bitten by the Vape Bug. See you in the new year. Remind me to buy you a drink to celebrate. I say that because you know that I will forget.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

10 days baby

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Congrats @Viper_SA 
That's great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/12/18)

I did not know you can smoke and vape. It took me two days to get used to the vape and not cough. Then on day 3 my batteries went flat and did not have spares so bought cigarettes again. But then next day I was coughing again from the vape. So bought extra batteries and on the 31 I will be two months ciggie free.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Anyone feel like chatting me out of having a stinky? Like an AA sponsor, lol. Really fighting a real battle here tonight. Like my motor is gone, but my wheels are still spinning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/12/18)

Nobody can chat you out of a cigarette, only yourself can do it. If you have one, the world would not end, only your 10 day streak will end. But that you can start over again
And again
And again
And again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone feel like chatting me out of having a stinky? Like an AA sponsor, lol. Really fighting a real battle here tonight. Like my motor is gone, but my wheels are still spinning.


It’s gonna taste k@k and youre going to feel disgusted with yourself afterwards. Especially because you wont enjoy it but would have wasted all you effort until now.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Raindance said:


> It’s gonna taste k@k and youre going to feel disgusted with yourself afterwards. Especially because you wont enjoy it but would have wasted all you effort until now.
> 
> Regards



That's the only thing stopping me, knowing I'll disappoint myself and have to start the counter again. Also, knowing it won't solve my problem or make it go away. But DAMN! The temptation is real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/12/18)

Do you do diy juice? For first few weeks I made a tobacco juice, just tobacco, did not care what it tasted like. Mixed it at 12mg nic. And when I had a huge craving I just put that juice in, double clutch a few, get headrush, and bobsyouruncle, craving was gone. Otherwise go to an evolution vape cubicle near you, they mix a juice with nic as high as you want, on the spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I did not know you can smoke and vape. It took me two days to get used to the vape and not cough. Then on day 3 my batteries went flat and did not have spares so bought cigarettes again. But then next day I was coughing again from the vape. So bought extra batteries and on the 31 I will be two months ciggie free.



Congrats on the 2 months @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

You've got this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Do you do diy juice? For first few weeks I made a tobacco juice, just tobacco, did not care what it tasted like. Mixed it at 12mg nic. And when I had a huge craving I just put that juice in, double clutch a few, get headrush, and boobsyouruncle, craving was gone. Otherwise go to an evolution vape cubicle near you, they mix a juice with nic as high as you want, on the spot.



This craving is gonna need more than nicotine, lol. I'm busy mindfcking myself again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone feel like chatting me out of having a stinky? Like an AA sponsor, lol. Really fighting a real battle here tonight. Like my motor is gone, but my wheels are still spinning.



Hey @Viper_SA 
You've done so damn well to get this far! Amazing stuff and a great achievement. 
Doesn't matter whether you have a stinky now or not - you have achieved a great thing already and proven to yourself that 10 days (the hardest part) can be done.

But it would be a pity because you will probably feel worse afterward than the good you will feel if you light up.
So on balance its not worth it.

But it is your call and many folk take a while to get off the stinkies completely. All in your own time.
If you do decide to have one - maybe have 3 puffs and decide if you are enjoying it or not. If not, put it out and have a big vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> Hey @Viper_SA
> You've done so damn well to get this far! Amazing stuff and a great achievement.
> Doesn't matter whether you have a stinky now or not - you have achieved a great thing already and proven to yourself that 10 days (the hardest part) can be done.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver, I'll try and tough it out. I need to sort out the root of the craving though, and that is proving more difficult to do. Little grasshopper still has much to learn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Silver, I'll try and tough it out. I need to sort out the root of the craving though, and that is proving more difficult to do. Little grasshopper still has much to learn



I am no expert on cravings etc - but in my view - don't sweat it trying to figure out the root of it.
Just use your willpower and vape like crazy
Each time this type of craving comes around it will have less intensity - until it will stop altogether.
My advice though is make sure you have some higher nic juice on hand for these situations. Will make it easier to get through it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> I am no expert on cravings etc - but in my view - don't sweat it trying to figure out the root of it.
> Just use your willpower and vape like crazy
> Each time this type of craving comes around it will have less intensity - until it will stop altogether.
> My advice though is make sure you have some higher nic juice on hand for these situations. Will make it easier to get through it.


 Found some old 6mg juice now, but it tatse like ass, lol. Will rather chain vape the 3mg for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Found some old 6mg juice now, but it tatse like ass, lol. Will rather chain vape the 3mg for now.



No man
You need some 18mg tobacco in a strong setup.
Do yourself a favour and get some strong juice you like for next time this happens.

Otherwise if you have some nic, just nic up a 3mg juice you have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> That's the only thing stopping me, knowing I'll disappoint myself and have to start the counter again. Also, knowing it won't solve my problem or make it go away. But DAMN! The temptation is real


10 days is a great winning streak meneer, but as @Raindance said, it’s going to taste k@k and you know it, and as @Jean claude Vaaldamme said, then the counter starts again. 

It’s not the counter that is important, but the reason why you are doing this that is, it’s for yourself, not for anyone else. Keep it up and if you fall off the wagon and have one then just start again. You are a winner in my eyes and that is why you will keep on getting up if you fall.

This one is unfortunately a fight that you have to do yourself, but know that we are all behind you as backup, and we are rooting for you to turn the 10 days into 11, and then 12, because this thing works on one day at a time.

If ever you need someone to talk with, pm me or tag me, not on the forum permanently but I will respond when I see it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)

Vasbyt bru, vasbyt !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/18)

I made it trough the night 

Thanks for all he support and advice last night

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Well done. One day at a time is the only way to do this. With the right mindset, you can do this. 



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I did not know you can smoke and vape. It took me two days to get used to the vape and not cough. Then on day 3 my batteries went flat and did not have spares so bought cigarettes again. But then next day I was coughing again from the vape. So bought extra batteries and on the 31 I will be two months ciggie free.


Congrats on being stinkie  free for 2 months @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/18)

Well done @Jean .claude Vaaldamme 

2 Months may not sound like a major achievement ...*but it is.
*
The initial phase in giving up smoking is by far the most difficult and you have achieved that. From here on it will get much easier.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## G+3 (28/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I made it trough the night
> 
> Thanks for all he support and advice last night



It's a habit thing bud, try breaking the habit associated with stinkies. Live those morning stinkies with coffee and a few after a meal. If you can break the habits you will win. I found on 3mg nic there are no nic withdrawal symptoms or cravings. Hang in there, find something to keep your hands busy, like vaping, and kick the bad habit in the @ss

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (31/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Bulldog (31/12/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 154884


Congratulations @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

Congratulations @Adephi .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/12/18)

Way to go @Adephi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 154884


CONGRATULATIONS ,mine will be on the 2 nd January .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/12/18)

Well done @Adephi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 154884


Congratulations @Adephi , many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

Congrats on that @Adephi 
1 year is an epic milestone!
All the best from here on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## G+3 (1/1/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 154884


Go you good thing you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (1/1/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 154884



congrats man

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (1/1/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 154884



Wow, WELL DONE!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone feel like chatting me out of having a stinky? Like an AA sponsor, lol. Really fighting a real battle here tonight. Like my motor is gone, but my wheels are still spinning.



@Viper_SA But you're not a smoker. You were ... but you're not now. So how can you want a cigarette if you're not a smoker?

Tell yourself, over and over again, "I'm not a smoker." Get the thought of that stinkie out of your head by saying these words. 

Your identity has changed now. *You are not a smoker!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Silver, I'll try and tough it out. I need to sort out the root of the craving though, and that is proving more difficult to do. Little grasshopper still has much to learn



@Viper_SA Getting to the root of the craving is going to be more difficult than stopping the craving. Why do we all vape? Because we still need some kind of crutch. No worries ... life is difficult and if vaping helps to get you through the day, then why not?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/1/19)

Congrats @Adephi. That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/1/19)

Nice 1 @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/19)

Congratulations on one-year stinky free @ARYANTO . You are now almost certainly never going back. Well done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/1/19)

Congratulations @ARYANTO. That's great man!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/19)

I MADE IT !
One year vapeversity , I thought it would be impossible but the right mindset and determination ''I am not a smoker'' worked wonders .
I woke up the morning of Jan 2nd 2018 and smoked the last Winston in the packet , that was the deal I made with myself -finish the packet .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I MADE IT !
> One year vapeversity , I thought it would be impossible but the right mindset and determination ''I am not a smoker'' worked wonders .
> I woke up the morning of Jan 2nd 2018 and smoked the last Winston in the packet , that was the deal I made with myself -finish the packet .


Great achievement and massive congratulations to you @ARYANTO . Wishes for many more anniversaries with us here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/19)

Way to go @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## G+3 (2/1/19)

Kudos @ARYANTO it's plain sailing from now on

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I MADE IT !
> One year vapeversity , I thought it would be impossible but the right mindset and determination ''I am not a smoker'' worked wonders .
> I woke up the morning of Jan 2nd 2018 and smoked the last Winston in the packet , that was the deal I made with myself -finish the packet .



Congrats @ARYANTO on a special milestone
Well done
Wishing you all the best from here on and may it get easier and better!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (2/1/19)

Awesome!!! CONGRATS @ARYANTO !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/1/19)

Well done dude @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/19)

I really think the biggest thing is to have a back up mod - I really suffered when the Smok stick packed up and I had to run around to get a replacement.
The biggest reward is the car don't stink and nor do my clothes . Oh and that nasty little cough disappeared . I know I'll never smoke again .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (2/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I really think the biggest thing is to have a back up mod - I really suffered when the Smok stick packed up and I had to run around to get a replacement.
> The biggest reward is the car don't stink and nor do my clothes . Oh and that nasty little cough disappeared . I know I'll never smoke again .


No more donate a piece of lung mornings,  and you’re good and clean and fresh, all in one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (3/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I MADE IT !
> One year vapeversity , I thought it would be impossible but the right mindset and determination ''I am not a smoker'' worked wonders .
> I woke up the morning of Jan 2nd 2018 and smoked the last Winston in the packet , that was the deal I made with myself -finish the packet .



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/1/19)

Well done @ARYANTO

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/1/19)

Great stuff @ARYANTO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (3/1/19)

Jeez, 3 years already?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (3/1/19)

Shot @Effjh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (3/1/19)

Effjh said:


> Jeez, 3 years already?



Me too, exactly three years today. I guess we're over the hump now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Bulldog (3/1/19)

Nice one @RichJB and unknowingly you, and many others, played a huge role in my 1 year coming up in Feb with your DIY primer and knowledge. This turned my vaping journey into a fantastic hobby and consequently never gave me a chance to think of stinkies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/19)

Bulldog said:


> Nice one @RichJB and unknowingly you, and many others, played a huge role in my 1 year coming up in Feb with your DIY primer and knowledge. This turned my vaping journey into a fantastic hobby and consequently never gave me a chance to think of stinkies.





Don't expect any compliments now @Bulldog . You can wait a few weeks. Be patient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/19)

Congratulations @RichJB . As the dog said above your contributions have also been much appreciated. You have helped yourself as well as others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/1/19)

Congratulations @Effjh and @RichJB , you guys are role models for the rest of us.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (3/1/19)

Effjh said:


> Jeez, 3 years already?



Big congrats on that @Effjh 
Cant believe how time flies
Well done and hope all going well there in NZ

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/19)

RichJB said:


> Me too, exactly three years today. I guess we're over the hump now.



Marvellous @RichJB !
Congrats on the epic milestone
And thanks for all you have done for us here and for all your GREAT contributions

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/19)

Way to go @Effjh and @RichJB!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/1/19)

RichJB said:


> Me too, exactly three years today. I guess we're over the hump now.



Congrats @RichJB



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (10/1/19)

Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Andre (10/1/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.


Way to go @Lawrence A! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (10/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I MADE IT !
> One year vapeversity , I thought it would be impossible but the right mindset and determination ''I am not a smoker'' worked wonders .
> I woke up the morning of Jan 2nd 2018 and smoked the last Winston in the packet , that was the deal I made with myself -finish the packet .



Saw this now only @ARYANTO! That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.


A Big congratulations to you @Lawrence A for being free for 2 years

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A on reaching 2 years. Many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.



Congrats on the 2 years @Lawrence A
Marvellous!
Wishing you well from here on

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (10/1/19)

Thanks @Silver @Andre @Room Fogger @MrGSmokeFree - appreciate it!

I am so grateful for this forum and the community at large, and most especially to the DIY gurus on here who provided the inspiration to mix my own juice, which has been an absolute blessing as it has drastically cut down how much I spend on vaping, and has provided a really enjoyable hobby too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (10/1/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.



congrats, good going !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/19)

Congratulations on your achievements
@Effjh 
@RichJB 
@Lawrence A 
@ARYANTO

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/19)

Congratulations @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/1/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/1/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.



Well done mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/1/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Yesterday was 2 years to the day that I had my last stinkie and couldn't be happier about it.



Congratulations

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (11/1/19)

@Lawrence A Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mbera (22/1/19)

5 years today - 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/19)

mbera said:


> 5 years today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations meneer, many more happy vapeaversaries to you. Wishing you untold happy clouds going forward, it’s a very high bar you set for the rest of us.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (22/1/19)

mbera said:


> 5 years today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats @mbera.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/1/19)

Congratulations @mbera . Well done !!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (22/1/19)

mbera said:


> 5 years today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow

very well done !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (23/1/19)

Congrats @mbera 
Epic milestone!
Wishing you well from here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (23/1/19)

mbera said:


> 5 years today -
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Well done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/1/19)

mbera said:


> 5 years today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - congratulations @mbera 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/19)

mbera said:


> 5 years today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!
That is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/2/19)

One Year today at 21h24 when I finished my last stinkie. Must say I have never felt worse - 








Financially.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/2/19)

Congrats @Bulldog! 

I'm reaching 1 year and 6 months now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/19)

@Bulldog

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/19)

Bulldog said:


> One Year today at 21h24 when I finished my last stinkie. Must say I have never felt worse -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go @Bulldog! Congrats. 4 minutes to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/2/19)

Andre said:


> Way to go @Bulldog! Congrats. 4 minutes to go.


Thanks @Andre 1 year and 6 minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/19)

Bulldog said:


> One Year today at 21h24 when I finished my last stinkie. Must say I have never felt worse -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats mate  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/2/19)

Well done @Bulldog

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/2/19)

Bulldog said:


> One Year today at 21h24 when I finished my last stinkie. Must say I have never felt worse -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice going !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

Congrats @Bulldog 
That is an epic milestone!

Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/19)

Congratulations @Bulldog  for being smoke free for 365 days and a couple of hours ,minutes and seconds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/2/19)

By my calculations, today marks 2 years of being stinky free.
And although vaping has become a hobby or rather a very deep rabbit hole, I am loving every minute of it. 
Thank you especially to this community and especially the great friends I made through this forum for the support.

Start Vaping they said, you will save money they said!
Lies all LIES!!!! lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (14/2/19)

Cornelius said:


> By my calculations, today marks 2 years of being stinky free.
> And although vaping has become a hobby or rather a very deep rabbit hole, I am loving every minute of it.
> Thank you especially to this community and especially the great friends I made through this forum for the support.
> 
> ...


Great milestone! Congrats @Cornelius.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/19)

Well done @Cornelius!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (14/2/19)

Cornelius said:


> By my calculations, today marks 2 years of being stinky free.
> And although vaping has become a hobby or rather a very deep rabbit hole, I am loving every minute of it.
> Thank you especially to this community and especially the great friends I made through this forum for the support.
> 
> ...



good going !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/2/19)

Congrats @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/2/19)

I am also a proud quitter and dont miss it for one moment, I have been stinky free for 35 days, 9 hours and 48 minutes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/19)

@Bulldog Congratulations on a year and +- 9 days. Really sorry I missed your actual date, but as you know I am a little bit challenged at times. Well done. If you can do a year you are cured forever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/2/19)

Congrats @Cornelius

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/19)

@Cornelius Congratulations on 2 years smoke-free. Well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/19)

Congratulations @Cornelius , 2 years, great achievement! 

Congrats also to @Bulldog on the first anniversary. 

@Juan_G , the worst is behind you, enjoy the trip forward to your 1st full year anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (17/2/19)

Congrats on the two years @Cornelius !!
That is epic


And thanks for sharing so much of your journey here on the forum.

Wishing you all the best from here!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> I am also a proud quitter and dont miss it for one moment, I have been stinky free for 35 days, 9 hours and 48 minutes



good going, keep going, you can do it

vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/2/19)

Juan_G, You have every right to be proud of yourself. Quitting is no easy task and 35 days is a major achievement! Well done!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/2/19)

Well done @Cornelius and @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (24/2/19)

Aaaandall honor to the Good Lord abovetoday is my second day being totally stinkie free!!! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (24/2/19)

Wow @Spongebob - congrats!
Long may it continue
Keep it up
You doing the hard parts now!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (24/2/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @Spongebob - congrats!
> Long may it continue
> Keep it up
> You doing the hard parts now!!!!


Thanx @Silver

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)

Spongebob said:


> Aaaandall honor to the Good Lord abovetoday is my second day being totally stinkie free!!!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Well done @Spongebob!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/19)

Spongebob said:


> Aaaandall honor to the Good Lord abovetoday is my second day being totally stinkie free!!!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Well done man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicoh (8/3/19)

jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support 
Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards


Awesome well done @nicoh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nicoh (8/3/19)

you guys are the best
l, h, r,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (8/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards


Congratulations @nicoh , well celebrate 3 months with you soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nicoh (8/3/19)

dont think i could have got this far without this group inspiration
Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (8/3/19)

Four years today thanks to my boet introducing me to vaping on 8 March 2015.

Also 3 and a half years without alcohol today.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Andre (8/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards


Awesome @nicoh! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/3/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Four years today thanks to my boet introducing me to vaping on 8 March 2015.
> 
> Also 3 and a half years without alcohol today.


Winner for sure! Congrats on both counts @CTRiaan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/3/19)

Can't believe I missed my own 1 year smoke free 

Owell 54 weeks and counting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/19)

Well done @nicoh . You're well on your way now. Keep it up you won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/3/19)

Bit off topic. Been off the ciggies from November, but in my quest to totally kick the habit and nic dependency, Im dropping my nic every month or two. So the last two months Im on 3mg. And on high ohm low watts(-+12watts). 
So this morning I try the new cotton on the recurve at 0.3ohm 35watts. Eish that 3mg nic had me sitting back on the chair trying to recover from the headrush

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/19)

Congratulations on both counts @CTRiaan . You definitely owe your boet a debt of gratitude.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/19)

Congratulations @JurgensSt . One year smoke free. Well Done !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (8/3/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Four years today thanks to my boet introducing me to vaping on 8 March 2015.
> 
> Also 3 and a half years without alcohol today.


Congratulations!! Be proud!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/3/19)

Congrats guys for being a quitter of analogues!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (8/3/19)

nicoh said:


> dont think i could have got this far without this group inspiration
> Regards



well done man !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (8/3/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Four years today thanks to my boet introducing me to vaping on 8 March 2015.
> 
> Also 3 and a half years without alcohol today.



very awesome !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Can't believe I missed my own 1 year smoke free
> 
> Owell 54 weeks and counting



good going !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/3/19)

Awesome and congratulations to both @nicoh and @CTRiaan , well done to both.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/19)

Well done and congratulations

@mbera
@Bulldog
@Cornelius
@CTRiaan
@JurgensSt

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/19)

Well done so far
@Juan_G
@nicoh
@Spongebob

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards



WOW! That's awesome @nicoh!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (8/3/19)

Bulldog said:


> One Year today at 21h24 when I finished my last stinkie. Must say I have never felt worse -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! I have no idea what my anniversary date is because when I stopped smoking and started using cigalikes I knew next to nothing about vapeing and didn't think it was a big deal.Now I wish I'd written it down somewhere but estimate I'm going on past the 5 yr. mark. So congrats to you and everybody marking an anniversary. Because what's really important is not so much as when, but that we did quit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards



Congrats on the 2 months @nicoh !
That is an epic achievement, considering the 40 a day for 45 years! My gosh.
Your lungs are probably thanking you 

Hard part done and wishing you all the best from here!
Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Four years today thanks to my boet introducing me to vaping on 8 March 2015.
> 
> Also 3 and a half years without alcohol today.



Absolutely marvellous
Well done @CTRiaan !
Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/19)

Congratulations on 5 years @kev mac . The exact date isn't important. What're a few days between friends ? I'm also coming up to five years in a few months and smoking now seems like a distant memory.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/3/19)

Well done @kev mac

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/3/19)

YAY!!! 2 Months stinky free today!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (10/3/19)

That's BRILLIANT @Juan_G !!! Something to be proud of, for sure!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> YAY!!! 2 Months stinky free today!!!!!



Congrats @Juan_G !
Keep it up
You doing great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/3/19)

nicoh said:


> jan 8th 2019 i started vaping instead of 40 a day stinkies for 45 yrs today is march 8th so that makes 2 months yippee you guys helped me soo much cant thank you enough for the support
> Regards



Congratulations!


----------



## SAVaper (11/3/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Four years today thanks to my boet introducing me to vaping on 8 March 2015.
> 
> Also 3 and a half years without alcohol today.



Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Can't believe I missed my own 1 year smoke free
> 
> Owell 54 weeks and counting



Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/3/19)

Well done on two months @Juan_G . You have done the hardest part. From now on it is far easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/19)

I cant.believe I almost missed it.

Today marks 3 years smoke free.

A big thank you to everyone on the forum who gave advice and encouraged me to keep going.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (15/3/19)

@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/19)

Congratulations @ddk1979 , major one, and well done. You keep on going and well keep on trying to catch you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/19)

Well done @ddk1979 .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/3/19)

Well done @ddk1979

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

Congrats on the 3 years @ddk1979 
Cant believe how time flies. Its like yesterday when you came up for VapeCon - i think it was 2016
Wishing you all the best from here and thanks for sharing your journey with us

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 160750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME , WELL DONE @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/3/19)

That is great @ddk1979 congratulations and here's to the next 3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/3/19)

A big well done @ddk1979 
Awesome achievement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/19)

Way to go @ddk1979!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (25/3/19)

A HUGE WELL DONE TO EVERYONE!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/3/19)

Nice one @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/4/19)

Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......

I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!

Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......
> 
> I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!



@Juan_G Congrats because 3 months is a special milestone! Way da GO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Juan_G Congrats because 3 months is a special milestone! Way da GO!


Thank you uncle Rob, really means a lot to me. It's definitely very special yes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/19)

Way to go @Juan_G , congratulations on the 3 months sir. 
Many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/19)

Congrats @Juan_G 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (10/4/19)

this thread made me realize im 2 years 5 months and 16 days stink free

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/4/19)

Way to go @Speedy_11 Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......
> 
> I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!


Congrats, man! Keep it up. Turn on that fog machine lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/19)

Congrats @Speedy_11

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> this thread made me realize im 2 years 5 months and 16 days stink free


Congratulations, many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/4/19)

Congrats on the 3 months @Juan_G 
You are doing great!!!
Vape on and enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> this thread made me realize im 2 years 5 months and 16 days stink free



Great to hear @Speedy_11 
Well done !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......
> 
> I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!



That's a fantastic achievement @Juan_G!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## titusmagnificus (11/4/19)

Since January, 13th 2018

Started with Smoke kit for 3 months and when it didn’t satisfy my need I bought Zeus RTA to get more flavour. 

Just before holidays the Smoke died and I bought a WV mod which is still giving me clouds and flavour, in addition to Vandy Vape BF with Recurve RDA.

More than happy to read and learn here, without you it should be more difficult.

Thank you vapers for to be there


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Congrats @titusmagnificus !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/19)

Congrats @titusmagnificus

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/4/19)

Congratulations @titusmagnificus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> this thread made me realize im 2 years 5 months and 16 days stink free



Good job @Speedy_11 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/19)

Two years ago today, I started my vaping journey with the Smok Allien. Thanks @Rob Fisher for planting the seed 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger (18/4/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Two years ago today, I started my vaping journey with the Smok Allien. Thanks @Rob Fisher for planting the seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to our Ex Nigerian contact, IDad, aka @RenaldoRheeder on your two year anniversary, May there be many more to celebrate.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GSM500 (18/4/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Two years ago today, I started my vaping journey with the Smok Allien. Thanks @Rob Fisher for planting the seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Well Done Sir, hope you have a little bit of that first juice lying around somewhere to reminisce.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (18/4/19)

well done @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/4/19)

Awesome milestone @RenaldoRheeder! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Two years ago today, I started my vaping journey with the Smok Allien. Thanks @Rob Fisher for planting the seed



Fantastic! Congrats! I can't believe it's 2 years already!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (18/4/19)

Well done @RenaldoRheeder and here's to many more years of vaping bliss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> Very Well Done Sir, hope you have a little bit of that first juice lying around somewhere to reminisce.



Indeed I do sir 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (18/4/19)

Well done @RenaldoRheeder

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/4/19)

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (10/5/19)

Surprise!!! It's me again!!!
Today is Good news Friday becaaaause I am *4 Months* stinky free today!!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Surprise!!! It's me again!!!
> Today is Good news Friday becaaaause I am *4 Months* stinky free today!!!



Congrats @juang
Fantastic achievement. You have done so much with vaping in the last 4 months!
Remarkable to see
Keep on, keep strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Surprise!!! It's me again!!!
> Today is Good news Friday becaaaause I am *4 Months* stinky free today!!!


AWESOME WELL DONE @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/19)

Well done on the 4 months @Juan_G , here’s to many more

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Surprise!!! It's me again!!!
> Today is Good news Friday becaaaause I am *4 Months* stinky free today!!!


4 months and a billion atties later!!

Well done bud!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Asterix (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Surprise!!! It's me again!!!
> Today is Good news Friday becaaaause I am *4 Months* stinky free today!!!


 Well Done!! You have really embraced vaping. May it long continue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Surprise!!! It's me again!!!
> Today is Good news Friday becaaaause I am *4 Months* stinky free today!!!




@Juan That's supersonic wonderful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/19)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder . Well done !!!!

Your receipt shows how prices have dropped over the past two years. R 1 600 for an Alien Kit. Eish. Smok Alien 220W Kit on sale today for R 870.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (17/5/19)

9 months since my last analogue. Feeling great!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> 9 months since my last analogue. Feeling great!


Congratulations @X-Calibre786 , 3 short months to go for your first year. Major milestone reach. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> 9 months since my last analogue. Feeling great!



Well done @X-Calibre786!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/19)

Congrats on the 9 months @X-Calibre786 
Its been a great journey
Wishing you well from here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/19)

and ARYANTO is not last in the race, 505 days and [believe it or not] 10100 stinkies avoided !

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> and ARYANTO is not last in the race, 505 days and [believe it or not] 10100 stinkies avoided !


Great achievement @ARYANTO . Way to go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> and ARYANTO is not last in the race, 505 days and [believe it or not] 10100 stinkies avoided !



very well done, feels great, not ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> and ARYANTO is not last in the race, 505 days and [believe it or not] 10100 stinkies avoided !



Congrats @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/5/19)

Congratulations @ARYANTO .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations @ARYANTO .


very sweet - thought it would have been a lot harder

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/5/19)

Great news @ARYANTO , here’s to many more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> and ARYANTO is not last in the race, 505 days and [believe it or not] 10100 stinkies avoided !



@ARYANTO You've even counted the days and the the stinkies  Mind you, it certainly is something to be proud of!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrick (6/6/19)

Time: Five years ago today I smoked my last cigarette.
Number: 73,139 bullets dodged since then.
DIY: Four years DIY.
Last juice I bought: Happy Holidays from SkyBlue Vaping.
Nic strength: 0,3mg.
Status: Healthy and chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/19)

Patrick said:


> Time: Five years ago today I smoked my last cigarette.
> Number: 73,139 bullets dodged since then.
> DIY: Four years DIY.
> Last juice I bought: Happy Holidays from SkyBlue Vaping.
> ...


Congratulations Sir, great achievement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/6/19)

Massive achievement I must agree @Patrick

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/19)

Patrick said:


> Time: Five years ago today I smoked my last cigarette.
> Number: 73,139 bullets dodged since then.
> DIY: Four years DIY.
> Last juice I bought: Happy Holidays from SkyBlue Vaping.
> ...


Awesome @Patrick. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/6/19)

Patrick said:


> Time: Five years ago today I smoked my last cigarette.
> Number: 73,139 bullets dodged since then.
> DIY: Four years DIY.
> Last juice I bought: Happy Holidays from SkyBlue Vaping.
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/19)

Congrats @Patrick

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/6/19)

congrats @Patrick

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/19)

Wow, super achievement - Congrats @Patrick

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Patrick said:


> Time: Five years ago today I smoked my last cigarette.
> Number: 73,139 bullets dodged since then.
> DIY: Four years DIY.
> Last juice I bought: Happy Holidays from SkyBlue Vaping.
> ...



Congrats @Patrick 
That is epic!

Well done and its quite amazing to also see you've been on ECIGSSA for nearly 5 years too. Wow.
One of the early forumites.

Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (7/6/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Patrick
> That is epic!
> 
> Well done and its quite amazing to also see you've been on ECIGSSA for nearly 5 years too. Wow.
> ...



Thanks @Silver @Andre @ddk1979 @vicTor @Rob Fisher @Hooked @Bulldog and @Room Fogger for your kind wishes. This forum has provided much of the lubricant for my journey and will continue to do so. 

Until death do us part.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (7/6/19)

I forgot to update here in March.

10 March was my 5 year anniversary. Smoke free for 5 years and DIY for the last 4 years (about).

Happy and vaping.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/19)

zadiac said:


> I forgot to update here in March.
> 
> 10 March was my 5 year anniversary. Smoke free for 5 years and DIY for the last 4 years (about).
> 
> Happy and vaping.



Bazinga! Congrats @zadiac!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

zadiac said:


> I forgot to update here in March.
> 
> 10 March was my 5 year anniversary. Smoke free for 5 years and DIY for the last 4 years (about).
> 
> Happy and vaping.



Congrats @zadiac !
Great achievement
Can’t believe it’s been 5 years. Feels like a year or so ago we all met. 
All the best from here on !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

@zadiac 

Congrats on a major achievement in your life!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/19)

nice one @zadiac !

I'm aiming for the same !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/19)

Great one @zadiac , many more happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

I decided to check my records tonight to see exactly when I stopped smoking and I am shocked beyond belief. It was on 30 March 2013. Over 6 years ago and I thought it was about 3!! I've lost 3 years! Oh. My. Vape. (but I switched to Nicorette and started vaping only at the end of August 2017)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/19)

Congrats @zadiac 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Hooked said:


> I decided to check my records tonight to see exactly when I stopped smoking and I am shocked beyond belief. It was on 30 March 2013. Over 6 years ago and I thought it was about 3!! I've lost 3 years! Oh. My. Vape. (but I switched to Nicorette and started vaping only at the end of August 2017)



Congrats @Hooked 
Doesnt matter how you stopped the stinkies or whether you vaped or not
The main thing is stopping the stinkies!

Well done on a great achievement - and I bet you didnt think you would vape so many coffee juices one day when you were on the nicorettes.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/6/19)

Well done @zadiac & @Hooked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/6/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Hooked
> Doesnt matter how you stopped the stinkies or whether you vaped or not
> The main thing is stopping the stinkies!
> 
> Well done on a great achievement - and I bet you didnt think you would vape so many coffee juices one day when you were on the nicorettes.....



@Silver I didn't even know about vaping at all, at that time!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/19)

Well done @Hooked

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/6/19)

Good going @Hooked 

Really awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/19)

Congratulations @Patrick . A great achievement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/19)

Congratulations @zadiac . Well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/19)

Congratulations @Hooked . Wow, six years without a cigarette. A great achievement. Well done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/6/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations @Hooked . Wow, six years without a cigarette. A great achievement. Well done.



And thanks for the great pic @Puff the Magic Dragon!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/6/19)

Way to go @zadiac and @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Juan_G (12/6/19)

Lights goes off, Drum roll begins, Curtain opens - Oh hi, it's just me with my little 5 Months stinky free news!!!!
Whooooo hoooooo!!!! Still the best decision I ever made and very proud to not smell like a ashtray anymore!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA (12/6/19)

Congrats to all the quitters!

Can’t believe I’m nearing my 2 year milestone in August, feels like yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> Lights goes off, Drum roll begins, Curtain opens - Oh hi, it's just me with my little 5 Months stinky free news!!!!
> Whooooo hoooooo!!!! Still the best decision I ever made and very proud to not smell like a ashtray anymore!



@Juan_G There is no "just" and "little" about what you have done. Giving up smoking is the most difficult thing in the world and you deserve far more applause now, while you're still in the beginning stages of a smoke-free you, than someone who has been smoke-free for years already.
You DO deserve a drumroll and applause!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> Lights goes off, Drum roll begins, Curtain opens - Oh hi, it's just me with my little 5 Months stinky free news!!!!
> Whooooo hoooooo!!!! Still the best decision I ever made and very proud to not smell like a ashtray anymore!



Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/19)

Congratulations @Juan_G. Five months represents a great achievement. I say this because we all agree that the early days of quitting are by far the most difficult. You have done the hard work and from now on it should be much easier. For me, the first five months were more difficult than the next four years. Well done, you have cracked it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/19)

Congrats @Juan_G 
Doing great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/6/19)

Congrats @Juan_G

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/19)

OOPS, I did it again,  6 June 2017 was 1st day totally stinky free, missed my 2 year anniversary  , but I am a different person and feeling great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/19)

Congratulations @Juan_G , keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/6/19)

Room Fogger said:


> OOPS, I did it again,  6 June 2017 was 1st day totally stinky free, missed my 2 year anniversary  , but I am a different person and feeling great.



congratulations Meneer, keep going !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (4/7/19)

Greetings ECIGSSA family!! Hope that everyone's well & not freezing their nuts off too much!! After a considerable hiatus from this forum, I am proud to announce that today marks the 1 year anniversary of myself, brother and mom all being stinky free (Independence Day indeed)... 

I'm super chuffed to have made the transition to vaping and I have absolutely no desire to go back to analogues.
Just want to say thanks to all the awesome people on this forum for their contributions and support of the community!

Looking forward to being more active and can't wait to catch some of you guys at VapeCon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/19)

takatatak said:


> Greetings ECIGSSA family!! Hope that everyone's well & not freezing their nuts off too much!! After a considerable hiatus from this forum, I am proud to announce that today marks the 1 year anniversary of myself, brother and mom all being stinky free (Independence Day indeed)...
> 
> I'm super chuffed to have made the transition to vaping and I have absolutely no desire to go back to analogues.
> Just want to say thanks to all the awesome people on this forum for their contributions and support of the community!
> ...


Congratulations @takatatak , and to the others in the family as well. Now you start piling on more smoke free years and realize that you can actually enjoy so much more of that life has to offer. Happy Independence Day to you, and many happy clouds going forward.  , one for each of you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

takatatak said:


> Greetings ECIGSSA family!! Hope that everyone's well & not freezing their nuts off too much!! After a considerable hiatus from this forum, I am proud to announce that today marks the 1 year anniversary of myself, brother and mom all being stinky free (Independence Day indeed)...
> 
> I'm super chuffed to have made the transition to vaping and I have absolutely no desire to go back to analogues.
> Just want to say thanks to all the awesome people on this forum for their contributions and support of the community!
> ...



Congrats @takatatak , one year is an epic milestone indeed
Wishing you and your family all the best from here on
The war against stinkies is being won - slowly but surely
And if this forum and the community behind it can help you to stay winning then that is just brilliant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/7/19)

takatatak said:


> Greetings ECIGSSA family!! Hope that everyone's well & not freezing their nuts off too much!! After a considerable hiatus from this forum, I am proud to announce that today marks the 1 year anniversary of myself, brother and mom all being stinky free (Independence Day indeed)...
> 
> I'm super chuffed to have made the transition to vaping and I have absolutely no desire to go back to analogues.
> Just want to say thanks to all the awesome people on this forum for their contributions and support of the community!
> ...



Congrats to you @takatatak, your brother and your Mom!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/7/19)

7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/19)

Andre said:


> 7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!



@Andre Oh WOW! Congrats my Vape Guru! And thanks for all the advice given over those 6 years! You have helped a LOT of Vapers in the last 6 years! And here is to another 6!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/19)

Andre said:


> 7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!


Congratulations! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

Andre said:


> 7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!



Well done @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/7/19)

Andre said:


> 7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!



Wow - well done @Andre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/7/19)

Wow, stinky is the right word, my wife detested me smoking and hated the smelly clothes and stinky breath.

I am approximately 2 490 days stinky free. After years of denial, lying and cheating about quitting I finally did it in September 2012. Vaping was in it's infancy but I could pretend Nostradamus and see the future in it.
@ 20 a day that is almost 50 000 stinkies

How mind blowing is that: 30 years of smoking @ 20 a day is almost 220 000 stinkies. Staggering.

Does anyone know who came up with the first vape ? Give that man a Bell's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/19)

Wowee @Andre , major congrats on 6 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (9/7/19)

So today i am officially 1 year fag free... what a bloody relief. Never have i ever thought it would be possible. 

A great shout out to everyone on the forum, without ya'll this would not have been possible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## jtgrey (9/7/19)

Andre said:


> 7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!


Baie geluk ou maat. @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/7/19)

Congratulations @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/7/19)

Way to go @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/19)

Stranger said:


> Wow, stinky is the right word, my wife detested me smoking and hated the smelly clothes and stinky breath.
> 
> I am approximately 2 490 days stinky free. After years of denial, lying and cheating about quitting I finally did it in September 2012. Vaping was in it's infancy but I could pretend Nostradamus and see the future in it.
> @ 20 a day that is almost 50 000 stinkies
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/7/19)

Roodt said:


> So today i am officially 1 year fag free... what a bloody relief. Never have i ever thought it would be possible.
> 
> A great shout out to everyone on the forum, without ya'll this would not have been possible.


Well done 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/19)

Andre said:


> 7 July 2019 marked 6 years stinky free for me!



Massive congrats on the 6 years @Andre !

Its been one heck of a journey...
Thank you for all the guidance and kindness you have sprinkled towards me and many others.

Wishing you all the best from here on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/19)

Roodt said:


> So today i am officially 1 year fag free... what a bloody relief. Never have i ever thought it would be possible.
> 
> A great shout out to everyone on the forum, without ya'll this would not have been possible.



Congrats on a special milestone @Roodt !!!
1 year stinkie free!

Wishing you all the best going forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/19)

Roodt said:


> So today i am officially 1 year fag free... what a bloody relief. Never have i ever thought it would be possible.
> 
> A great shout out to everyone on the forum, without ya'll this would not have been possible.


Great one @Roodt , congrats on the achievement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (11/7/19)

I did manage to miss my own vaping anniversary again lol.

I am now 6 months and 1 day stinky free hahaha!!! What a great feeling!!! Thank you to each and everyone that has helped me on my journey, it was and still is a lot of fun!! Let's vape it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (11/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> I did manage to miss my own vaping anniversary again lol.
> 
> I am now 6 months and 1 day stinky free hahaha!!! What a great feeling!!! Thank you to each and everyone that has helped me on my journey, it was and still is a lot of fun!! Let's vape it up!


Well done @Juan_G ! Keep it up and it will go so fast that you’ll realize it’s 2 years. One month more and I’m stinky free for 2 years

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> I did manage to miss my own vaping anniversary again lol.
> 
> I am now 6 months and 1 day stinky free hahaha!!! What a great feeling!!! Thank you to each and everyone that has helped me on my journey, it was and still is a lot of fun!! Let's vape it up!



Well done @Juan_G!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> I did manage to miss my own vaping anniversary again lol.
> 
> I am now 6 months and 1 day stinky free hahaha!!! What a great feeling!!! Thank you to each and everyone that has helped me on my journey, it was and still is a lot of fun!! Let's vape it up!


Congratulations @Juan_G , major milestone for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> I did manage to miss my own vaping anniversary again lol.
> 
> I am now 6 months and 1 day stinky free hahaha!!! What a great feeling!!! Thank you to each and everyone that has helped me on my journey, it was and still is a lot of fun!! Let's vape it up!



Congrats mate - here's to many more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dooky (26/7/19)

Happy coincidence, reach 1000 days on my birthday!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## takatatak (26/7/19)

Dooky said:


> Happy coincidence, reach 1000 days on my birthday!!


Congratulations @Dooky!! That's an awesome achievement & a great birthday present to yourself... Keep it up man!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (26/7/19)

Been a while since Ive posted here.. 

It's officially been more than a year and a half since leaving cigarettes and I feel better than I've felt in forever!

Used 35mg nic salts to quit, then dropped to 25mg salts, then 15mg freebase and now I'm sitting happy and satisfied at 9mg freebase in my berserker mini.

#fightthegoodfight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (26/7/19)

Dooky said:


> Happy coincidence, reach 1000 days on my birthday!!



awesome, well done !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/7/19)

Dooky said:


> Happy coincidence, reach 1000 days on my birthday!!


Great one, sure you saved the money though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (26/7/19)

Dooky said:


> Happy coincidence, reach 1000 days on my birthday!!



@Dooky Happy birthday and well done!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (26/7/19)

BATMAN said:


> Been a while since Ive posted here..
> 
> It's officially been more than a year and a half since leaving cigarettes and I feel better than I've felt in forever!
> 
> ...



well done !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/7/19)

BATMAN said:


> Been a while since Ive posted here..
> 
> It's officially been more than a year and a half since leaving cigarettes and I feel better than I've felt in forever!
> 
> ...



@BATMAN! So when you won the DIY last year you'd been vaping for only about 6 months?? Incredible! So in the last year and a half approximately, you have:

given up smoking
started vaping
won a DIY comp at VapeCon 2018
become a successful mixologist with your juice being sold at multiple, well-known vape shops
and you're going to be a vendor at VapeCon 2019.
Unbelievable in such a short space of time. I take my atty off to you!!!!!!!

!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (26/7/19)

Congrats Dude  
Well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (26/7/19)

Congratulations guys. Well done. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/7/19)

Congratulations @BATMAN . You have compleated the hard part. From now on it is easy. You won't look back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/8/19)

So today is exactly a year since I had my last stinkie. Wouldn't say I've saved money, but I'm definitely healthier and loving the vaping hobby.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> So today is exactly a year since I had my last stinkie. Wouldn't say I've saved money, but I'm definitely healthier and loving the vaping hobby.


Well done 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/19)

Well done @X-Calibre786 . A truly great achievement.

You will find that you will begin to save money now that you have become more experienced and settled into a vaping syle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/8/19)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786 , 1year is a major milestone. Here to many more vaping years for you and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> So today is exactly a year since I had my last stinkie. Wouldn't say I've saved money, but I'm definitely healthier and loving the vaping hobby.



Well done @X-Calibre786 

Congrats on the 1 year! What an epic milestone

I can't believe how time has flown - I recall your earlier posts after you joined the forum. My gosh.

All the best for the year ahead!
Hope we will be seeing you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/8/19)

Silver said:


> Well done @X-Calibre786
> 
> Congrats on the 1 year! What an epic milestone
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words @Silver 
This forum and the people here have been a big part in keeping me off the stinkies. 

Would be hard to keep me away from vapecon. I really want to meet the people in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> So today is exactly a year since I had my last stinkie. Wouldn't say I've saved money, but I'm definitely healthier and loving the vaping hobby.



@X-Calibre786 Well done! It's something to be proud of!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Thanks for the kind words @Silver
> This forum and the people here have been a big part in keeping me off the stinkies.
> 
> Would be hard to keep me away from vapecon. I really want to meet the people in person.



Great to hear
Please come say hi to all of us
We will be running around a lot - but we will be clearly visible!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/8/19)

Well Hello all my friends. I made my goal of 13 years smoke free. I also stop vaping so im just want to say hi

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/8/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> So today is exactly a year since I had my last stinkie. Wouldn't say I've saved money, but I'm definitely healthier and loving the vaping hobby.



Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/8/19)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Well Hello all my friends. I made my goal of 13 years smoke free. I also stop vaping so im just want to say hi
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk



Wow - that is excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (11/8/19)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Well Hello all my friends. I made my goal of 13 years smoke free. I also stop vaping so im just want to say hi
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk




Congrats on 13 years smoke-free @kittyjvr1 ! And thanks so much for popping in to say hi, even though you've given up vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/9/19)

Just got a notification that im today a 3 year active member on ecigssa.

Bloody hell im getting old.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G (10/1/20)

Ladies and Gentleman, I am super proud to announce that I am officially 1 YEAR stinkie free today!!!
It has been a very interesting journey and I am very grateful for all the friends I have made through the forum and all the help I have received.
My only goal when I started vaping in September 2018 was to quit cigarettes for good and it was THE best decision I have ever made, no more morning coughs and no more smelling like a ashtray everyday, my overall health just seems better and I can smell and taste soooooo much better!

A few months ago I decided to quit vaping as well and that I would do so on my 1 year anniversary of being stinky free. I will not be leaving the forum (still need to check up on you guys) but today is my last day of vaping and I look forward to whatever the future may hold.

Thank you to EVERY ONE in this vaping family for being the awesome people that you are, it has been a amazing ride!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, I am super proud to announce that I am officially 1 YEAR stinkie free today!!!
> It has been a very interesting journey and I am very grateful for all the friends I have made through the forum and all the help I have received.
> My only goal when I started vaping in September 2018 was to quit cigarettes for good and it was THE best decision I have ever made, no more morning coughs and no more smelling like a ashtray everyday, my overall health just seems better and I can smell and taste soooooo much better!
> 
> ...


Congratulations


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, I am super proud to announce that I am officially 1 YEAR stinkie free today!!!
> It has been a very interesting journey and I am very grateful for all the friends I have made through the forum and all the help I have received.
> My only goal when I started vaping in September 2018 was to quit cigarettes for good and it was THE best decision I have ever made, no more morning coughs and no more smelling like a ashtray everyday, my overall health just seems better and I can smell and taste soooooo much better!
> 
> ...



Well Done!! Vaping Saves Lives

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, I am super proud to announce that I am officially 1 YEAR stinkie free today!!!
> It has been a very interesting journey and I am very grateful for all the friends I have made through the forum and all the help I have received.
> My only goal when I started vaping in September 2018 was to quit cigarettes for good and it was THE best decision I have ever made, no more morning coughs and no more smelling like a ashtray everyday, my overall health just seems better and I can smell and taste soooooo much better!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sir, and all the best for you from here on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/1/20)

Juan_G said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, I am super proud to announce that I am officially 1 YEAR stinkie free today!!!
> It has been a very interesting journey and I am very grateful for all the friends I have made through the forum and all the help I have received.
> My only goal when I started vaping in September 2018 was to quit cigarettes for good and it was THE best decision I have ever made, no more morning coughs and no more smelling like a ashtray everyday, my overall health just seems better and I can smell and taste soooooo much better!
> 
> ...



all the best bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (10/1/20)

I reached 3 years stinkie free yesterday

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Juan_G (10/1/20)

Lawrence A said:


> I reached 3 years stinkie free yesterday


Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/1/20)

Lawrence A said:


> I reached 3 years stinkie free yesterday



nice one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/1/20)

Well done on quitting the stinkies Juan_G! That's a major achievement!! Sorry to hear that you're giving up vaping, but do pop in from time to time to say hi! You'll always be part of our family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)

Children of Africa ,
While on holiday , on the 2nd of January 2020, 8 am ,it was exactly 2 years ago that I finally smoked my last Winston and started vaping full time , so I'm highly impressed with myself .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Africa ,
> While on holiday , on the 2nd of January 2020, 8am,it was exactly 2 years ago that I finally smoked my last Winston and started vaping full time , so I'm highly impressed with myself .


Nice one @ARYANTO , congratulations on a huge milestone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/1/20)

Well done @ARYANTO! 



We love quitters!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (12/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Africa ,
> While on holiday , on the 2nd of January 2020, 8am,it was exactly 2 years ago that I finally smoked my last Winston and started vaping full time , so I'm highly impressed with myself .



I just realised I missedy my second anniversary as well. About 5 minutes before midnight on 31 December 2017 I flicked my last bummed stinkie from the top of my work building while looking at fireworks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Africa ,
> While on holiday , on the 2nd of January 2020, 8am,it was exactly 2 years ago that I finally smoked my last Winston and started vaping full time , so I'm highly impressed with myself .


Congratulations 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I just realised I missedy my second anniversary as well. About 5 minutes before midnight on 31 December 2017 I flicked my last bummed stinkie from the top of my work building while looking at fireworks.


Congratulations @Adephi , keep that number rolling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (13/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Africa ,
> While on holiday , on the 2nd of January 2020, 8am,it was exactly 2 years ago that I finally smoked my last Winston and started vaping full time , so I'm highly impressed with myself .



nice one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I just realised I missedy my second anniversary as well. About 5 minutes before midnight on 31 December 2017 I flicked my last bummed stinkie from the top of my work building while looking at fireworks.



awesome stuff !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I just realised I missedy my second anniversary as well. About 5 minutes before midnight on 31 December 2017 I flicked my last bummed stinkie from the top of my work building while looking at fireworks.



Well done @Adephi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I just realised I missedy my second anniversary as well. About 5 minutes before midnight on 31 December 2017 I flicked my last bummed stinkie from the top of my work building while looking at fireworks.



Congrats @Adephi !!
2 years is an epic milestone
Your lungs are thanking you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/1/20)

Good job guys, it was kinda hard for me this December..... I back slided a bit but my new DIY stock came and I am back on track

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (17/1/20)

SparkySA said:


> Good job guys, it was kinda hard for me this December..... I back slided a bit but my new DIY stock came and I am back on track



That's good @SparkySA! Don't worry about the backslides - we've all had them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (17/1/20)

2017 December 15th I started Vaping technically the 16/17th is the last day i had a cig.,.. i forced myself to finish them cause i dont like to waste money.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/20)

Cognet-Vapour said:


> 2017 December 15th I started Vaping technically the 16/17th is the last day i had a cig.,.. i forced myself to finish them cause i dont like to waste money.



Welcome @Cognet-Vapour 
Congrats on the milestone. 2 years!
All the best from here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (17/1/20)

Silver said:


> Welcome @Cognet-Vapour
> Congrats on the milestone. 2 years!
> All the best from here




Yeah thanks man Will post updates !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/1/20)

Well done Cognet-Vapour! You can be justifiably proud of yourself!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/20)

@Lawrence A 
@Juan_G 
@ARYANTO 
@Adephi 
@Cognet-Vapour 

Congratulations on the achievements 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (24/1/20)

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/20)

Cognet-Vapour said:


> 2017 December 15th I started Vaping technically the 16/17th is the last day i had a cig.,.. i forced myself to finish them cause i dont like to waste money.


Congratulations on 2 years, wishes for many more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/20)

SparkySA said:


> Good job guys, it was kinda hard for me this December..... I back slided a bit but my new DIY stock came and I am back on track


Good to hear you are back on track meneer, DIY for ever.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (22/2/20)

Join me in celebrating one year stinkie free today 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/20)

Congrats @Spongebob - really awesome.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Join me in celebrating one year stinkie free today
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



That’s amazing @Spongebob !
Congrats on an epic milestone. Well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Join me in celebrating one year stinkie free today



Congrats @Spongebob! Very important milestone! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/2/20)

Congrats @Spongebob on your achievement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/20)

6 years this month or next month. Can never remember

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/20)

Congratulations @Spongebob on your 1 year, and @BioHAZarD on your 6 years this month or next month.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> 6 years this month or next month. Can never remember


Happens when you get older 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Happens when you get older
> 
> Sent from small screen


that it does my friend

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

That's a huge achievement, well done @Spongebob !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (22/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Join me in celebrating one year stinkie free today
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> 6 years this month or next month. Can never remember



Wow, that’s epic @BioHAZarD !
Congrats, what a great achievement!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Spongebob on your 1 year, and @BioHAZarD on your 6 years this month or next month.



Congrats @Spongebob and congrats @BioHAZarD for this- or next month

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> 6 years this month or next month. Can never remember


Awesome achievement 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/20)

Well done @BioHAZarD

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/2/20)

Spongebob said:


> Join me in celebrating one year stinkie free today
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



congratulations man, I'm sure you have reaped the rewards

(health wise, not bank balance wise)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (23/2/20)

Congratulations on your 6 years landmark @BioHAZarD!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/2/20)

Congratulations @Spongebob .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/2/20)

Congrats on the first six years @BioHAZarD .




Great to hear that you have cleaned up your act !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> 6 years this month or next month. Can never remember



Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (4/3/20)

Cornelius said:


> By my calculations, today marks 2 years of being stinky free.
> And although vaping has become a hobby or rather a very deep rabbit hole, I am loving every minute of it.
> Thank you especially to this community and especially the great friends I made through this forum for the support.
> 
> ...



Missed my 3 year anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/3/20)

Cornelius said:


> Missed my 3 year anniversary.


Done feel bad. I missed my 728 days smoke free anniversary last Friday 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/20)

Congratulations to both @Cornelius and @JurgensSt . Well done. Feels good, doesn't it ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/20)

Congrats @JurgensSt for beating the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (4/3/20)

Well done @Cornelius and @JurgensSt

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/3/20)

Congratulations @Cornelius and @JurgensSt , great news

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/20)

@JurgensSt and @Cornelius - well done to both of you!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/3/20)

congrats @Cornelius and @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/20)

vicTor said:


> congrats @Cornelius and @JurgensSt



Congrats guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/20)

Today marks 4 years smoke free. 




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Today marks 4 years smoke free.
> 
> View attachment 192276
> 
> ...


Congratulations @ddk1979 , here is to many more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/3/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Today marks 4 years smoke free.
> 
> View attachment 192276
> 
> ...



Well done @ddk1979!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/20)

Congratulations @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/3/20)

Congratulations to @Cornelius, @JurgensSt and @ddk1979
Awesome achievements.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/3/20)

congrats @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/20)

Way to go @ddk1979 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/20)

Congratulations @ddk1979 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/3/20)

Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!



Bazinga! Congrats @CJB85!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Sir, wishes for many more!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (19/3/20)

nice one @CJB85

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/20)

Congrats @CJB85

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (19/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done!

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob (19/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy  so we are almost on the same timeline 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Brilliant @CJB85!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/3/20)

Well done @CJB85


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

Congrats @CJB85 
Awesome achievement.well done!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/3/20)

CJB85 said:


> Can’t believe I missed it... but yesterday marked a full year without touching a cigarette. Full credit to this awesome community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats on the epic milestone @CJB85 !!
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead
Vape on!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (22/3/20)

10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (22/3/20)

zadiac said:


> 10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
> Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.



Oh my word @zadiac !
That is awesome, congrats on the 6 years!
Thanks for all you have done for us and the team over the years
Wishing you well from here

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/3/20)

zadiac said:


> 10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
> Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.


Awesome. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/20)

zadiac said:


> 10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
> Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.


Congratulations @zadiac , 6 years is a BIG number, here’s to many more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/20)

zadiac said:


> 10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
> Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.



Congrats @zadiac! Thanks for my YouTube intro as well... was looking at it recently and the mods are from another time as well! After the magical 6 year mark we will never go back! EVER!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)

@zadiac , Congratulations - you are an example to us, it can be done .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/20)

zadiac said:


> 10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
> Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.



Well done on both counts @zadiac!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/3/20)

zadiac said:


> 10th of March was 6 years stinky free for me and today 6 years on the forum.
> Thanks to Ecigssa for putting up with me and to @Alex for being my guru and friend.



Wow - congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/3/20)

congrats @zadiac

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/20)

Whoop whoop







And once again thanks for putting me on the path @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@RenaldoRheeder Well done and shows it can be done !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/20)

Congrats on your 3rd stinky-Free year. It’s a great achievement @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (18/4/20)

nice one @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (18/4/20)

@RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (18/4/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder , another epic milestone.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Congrats @RenaldoRheeder! Can't believe it's three years already! Seems like just the other day! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (18/4/20)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/4/20)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (18/4/20)

I think three years qualifies as a big congrats. Keeping away from the stinkies for that long tells you that you are ready to give them up totally now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/20)

Congrats on the three years @RenaldoRheeder 
Well done and wishing you all the best for the years ahead!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/20)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeaLea (20/4/20)

March was my 2nd year on the vape. 2 wonderful years stinkies free and feeling the benefits. Vaping was the best thing that could have happened to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/20)

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 194488
> March was my 2nd year on the vape. 2 wonderful years stinkies free and feeling the benefits. Vaping was the best thing that could have happened to me


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (20/4/20)

nice one @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (20/4/20)

Congratulations @BeaLea 

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/20)

Congratulations @BeaLea , absolutely awesome!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (20/4/20)

Congrats on your achievement @BeaLea!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/4/20)

Wat to go @BeaLea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/20)

1st of June 2016. On my way back home I stopped by the smokers store and instead of buying my usual pack of Marlboro super menthol, I bought a Justfog S14 with a bottle of Liqua Cappuccino and a bottle of Liqua Green Apple flavour at 18mg Nic strength. On my way out I threw the rest of my ciggies in the bin and said to myself this is it, I’m quitting the ciggies and there’s no other alternative to combat the cravings but vape myself to death or win! I never missed the ciggies from that day and will never light up one again. I’m vaping at 1mg or Nic Free nowadays and I’m proud of myself!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 23 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 1st of June 2016. On my way back home I stopped by the smokers store and instead of buying my usual pack of Marlboro super menthol, I bought a Justfog S14 with a bottle of Liqua Cappuccino and a bottle of Liqua Green Apple flavour at 18mg Nic strength. On my way out I threw the rest of my ciggies in the bin and said to myself this is it, I’m quitting the ciggies and there’s no other alternative to combat the cravings but vape myself to death or win! I never missed the ciggies from that day and will never light up one again. I’m vaping at 1mg or Nic Free nowadays and I’m proud of myself!



Congrats on making that choice 4 years back. Awesome decision you made back then!.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/6/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Whoop whoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you bro! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (1/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 1st of June 2016. On my way back home I stopped by the smokers store and instead of buying my usual pack of Marlboro super menthol, I bought a Justfog S14 with a bottle of Liqua Cappuccino and a bottle of Liqua Green Apple flavour at 18mg Nic strength. On my way out I threw the rest of my ciggies in the bin and said to myself this is it, I’m quitting the ciggies and there’s no other alternative to combat the cravings but vape myself to death or win! I never missed the ciggies from that day and will never light up one again. I’m vaping at 1mg or Nic Free nowadays and I’m proud of myself!



Well done @Grand Guru! That certainly is an achievement. I think most of us on the forum are still vaping with 3mg nic - at the very least.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/20)

Congrats @Grand Guru

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/6/20)

Congratulations @Grand Guru , May there be many more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/6/20)

Congratulations @Grand Guru
Job well done


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 1st of June 2016. On my way back home I stopped by the smokers store and instead of buying my usual pack of Marlboro super menthol, I bought a Justfog S14 with a bottle of Liqua Cappuccino and a bottle of Liqua Green Apple flavour at 18mg Nic strength. On my way out I threw the rest of my ciggies in the bin and said to myself this is it, I’m quitting the ciggies and there’s no other alternative to combat the cravings but vape myself to death or win! I never missed the ciggies from that day and will never light up one again. I’m vaping at 1mg or Nic Free nowadays and I’m proud of myself!


Congrats @Grand Guru apart for over 8 years for me very similar story and also just dived straight in, was an heavy smoker and then switched to vaping, never did both together which is probably why i was successful! Vape On Mate!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/6/20)

nice one @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/6/20)

Great stuff @Grand Guru. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/20)

Congrats @Grand Guru




Well done. Thanks also for all the input on the forum over the years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congrats @Grand Guru
> 
> View attachment 197446
> 
> ...


Thank you @Puff the Magic Dragon and to all the forum members from who I learnt a lot the past 2 years. The journey continues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)

@ARYANTO 
2 years ago I joined ya all , actually I stopped 02 Jan 2018 , it is 30 months cigarette free !
Congratulations it's celebrations!
Awesome achievement, keep it up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 194488
> March was my 2nd year on the vape. 2 wonderful years stinkies free and feeling the benefits. Vaping was the best thing that could have happened to me


Awesome! Keep it up bro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> OOPS, I did it again,  6 June 2017 was 1st day totally stinky free, missed my 2 year anniversary  , but I am a different person and feeling great.



I really have to get a calendar, missed it again! 6 June 2017 to 6 June 2020 was 3 years totally smoke free, and that same Pico from day one is still in my rotation! Seems it’s keeping tabs on me and making sure i don’t relapse! 


Battery cap is showing more wear, half copper/ brass half silver, and sometimes doesn’t register new battery until percussive maintenance is done, but it refuses to quit on me, so I will keep on going for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Resistance (13/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I really have to get a calendar, missed it again! 6 June 2017 to 6 June 2020 was 3 years totally smoke free, and that same Pico from day one is still in my rotation! Seems it’s keeping tabs on me and making sure i don’t relapse!
> View attachment 198464
> 
> Battery cap is showing more wear, half copper/ brass half silver, and sometimes doesn’t register new battery until percussive maintenance is done, but it refuses to quit on me, so I will keep on going for it.


Awesome achievement bro!. Well done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)

Congrats on the 3 year mark @Room Fogger and wishing you many more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I really have to get a calendar, missed it again! 6 June 2017 to 6 June 2020 was 3 years totally smoke free, and that same Pico from day one is still in my rotation! Seems it’s keeping tabs on me and making sure i don’t relapse!
> View attachment 198464
> 
> Battery cap is showing more wear, half copper/ brass half silver, and sometimes doesn’t register new battery until percussive maintenance is done, but it refuses to quit on me, so I will keep on going for it.





@Room Fogger Three cheers for the Pico!! What tank is on it and how did you get what looks like a platform between the tank and the mod? Without that "platform" the tank would be too big to fit on the Pico.

EDIT: I'm looking to get tanks for my Picos. The Mello III just doesn't do it for me any more - not enough flavour. I've been using the Mystique disposables which are great, but the capacity is only 3ml, so I spend most of my time refilling!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I really have to get a calendar, missed it again! 6 June 2017 to 6 June 2020 was 3 years totally smoke free, and that same Pico from day one is still in my rotation! Seems it’s keeping tabs on me and making sure i don’t relapse!
> View attachment 198464
> 
> Battery cap is showing more wear, half copper/ brass half silver, and sometimes doesn’t register new battery until percussive maintenance is done, but it refuses to quit on me, so I will keep on going for it.



congratulations Francois

I know your struggle, takes a strong man to do what you have and still are doing.

I admire you.

ever need anything let met know

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (13/6/20)

Congrats vaping truly makes it easier to go without smokes. You must just get the right one that works for you then it is easier. But really congrats on 3 years brother. And i think you should frame that pico.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 198469
> 
> @Room Fogger Three cheers for the Pico!! What tank is on it and how did you get what looks like a platform between the tank and the mod? Without that "platform" the tank would be too big to fit on the Pico.


Thank you very much for the wishes. It’s a Skyline clone @Hooked, bottom airflow hence the platform look, one of my daily drivers, and was the best option flavour and draw wise when I had to convert from DL to MTL after my stroke, and they were cheaply obtained and readily available, so could solve that problem easily, and it’s a 22 mm rta so it fits perfectly. I added a bubble tank for more capacity as I’m a serial vaper , that’s why it looks too big for the mod, but fits perfectly. Must say, I miss my Pico 25 now as well.  But it lives in a good house, so I’m happy, maybe I’ll get another one at some stage if I can find one, work permitting.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

vicTor said:


> congratulations Francois
> 
> I know your struggle, takes a strong man to do what you have and still are doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks meneer, appreciate the wishes, I hope to still be around for a long time, glad to be able and privileged to call you my friend.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

Thanks for the wishes everyone, may the clouds forever be with us all, and may they be flavorful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Congrats vaping truly makes it easier to go without smokes. You must just get the right one that works for you then it is easier. But really congrats on 3 years brother. And i think you should frame that pico.


Thank you @THE REAPER , I agree. It will go on my wall of fame when it eventually gives out, I’ve made peace that it’s inevitable but it’s the biggest monument and daily reminder still to my achievement and also for vaping I could ever hope to have, eventually it will be on my wall and it will have a place of honor, believe that for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BeaLea (14/6/20)

Congratulations on the 3 years @Room Fogger
May you have many years of tasty clouds ahead of you.
I agree that your pico deserves to be in your wall of fame. It has served you well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/6/20)

Congrats @Room Fogger. Well done mate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I really have to get a calendar, missed it again! 6 June 2017 to 6 June 2020 was 3 years totally smoke free, and that same Pico from day one is still in my rotation! Seems it’s keeping tabs on me and making sure i don’t relapse!
> View attachment 198464
> 
> Battery cap is showing more wear, half copper/ brass half silver, and sometimes doesn’t register new battery until percussive maintenance is done, but it refuses to quit on me, so I will keep on going for it.


Fantastic and congratulations!
Those are awesome devices. I also still have mine. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/6/20)

Congrats Francois and Pico!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/6/20)

3 jaar. Geluk Mnr @Room Fogger 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/20)

Congrats on the 3 years @Room Fogger 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/6/20)

@Grand Guru  @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/20)

Congratulations on the three years @Room Fogger .

You can see from the heartfelt good wishes from many forumites how much of a positive influence you have made. Speaking for myself your inputs have always been informative, useful, and constructive. 

Like you, I still use my clone Skyline daily with a bubble tank. I also use it on my identical Pico. 

Best wishes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (4/7/20)

2 years of independence from stinkies for me and my family today 

A big thank you to everyone on this forum for their assistance in my journey!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/20)

Congrats @takatatak 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/20)

Congratulations @takatatak , great achievement, keep going strong.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (4/7/20)

takatatak said:


> 2 years of independence from stinkies for me and my family today
> 
> A big thank you to everyone on this forum for their assistance in my journey!!



nice one !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/7/20)

@takatatak

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)

Congrats @takatatak. That’s an awesome achievement!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/7/20)

takatatak said:


> 2 years of independence from stinkies for me and my family today
> 
> A big thank you to everyone on this forum for their assistance in my journey!!


Well done! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (4/7/20)

takatatak said:


> 2 years of independence from stinkies for me and my family today
> 
> A big thank you to everyone on this forum for their assistance in my journey!!



Well done @takatatak!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/7/20)

takatatak said:


> 2 years of independence from stinkies for me and my family today
> 
> A big thank you to everyone on this forum for their assistance in my journey!!



Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/20)

Well done @takatatak

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## GerrieP (27/7/20)

What a day today for me and my family... 1 Year celebration stinky free. When I started on this journey I anticipated alot more resistance from the universe, but, O Boy was I wrong... This forum kept me sain, the forum inmates is SO much more than just a name on a page. The positive attitude all of u have on something u live by. What a great feeling. Thank you, thank you. But... for the people who opened the rabbit hole and made me choose the Red or Blue pill. I love u man... What a journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Stranger (27/7/20)

What can you say, many many congratulations.

your lungs thank you
your cardiovascular system thanks you
Your family thanks you
your clothes thank you
even you windows, curtains and furniture thank you.

Your ashtrays, not so much

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Cornelius (27/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> What a day today for me and my family... 1 Year celebration stinky free. When I started on this journey I anticipated alot more resistance from the universe, but, O Boy was I wrong... This forum kept me sain, the forum inmates is SO much more than just a name on a page. The positive attitude all of u have on something u live by. What a great feeling. Thank you, thank you. But... for the people who opened the rabbit hole and made me choose the Red or Blue pill. I love u man... What a journey.
> View attachment 202502


This is fantastic! Congratulations

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> What a day today for me and my family... 1 Year celebration stinky free. When I started on this journey I anticipated alot more resistance from the universe, but, O Boy was I wrong... This forum kept me sain, the forum inmates is SO much more than just a name on a page. The positive attitude all of u have on something u live by. What a great feeling. Thank you, thank you. But... for the people who opened the rabbit hole and made me choose the Red or Blue pill. I love u man... What a journey.
> View attachment 202502


Not the easiest thing to do we all know that but to reach the first year stinkie free is really a call for celebration. Glad you chose the right pill. Happy days.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> What a day today for me and my family... 1 Year celebration stinky free. When I started on this journey I anticipated alot more resistance from the universe, but, O Boy was I wrong... This forum kept me sain, the forum inmates is SO much more than just a name on a page. The positive attitude all of u have on something u live by. What a great feeling. Thank you, thank you. But... for the people who opened the rabbit hole and made me choose the Red or Blue pill. I love u man... What a journey.
> View attachment 202502



Congratulations @GerrieP ! It is a fantastic milestone both physically and especially mentally.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/7/20)

Congratulations
 @GerrieP

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

@GerrieP - many more cig free years bro - well done , We are proud of you !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/7/20)

Congratulations @GerrieP

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/7/20)

nice one @GerrieP

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/20)

Congrats on 1 year stinkie-free @GerrieP! That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/7/20)

Congratulations @GerrieP

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/7/20)

Congratulations and well done @GerrieP

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/8/20)

I had my last stinky exactly 2 years ago. Feeling awesome about it. I need to treat myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (10/8/20)

well done ! @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/8/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I had my last stinky exactly 2 years ago. Feeling awesome about it. I need to treat myself.


Congratulations and well done, wishes for many more stinky free years!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/8/20)

Congratulations
 @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/8/20)

Well Done @X-Calibre786 and a treatment is well deserved. Vape mail here we come.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/8/20)

Well done!! That's awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/20)

Well done ! @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/20)

Well Done @X-Calibre786

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (10/8/20)

Congrats @X-Calibre786 
Keep it up and don't look back!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I had my last stinky exactly 2 years ago. Feeling awesome about it. I need to treat myself.


Congratulations!
That is awesome


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/20)

GerrieP said:


> What a day today for me and my family... 1 Year celebration stinky free. When I started on this journey I anticipated alot more resistance from the universe, but, O Boy was I wrong... This forum kept me sain, the forum inmates is SO much more than just a name on a page. The positive attitude all of u have on something u live by. What a great feeling. Thank you, thank you. But... for the people who opened the rabbit hole and made me choose the Red or Blue pill. I love u man... What a journey.
> View attachment 202502


Late but a big congrats on the achievement 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)

Congratulations and well done - keep it up ! @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/8/20)

@X-Calibre786


on 2 years stinkie-free!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I had my last stinky exactly 2 years ago. Feeling awesome about it. I need to treat myself.



Big congrats @X-Calibre786 !!

amazing milestone

wishing you all the best for the next 2 !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/20)

Congratulations on your achievement @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/8/20)

wow, the forum reminded me of "3 years of service" today

so havent touched a cigarette not once in a little over 3 years now

vaping for the win !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/8/20)

vicTor said:


> wow, the forum reminded me of "3 years of service" today
> 
> so havent touched a cigarette not once in a little over 3 years now
> 
> vaping for the win !


Congratulations on 3 years meneer, May there be many more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/8/20)

Well done @vicTor

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/20)

That’s an achievement to celebrate @vicTor. Congrat!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (27/8/20)

Congratulations


 @vicTor

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/20)

Well done @vicTor

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/8/20)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/20)

vicTor said:


> wow, the forum reminded me of "3 years of service" today
> 
> so havent touched a cigarette not once in a little over 3 years now
> 
> vaping for the win !


Awesome 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/8/20)

vicTor said:


> wow, the forum reminded me of "3 years of service" today
> 
> so havent touched a cigarette not once in a little over 3 years now
> 
> vaping for the win !


Congrats bud 3 is a big number and vaping helped achieve that so well done. Keep doing what you are doing cause it is working wonders.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/20)

That's awesome @vicTor!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (27/8/20)

WOW! Well done @vicTor. That's a super milestone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/20)

Seven Years Stinky Free! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 29


----------



## JurgensSt (8/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seven Years Stinky Free! Bazinga!
> View attachment 210233


Congrats Mr Rob

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (8/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seven Years Stinky Free! Bazinga!
> View attachment 210233


Congratulations @Rob Fisher , wishes for many more !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## NOOB (8/10/20)

Fantastic news Uncle @Rob Fisher!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (8/10/20)

Well with a collection like uncle Robs who would want to go back to the stinkies congratulations @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (8/10/20)

nice one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

Awesomeness!!!


Rob Fisher said:


> Seven Years Stinky Free! Bazinga!
> View attachment 210233

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/20)

Great stuff Uncle Rob Congrats lets go for another 7 years stinkie free. We all know its not easy but vaping makes it so much easier. In your case Red Pill and the dvarw Bazinga.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/20)

Well done @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/20)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/10/20)

Congrats @Rob Fisher! It’s a very special day

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/10/20)

C


Rob Fisher said:


> Seven Years Stinky Free! Bazinga!
> View attachment 210233



Congratulations Uncle Rob.
Great achievement.
Cheers to the next 7

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/10/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Rob Fisher , wishes for many more !


Congratulations uncle Rob

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seven Years Stinky Free! Bazinga!
> View attachment 210233


Congrats Skipper!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/10/20)

Congratulations
  @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/20)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)

*@Rob Fisher -*
''Yooo are the champion , my friend
yooo are the champion
no time for stinkies
Cause you are the champion
Of the vape world ''
[apologies to Queen]
Well done !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (9/10/20)

I like to think in terms of "Stinkies not smoked"

Average 20 a day x 2555 days

That's a staggering 51 100, and in words FIFTY SEVEN THOUSAND ONE HUNDRED THAT YOU HAVE NOT SMOKED.

Bazinga indeed, congratulations and on behalf of your lungs ..... thank you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/20)

Stranger said:


> I like to think in terms of "Stinkies not smoked"
> 
> Average 20 a day x 2555 days
> 
> ...



It's actually double that because I was a HEAVY smoker... at least 40 a day!  When I gave up 7 years ago I couldn't even walk up my driveway without getting out of breath! Now I walk 6km's a few times a week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (9/10/20)

Over 100 000 ...... and there are people out there that deny that vaping is harm reduction. You good Sir are living proof.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (9/10/20)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/10/20)

Since 9am today celebrating full


vaping anniversary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor (20/10/20)

wow, nice one @alex1501 !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

Awesome sauce @alex1501 ! Congrats bud!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> Since 9am today celebrating full
> View attachment 211239
> 
> vaping anniversary.



Fantastic Alex. I always felt enslaved by the stinkies, so good to be free from them.

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> Since 9am today celebrating full
> View attachment 211239
> 
> vaping anniversary.


Congratulations!
Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's actually double that because I was a HEAVY smoker... at least 40 a day!  When I gave up 7 years ago I couldn't even walk up my driveway without getting out of breath! Now I walk 6km's a few times a week!



Well Done Uncle Rob, Truly amazing #VapingSavesLives

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> Since 9am today celebrating full
> View attachment 211239
> 
> vaping anniversary.


This is awesome Mate, Well done, Definitely cause for celebration

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/10/20)

Congratulations @alex1501 , major milestone and target for the rest of us, May there be many more!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/10/20)

Congrats @alex1501 that is awesome that is a big number compaired to 1 lol. Great bud.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

Well Done @alex1501 !!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)

Congratulations @alex1501 - well done -

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Congrats @alex1501 that is awesome that is a big number compaired to 1 lol. Great bud.


1 Year, 5 Years or a lucky number 7 like Uncle Rob.... It is an accomplishment any way you look at it, giving up Stinkies is so difficult.. so as long as you not on them stinkies, You winning Bud!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (20/10/20)

That's awesome @alex1501 !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/20)

Congrats @alex1501 on your achievement and here is to your 10th anniversary!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/20)

Congratulations @alex1501

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (26/11/20)

Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot... 

My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!



Bazinga! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!


Congrats bud not a easy thing to do and you did it well done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!



nice one, well done !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!




Well done.

You can now change your name to Ex=Noob

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/20)

Congrats on your achievement @NOOB. You qualify for a username change

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!


Congratulations @NOOB
Well done 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/20)

Congratulations @NOOB 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/11/20)

Congratulations to all of you who have reached a milestone. Just a word of warning, vaping is like marriage, first couple of years is like yay yay, whoop whoop, but by the time you get to year five/six it's like .... yeah whatever ... meh.

Moral of the story is ........... by all means celebrate your milestones ...........

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/11/20)

Congratulations   @NOOB

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Congratulations to all of you who have reached a milestone. Just a word of warning, vaping is like marriage, first couple of years is like yay yay, whoop whoop, but by the time you get to year five/six it's like .... yeah whatever ... meh.
> 
> Moral of the story is ........... by all means celebrate your milestones ...........


With all the new gear dropped on the market every year? This is my 5th year and I'm forever renewing vows man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!



Congratulations wish you many more stink free years.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (27/11/20)

NOOB said:


> Ooooh snap!!! With everything going on in the world I completely forgot...
> 
> My one year stinkie free anniversary was on the 23rd of November!



Well done @NOOB!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (27/11/20)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it. I could not have done it without this forum and it's members. You're a fantastic bunch and thanks for all the advice!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/20)

Six years on the forum and a couple of months more stinky-free. I had forgotten my six-year anniversary but the forum's admin reminded me that I have been communicating with you lot for six years.

If I were to give any advice to new vapers it would be that after a few months it is easy, or at least a lot easier. What helped me most was the forum, including the dysfunctional Cape Vape Meet crowd. Secondly making vaping a hobby definitely helped in my not returning to cigarettes.

It seems as if I have been vaping for a very long time and yet I smoked for over five times longer.

Good luck to all of you on your vaping journeys. Whether you have vaped for six weeks or six years we are all in this together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/20)

Congrats on your achievement @Puff the Magic Dragon. We all know it’s easier said than done so keep it up and here is to 10 years stinky free life!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (20/12/20)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon. Keep up the good work and here's to many more stinky free years!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/20)

Well done @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/20)

Congratulations
 @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Six years on the forum and a couple of months more stinky-free. I had forgotten my six-year anniversary but the forum's admin reminded me that I have been communicating with you lot for six years.
> 
> If I were to give any advice to new vapers it would be that after a few months it is easy, or at least a lot easier. What helped me most was the forum, including the dysfunctional Cape Vape Meet crowd. Secondly making vaping a hobby definitely helped in my not returning to cigarettes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Awesome achievement. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (21/12/20)

Congrats Puff

You know what I heard in that post ? The conviction that you are doing the right thing and the absolute certainty that big tobacco will never see another cent from you (unless they own a vape company of course)

Well done Mate and your lungs asked me to say thank you.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/20)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon , May there be many more milestones going forward.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Six years on the forum and a couple of months more stinky-free. I had forgotten my six-year anniversary but the forum's admin reminded me that I have been communicating with you lot for six years.
> 
> If I were to give any advice to new vapers it would be that after a few months it is easy, or at least a lot easier. What helped me most was the forum, including the dysfunctional Cape Vape Meet crowd. Secondly making vaping a hobby definitely helped in my not returning to cigarettes.
> 
> ...



very nice, well done

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/20)

Well done @Puff the Magic Dragon 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/12/20)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/21)

08:10 1 JANUARY 2018 my last Winston
3 years later and no relapses

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 1 JANUARY 2017 my last Winston
> 3 years later and no relapses


Congratulations my friend, great milestone reached, May there be many more of these celebrations @ARYANTO , and may the clouds always be flavourfull !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 1 JANUARY 2017 my last Winston
> 3 years later and no relapses



Bazinga! Nice one @ARYANTO! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/1/21)

Congratulations  @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (1/1/21)

Congratulations to both you @ARYANTO and @Puff the Magic Dragon well done on your milestones guys

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (1/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 1 JANUARY 2018 my last Winston
> 3 years later and no relapses



Excellent @ARYANTO !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 1 JANUARY 2018 my last Winston
> 3 years later and no relapses



Awesome. 
Well done

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (1/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 1 JANUARY 2018 my last Winston
> 3 years later and no relapses



well done my friend !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/21)

Congratulations to you @ARYANTO 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 1 JANUARY 2018 my last Winston
> 3 years later and no relapses



congrats @ARYANTO , that is marvelous !
Can’t believe it’s been 3yrs. Wow
Wishing you all the best from here!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/1/21)

Congratulations on the first three years @ARYANTO . Well done !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/1/21)

Congrats @ARYANTO on your achievement and here is to 10 more years!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/1/21)

Congrats on the 3 years @ARYANTO that's great.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/21)

3 years off 'em stinkies!!! Well done @ARYANTO!!! There aint no turning back now!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/1/21)

Somehow I completely missed my own anniversary date but I was stinky free for 2 years on 10 January this year!! Whooohoooooo!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## alex1501 (23/1/21)

Congratulations @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/21)

Congratulations @Juan_G 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/1/21)

Congrats @Juan_G that is great.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/21)

Juan_G said:


> Somehow I completely missed my own anniversary date but I was stinky free for 2 years on 10 January this year!! Whooohoooooo!!!


Congratulations @Juan_G , wishes for many more!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/1/21)

Congrats on your achievement @Juan_G!
​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/21)

Congratulations @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/1/21)

Juan_G said:


> Somehow I completely missed my own anniversary date but I was stinky free for 2 years on 10 January this year!! Whooohoooooo!!!



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/1/21)

Congrats @Juan_G !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/21)

Congratulations @Juan_G
.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)

Congratulations @Juan_G Well done !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## montezuma (25/1/21)

7 Years today. Thanks to all the people on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER (25/1/21)

Congrats @montezuma on the big 7 that is awesome.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (25/1/21)

montezuma said:


> 7 Years today. Thanks to all the people on this forum.



nice one, congratulations !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)

TA-DAA! Congrats @montezuma

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/21)

Congratulations @montezuma and here is to 10 more!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/21)

Congratulations @montezuma

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/21)

Great achievement @montezuma , here’s to many more!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (25/1/21)

montezuma said:


> 7 Years today. Thanks to all the people on this forum.


Awesome!
Well done


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mzr (25/1/21)

Congratulations @montezuma keep it up

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (25/1/21)

That's awesome @montezuma!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## alex1501 (25/1/21)

Congratulations   @montezuma

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (26/1/21)

Congrats much @montezuma 

every time I see this my mind goes

20 x 365 x 7 = 51 100 and then ave cost per 20 over 7 years = R25 = 51 100 / 20 = x R25 = R63 875

and then I go into meltdown

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/1/21)

Congrats @montezuma

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spongebob (25/2/21)

And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/21)

Spongebob said:


> And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, so it’s your 2 year and 2 day anniversary, enjoy and may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/2/21)

Congrats @Spongebob glad vaping helped you so far 2 years is awesome.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/2/21)

Spongebob said:


> And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



Well done @Spongebob !!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (25/2/21)

Spongebob said:


> And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



nice one !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/21)

Congratulations @Spongebob on your achievement.
​

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CashKat88 (25/2/21)

Spongebob said:


> And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


As long as you didn't miss because you lit up a stinkie all is forgiven 
Happy belated 2 year smoke free anniversary

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (26/2/21)

Spongebob said:


> And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



Congrats @Spongebob!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/2/21)

Congrats @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (26/2/21)

Congratulations  @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/21)

Spongebob said:


> And so i missed my two year anniversary 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Spongebob (26/2/21)

Thanks one and alll  wouldn't have come this far without all the amazing support from the forum 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (27/2/21)

Well done @Spongebob 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)

@Spongebob!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Congrats much @montezuma
> 
> every time I see this my mind goes
> 
> ...


Way out must of been at least one leap year in there possibly 2, lol!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/3/21)

.
A late celebration of my 5th vaping anniversary - 15th March

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## CJB85 (18/3/21)

Today is 2 years since I last touched a cigarette!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Today is 2 years since I last touched a cigarette!


Here is to the next 20 ! well done.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> A late celebration of my 5th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 225375


Congrats ! Well done

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> A late celebration of my 5th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 225375



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Today is 2 years since I last touched a cigarette!



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/21)

Congrats @CJB85 and @ddk1979 on your achievements!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> A late celebration of my 5th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 225375



Congrats @ddk1979!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Today is 2 years since I last touched a cigarette!



Well done @CJB85!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (19/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> A late celebration of my 5th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 225375


Congratulations @ddk1979 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Today is 2 years since I last touched a cigarette!


Well done man

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/21)

Congratulations @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> A late celebration of my 5th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 225375


Congratulations meneer, half a decade anniversary!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Today is 2 years since I last touched a cigarette!


Congratulations meneer, May there be a lot more!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/21)

Well done @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (19/3/21)

Congrats @CJB85 and @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Well Done @CJB85 !!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/3/21)

Congratulations
 @CJB85  @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (19/3/21)

Well done lads 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BeaLea (20/3/21)

Yay today is my official 3rd year off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/21)

BeaLea said:


> Yay today is my official 3rd year off the stinkies
> View attachment 225512


Congratulations, wishes for a lot more anniversaries and a continued better healthier life to you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/3/21)

Congratulations on your achievement @BeaLea and here is to 20 more!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/3/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/3/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/21)

Well done @BeaLea !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/3/21)

Well done @BeaLea !!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/3/21)

BeaLea said:


> Yay today is my official 3rd year off the stinkies
> View attachment 225512


Congratulations!


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (21/3/21)

BeaLea said:


> Yay today is my official 3rd year off the stinkies
> View attachment 225512



nice one !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/3/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/21)

I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 20 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge


Congrats, what an awesome milestone!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/6/21)

Congrats Doc! Amazing achievement

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge



congrats !!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge



Well Done!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge


Nicely done and you are lucky it could have been half that total you could have kicked the bucket good thing you stuck to vaping we would have missed you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge



and rightly so, it is so very difficult to give up smoking and even more so to stay off them during trying times. Congratulations and never go back.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/6/21)

Well done @Grand Guru! That's an impressive achievement!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge


Back of the net!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge


Awesome
Well done sir!


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/21)

Well done @Grand Guru 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/6/21)

Congratulations @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/21)

Congrats @Grand Guru . Great milestone.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/6/21)

Congrats to everyone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (3/6/21)

BeaLea said:


> Yay today is my official 3rd year off the stinkies
> View attachment 225512


Congratulations! Great achievement! More years to come off of those stinkies.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Winter_Vaper (3/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge


Congratulations! What a great achievement! Hoping everyone of us would hit that mark and even further.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.

I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here! 

If it was not for the lot of you, a lot of us (including myself) would have fallen by the way side with the smell of cigarette smoke clinging to our backs.

Here is to wishing everyone that has kicked the habit all the best for keeping it that way and for everyone in the process of or contemplating following the same route, all the power to do so!

There is life after smoking, and so much more to experience! Thank you everyone! Have an awesome weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 20


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/21)

Congrats on your achievement @DarthBranMuffin abd here is to plenty more stinky free years

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...



Thanks, but it's all you brother! 
Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper (19/6/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin! You inspire me as I have been on and off vaping too. May you have more stinky free years to come!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...


Awesome and congratulations!


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin . You have done the difficult part. From now on it's all plain sailing.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (19/6/21)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin - and whatt a lovely message you posted!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...




congratulations

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm proud to have hit the 5 year mark yesterday! Yep 5 years, 1825 days, 43800 hours! 36500 stinkies that I managed to dodge



Congrats! That is a big milestone!
Its a proud moment and an awesome feeling when you realise that you've made it so far!

Well done!
Heres to many more being stinkie free

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/21)

Bazinga @DarthBranMuffin!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/6/21)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin that is great keep it up buddy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/21)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...




Congrats @DarthBranMuffin!!
That is indeed a milestone!

You thank everyone that have been a part of your vaping journey, but this one is a thank you to you!!
I'd been vaping long before I discovered this forum, yet you have always been at the ready to offer info and insight and are always willing to help a fellow vaper!
Big thank you for that! You and everyone else here at this "home away from home" (ecigssa) have increased my vaping experience tenfold!

Here's to you and to hitting plenty more stinky free milestones!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...



congrats on the amazing milestone @DarthBranMuffin !

thank you for the wonderful message and your spirit here on the forum!

wishing you all the best from here on!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (21/6/21)

Congrats to everybody that has done away with those stinkies well done guys.
Keep up the good work and keep on vaping.
You are true hero's.
Thank you for this amzing forum.
All the advise and sharing and caring.
Truelly a blessing to be part of the vaping family.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (21/6/21)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/6/21)

Today I've hit a milestone, one that I'd never thought I'd reach....
Its been 5½ yrs since my last analogue 
Took a scare and a stay in hospital to get me to drop that terrible habit.. 
With that being said, its 5½ yrs that I've been vaping, and wouldn't change it for anything.

Thank you to the family here at Ecigssa that have always made me feel welcome and have helped to refine my vaping experience.
I'm glad I found this forum, its awesome to share and learn from others, all the different experiences etc.

Thank you Ecigssa for being such a pillar in my journey!
... and a big shout out to @DarthBranMuffin & @Grand Guru ! ( you guys know why!!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Today I've hit a milestone, one that I'd never thought I'd reach....
> Its been 5½ yrs since my last analogue
> Took a scare and a stay in hospital to get me to drop that terrible habit..
> With that being said, its 5½ yrs that I've been vaping, and wouldn't change it for anything.
> ...


Wow. Awesome!
Congratulations


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Today I've hit a milestone, one that I'd never thought I'd reach....
> Its been 5½ yrs since my last analogue
> Took a scare and a stay in hospital to get me to drop that terrible habit..
> With that being said, its 5½ yrs that I've been vaping, and wouldn't change it for anything.
> ...



Well Done @Angelskeeper !!!! Glad you could get your CF sorted too, a positive drive to stay of them stinkies even when you do hit a brick wall now and again!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/6/21)

Congratulations on the achievement
@Grand Guru
@DarthBranMuffin
@Angelskeeper
Keep it up guys

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (21/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has now been 2 years since I flicked away my last stinkie and trashed my ever-present lighter, think it was B&H Red, but could have been a Stuyvesant too... don't know, don't care, it's in the past and will remain there forever... but if my Doctor did not tell me to choose between Cigarettes and Life due to an underlying heart condition and high cholesterol (yes, with zero % body fat it is still possible to have the bad mojo cholesterol), who knows where I would have been today.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one that has played a roll in my vape journey, this includes every manufacturer of vape gear that I have tried and tested during the last 7 years of on-and-off vaping and including the last 2 years of only vaping, every shop owner and their staff, every juice maker, every coil crafter, every cotton roller, every reviewer, every mod maker, every tank designer and every amazing person that I have interacted with on and off this forum. I might have hit the 2 year mark, but you are the real winners here!
> 
> ...



Congratulations and what an important message. In amongst all the hype and patting ourselves on the back for that latest buy and how well we did that last pit stop and rolled that coil, we forget that vaping is what has steered us away from one of the most deadly addictions on the planet, smoking.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Today I've hit a milestone, one that I'd never thought I'd reach....
> Its been 5½ yrs since my last analogue
> Took a scare and a stay in hospital to get me to drop that terrible habit..
> With that being said, its 5½ yrs that I've been vaping, and wouldn't change it for anything.
> ...


Congratulations @Angelskeeper on your achievement. We all know what it takes. Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (21/6/21)

What @Grand Guru said

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## THE REAPER (21/6/21)

Congrats @Angelskeeper keep it up.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (21/6/21)

Congratulations  @Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/21)

Congratulations @Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (21/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Today I've hit a milestone, one that I'd never thought I'd reach....
> Its been 5½ yrs since my last analogue
> Took a scare and a stay in hospital to get me to drop that terrible habit..
> With that being said, its 5½ yrs that I've been vaping, and wouldn't change it for anything.
> ...



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/21)

Well done @Angelskeeper

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WV2021 (22/6/21)

Congrats @Angelskeeper 

Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (22/6/21)

Congrats @Angelskeeper !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (22/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Today I've hit a milestone, one that I'd never thought I'd reach....
> Its been 5½ yrs since my last analogue
> Took a scare and a stay in hospital to get me to drop that terrible habit..
> With that being said, its 5½ yrs that I've been vaping, and wouldn't change it for anything.
> ...



Congrats on the milestone @Angelskeeper and thanks for the kind words
It’s a mighty achievement to stop smoking for 5 and a half years!

Wishing you all the very best from here on!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## takatatak (4/7/21)

Hey wonderful people!! Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend! Today marks 3 years since I gave up the stinkies and I just want to say thank you to the ECIGSSA community for all the help received along the way... I don't know if I would have gotten this far without the help of you awesome folks!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/7/21)

Congrats @takatatak

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## alex1501 (4/7/21)

Congratulations
 @takatatak

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (4/7/21)

takatatak said:


> Hey wonderful people!! Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend! Today marks 3 years since I gave up the stinkies and I just want to say thank you to the ECIGSSA community for all the help received along the way... I don't know if I would have gotten this far without the help of you awesome folks!!



nice one !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/7/21)

Congratulations @takatatak

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/21)

Congrats on your stinky-free anniversary @takatatak. Here is to many more years to come!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (4/7/21)

takatatak said:


> Hey wonderful people!! Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend! Today marks 3 years since I gave up the stinkies and I just want to say thank you to the ECIGSSA community for all the help received along the way... I don't know if I would have gotten this far without the help of you awesome folks!!


Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (4/7/21)

Congrats 
@Angelskeeper
@takatatak

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## THE REAPER (4/7/21)

Congrats @takatatak

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (4/7/21)

Well done @takatatak!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CJB85 (4/7/21)

Awesome accomplishment @takatatak , I hope your liquid business booms to help many others reach the same milestone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/7/21)

Nicely done @takatatak !!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (5/7/21)

takatatak said:


> Hey wonderful people!! Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend! Today marks 3 years since I gave up the stinkies and I just want to say thank you to the ECIGSSA community for all the help received along the way... I don't know if I would have gotten this far without the help of you awesome folks!!



Congrats on the great milestone @takatatak !


Feels like yesterday that you joined us

All the best for the period ahead!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/21)

Well done @takatatak 

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (5/7/21)

@takatatak

Every anniversary is special, ..... this one is more special though. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/21)

Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!


Well done mate

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!


Well done buddy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!



congrats @DarthBranMuffin , time flies
Thanks for all your involvement, has been great to see !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!



nice one

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 236018
> 
> 
> Thank you ECIGSSA and all the members in here!!!! One year down and it feels like a lifetime (in the good sense of the word, not the having to deal with a monster-in-law lifetime or waiting at home affairs lifetime). Made a lot of friends on the way and gained a lot of knowledge from the lot of you!!! It's been a rough year, but you all made a difference in my life!!!


Well done!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/8/21)

Congratulations
 @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (2/8/21)

Dear Mr Darthbranmuffin

Sweet bro, sweet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/8/21)

Today marks 3 years stinky-free for me! Who'd have thought that I'd get to a point where I can't stand the smell of cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/21)

Well done @X-Calibre786 and here is to many more!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (10/8/21)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Today marks 3 years stinky-free for me! Who'd have thought that I'd get to a point where I can't stand the smell of cigarettes.



Very well done Sir, you may tap your head and rub your tummy at the same time to celebrate your achievement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SAVaper (10/8/21)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Today marks 3 years stinky-free for me! Who'd have thought that I'd get to a point where I can't stand the smell of cigarettes.


Congratulations. Well done 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/8/21)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Today marks 3 years stinky-free for me! Who'd have thought that I'd get to a point where I can't stand the smell of cigarettes.



nice one !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/21)

Congratulations. Well done @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/8/21)

Well done @X-Calibre786 Congrats.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/21)

Well done @X-Calibre786 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/21)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Today marks 3 years stinky-free for me! Who'd have thought that I'd get to a point where I can't stand the smell of cigarettes.



congrats @X-Calibre786 !
Great milestone !!
All the best for the journey ahead

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/8/21)

Well Done @X-Calibre786 !!!! What a Milestone!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (11/8/21)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/8/21)

Congrats @X-Calibre786!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (12/8/21)

Congrats @X-Calibre786
Great to reach 3 years.
Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/8/21)

@X-Calibre786 
Congrats

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/8/21)

...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively

...love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## THE REAPER (27/8/21)

Congrats @vicTor keep it going.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (27/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively
> 
> ...love it


Well done @vicTor! Hoping you have many more stinky free years to go.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/21)

Well done @vicTor!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)

Congrats @vicTor the Mech Man! You managed to keep all your fingers. Here is to many more years sir

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)

@vicTor


vicTor said:


> ...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively
> 
> ...love it



Today ......... you be DA MAN

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/8/21)

Well Done @vicTor !!!! There is no more looking back at the era of stinkies for you... just keep doing what you doing, we Like It!!!

If Batman dies, you'll be next in line to be my hero!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively
> 
> ...love it


Congratulations. Great achievement 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak (27/8/21)

Well done @vicTor!! That's most certainly a milestone to celebrate  Wishing you many more happy healthy years on this planet

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/8/21)

Well Done @vicTor 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively
> 
> ...love it


Awesome and well done to you bro.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/8/21)

It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
RF

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger (28/8/21)

Congratulations @vicTor , great news and a privilege to know you. 

Let the mech times roll!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/8/21)

Room Fogger said:


> It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
> Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
> RF


Well done sir!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/8/21)

Room Fogger said:


> It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
> Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
> RF



Well done on the achievement.
(As long as you pop in when you can.)

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/21)

Well done @vicTor

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (28/8/21)

Room Fogger said:


> It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
> Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
> RF


Congratulations man

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively
> 
> ...love it



Bazinga! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (28/8/21)

Congrats @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/8/21)

Room Fogger said:


> It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
> Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
> RF



well done Meneer !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/21)

Congrats @Room Fogger 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/8/21)

Well Done @Room Fogger !!! One day we'll all forget when we stopped the stinkies, and that is what we want to achieve!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/21)

vicTor said:


> ...today I have been vaping for 4 years, exclusively
> 
> ...love it



congrats @vicTor 
Epic milestone
All the best for the next four!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/21)

Room Fogger said:


> It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
> Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
> RF



well done @Room Fogger 
Cant believe it’s been 4 years
Epic
Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/8/21)

Well done to all of you awesome guys
@Room Fogger
@vicTor
@DarthBranMuffin keep it up you rock

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (29/8/21)

Oh yes and we'll done to you aswell @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/21)

Room Fogger said:


> It started on 6 June 2017, and I missed it again, 6 June 2021 was 4 years stinky free. Constraints in my life prevent regular interaction here, but I’ll pop in ever so often, even if I’m not contributing regularly.
> Thanks for the support family, you all had a role in making this possible.
> RF




Congratulations @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/21)

Well done @vicTor and @Room Fogger - well done guys - keep it up

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

Congrats @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/9/21)

September 2021 is turning out to be a special month for me.

I've been vaping for 4 years (but stopped smoking 3 years prior to my vape journey and chewed my way through hundreds of packs of Nicorette.)
The forum has put up with me for 4 years.
Today I posted Coffee Review #200 
And for those who wonder whether international juice is better than local, see some Stats here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)

Hooked said:


> September 2021 is turning out to be a special month for me.
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 years (but stopped smoking 3 years prior to my vape journey and chewed my way through hundreds of packs of Nicorette.)
> The forum has put up with me for 4 years.
> ...



Well done to our local coffee queen!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)

Congrats @Hooked and thank you for all your valuable inputs to the forum!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/21)

Hooked said:


> September 2021 is turning out to be a special month for me.
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 years (but stopped smoking 3 years prior to my vape journey and chewed my way through hundreds of packs of Nicorette.)
> The forum has put up with me for 4 years.
> ...


Awesome.
Congratulations


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/9/21)

Hooked said:


> September 2021 is turning out to be a special month for me.
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 years (but stopped smoking 3 years prior to my vape journey and chewed my way through hundreds of packs of Nicorette.)
> The forum has put up with me for 4 years.
> ...



congrats !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/9/21)

Congrats @Hooked and wow you had a lot of coffee over the years. You must be a energizer bunny by now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/21)

Congratulations @Hooked

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/9/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Congrats @Hooked and wow you had a lot of coffee over the years. You must be a energizer bunny by now.



@THE REAPER If only coffee juice had the amount of caffeine that Sniper Energy Shot has!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (16/9/21)

Hooked said:


> September 2021 is turning out to be a special month for me.
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 years (but stopped smoking 3 years prior to my vape journey and chewed my way through hundreds of packs of Nicorette.)
> The forum has put up with me for 4 years.
> ...


Congrats of the Vape-o-versary and thank you for leading the search of the perfect Coffee Juice



Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/9/21)

Congrats @Hooked , here is to the next 364

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/21)

Well done @Hooked 

,

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (16/9/21)

Hooked said:


> September 2021 is turning out to be a special month for me.
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 years (but stopped smoking 3 years prior to my vape journey and chewed my way through hundreds of packs of Nicorette.)
> The forum has put up with me for 4 years.
> ...


Awesome! Hope you have many more years of vaping ahead!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/21)

It's my eighth year stinky free and never felt better! Vaping saved my life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's my eighth year stinky free and never felt better! Vaping saved my life!
> View attachment 241021



Well done Uncle Rob!!! A serious milestone to be proud of!!! Here's to another 8 years stinkie free filled with shiny stuff and tiny dvarw's with big flavor!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher. That's really awesome! An example to follow for all of us




​

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/21)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher. Well done !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/21)

Congrats Uncle @Rob Fisher that is a big number keep it going almost need your toes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/21)

Congratulations oom @Rob Fisher
Fantastic achievement 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/21)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (9/10/21)

That is indeed something to be proud of @Rob Fisher!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (22/10/21)

must be getting old,....I missed my own 10 year anniversary 29 September.

I must add, if I hadn't made the switch 10 years ago, I would definitely not be alive to type this today.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

Congrats @Marechal. That's a major achievement and an example to follow!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/21)

Congratulations @Marechal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)

Well Done @Marechal !!!

A decade of stinky free, what an achievement!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (22/10/21)

Marechal said:


> must be getting old,....I missed my own 10 year anniversary 29 September.
> 
> I must add, if I hadn't made the switch 10 years ago, I would definitely not be alive to type this today.



wow, nice one !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (22/10/21)

Congrats @Marechal!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (23/10/21)

Well done @Marechal 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/10/21)

Congrats @Marechal 

.
l

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/12/21)

Congrats to all I've missed out on wishing. I'll have to catch up.


today is my birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor (14/12/21)

nice one @Resistance

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/12/21)

Congrats @Resistance 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/21)

Congrats @Resistance. Keep it up bud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/12/21)

Congrats @Resistance keep it up buddy

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (14/12/21)

Congrats to @Hooked and @Rob Fisher on both of your milestones and thank you so much for all you do

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/21)

Seven Years and 4 months since I stopped smoking, and 7 on the forum. 

Without the forum, I know that I would have smoked again, particularly in the first year. In those days vaping was truly crap. This is what I used to stop smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)

Well done to you @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 246755
> 
> 
> Seven Years and 4 months since I stopped smoking, and 7 on the forum.
> ...


Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 246755
> 
> 
> Seven Years and 4 months since I stopped smoking, and 7 on the forum.
> ...



OY YOU, I have warned you before about posting this stuff. @zadiac said the Exorcist gave him nightmares. The above was like living in the bad Matrix and that stuff was 100 times better than what I started on.

Congrats mate and indeed congrats to all that have managed to kick the habit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

Well Done @Puff the Magic Dragon !!!!



Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> and 4 months



Proof that not keeping track by years anymore means you are over it and will never go back!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 246755
> 
> 
> Seven Years and 4 months since I stopped smoking, and 7 on the forum.
> ...




congrats !! nice one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (20/12/21)

Hey! what about me!?

I think the fourth (8th?) of this month it's been six years of vaping for me.
Had a few short relapses in the first couple of months but they were short and just reminded me why I started vaping in the first place.
Six years without a single lung infection. Used to have them at least once a year.
Five and a half years with no consistent coughing,
If I did not quit when I did I would probably not be around anymore.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Hey! what about me!?
> 
> I think the fourth (8th?) of this month it's been six years of vaping for me.
> Had a few short relapses in the first couple of months but they were short and just reminded me why I started vaping in the first place.
> ...



Well Done @Raindance !!!!

Living proof that vaping saves lives!!! Love It!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/21)

Raindance said:


> If I did not quit when I did I would probably not be around anymore.



And we would all be missing out if you weren't around.

Congratulations on the six years. It's been good to get to know you for at least three of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/21)

Well done @Puff the Magic Dragon! Just don't get the 7-year itch!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/12/21)

Well done @Raindance !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)

Congratulations on your achievement @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 246755
> 
> 
> Seven Years and 4 months since I stopped smoking, and 7 on the forum.
> ...


Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Hey! what about me!?
> 
> I think the fourth (8th?) of this month it's been six years of vaping for me.
> Had a few short relapses in the first couple of months but they were short and just reminded me why I started vaping in the first place.
> ...


Geluk boet

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (21/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 246755
> 
> 
> Seven Years and 4 months since I stopped smoking, and 7 on the forum.
> ...


Congrats to you @Puff the Magic Dragon well done buddy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (21/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Hey! what about me!?
> 
> I think the fourth (8th?) of this month it's been six years of vaping for me.
> Had a few short relapses in the first couple of months but they were short and just reminded me why I started vaping in the first place.
> ...


Congratulations to you aswell @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Hey! what about me!?
> 
> I think the fourth (8th?) of this month it's been six years of vaping for me.
> Had a few short relapses in the first couple of months but they were short and just reminded me why I started vaping in the first place.
> ...


Well done!
Great to hear.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/21)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/21)

Congratulations @Raindance

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/22)

08:00, 1 JAN 2018 - finished the last Winston in the box and became a full time vaper !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked (1/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:00, 1 JAN 2018 - finished the last Winston in the box and became a full time vaper !



Congrats @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/1/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:00, 1 JAN 2018 - finished the last Winston in the box and became a full time vaper !


Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/1/22)

Congrats on your achievement dear @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (1/1/22)

nice one @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (1/1/22)

congrats @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/1/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera (29/1/22)

One month and 11 days off the cigs and back on to vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (29/1/22)

Rivera said:


> One month and 11 days off the cigs and back on to vaping



Bravo @Rivera!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/1/22)

Rivera said:


> One month and 11 days off the cigs and back on to vaping


Well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/1/22)

Rivera said:


> One month and 11 days off the cigs and back on to vaping



Well Done @Rivera !!! Keep it up, one of these days you'll stop counting all together and think back on "how did I even smoke that stuff!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rivera (30/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Well Done @Rivera !!! Keep it up, one of these days you'll stop counting all together and think back on "how did I even smoke that stuff!"



Thank you Darth! Will be great, I’ll get there this time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (31/1/22)

Rivera said:


> One month and 11 days off the cigs and back on to vaping



Somehow, this just seems more special than those of us who forgot when we had our last ciggie. Very well done, keep counting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/3/22)

A celebration of my 6th vaping anniversary - 15th March

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (15/3/22)

ddk1979 said:


> A celebration of my 6th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 252072


Congrats Mnr. Well done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/3/22)

ARYANTO said:


> 08:00, 1 JAN 2018 - finished the last Winston in the box and became a full time vaper !


Congrats Mnr. Well done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/3/22)

Rivera said:


> One month and 11 days off the cigs and back on to vaping


Congrats!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/3/22)

Congrats @ddk1979 and here is to many more years!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/3/22)

Congrats @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/3/22)

ddk1979 said:


> A celebration of my 6th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 252072



nice one !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/22)

Well done @ddk1979 !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/3/22)

Congrats @ddk1979 on to the second hand now well done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/22)

Congrats @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/22)

Well Done @ddk1979 !!! You make the rest of us so proud and something we can look forward to celebrate too eventually!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/22)

Thank you to all for your kind wishes.
It makes the day extra special.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (16/3/22)

and so say all of us

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/3/22)

ddk1979 said:


> A celebration of my 6th vaping anniversary - 15th March
> 
> 
> View attachment 252072


Congratulations @ddk1979
Well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (16/3/22)

Who's been vaping the longest here? Another 3 months and I'll be in my 11th year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper (17/3/22)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Who's been vaping the longest here? Another 3 months and I'll be in my 11th year.


Awesome. That is absolutely inspiring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor (17/3/22)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Who's been vaping the longest here? Another 3 months and I'll be in my 11th year.



wow, excellent !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (17/3/22)

September will be 10 years for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/3/22)

Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.


Keep it up. 
I haven't touched a stinkie since I started vaping nearly 11 years ago. 
And guess what? I'm still using my 8 year old Innokin SVD Variable Voltage device that looks like a bicycle pump. One of the first devices to come out with a Variable Voltage/Wattage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (17/3/22)

Well done Johnny2million puffs

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (17/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.


Be stubborn, get angry, tell yourself you are a smoker but chose not to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (17/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.



Well done @Marius Keinhans ! Keep going ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.



Here is hoping for another 50 days... and another 100 thereafter... until the day you stop counting! Well done @Marius Keinhans !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/22)

Best decision of your life @Marius Keinhans . Well done!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/3/22)

Nice one @Marius Keinhans. Take it one day at a time. Soon the stinkies will be someth Of the past and you won’t even stand the smell of smoke!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/3/22)

Well done @Marius Keinhans ! Keep going

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (17/3/22)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Who's been vaping the longest here? Another 3 months and I'll be in my 11th year.


That's total awesomeness. Great stuff!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (17/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.


Well done! It gets easier and you will succeed further if you keep doing what you're doing now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (17/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Today it's 50 days off cigarettes for me. I finished my last pack of Camels the day I bought my first vape and I am very pleased with myself for not going back. I tried to stop smoking a few times in the 33 years that I have been smoking, but it never lasted longer than week. So far it looks like its gonna last.



bravo !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)

100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.


Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (6/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.


Well done and Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.


Well done and keep it up for years to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/22)

Keep it up @Marius Keinhans ! Very soon, the stinkies will be something of the past for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/5/22)

Congratulations on the first hundred days @Marius Keinhans

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/22)

Well done on 100 days @Marius Keinhans!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/22)

Well done - @Marius Keinhans it gets easier day by day

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.



Well Done!!!!! Here is to a 100 more and then some!!! The day you stop counting you'll sit back and think: "Why oh why did I ever smoke in the first place?!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.



bravo !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.


And since then you met us, the crazy bunch... 
Good achievement brother keep it up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (7/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> 100 Days since I started vaping and 100 days since my last Camel. Very proud of myself, but it was so much easier than previous times I tried to quit, it almost felt like cheating.


Well done sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/22)

Well done @Marius Keinhans 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/22)

Yesterday the 1st June, I reached 6 full years stinky free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor (2/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Yesterday the 1st June, I reached 6 full years stinky free!



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (2/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Yesterday the 1st June, I reached 6 full years stinky free!


Well done buddy congratulations keep it up stinkie free for life

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Yesterday the 1st June, I reached 6 full years stinky free!


Well Done @Grand Guru !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/6/22)

Congrats @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/22)

Well Done @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Yesterday the 1st June, I reached 6 full years stinky free!



Well done @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/6/22)

@Grand Guru 


and I mean that sincerely. I think a lot of us forget just how dependant we were on those evil things and how much harm we were causing ourselves .

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/6/22)

Well Done @Grand Guru 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (3/6/22)

Well Done @Grand Guru 
A great milestone indeed.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/6/22)

Today is 3 Years since my last stinkie.... the 3 year mark that my Dr said would be my demise if I carried on smoking (and drinking coffee). VAPING SAVED MY LIFE!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/22)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today is 3 Years since my last stinkie.... the 3 year mark that my Dr said would be my demise if I carried on smoking (and drinking coffee). VAPING SAVED MY LIFE!


Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/22)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin !


.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today is 3 Years since my last stinkie.... the 3 year mark that my Dr said would be my demise if I carried on smoking (and drinking coffee). VAPING SAVED MY LIFE!



congrats !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (20/6/22)

Congratulations on your milestone @DarthBranMuffin here's to many more years stinkie free

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/6/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin well done.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today is 3 Years since my last stinkie.... the 3 year mark that my Dr said would be my demise if I carried on smoking (and drinking coffee). VAPING SAVED MY LIFE!






Tears in my eyes when I see posts like this

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin on your achievement and here is to many more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/22)

Belated congrats on the 6 years @Grand Guru !
That is a grand achievement!
Your lungs are thanking you

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today is 3 Years since my last stinkie.... the 3 year mark that my Dr said would be my demise if I carried on smoking (and drinking coffee). VAPING SAVED MY LIFE!



Big congrats @DarthBranMuffin !
That is excellent
Its amazing how fast the time goes
Wishing you all the best for the next 3 years!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (22/6/22)

Congrats on some epic milestones @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## WV2021 (22/6/22)

Well do gents what an amazing achievements.
@DarthBranMuffin
@Grand Guru 
Keep it up gents

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)

Missed my Ecigssa anniversary on the 7 th June -4 years a member and 4 years and 6 mnts stinkie free - stopped on the 1 st Jan 2018, 08.oo, stabbed out the last Winston in the box and that was it , no relapses or temptations -The smell of cigarettes revolt me now and will never go back .

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Missed my Ecigssa anniversary on the 7 th June -4 years a member and 4 years and 6 mnts stinkie free - stopped on the 1 st Jan 2018, 08o, stabbed out the last Winston in the box and that was it , no relapses or temptations -The smell of cigarettes revolt me now and will never go back .



Well Done @ARYANTO !!!!! You have reached the point of not even counting anymore, there ain't no turning back to the stinkies for you ever again!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/6/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO it's a good thing to mis something and not to mis something.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Missed my Ecigssa anniversary on the 7 th June -4 years a member and 4 years and 6 mnts stinkie free - stopped on the 1 st Jan 2018, 08.oo, stabbed out the last Winston in the box and that was it , no relapses or temptations -The smell of cigarettes revolt me now and will never go back .



congrats !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO and Vape on!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (22/6/22)

Congratulations @ARYANTO here's to many more years Winston free

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## WV2021 (22/6/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO a good achievement keep it up

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (22/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Missed my Ecigssa anniversary on the 7 th June -4 years a member and 4 years and 6 mnts stinkie free - stopped on the 1 st Jan 2018, 08.oo, stabbed out the last Winston in the box and that was it , no relapses or temptations -The smell of cigarettes revolt me now and will never go back .


Very well done mate

I will bring you a big cigar for the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Missed my Ecigssa anniversary on the 7 th June -4 years a member and 4 years and 6 mnts stinkie free - stopped on the 1 st Jan 2018, 08.oo, stabbed out the last Winston in the box and that was it , no relapses or temptations -The smell of cigarettes revolt me now and will never go back .




Well done @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Congrats @ARYANTO. Well done and keep going!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/6/22)

With august around the corner, it’ll be 5 years for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (24/6/22)

RainstormZA said:


> With august around the corner, it’ll be 5 years for me



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/22)

RainstormZA said:


> With august around the corner, it’ll be 5 years for me


Well done @RainstormZA !

Almost ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)

Good one @RainstormZA -here is to the next 5

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JuddMan (28/7/22)

Very excited to share that today is exactly 1 whole week since I had my last cigarette. Could not feel happier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> Very excited to share that today is exactly 1 whole week since I had my last cigarette. Could not feel happier!



Well Done!! Just keep doing what you are doing and one of these days you will stop counting and not even remember a time that the stinkies had a hold on you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (28/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> Very excited to share that today is exactly 1 whole week since I had my last cigarette. Could not feel happier!



brilliant !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> Very excited to share that today is exactly 1 whole week since I had my last cigarette. Could not feel happier!


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/22)

Well done @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/22)

Well done @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> Very excited to share that today is exactly 1 whole week since I had my last cigarette. Could not feel happier!


Well dine @JuddMan... soon the stinkies will be something of the past for you bud. Hold on strong!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

Just realised it is September 2022

10 years since I last had a ciggie

I looked like this then

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger (6/9/22)

Used to get drunk and fall off the bike

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Just realised it is September 2022
> 
> 10 years since I last had a ciggie
> 
> I looked like this then



Well Done!!!!

Your commitment is an inspiration to us all!!

(The fruitcake in the picture however is questionable...... and I am not referring to the hat...)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NOOB (6/9/22)

A big congrats @Stranger and well done. I agree with @DarthBranMuffin about the fruitcake...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (6/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Just realised it is September 2022
> 
> 10 years since I last had a ciggie
> 
> I looked like this then



congrats !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/22)

Congrats on your achievement @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Just realised it is September 2022
> 
> 10 years since I last had a ciggie
> 
> I looked like this then


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (6/9/22)

Congrats all you guys on your achievements

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/22)

Congrats @Stranger !

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Just realised it is September 2022
> 
> 10 years since I last had a ciggie
> 
> I looked like this then


NOTHING changed....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/22)

JuddMan said:


> Very excited to share that today is exactly 1 whole week since I had my last cigarette. Could not feel happier!



I hope that you are still vaping @JuddMan. If so, it should be around six weeks stinky free by now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Just realised it is September 2022
> 
> 10 years since I last had a ciggie
> 
> I looked like this then



Well done @Stranger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/9/22)

I can finally say that I am at the stage where I stopped counting and juts "am". I quit the stinkies on 6 March 2021 and dual used with the Iqos system for quite some time. Think my last Iqos was in April 2022 somewhere, so I don't care any longer. Now I just vape and I'm happy about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I can finally say that I am at the stage where I stopped counting and juts "am". I quit the stinkies on 6 March 2021 and dual used with the Iqos system for quite some time. Think my last Iqos was in April 2022 somewhere, so I don't care any longer. Now I just vape and I'm happy about it.


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I can finally say that I am at the stage where I stopped counting and juts "am". I quit the stinkies on 6 March 2021 and dual used with the Iqos system for quite some time. Think my last Iqos was in April 2022 somewhere, so I don't care any longer. Now I just vape and I'm happy about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/22)

I've been on the forum for 5 years, which means that I stopped smoking 5 years ago. Just like @Viper_SA, I've stopped counting. I just vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/22)

Well done @Hooked and @Viper_SA 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/9/22)

Congratulations on your 5-year stinky-free achievement @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)

Congrats to both @SAVaper and @Hooked 

I think of myself as a smoker and know it takes very little to fall off the wagon. I see it with mates. I tell myself I am a smoker but today, I choose not to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I can finally say that I am at the stage where I stopped counting and juts "am". I quit the stinkies on 6 March 2021 and dual used with the Iqos system for quite some time. Think my last Iqos was in April 2022 somewhere, so I don't care any longer. Now I just vape and I'm happy about it.



congrats

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/22)

Hooked said:


> I've been on the forum for 5 years, which means that I stopped smoking 5 years ago. Just like @Viper_SA, I've stopped counting. I just vape.



congrats

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/22)

Belated Congrats @Stranger on the 10 year milestone!
Fantastic! Epic!


Wishing you all the best for the next 10

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I can finally say that I am at the stage where I stopped counting and juts "am". I quit the stinkies on 6 March 2021 and dual used with the Iqos system for quite some time. Think my last Iqos was in April 2022 somewhere, so I don't care any longer. Now I just vape and I'm happy about it.



Congrats @Viper_SA !!
Great job on the vaping
Since you came back you have been on top of your vaping like a pro!
Great to see

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/22)

Hooked said:


> I've been on the forum for 5 years, which means that I stopped smoking 5 years ago. Just like @Viper_SA, I've stopped counting. I just vape.



Amazing @Hooked - big congrats on the 5 years!!


Cant believe how the time has flown
All the best from here on!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/22)

9th-year smoking-free anniversary!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## THE REAPER (8/10/22)

Wow that is a big number congrats Uncle @Rob Fisher next year its double figures keep it climbing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> 9th-year smoking-free anniversary!
> View attachment 264091



congrats @Rob Fisher 
what a 9 years it has been !
all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/22)

congrats @Rob Fisher
well done !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/22)

Congrats @Rob Fisher - an amzing achievement

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/22)

Congrats @Rob Fisher on your achievement and thank you for all what you’re doing for this community 

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> 9th-year smoking-free anniversary!
> View attachment 264091


Congratulations uncle Rob

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/22)

Well done @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> 9th-year smoking-free anniversary!
> View attachment 264091



What an achievement Uncle Rob!!! Well done!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (11/10/22)

Got this trophy this morning. That means I would have bought my first device 5 years and a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/10/22)

Congrats man

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/10/22)

Congrats @Adephi 
amazing how fast time has flown

keep it up and thanks for all you contribute here

wishing you well for the next 5!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/10/22)

Congrats on your achievement @Adephi and here is to many more to come!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/10/22)

Congrats @Adephi

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/22)

Congrats @Adephi!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/22)

Adephi said:


> Got this trophy this morning. That means I would have bought my first device 5 years and a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 264243



Well done old timer! Looking forward to still see you here for another 5 years +

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> 9th-year smoking-free anniversary!
> View attachment 264091



congrats !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (12/10/22)

Adephi said:


> Got this trophy this morning. That means I would have bought my first device 5 years and a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 264243



congrats !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/22)

Congrats @Adephi - Well done !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/10/22)

Congrats @Adephi hope there are many more years to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (19/10/22)

Very well done mate

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/10/22)

Congratulations on the first five years @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JuddMan (21/10/22)

So, with work being extremely busy, I have not logged onto this forum for a while. Today I had time, so I thought I'd peruse. Turns out, I am 3 months cigarette free today as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)

JuddMan said:


> So, with work being extremely busy, I have not logged onto this forum for a while. Today I had time, so I thought I'd peruse. Turns out, I am 3 months cigarette free today as well



Well done @JuddMan !!! Keep on doing what you are doing, seems you stopped counting the days already and that is aleady a big step!


----------



## JuddMan (21/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Well done @JuddMan !!! Keep on doing what you are doing, seems you stopped counting the days already and that is aleady a big step!


Quite right actually  Only realized when I logged in. Will never have another cigarette again. Actually happened few weeks ago, hadn't kept an eye on my battery and had left my power bank at home, so whilst out, my vape died. Was offered a cigarette, and actually felt offended

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/10/22)

JuddMan said:


> So, with work being extremely busy, I have not logged onto this forum for a while. Today I had time, so I thought I'd peruse. Turns out, I am 3 months cigarette free today as well



Congrats @JuddMan , that is fantastic, first part is the hardest
keep it up
all the best


----------



## Hooked (22/10/22)

Well done @JuddMan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

